# knitting tea party friday 13 january '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 13 January '17

Hovering right around 32° today - the sky is hazy but yet the sun is really bright shining through the haze. I have several cats on the porch waiting for me to open the door - snow white kitty is among them and has no doubt forgotten his transgressions of yesterday. I may allow them in for a little while. I'm too much of a softy to keep them outside all the time.

Heidi is busy sewing baby bath towels. A friend of hers talked about it in a video she posted on face book and lo and behold she has orders to fill for them. You might take a look if you are interested. I have no idea how face book operates but Heidi seems to enjoy it. We went through quite a list of people wanted befriended - some of you were in the list and are now befriended.

My first recipe is a little early - I don't think watermelon has started hitting the produce department of your local grocery quite yet. I think this is a "have to try it at least once" kind of recipe so be sure and take a copy.

Watermelon Grilled Cheese Pizza

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Canape, Sides
Cuisine: Gluten Free, Vegetarian
Total time: 13 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients
12 watermelon wedges, approximately ½ inch thick
fresh smoked cheddar cheese shavings
fresh thyme leaves and sprigs
½ cup pistachio
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. Toast pistachios in a frying pan over low-medium heat for a few minutes. Remove from heat and crush in a mortar and pestle. Set aside.

NOTE: I think a couple whirls in a food processor would do the same thing as the mortar and pestle.

2. Place watermelon wedges on a baking sheet.

3. Top each wedge with cheese shavings and thyme leaves.

4. Place under a hot grill for about 5-8 minutes until cheese melts and starts to turn golden. Alternatively, toast cheese with a kitchen blowtorch.

5. Sprinkle the nut crumble over the watermelon triangles. Season with salt and pepper.

6. Serve on a cheese board with sprigs of thyme.

Notes: (1) Make sure you use a perfectly ripe watermelon, red and sweet. (2) If stronger cheese is not to your liking, mozzarella cheese or bocconcini balls work well for grilling/melting.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/watermelon-grilled-cheese-pizza/

EASY CHEESY PEPPERONI PINWHEELS

Easy Cheesy Pepperoni Pinwheels - this easy appetizer recipe tastes like mini pizza rolls! EVERYONE loves these and they're always the first to disappear at every party.

AUTHOR: DOROTHY KERN
YIELD: ABOUT 40 PINWHEELS

INGREDIENTS:

1 puff pastry sheet (from a box of two), thawed according to package directions
1 tablespoon Dijon or spicy mustard
About 42 pepperoni slices (half of a 6 ounce package)
1/2 cup grated parmesan or asiago cheese
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning

DIRECTIONS:

1. Unwrap thawed puff pastry sheet and slice in half.

2. On each half: spread about 1/2 tablespoon of mustard into a thin layer.

3. Then layer about 3 rows of pepperoni (about 21 pieces; it's okay if they overlap).

4. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup cheese and 1/2 teaspoon of Italian seasoning.

5. Roll up tightly from the long side. Wet the edge with your finger and a bit of water to seal and wrap tightly with plastic wrap. Chill at least one hour (or up to 2 days).

6. Preheat oven to 425°F.

7. Line 2 cookie sheets with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat.

8. Remove rolls from refrigerator and unwrap.

9. Then slice 1/2" slices. Lay flat on baking sheets.

10. Bake for 6-8 minutes or until puffy and golden brown. Serve hot.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/01/easy-cheesy-pepperoni-pinwheels/

I know what Heidi would say about the following recipe - "why go to all the trouble when you can buy it cheaply at the store." My answer to that is if you do it this way you at least know what went into it. I'm not sure I will try it - but I hope someone does.

Homemade Sauerkraut Recipe

Let's face it; there are two types of people in this world: those who love and those who despise sauerkraut. While it definitely isn't one of the most popular foods out there, it's definitely one of the healthiest. Sauerkraut, along with other types of fermented foods, has many health benefits. Therefore, if you're looking for a great way to improve the way you eat, adding sauerkraut to your meals at dinner time might just be your answer.

One health benefit is that it's great for your digestive system. It's a probiotic, which means that it's packed with all the good bacteria that your digestive tract requires. These good bacteria include Lactobacilli and Bifidobacteria - both of which help break down lactose, sugars, and starches which ultimately helps aid digestion.

However, the benefits are not all stomach-related. Sauerkraut can improve skin conditions, oral health, and vaginal health. Furthermore, it can also prevent allergies as well as help maintain a healthy immune system. If this isn't enough, it can also help with weight loss.

Whether you are a long-time lover of sauerkraut, or whether you'd like to try it for the first time, below is just the recipe for you.

Author: Franz B.
This recipe will give you one gallon of sauerkraut.

Ingredients:

5 lbs shredded cabbage
2 tbsp. sea salt or pickling salt
1 tbsp. caraway seeds
1 onion quartered

Method:

1. Mix all of the ingredients, apart from the onion, in a large bowl and let it stand for 10 minutes.

2. Pack the cabbage mixture into a large glass food container. Place the quartered onion on top to weigh the cabbage down.

3. Cover the container with a paper towel and secure it using a rubber band. Store in a cool spot and leave overnight.

4. The following day, check the container to ensure that the sauerkraut is completely submerged in liquid. Then, every other day for the next 2 weeks, check in the same way. A layer of scum might appear on top of the sauerkraut - skim this layer if needed.

5. After a period of at least 4 weeks, the sauerkraut will be ready. It can be stored in the fridge for up to 6 months.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=24218

Hungry Chick Chunky Soup

1/10th of recipe (about 1 cup): 150 calories, 1g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 570mg sodium, 15g carbs, 4.25g fiber, 5g sugars, 20.5g protein

PointsPlus® value 3*

Prep: 20 minutes
Cook: 3 to 4 hours or 7 to 8 hours
MAKES 10 SERVINGS

Ingredients

1 1/2 lbs. raw boneless skinless chicken breasts, halved
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. black pepper
Two 14.5-oz. cans (about 3 1/2 cups) fat-free chicken broth
One 15-oz. can cannellini (white kidney) beans, drained and rinsed
One 14.5-oz. can stewed tomatoes (not drained)
2 cups bagged coleslaw mix
2 carrots, chopped
1 small onion, finely diced
1 cup frozen peas
1/4 tsp. ground thyme
1 dried bay leaf

Directions

1. Season chicken with 1/4 tsp. salt and the pepper.

2. Place all ingredients except remaining salt in a slow cooker and stir.

3. Cover and cook on high for 3 to 4 hours or on low for 7 to 8 hours, until chicken is fully cooked.

4. Remove and discard the bay leaf.

5. Transfer chicken to a large bowl. Shred with two forks--one to hold the chicken in place and the other to scrape across and shred it.

6. Stir shredded chicken and remaining 1/4 tsp. salt into the soup in the slow cooker. Serve up and enjoy!

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/hungry-chick-chunky-soup

APPLE PECAN PIE BAKED BRIE

The flavors of apple and pecan pie all in baked brie! Apples, pecans, brown sugar, and brie are all wrapped in crescent roll dough and baked for a gooey, cheesy, sweet appetizer or dessert!

POSTED BY DOROTHY KERN
YIELD: 8-12 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:
1 medium granny smith or fuji/gala apple
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1 tablespoon + 1/4 cup brown sugar, divided
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cup chopped pecans
1 tablespoon heavy whipping cream
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1 (8 ounce) wheel of Brie with the rind
1 can Crescent Rolls

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silpat baking mat.

2. Peel and core apple, then dice into bite sized pieces.

3. Melt butter in a medium skillet. Add apple pieces, 1 tablespoon brown sugar, and cinnamon. Cook apples over medium-low heat until softened, about 10 minutes. Remove from heat and let sit until you're ready to assemble the brie.

4. Stir chopped pecans, 1/4 cup brown sugar, heavy whipping cream, and vanilla in a small bowl.

5. Unwrap brie. Use a butter knife to scrape off as much of the white part into the garbage as you can without cutting the brie.

6. Unroll Crescent Rolls into a flat sheet. Divide into two squares (4 triangles each) and press all the seams together.

7. Place one rectangle in the middle of your prepared baking sheet. Place the brie wheel in the center of the rectangle.

8. Now comes the messy part. Carefully put the apples on top of the brie and then stack the pecan mixture on top of that. Some will fall down. Fold up the corners of the bottom sheet of crescent rolls as much as you can. Place the second crescent roll rectangle on top of the pecan mixture and press to seal over the folded up bottom sheet. It will be messy and imperfect, but try to seal the edges as much as possible so the cheese doesn't leak everywhere. (Alternately: you can do this in a round pan that fits the brie wheel. Spray the pan with nonstick cooking spray, line it with one rectangle of crescent rolls, layer the brie, apples, and pecan mixture and then top with second rectangle.)

9. Poke a few holes with a fork in the top of the crescent rolls for steam to escape, or just make sure some of the seams have holes in them.

10. Bake for 15-20 minutes or until the crescent rolls are browned.

11. Serve immediately with crackers, fruit, sliced baguette, or a fork.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2014/12/apple-pecan-pie-baked-brie/

CINNAMON BEEF STEW WITH ORANGE GREMOLATA - Paleo

Prep 30 min 
Cook about 90 minutes 
Whole30 compliant
Serves 6-10

INGREDIENTS:

STEW:

2-3 pounds beef stew meat, cut into 1-inch cubes
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons coconut oil
1 medium carrot, peeled and finely chopped (about 1/4 cup)
1 medium onion, diced (about 1 cup)
1 medium celery stalk, finely chopped (about 1/4 cup)
2 cloves garlic, minced (about 2 teaspoons)
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1/2 cup beef or chicken broth
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
3-5 cups water
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 bay leaves
1 sprig fresh rosemary (or 1/2 teaspoon dried)
1 sprig fresh thyme (or 1/2 teaspoon dried)
1 sprig fresh sage (or 1/2 teaspoon dried)
2 cinnamon sticks
garnish: extra-virgin olive oil

ORANGE GREMOLATA:

1/2 cup fresh parsley leaves, finely minced (about 2 tablespoons)
zest from 1 orange (about 2 tablespoons)
leaves from 1 sprig fresh thyme (1/2 teaspoon dried)
2 cloves garlic, minced (about 2 teaspoons)
1/2 teaspoon rose water (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Sprinkle the beef generously with salt and pepper.

2. In a large pot or Dutch oven, heat the coconut oil over medium-high heat, then add the meat in batches and sear on all sides. It's important that you don't crowd the pan. The meat needs air around it to achieve a crisp brown crust. With tongs or a slotted spoon, remove the browned pieces to a bowl to catch their juice. Repeat with the remaining cubes.

3. In the same pot, sauté the chopped carrot, onion, celery, and garlic for about 2 minutes, stirring with a wooden spoon. Add the tomato paste and stir for about 1 minute.

4. Deglaze the pan. Which is just a cook's way to say: Add the broth and vinegar, then stir with passion, scraping up all the wonderful brown bits at the bottom of the pan? Keep stirring until the mixture starts to thicken.

5. Put the meat and its drippings back into the pot. Add 3 cups water, 2 teaspoons salt, a healthy dose of pepper, the bay leaves, rosemary, thyme, sage, and cinnamon sticks.

6. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer with the pot only partially covered for about 90 minutes. This is not a soupy stew, but if the stew starts to dry out, add more water, about a 1/2 cup at a time. Simmer until the meat is fall-apart tender and the liquid in the pan has been reduced to gravy-like status.

7. During the last 15 minutes of stew cooking time, make the gremolata.

8. In a small bowl, mix the parsley, orange zest, thyme, garlic, and rose water.

9. Remove the cinnamon sticks and herb stems from the stew pot. Ladle the stew into deep bowls - bonus points if you also add a light drizzle of olive oil. Sprinkle gremolata over top before serving.

NOTE: This tastes even better on day 2 and 3 (and 4)-and it freezes/defrosts beautifully.

http://meljoulwan.com/2010/02/02/greek-beef-stew/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Healthy Italian Wedding Soup Recipe with Cauliflower Rice

1/10th of recipe (about 1 1/3 cups): 108 calories, 2.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 677mg sodium, 8g carbs, 2g fiber, 3.5g sugars, 12.5g protein

This soup is overflowing with meatballs! And thanks to rice made from cauliflower, it isn't weighed down with starchy carbs.

SmartPoints® value 1*
Prep: 25 minutes 
Cook: 45 minutes
MAKES 10 SERVINGS

Ingredients:

Soup

10 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
2 cups roughly chopped cauliflower (or HG Alternative)
2 cups chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped onion
6 cups chopped spinach leaves

Meatballs

1 lb. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less)
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/3 cup egg whites (about 3 large eggs' worth)
1 tsp. dried parsley
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. Add 4 cups broth to an extra-large nonstick pot. Bring to a boil.

2. Meanwhile, in a large bowl, combine all meatball ingredients. Evenly form into 30 meatballs, each about 1 inch in diameter.

3. Carefully add meatballs to the pot, and return to a boil.

4. Reduce to a simmer. Cook for 5 minutes, or until meatballs are cooked through.

5. Meanwhile, pulse cauliflower in a blender until reduced to rice-sized pieces.

6. Carefully add remaining 6 cups broth to the pot. Add carrots, celery, and onion. Return to a boil.

7. Reduce heat to low.

8. Add cauliflower rice. Stirring occasionally, cook until cauliflower rice is tender and all other veggies have softened, about 8 minutes.

9. Add spinach, and stir until wilted.

HG Alternative: Instead of blending 2 cups of roughly chopped cauliflower into rice-sized pieces, use 1 3/4 cups of premade cauliflower rice or crumbles, like the kinds by Trader Joe's and Green Giant Fresh.

HG Tip: Freeze leftovers in single servings! Divide soup into microwave-safe containers. Once cool, cover and freeze. Reheat in the microwave or in a small nonstick pot

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipe-makeovers/healthy-italian-wedding-soup-with-cauliflower

Heidi must really be sewing up a storm - I haven't heard a squeak from her all day. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 6th January, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442414-1.html

*Tami's* cousin Faith has been diagnosed with Crohns and is starting to feel better with treatment. And Arriana has double ear infection and bronchitis.

*Swedenme's* DH on a check up informed the doctor that he was having problems breathing - the first time Sonya had heard of this! Waiting results of tests and decision as to what to do. Had gone as they were changing his tablets - requires weekly visits again for now.

*Bonnie's* DS was admitted to hospital to speed up getting this kidney biopsy done. Biopsy done and discharged (with anti-virals as the hospital has a flu epidemic and he is on imuno-suppresents and thus at increased risk of picking it up.) A cousin of Bonnie's has been diagnosed with stage 2 uterine cancer. Having surgery in 2 weeks time and then likely to need chemo after that.

*NanaCaren* dropped in to ask for prayers for her GGS Nathaniel - he is only a few weeks old - they thought he had fluid on the brain so was admitted to a children's hospital. Turns out it was a false alarm - he 'only' has RSV and should have been discharged by now.

*Pammie's* BIL has a spot on his lungs - discovered when he developed pneumonia and has not cleared. He and his wife have adopted their 2 grandchildren aged 3 and 4 so he is needed for many more years.

Despite her fears of going *Cashmeregma* is really enjoying her time in Panama and appears to be thriving on the social side of it.

*Budsha* has had an attack of pancreatitis - is home on medications currently. Pain reasonably clear - but the pain relief which is keeping her comfortable is making her very sleepy.

Heard from *Pacer* that Bella's sister Faith is currently in the specialist hospital with abdominal pain. Faith also has major health issues. The mother needs two lots of (unrelated) major surgeries in February and April.

PHOTOS
7 - *Kate* - Rainbow honeycomb blanket
7 - *Cashmeregma* - New Orleans Dome
8 - *Cashmeregma * - DH's book
11 - *Gagesmom* - Ribster baby vest top
14 - *Poledra* - Elf slippers / Yarn for insoles
17 - *Nursenikki* - First sock
23 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing
32 - *Poledra* - Elf slippers felted
35 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's birthday party
36 - *Gagesmom* - Baby vest / Deuce asleep
39 - *Darowil* - Procrastination socks
46 - *Cashmeregma* - Sweet treats in Panama
46 - *Gagesmom* - Baby vest completed
51 - *Bonnie * - Nymphalidea shawl (+link)
51 - *Kate * - Rainbow honeycomb blanket
51 - *Nicho* - Ice & snow sculptures from China (link)
52 - *Cashmeregma * - Cruise ship on the Panama Canal
56 - *Caren* - Little Nathaniel
57 - *Cashmeregma* - The singing chef
59 - *Swedenme* - Baby jacket
62 - *Kate* - Caitlin, doll and rainbow blanket
68 - *Cashmeregma* - Rainbow over the Panama Canal
70 - *Cashmeregma* - Cruise ship
70 - *Tami* - Sunrise
70 - *Fan* - The Leander travelling up the Culebra cut 
72 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Gage
75 - *Tami* - Socks & yarn bowl
76 - *Pacer* - Matthew's pottery/Latest drawing/Shawl/Bella & fairy
78 - *Cashmeregma* - Panama Canal
89 - *Cashmeregma * - Daralene and DH
90 - *Gagesmom * - Gage on his 12th birthday
95 - *Gwen* - Hygienist & mermaid tail 
95 - *Nursenikki * - Rose City Roller sock
97 - *Lurker* - Alpaca yarn/Cowl/Oatmeal & sea-green guernseys
98 - *Gagesmom* - Gage, Brittny, Noah, Suraya & Shane
106 - *Lurker* - DGS in Fair Isle dressing gown
106 - *Cashmeregma* - DH's concert
107 - *Cashmeregma* - Group of musicians
110 - *Cashmeregma* - Full moon over Panama
112 - *Cashmeregma * - Panama City from the air
117 - *Cashmeregma* - Momento of the evening
119 - *Kehinkle* - Socks knitted in 2016 / Lucky kitten
120 - *Gwen* - Sock on curved needles
121 - *Poledra* - Socks
130 - *Cashmeregma* - Founders of Children of Light
135 - *Sam* - Starbucks' bear/Baby Max with his blanket

RECIPES
43 - *Sorlenna* - Chicken gnocchi soup (link)
96 - *Fan* - Cheese twists

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 and 9 *

CRAFTS
8 - *Sam* - Knit Mermaid Snuggle Sack Pattern (link)
30 - *Sam* - Privacy computer sweater/Leave me alone sweater (links)
30 - *Gwen* - Holey hat pattern (link)
31 - *Gwen* - Neko curved needles (link)
35 - *Poledra * - Elf shoes (link)
44 - *Gwen[/b ] - Sock-u-lator socks (link)
44 - Bonnie - Curved DPNs (link)
56 - Bonnie - Crochet messy bun hat (link)
66 - Bonnie - Qiviut yarn (link)
70 - Sam - Owl slippers/Cheshire cat socks (links)
108 - Sam - Square needles (link)
115 - Nursenikki - Worsted weight socks (link)
116 - Sam - Socks (link)
130 - Gwen  - How to use curved DPNs (links)

OTHERS
38 - Bonnie - Cowboy/Polar stratospheric clouds (links)
44 - Gwen  - Fast snow shovelling method (link)
84 - Sugarsugar - Steelblue ladybirds (link)
87 - Sorlenna - Asian lady beetle (link)
90 - Bonnie - Flood alarms
93 - Sam - Breathing hand washer (link)
106 - Cashmeregma - Esperanza Spalding (link)
108 - Sam - Facts for today (link)
136 - Gwen - Six little stories*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are some interesting ideas there, Sam- Watermelon season here, BTW.
I hope Snow White Kitty behaves a bit better if you have him inside.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was just looking at an Italian wedding soup recipe as our storm/cold spell approaches! I either just heard thunder or a low plane....guess I'll find out which soon enough. A fly is buzzing around in here and I've no idea where it came from, but I know where it's going as soon as I can track it down--fly heaven! They're so annoying.

I cooked a bunch of chicken down in the crock pot yesterday and am thinking on what to do with it tonight. Last night was burritos. I love fixing chicken in the crock pot, as it comes out moist and tender. I'd like a pot pie but not sure I have enough veggies (or the right kind). I'll have a look and decide in a bit.

I have a three day weekend with Monday being a holiday, so I hope to finish the crochet shawl and get back to my hats!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Margaret and Kate, thank you for starting our week. Almost 2:30 and my curved needles haven't come. But who is anxiously waiting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an alternative to nutmeg tea. --- sam

Banana Tea for Deep Sleep

This organic, banana-infused sleep remedy works wonders and it tastes great too. But, how does it work? Bananas, the peels in particular, are loaded with potassium and magnesium - two vital nutrients that will help you sleep better. While magnesium will help prevent sleep disturbances, both nutrients work together to help relax the muscles.

Note: It is also important to use organic bananas, because they are free of harmful pesticides. As this recipe requires you to heat the boiled peel, non-organic bananas should be avoided.

Here's how: Prepare in under 10 minutes and enjoy every night before bed:

Ingredients

1 organic banana
1 small pot of water
Dash of cinnamon (optional)

Directions

1. Cut both ends off the banana, then place it, peel and all, into boiling water. Let the banana cook for around 10 minutes.

2. Use a colander to pour the banana water into a mug. If you like, you may sprinkle some cinnamon at this point. Drink the tea one hour before bed time.

3. The left over banana is pretty tasty too. Serve it on a plate and dig in - skin included. The texture is soft, gooey and very enjoyable.

How Sleep Deprivation Affects Your Body

When your body doesn't get enough sleep it suffers. A lack of sleep affects your mood and your short term memory. Processing simple things can become challenging and it also affects your emotional response. A lack of sleep has also been linked to serious health conditions. The Ted-Ed video below explains what would happen to your body if you didn't sleep:

Why Sleeping Pills are Not a Safe Alternative

Almost half of Americans suffer from insomnia or inadequate sleep. Yet, while it may be tempting to resort to sleeping pills, they cannot address the root of the problem. Rather, sleeping pills provide a short term fix. Furthermore, those frequently prescribed Benzodiazepines, like Xanax and Valium, which are used to treat anxiety disorders by increasing drowsiness can, unfortunately, be worryingly addictive too. In addition, Barbiturates suppress the central nervous system and act very much like anaesthetics and sedatives.

As with all drugs, there's a list of side effects that accompany sleeping pills. Besides being addictive, they can cause constipation, dizziness, a tendency to lose focus and memory, stomach pain, weakness, uncontrollable shaking and parasombias (doing things without realizing).

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=20660


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was just looking at an Italian wedding soup recipe as our storm/cold spell approaches! I either just heard thunder or a low plane....guess I'll find out which soon enough. A fly is buzzing around in here and I've no idea where it came from, but I know where it's going as soon as I can track it down--fly heaven! They're so annoying.
> 
> I cooked a bunch of chicken down in the crock pot yesterday and am thinking on what to do with it tonight. Last night was burritos. I love fixing chicken in the crock pot, as it comes out moist and tender. I'd like a pot pie but not sure I have enough veggies (or the right kind). I'll have a look and decide in a bit.
> 
> I have a three day weekend with Monday being a holiday, so I hope to finish the crochet shawl and get back to my hats!


I like that soup recipe too, and hey Sorlenna that fly is buzzing round here too, it keeps landing on my bare legs so it's definitely going to fly heaven also!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> here is an alternative to nutmeg tea. --- sam
> 
> Banana Tea for Deep Sleep
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, will have to give this a try, though I am not a big fan of bananas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam

A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,

"Joe, you could do something useful, like vacuum the house once a week".
The guy gives it a moment's thought and says, "Sure why not.Where's the vacuum?"
Half an hour later, the guy comes into the kitchen to get some coffee.

His wife says, "I didn't hear the vacuum running, I thought you were going to do the vacuuming"?

Exasperated, Joe answers, "The stupid thing is broken, it won't start. We need to buy a new one".

"Really", she says, "Show me - it worked fine the last time I used it".

So he did…http://videos.files.wordpress.com/Xblfe4qf/retired-vacum-cleaner_dvd.mp4


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them 

I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam
> 
> A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,
> 
> ...


We have to thank mjs, for this one, Sam- I have seen it before, but it is still funny!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Funny video! And sorry, Sonja, but I did laugh at the leek in the kitchen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the banana tea sounds interesting. DD and I both eat a lot of bananas. I could go stock up every 2-3 days at the rate they disappear here. Never had the Italian wedding soup; does sound good. Sometime last week, if I remember correctly, there was a discussion about how expensive cauliflower was in other countries so when at the grocery store the other day I priced the; only about $3.50 for a nice size head. I believe some folks said it was twice that where they lived.

Before I forget, thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. I can't even imagine our not having them now. Brilliant job ladies.

So far I am really pleased with using the Neko Curved needles. I do believe it is the first time ever that I haven't had any holes in my socks, and I don't mean from being worn!. Have finished the ribbing at the cuff and am now progressing down the leg. Haven't gotten terribly far but am posting two views so you can see "no holes". I'm sure it will be interesting when I get to the heel and then at the toe but I'm trying to think ahead and hope to avoid problems. Of course, with my goofy brain if it can have problems it surely will...LOL. Having fun for sure. I currently have 3 projects going but am concentrating mainly on the socks today. 

I know I am guilty of typos galore and wanted to share an app that I got for Google Chrome that I'm in love with. It is free and called Grammarly. My only issue with is spelling sometimes is corrected to the British spelling such as colour instead of the American color. But hey, if that is all that is the problem so far I can live with it. Just thought I mention it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am RFLMAO!!!!!



thewren said:


> i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam
> 
> A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your husband has me in stitches; I think he must be related to my husband.


Swedenme said:


> Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them
> 
> I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am RFLMAO!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i may be full of black humor but the joke your husband pulled on you is something i would do. mark one for your husband. you have to admit that it was a good play on words. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them
> 
> I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny video! And sorry, Sonja, but I did laugh at the leek in the kitchen!


Son found it funny too :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am sure there are a few men around that would try to start it that way. never noticing the plug on the end. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We have to thank mjs, for this one, Sam- I have seen it before, but it is still funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Healthy Italian Wedding Soup Recipe with Cauliflower Rice
> 
> 1/10th of recipe (about 1 1/3 cups): 108 calories, 2.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 677mg sodium, 8g carbs, 2g fiber, 3.5g sugars, 12.5g protein
> 
> ...


This is really soup weather but I think I'll have to forego anything like this for now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is an alternative to nutmeg tea. --- sam
> 
> Banana Tea for Deep Sleep
> 
> ...


The banana tea sounds interesting. I might just give it a try once my problem clears up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam
> 
> A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,
> 
> ...


I laughed right out loud. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them
> 
> I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


He must have been trying to cheer you up. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 13 January '17
> 
> Hovering right around 32° today - the sky is hazy but yet the sun is really bright shining through the haze. I have several cats on the porch waiting for me to open the door - snow white kitty is among them and has no doubt forgotten his transgressions of yesterday. I may allow them in for a little while. I'm too much of a softy to keep them outside all the time.
> 
> ...


Wow - something went wrong with my computer. When I opened up this week's TP, it started with the Italian Wedding Soup. Somehow all the others weren't there. Will have to go back and start all over again but later. Have been on too long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some interesting ideas there, Sam- Watermelon season here, BTW.
> I hope Snow White Kitty behaves a bit better if you have him inside.


Yes- I was going to comment that always suits somewhere season wise. Adding cheese etc to watermelon sounds interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them
> 
> I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


Well I have three leaks here in that case.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the banana tea sounds interesting. DD and I both eat a lot of bananas. I could go stock up every 2-3 days at the rate they disappear here. Never had the Italian wedding soup; does sound good. Sometime last week, if I remember correctly, there was a discussion about how expensive cauliflower was in other countries so when at the grocery store the other day I priced the; only about $3.50 for a nice size head. I believe some folks said it was twice that where they lived.
> 
> Before I forget, thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. I can't even imagine our not having them now. Brilliant job ladies.
> 
> ...


Thats a good thing about Grammarly I think :sm02: 
no ladders indeed well done.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sam, recipes sound good. Don't know about watermelon and cheese, though. BTW, saw your pics on the other TP. I used to collect bears. DGS is adorable and your blanket is great. Love the pattern. Both sides look good. 

Just finished the preemie blanket I was doing for DD1's friend. That's two of them and I hope she doesn't ask for any more. Nice pattern but it gets boring. One day would like to do the whole blanket, Red Heart Doily Baby Blanket but not any time soon. Started a knit hat, Swirly Ski Hat, on Ravelry. Also did a sample of a crocheted corner to corner stitch pattern. Am thinking about doing it in purple, black and white for my DD2's friend's baby. Haven't found the right shade of purple, yet. 

Thanks for comments about the socks. I'm a slow knitter and to get that many done was an accomplishment. Gave one pair to my sister in AZ. She knits mostly shawls. I accidentally left one of my shorty pairs there and told her to keep them. 

Drove down to Memphis, hoping by being closer I'd get a load. Not yet but at least it's nice enough down here. Plus my fav BBQ place is here and a good laundromat. 

Back to the hat before I forget what row I'm on. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja... I love your leek story. 

Thanks for the new start Sam and friends. I am behind on the tea party as usual. I am still tired but getting more done this week. My doctor said I would be tired for a while until we get the thyroid numbers back into the normal range. I am thankful for the energy to get some housework done as well as some knitting. 

Faith is still struggling as tests are being done to find the problem. Bella's most recent labs are not good and Cole is having nausea and other side effects from his treatments. Their mom posted on Facebook that she missed the normalcy of just laundry piling up and chores to be done. Needless to say someone from the church offered to stop by the house today and pick up dirty laundry. Someone else offered to get Cole for a play date. I am not sure if Cole went on a play date but if he did, he had to wear a mask. 

I got my protein labs back and they fall into the normal range. Some of the results are at the top of the range though. 

I have tomorrow off from work so I will try to sleep in.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have to thank mjs, for this one, Sam- I have seen it before, but it is still funny!


DH got a big laugh out of it!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, you need a day of rest. Take care of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you hadn't mentioned this I would have thought the Italian wedding soup was all that was listed....the same thing happened to me!


budasha said:


> Wow - something went wrong with my computer. When I opened up this week's TP, it started with the Italian Wedding Soup. Somehow all the others weren't there. Will have to go back and start all over again but later. Have been on too long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to work on sock. Oh yes, Sam I did see the bath apron that Heidi is making. I thought it was a great idea. She does marvelous work. I know if I had a little one still I'd order one for sure. Hope this endeavor is very profitable for her!
Now I'm off for awhile! TTYL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I for one "LOVE" Sauerkraut, ha! Have some in my fridge this very day. Going to have some on Monday with Nuremberg Sausages and Spatzle with a friend who hopefully is able to come over.

I'm wondering if the Nutmeg tea could be made with pre-ground Nutmeg or if it has to be the actual nut!!!
Going to try the banana tea as well but will have to wait till I go shopping again. Have several in my freezer already sliced but these are for my smoothies.

Have kept up for these past 2 weeks, only commented a couple of times, but am reading and do wish all that are ill or recouping from whatever a speedy recovery.

So many beautiful photos of knitted items and love the photo's Daralene has been posting and of course her comments etc. 

I will post what I've been up to a since Christmas later, right now I need to check the ceiling in my cold cellar as it's been leaking and I'm trying to prevent any flooding. ????????


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi All, Thank you Sam for the recipes. I hope everyone is doing fine and for those who are under the weather I'm sorry and will send healing prayers your way.
The weather here has been strange in the last two weeks I think we had one day of sunny weather and for her in Vegas is not the norm. We have had rain off and on which we need so not complaining about that. But miss the sun.
Yesterday I was able to fix dinner. David has a stool for me so it was great to feel useful again. I have been cleaning the house a little at a time as usual. It's still not up to my standards but it's fine.
Have a good day or evening depending on where you live.
{{Hugs }} to all


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some interesting ideas there, Sam- Watermelon season here, BTW.
> I hope Snow White Kitty behaves a bit better if you have him inside.


Best part is, for us singles, is that we can do just enough wedges as we want. Note, need to get basil and thyme plants for garden.

Still carless, will be for a while. Waiting to get hold of DN2s boyfriend at family dinner to undo last bolt on alternator, hopefully he can get it. Then off to wreckers with fingers crossed that they have this model available. Then back to seniors to fit it. Otherwise, we may dispose of the car entirety. I am currently using either a fold up bike or an electric powered bike when I need to. For most part, I don't really need a car. It does mean that some planning is needed to do market stall, and may mean I sleep over their place the night before.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Need to know what does RFLMAO mean?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Need to know what does RFLMAO mean?


Roll on
Floor
Laughing
My
Ass
Off
:sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Need to know what does RFLMAO mean?


Rolling on the floor laughing my "butt" off


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back up as I can't sleep. It's 1.43am here and I'm going to read for a while.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I thank you, just couldn't figure out the first part is all. Cheers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Roll on
> Floor
> Laughing
> My
> ...


Wonder if after rolling the ass off the stomach would follow suit?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I still have a few more pages to go on last week's TP, but I thought I would stop by so I can see how talkative everyone has been! Not as bad as I thought!

Sam, Max is adorable, and I love the blanket!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you for the start of a new week at the TP.
I wanted to tell you, Sam, that the blanket on young Max is wonderful. He seems to be enjoying it a great deal 
Nice little bear you received. 
I have been struggling through a fibro flare that has me feeling like I can barely move the past week or so. Nothing like getting up in the morning feeling like a truck has run over me and then going to bed feeling it backed up and hit me again. This too shall pass. In the meantime I have just been reading here and doing little bits as needed around the house.
Today was a little better and I did get out to do a little shopping. I found two very nice sweater tops to take with me to northern Indiana next week. I needed a nice top to wear to the graduation so that motivated me a bit 

Healing thoughts and prayers to all who need them.
Belated birthday wishes for Gage. Looked as if he had a grand time.

Evelyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I for one "LOVE" Sauerkraut, ha! Have some in my fridge this very day. Going to have some on Monday with Nuremberg Sausages and Spatzle with a friend who hopefully is able to come over.
> 
> I'm wondering if the Nutmeg tea could be made with pre-ground Nutmeg or if it has to be the actual nut!!!
> Going to try the banana tea as well but will have to wait till I go shopping again.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, glad you were able to fix dinner.
Busybee, would like to think I could get along sans car I would be too restricted. We are isolated small town and go out of town for Costgo, some medical, and of course kids and grands. We have manages with one car for several years.
EJS, sorry v you are in FM flare. I have FM so feel for you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Slipped back to check out a couple of pics.

Matthew's cat pic coming along beautifully. Darker cat looks like he is tuff tom, other cat looks regal. Looking forward to seeing end result.

Loved the baby blanket, Sam and such a cutie wearing it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just went to start this weeks summary and noticed I forgot the link for last weeks in the summary -sorry! Was copying the first part and realized the bit I leave out wan't there!
At least this weeks link is in


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, glad you were able to fix dinner.
> Busybee, would like to think I could get along sans car I would be too restricted. We are isolated small town and go out of town for Costgo, some medical, and of course kids and grands. We have manages with one car for several years.
> EJS, sorry v you are in FM flare. I have FM so feel for you.


Probably best part is that so close for most places, actually walking distance, and a little planning ahead, including trip planner for public transport, will cope. Mind you, we currently have heat wave conditions in South East Queensland, and lots of Australia as well, so also need to do things to avoid heat. Waited until after 5pm to head down to supermarket after making myself sick out in heat mid morning


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the banana tea sounds interesting. DD and I both eat a lot of bananas. I could go stock up every 2-3 days at the rate they disappear here. Never had the Italian wedding soup; does sound good. Sometime last week, if I remember correctly, there was a discussion about how expensive cauliflower was in other countries so when at the grocery store the other day I priced the; only about $3.50 for a nice size head. I believe some folks said it was twice that where they lived.
> 
> Before I forget, thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. I can't even imagine our not having them now. Brilliant job ladies.
> 
> ...


Is that a cotton yarn you're using? Like the colourway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you hadn't mentioned this I would have thought the Italian wedding soup was all that was listed....the same thing happened to me!


I'm glad it wasn't just me. Wonder why that happened.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if after rolling the ass off the stomach would follow suit?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you for the start of a new week at the TP.
> I wanted to tell you, Sam, that the blanket on young Max is wonderful. He seems to be enjoying it a great deal
> Nice little bear you received.
> I have been struggling through a fibro flare that has me feeling like I can barely move the past week or so. Nothing like getting up in the morning feeling like a truck has run over me and then going to bed feeling it backed up and hit me again. This too shall pass. In the meantime I have just been reading here and doing little bits as needed around the house.
> ...


Sorry you're feeling under the weather. Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > I for one "LOVE" Sauerkraut, ha! Have some in my fridge this very day. Going to have some on Monday with Nuremberg Sausages and Spatzle with a friend who hopefully is able to come over.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, this time I'm really off to bed. Night all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > I for one "LOVE" Sauerkraut, ha! Have some in my fridge this very day. Going to have some on Monday with Nuremberg Sausages and Spatzle with a friend who hopefully is able to come over.
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Sausages, sauerkraut and spätzle === making me so hungry. Wish I dared eat it but will have to wait a week or two.


D

Good idea to wait a week or two before eating Sauerkraut. Sorry to be reading that you've not been well. I would check with your Family doctor regarding the 2 different treatments or medications you were given by the 2 doctors.
Get well soon..????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is from Hobby Lobby, Love This Cotton, name 270 Passion Flower.


budasha said:


> Is that a cotton yarn you're using? Like the colourway.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, the sock is coming along nicely. Love the color of the yarn! 

Sonja, DH's joke is priceless! 

Julie, great joke and so true!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thanks to Sam and Kate for the opening. Kathy it's good to hear from you i haven't been able to keep up so I don't know if you've posted in recent weeks. Had the first sunny day we've had in a while, felt good. I've been working on a sock and taking for ever but I guess with thin yarn it's going to take a while. Mary I'm sorry to hear of the kid's not doing well. Budasha I'm hoping you'll feel better soon. Prayers for all not feeling well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thanks to Sam and Kate for the opening. Kathy it's good to hear from you i haven't been able to keep up so I don't know if you've posted in recent weeks. Had the first sunny day we've had in a while, felt good. I've been working on a sock and taking for ever but I guess with thin yarn it's going to take a while. Mary I'm sorry to hear of the kid's not doing well. Budasha I'm hoping you'll feel better soon. Prayers for all not feeling well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sausages, sauerkraut and spätzle === making me so hungry. Wish I dared eat it but will have to wait a week or two.


I made sauerkraut soup for Elm today. In Googling for a soup recipe using some leftover kraut from the traditional kraut and pork to celebrate the New Year, what I found is that quite a few eastern European countries have produced some very similar, yet different, variations on that theme. Basically, the soup uses sautéed and finely chopped onions, peeled white potatoes (diced), some diced carrots (I used canned slices and chopped the carrots), chopped slices of ham, the kraut and a good bit of pepper that I accidentally spilled into the soup pot. I chopped/cut the kraut with kitchen scissors to make it more ''spoonable'' for soup; and added chicken stock to thin the amounts of vegetables and meat to make it a ''soup'' dish. It was delicious and thoroughly enjoyed by many today--including a number of staff who were brave enough to follow the aroma in from the hallways.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> DH got a big laugh out of it!!! :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, the sock is coming along nicely. Love the color of the yarn!
> 
> Sonja, DH's joke is priceless!
> 
> Julie, great joke and so true!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, finally caught up last weeks so now I can try to get caught up here. 
David got in around 9:30 am, then left to go fishing around 1p so I took a couple king sized comforters and a dog bed that Buster had gotten sick on, to the laundromat, $17.75 and 21/2 hours later I made it home, but the comforters are clean, I had to wash one twice, it had been on the loveseat and it smelled of stinky feet(David's) and dog and had some interesting looking spots on it. 
I'm working on the square to felt so I can cut out boot liners, this yarn is soft but sure splits like a dickens. 
Hopefully Snow White will behave himself if he's inside. 
My Aunt used to tell that my Great great grandmother (who raised her, my uncle, aunt, and my dad, my other aunts were raised by others),used to have a sauerkraut crock in the root cellar, every time one of the kids went down to get potatoes, carrots or whatever, they would reach in and grab a handful of Kraut. 
Well if we are going true to form lately, I'll have a good couple pages at least to read here so I'd best get started. 
Ladies, thank you very much for the summary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam
> 
> A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,
> 
> ...


 :sm16: :sm23: 
Showed it to David he just smirked, but I know that at least he'd plug it in to the wall socket. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them
> 
> I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


LOL! As long as you didn't have a leak in the car, we have that often. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the banana tea sounds interesting. DD and I both eat a lot of bananas. I could go stock up every 2-3 days at the rate they disappear here. Never had the Italian wedding soup; does sound good. Sometime last week, if I remember correctly, there was a discussion about how expensive cauliflower was in other countries so when at the grocery store the other day I priced the; only about $3.50 for a nice size head. I believe some folks said it was twice that where they lived.
> 
> Before I forget, thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. I can't even imagine our not having them now. Brilliant job ladies.
> 
> ...


Looking good Gwen! :sm24: 
Interesting app.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, recipes sound good. Don't know about watermelon and cheese, though. BTW, saw your pics on the other TP. I used to collect bears. DGS is adorable and your blanket is great. Love the pattern. Both sides look good.
> 
> ...


I agree with Gwen, your socks are awesome!
MMM....BBQ...
Hopefully you'll get a good load soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja... I love your leek story.
> 
> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends. I am behind on the tea party as usual. I am still tired but getting more done this week. My doctor said I would be tired for a while until we get the thyroid numbers back into the normal range. I am thankful for the energy to get some housework done as well as some knitting.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that someone offered to pick up and do the laundry, that's got to be quite a task, but I enjoy doing laundry, I know, I'm weird, it's theraputic. 
It would be nice if Cole got to go on the play date. 
Hopefully they'lll get some answers on Faiths issues soon. 
Very glad that your protein levels are within normal ranges, sleeping in would be fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I for one "LOVE" Sauerkraut, ha! Have some in my fridge this very day. Going to have some on Monday with Nuremberg Sausages and Spatzle with a friend who hopefully is able to come over.
> 
> I'm wondering if the Nutmeg tea could be made with pre-ground Nutmeg or if it has to be the actual nut!!!
> Going to try the banana tea as well but will have to wait till I go shopping again. Have several in my freezer already sliced but these are for my smoothies.
> ...


I hope that the leak is nothing major and an easy fix. Flooding would be very bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi All, Thank you Sam for the recipes. I hope everyone is doing fine and for those who are under the weather I'm sorry and will send healing prayers your way.
> The weather here has been strange in the last two weeks I think we had one day of sunny weather and for her in Vegas is not the norm. We have had rain off and on which we need so not complaining about that. But miss the sun.
> Yesterday I was able to fix dinner. David has a stool for me so it was great to feel useful again. I have been cleaning the house a little at a time as usual. It's still not up to my standards but it's fine.
> Have a good day or evening depending on where you live.
> {{Hugs }} to all


It's good that you are feeling well enough to be able to do somethings around the house, that has to be a relief for sure.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD and I are going to my DS's for Jaxon's birthday party. He will be 5 on Monday. It is so hard to believe how much he has grown. Most of the family will be there. I'm sure he is pretty excited!

Guess I need to get myself to bed. Good night to all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I made sauerkraut soup for Elm today. In Googling for a soup recipe using some leftover kraut from the traditional kraut and pork to celebrate the New Year, what I found is that quite a few eastern European countries have produced some very similar, yet different, variations on that theme. Basically, the soup uses sautéed and finely chopped onions, peeled white potatoes (diced), some diced carrots (I used canned slices and chopped the carrots), chopped slices of ham, the kraut and a good bit of pepper that I accidentally spilled into the soup pot. I chopped/cut the kraut with kitchen scissors to make it more ''spoonable'' for soup; and added chicken stock to thin the amounts of vegetables and meat to make it a ''soup'' dish. It was delicious and thoroughly enjoyed by many today--including a number of staff who were brave enough to follow the aroma in from the hallways.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's sounds good, especially if people are wandering in from other areas from just the smell wafting through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay, caught up so going to bed at a decent time tonight, of course David is already there, probably watching fishing videos. lol
Pammie, have a good time at the birthday party!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to Budasha I just found This about the young people at the school. It is a small representation and they are even on the news. 




I'm afraid I'm spoiled and I don't want to go home to the cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you for the start of a new week at the TP.
> I wanted to tell you, Sam, that the blanket on young Max is wonderful. He seems to be enjoying it a great deal
> Nice little bear you received.
> I have been struggling through a fibro flare that has me feeling like I can barely move the past week or so. Nothing like getting up in the morning feeling like a truck has run over me and then going to bed feeling it backed up and hit me again. This too shall pass. In the meantime I have just been reading here and doing little bits as needed around the house.
> ...


Hope the fibro flare quickly disappears. Been there done that not fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey! I made it to the new week before Saturday! Well, by Arizona time, anyway. Prayers for all.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that someone offered to pick up and do the laundry, that's got to be quite a task, but I enjoy doing laundry, I know, I'm weird, it's theraputic.
> It would be nice if Cole got to go on the play date.
> Hopefully they'lll get some answers on Faiths issues soon.
> Very glad that your protein levels are within normal ranges, sleeping in would be fabulous.


You and I are the same kind of weird then Kaye. I enjoy doing the laundry as well.

Evelyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne is being kept in overnight and will be reassessed in the morning (UK time). Won't know anything till then- and if anything like here as tomorrow is Sunday it may well wait until the full team are on the Monday to decide what to do. Can't rush the health system- a statement not a complaint. I know it can't be rushed and why it often takes so long. But is hard waiting all the same.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I went to the dr again this week and he loaded me up with meds again. It has only been two days but I am feeling better already. The cough is about gone which is a big blessing. I took it easy today, spend the day in and out of bed. Now it is about 2 AM and I am wide awake. Will do some reading and try sleeping again. Have been knitting dish/scrub cloths. It is mindless knitting but I have not getting my corners square when I sew them together. Oh well, they are mainly for me and I will ignore the corners.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the banana tea sounds interesting. DD and I both eat a lot of bananas. I could go stock up every 2-3 days at the rate they disappear here. Never had the Italian wedding soup; does sound good. Sometime last week, if I remember correctly, there was a discussion about how expensive cauliflower was in other countries so when at the grocery store the other day I priced the; only about $3.50 for a nice size head. I believe some folks said it was twice that where they lived.
> 
> Before I forget, thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. I can't even imagine our not having them now. Brilliant job ladies.
> 
> ...


 Socks are looking lovely Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Wow - something went wrong with my computer. When I opened up this week's TP, it started with the Italian Wedding Soup. Somehow all the others weren't there. Will have to go back and start all over again but later. Have been on too long.


The same happened to me too and then quickly moved up to the top


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sonja... I love your leek story.
> 
> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends. I am behind on the tea party as usual. I am still tired but getting more done this week. My doctor said I would be tired for a while until we get the thyroid numbers back into the normal range. I am thankful for the energy to get some housework done as well as some knitting.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a very long sleep in Mary and a very peaceful day off


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kathy - hope you get a load soon. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, recipes sound good. Don't know about watermelon and cheese, though. BTW, saw your pics on the other TP. I used to collect bears. DGS is adorable and your blanket is great. Love the pattern. Both sides look good.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rolling on the floor laughing my ass off. --- sam



Fan said:


> Need to know what does RFLMAO mean?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - where in northern indiana are you going? --- sam



EJS said:


> Thank you for the start of a new week at the TP.
> I wanted to tell you, Sam, that the blanket on young Max is wonderful. He seems to be enjoying it a great deal
> Nice little bear you received.
> I have been struggling through a fibro flare that has me feeling like I can barely move the past week or so. Nothing like getting up in the morning feeling like a truck has run over me and then going to bed feeling it backed up and hit me again. This too shall pass. In the meantime I have just been reading here and doing little bits as needed around the house.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh this week went fast! Thanks Sam and ladies for a new start to a new week. 

Sam, I had a look at Heidi's facebook page and wow, love the apron towel! What a fabulous idea, I am sure she will get lots of orders. :sm24: 

We have had a few cooler days, today 23c, windy and cool this morning but when the sun came out this afternoon it was nice. I went to playgroup today with the "other" GM. I had to have a cardigan on! (I know, dont laugh).LOL. Had lots of fun watching Serena play there. 

It is supposed to get to 38c again on Tuesday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son found it funny too :sm01:


Sorry Sonja, it did make me laugh too. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best part is, for us singles, is that we can do just enough wedges as we want. Note, need to get basil and thyme plants for garden.
> 
> Still carless, will be for a while. Waiting to get hold of DN2s boyfriend at family dinner to undo last bolt on alternator, hopefully he can get it. Then off to wreckers with fingers crossed that they have this model available. Then back to seniors to fit it. Otherwise, we may dispose of the car entirety. I am currently using either a fold up bike or an electric powered bike when I need to. For most part, I don't really need a car. It does mean that some planning is needed to do market stall, and may mean I sleep over their place the night before.


I hope you manage to get your car fixed without too much expense. Great that you have a bike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she is using 'i love this cotton' cotton yarn. think you can get it at hobby lobby. --- sam



budasha said:


> Is that a cotton yarn you're using? Like the colourway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i am heading to bed also. so much for thinking i would go earlier tonight. --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is being kept in overnight and will be reassessed in the morning (UK time). Won't know anything till then- and if anything like here as tomorrow is Sunday it may well wait until the full team are on the Monday to decide what to do. Can't rush the health system- a statement not a complaint. I know it can't be rushed and why it often takes so long. But is hard waiting all the same.


Oh dear. I hope she feels better quickly and wont need to be kept in hospital long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and now i am heading to bed also. so much for thinking i would go earlier tonight. --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Golly it is very late there. Sam sleep well.

It is around 8pm at this side of the world.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, healling energy sent for Maryanne.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, healling energy sent for Maryanne.


Its Darrowill (Margarets daughter Maryanne. But we know who you mean.

How is Maya today?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great start, Sam. Lovely summary, Darowil. I will catch up properly later.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Great recipes. I am a big tea drinker, the banana tea at bedtime might help me sleep better. Very interesting . Sam, hope you don't get the icy mix the weather man is predicting for Saturday morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam
> 
> A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny video! And sorry, Sonja, but I did laugh at the leek in the kitchen!


I am afraid I did too :sm12:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if after rolling the ass off the stomach would follow suit?


I wish!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just went to start this weeks summary and noticed I forgot the link for last weeks in the summary -sorry! Was copying the first part and realized the bit I leave out wan't there!
> At least this weeks link is in


S'ok I noticed and put it in....although to start with I just copied from last week's until I realised it took you to 30th December's KTP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is being kept in overnight and will be reassessed in the morning (UK time). Won't know anything till then- and if anything like here as tomorrow is Sunday it may well wait until the full team are on the Monday to decide what to do. Can't rush the health system- a statement not a complaint. I know it can't be rushed and why it often takes so long. But is hard waiting all the same.


Hoping it is nothing serious and I'm so sorry to hear this Darowil. Difficult waiting to find out for sure. Prayers and healing wishes. Won't be in the room much later but will check to see if you have any news when I am. I'm sure she had a great time before this and it is an amazing life she is having doing things I have dreamt of doing. Quite a special young lady and bravo to you for helping her to fulfill her dreams. Such a shame she had to get sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> S'ok I noticed and put it in....although to start with I just copied from last week's until I realised it took you to 30th December's KTP!


You ladies are the best. Thank you and no worries Darowil, what you and Kate do is so helpful and a lot of work for you both. Funny about going back in time too much with the link.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you for the recipes. Heidi's towels sound interesting and lovely she has orders.

Tami, so sorry to hear about your cousin having Crohns. It is an awful disease along with others like ulcerative colitis. Sure changes ones life. Hope she will heal and not have a lot of flare-ups.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping it is nothing serious and I'm so sorry to hear this Darowil. Difficult waiting to find out for sure. Prayers and healing wishes. Won't be in the room much later but will check to see if you have any news when I am. I'm sure she had a great time before this and it is an amazing life she is having doing things I have dreamt of doing. Quite a special young lady and bravo to you for helping her to fulfill her dreams. Such a shame she had to get sick.


Seconded :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I did too :sm12:


I did too after my heart rate went back to normal :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Am keeping Maryanne in my prayers. I hope it isn't anything serious and can be discharged soon. I can't imagine the anxiety of being hospitalised in a country other than where I'm used to; i.e. Ireland vs Australia.


darowil said:


> Maryanne is being kept in overnight and will be reassessed in the morning (UK time). Won't know anything till then- and if anything like here as tomorrow is Sunday it may well wait until the full team are on the Monday to decide what to do. Can't rush the health system- a statement not a complaint. I know it can't be rushed and why it often takes so long. But is hard waiting all the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So we are learning more all the time. DH got to talk with a couple almost our age last night that have moved here and they love it. They said they feel very safe and the people are so warm and helpful. There are just a few areas that you don't go into but they feel as safe or safer than some of the big cities in the States. I'm just so happy that I came. I can't believe now that I really almost didn't come. Too funny, I came back at 11:00pm after a concert and went to sleep but I encouraged DH or go to what they call a jam session if he wanted. He met this couple there and got to hang with the American Ambassador a bit. Such a genuinely nice, friendly person. So I'm really learning so much. I don't have a college degree but life seems to be my education. Also, I learn so much on here.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the summaries and recipes. Sam, I think your blanket is wonderful, and little Max is cute using it. Sorry for those who are so sick. I am hoping Marianne can quickly be diagnosed and helped to heal. 
Crazy weather here. Mostly rainy but not too cold, almost all the valley floor is melting off, leaving a glaze of ice on the roads as we carefully drive to work. The deer are down for good so one must be ever alert as they walk out into the middle of the road in front of the car and just stare..the "deer in the headlights" look. I read somewhere that their eyes are different from ours and don't have the same amount of rods, they have more, so can see better at night and thus are more quickly blinded by headlights. It was recommended, when we see them in front of us on the road, to immediately dim our lights which helps them not be blinded as much by the headlights. I have found it seems to help.
Good to catch up on the knitting progress. My hat is about 1/2 done, but need to finish a fly order and figure out something simple for tomorrow's lunch before I can work on it. I am amazed at the knitting I see here..fast and beautiful with great designs. Wonderful, Julie, that your Guernsey is almost finished. I hope to see a picture of you wearing it here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks great, Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, Gwen, you're rolling right along! 

Sending good thoughts for Maryanne. 

Last night I had a Eureka moment with the pattern! I left out a set of brackets... which makes a big difference in the reading! So onward I go!

Clouds overhead this morning but no precipitation yet.

Off for more coffee...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


Looks good Gwen. Daft question, but do you work with just 2 of these needles or 3?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Marking my spot. Will have to catch up later. Half Price Book Outlet is having a sale here, everything in the store for a dollar. They usually have a lot of good crochet/knitting/craft books. My last trip I got Knitting Rules, The Knitting Goddess, and Knitting Loves Crochet for three bucks each. So, off to get myself in trouble... Lol, and then to hobby lobby for yarn for my daughter's poncho. Also need to finish a baby blanket for a CNA I work, hopefully before the baby comes, which could be anytime now...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


Wow your sock is moving along Gwen , you will have a pair in no time


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kate*, The stitches are on two of the needles and you work them with the third needle. You can check it out here.
http://vickiehowell.com/2016/09/curved-double-pointed-needles/
is on


KateB said:


> Looks good Gwen. Daft question, but do you work with just 2 of these needles or 3?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kate*, The stitches are on two of the needles and you work them with the third needle. You can check it out here.
> http://vickiehowell.com/2016/09/curved-double-pointed-needles/
> is on


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with 
Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello sam Friday again also the 13th and a full moon wondered why my husband was in such a funny mood , nearly gave me heart failure when he said there was a leak in the kitchen couldn't get down the stairs quick in enough only to see him standing there with a leek in his hand I could have quite cheerfully stuck the leek in one ear and out the other one , he has a habit of telling jokes that only he finds funny and today seemed to be the day for a lot of them
> 
> I really liked the blanket you made you should show more of your work maybe finally finish your socks so we can see what they look like


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


That looks great. 
You have every reason to be proud of your knits, they are all beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.

Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.

Margaret, I hope all is quickly well with Maryanne, such a worry for you when she's on the other side of the world.

Lynette, hope the leak is under control & not an expensive fix. Did you see my post about leak alarms last week? We have had one that just screams at you if it gets wet for many years & recently installed one that shuts off the water valve. PM me if you want more infor so I don't bore the others reposting????

Gwen, you are really racing along on the socks, thanks for sharing your experience. One of the comments I saw for them was that they are very bendy- "like knitting with a cooked noodle "for the fine sizes, are you finding this?

Mary, I'm glad you have tomorrow off & hope you will get a little time to rest. I hope you are feeling better soon.

Liz, I'm glad you are getting better, hope you are back to normal soon.

Since I was away yesterday I was so far behind, I didn't comment much.
We had a nice day, I found a few bargains while shopping but didn't get carried away????
It was very cold when we left yesterday morning but the roads were clear. It warmed up a lot in the city during the day & was very hot in the mall. I have to tell you I really put my foot I'm my mouth last night???? I tried on several pair of jeans & because it was almost sickened hot in the mall I decided to take off my leggings that I wear under jeans for warmth & just put them in my shopping bag. After we went out for supper & we're coming back to the car it had really cooled down again. I foolishly said I wasn't looking forward to getting in on the cold leather seats since I didn't have my underwear on????????OMG, my friends DH will never let me forget I was " going commando"???? What a smart ass!

Well, better get off here & do some cleaning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


It was a well deserved compliment. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Wow! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


That looks lovely Sonja, those colours go so well together.

Just catching up here, seem to have had a busy day. Was going out shopping but it's a rainy miserable day and I decided there was nothing on my list that I couldn't do without till next week, so I stayed home and made soup, then a neighbour called in and we finished up drinking tea and chatting for almost two hours. Then got to the bottom of a pile of ironing so I'm feeling very virtuous now and feel I can sit and knit with a clear conscience.

Sam and ladies thanks for getting another week on KTP started. Great recipes which I need to go back and read properly.

I'm beginning to feel that spring is on the way, I saw the first daffodils when I was out walking the other day, and tonight it was almost 5.00 pm before I drew the curtains for the night. Not long ago I was closing them by 4.30. Having said that we'll probably get some more cold/snowy weather before spring is really here, but I can dream!
Darowil, sorry to hear Maryanne is in hospital, such a worry for you on the other side of the world. Hope you get some good news soon. Sending hugs and healing thoughts to anyone else who is suffering.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since I was away yesterday I was so far behind, I didn't comment much.
> We had a nice day, I found a few bargains while shopping but didn't get carried away????
> It was very cold when we left yesterday morning but the roads were clear. It warmed up a lot in the city during the day & was very hot in the mall. I have to tell you I really put my foot I'm my mouth last night???? I tried on several pair of jeans & because it was almost sickened hot in the mall I decided to take off my leggings that I wear under jeans for warmth & just put them in my shopping bag. After we went out for supper & we're coming back to the car it had really cooled down again. I foolishly said I wasn't looking forward to getting in on the cold leather seats since I didn't have my underwear on????????OMG, my friends DH will never let me forget I was " going commando"???? What a smart ass!
> 
> Well, better get off here & do some cleaning


Ooops!! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great.
> You have every reason to be proud of your knits, they are all beautiful


Thank you Bonnie DIL and her sister said it was lovely but when it's family I just wonder if they are just being nice so it was nice to get a compliment from complete strangers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


So now we all know that you go commando ????you are one brave woman bonnie :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It was a well deserved compliment. :sm24:


Thank you Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Wow! :sm24:


Thank you kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That looks lovely Sonja, those colours go so well together.
> 
> Just catching up here, seem to have had a busy day. Was going out shopping but it's a rainy miserable day and I decided there was nothing on my list that I couldn't do without till next week, so I stayed home and made soup, then a neighbour called in and we finished up drinking tea and chatting for almost two hours. Then got to the bottom of a pile of ironing so I'm feeling very virtuous now and feel I can sit and knit with a clear conscience.
> 
> ...


Thank you I ve been doing all the ironing today too I did venture out just up the road a bit no rain here but definitley not thinking of Spring as this is the view today, although yes the days are getting a bit longer


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the summaries and recipes. Sam, I think your blanket is wonderful, and little Max is cute using it. Sorry for those who are so sick. I am hoping Marianne can quickly be diagnosed and helped to heal.
> Crazy weather here. Mostly rainy but not too cold, almost all the valley floor is melting off, leaving a glaze of ice on the roads as we carefully drive to work. The deer are down for good so one must be ever alert as they walk out into the middle of the road in front of the car and just stare..the "deer in the headlights" look. I read somewhere that their eyes are different from ours and don't have the same amount of rods, they have more, so can see better at night and thus are more quickly blinded by headlights. It was recommended, when we see them in front of us on the road, to immediately dim our lights which helps them not be blinded as much by the headlights. I have found it seems to help.
> Good to catch up on the knitting progress. My hat is about 1/2 done, but need to finish a fly order and figure out something simple for tomorrow's lunch before I can work on it. I am amazed at the knitting I see here..fast and beautiful with great designs. Wonderful, Julie, that your Guernsey is almost finished. I hope to see a picture of you wearing it here.


Safe driving or perhaps I should say skating on wheels. Nothing worse than driving on a sheet of ice. Do you have 4 wheeel drive? So interesting about the eyes of deer. Thank you. Important to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I ve been doing all the ironing today too I did venture out just up the road a bit no rain here but definitley not thinking of Spring as this is the view today, although yes the days are getting a bit longer


Great shot. Tomorrow I fly back into this. Must say, I adjusted to this hot weather quite easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


You certainly are one talented knitter!! Wow, that is quite lovely and love the color.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


I really appreciate you posting about them. It will let us know how to work with them and if we want to get them or not, so a big thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So now we all know that you go commando ????you are one brave woman bonnie :sm23:


Specially in your temperatures!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


Now you are sounding like me and why I don't like formal situations. I make DH laugh a lot and myself too. That is so funny Bonnie. Love it that you are brave too, Commando style. You will get a lot of laughs out of that one. 
:sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie DIL and her sister said it was lovely but when it's family I just wonder if they are just being nice so it was nice to get a compliment from complete strangers


Absolutely! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to Budasha I just found This about the young people at the school. It is a small representation and they are even on the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I blame you, now would be a great time to go to Chile. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did too after my heart rate went back to normal :sm02:


The Joker is lucky he didn't get whipped with a wet leak/ leek.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is being kept in overnight and will be reassessed in the morning (UK time). Won't know anything till then- and if anything like here as tomorrow is Sunday it may well wait until the full team are on the Monday to decide what to do. Can't rush the health system- a statement not a complaint. I know it can't be rushed and why it often takes so long. But is hard waiting all the same.


Oh dear, well it's better that they keep her and get everything under control, hopefully she'll be back to herself and able to continue with the dig with no problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I went to the dr again this week and he loaded me up with meds again. It has only been two days but I am feeling better already. The cough is about gone which is a big blessing. I took it easy today, spend the day in and out of bed. Now it is about 2 AM and I am wide awake. Will do some reading and try sleeping again. Have been knitting dish/scrub cloths. It is mindless knitting but I have not getting my corners square when I sew them together. Oh well, they are mainly for me and I will ignore the corners.


Very good that you are back on the road to normal, hopefully you won't have anymore setbacks.

Corners, I'm with you, I'd just ignore them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So we are learning more all the time. DH got to talk with a couple almost our age last night that have moved here and they love it. They said they feel very safe and the people are so warm and helpful. There are just a few areas that you don't go into but they feel as safe or safer than some of the big cities in the States. I'm just so happy that I came. I can't believe now that I really almost didn't come. Too funny, I came back at 11:00pm after a concert and went to sleep but I encouraged DH or go to what they call a jam session if he wanted. He met this couple there and got to hang with the American Ambassador a bit. Such a genuinely nice, friendly person. So I'm really learning so much. I don't have a college degree but life seems to be my education. Also, I learn so much on here.


That's so cool, DH hanging out with the American Ambassador is wicked cool, I bet they had a great time. 
Really neat that he also met a couple who moved there and really love it. 
How much longer are you in Panama?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the summaries and recipes. Sam, I think your blanket is wonderful, and little Max is cute using it. Sorry for those who are so sick. I am hoping Marianne can quickly be diagnosed and helped to heal.
> Crazy weather here. Mostly rainy but not too cold, almost all the valley floor is melting off, leaving a glaze of ice on the roads as we carefully drive to work. The deer are down for good so one must be ever alert as they walk out into the middle of the road in front of the car and just stare..the "deer in the headlights" look. I read somewhere that their eyes are different from ours and don't have the same amount of rods, they have more, so can see better at night and thus are more quickly blinded by headlights. It was recommended, when we see them in front of us on the road, to immediately dim our lights which helps them not be blinded as much by the headlights. I have found it seems to help.
> Good to catch up on the knitting progress. My hat is about 1/2 done, but need to finish a fly order and figure out something simple for tomorrow's lunch before I can work on it. I am amazed at the knitting I see here..fast and beautiful with great designs. Wonderful, Julie, that your Guernsey is almost finished. I hope to see a picture of you wearing it here.


We've found that dimming the lights helps too, otherwise they are literally a deer in the headlights and either don't move or bolt the wrong way. The icy roads are no fun, we had that a couple days ago, it's back to melting again, but it'll freeze again, so round and round we go. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


I'm enjoying your knitting adventure. I watched the YouTube of Vickie Howell that you posted, I didn't know she lived in Austin, so cool.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its Darrowill (Margarets daughter Maryanne. But we know who you mean.
> 
> How is Maya today?


Thank you, appreciate correction. Doing better today. Took extra Lyrica and Naproxen when I woke and now, 2 hrs. later feel good and looking forward to walk as it's sunny out! Been a couple of days sans sun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Marking my spot. Will have to catch up later. Half Price Book Outlet is having a sale here, everything in the store for a dollar. They usually have a lot of good crochet/knitting/craft books. My last trip I got Knitting Rules, The Knitting Goddess, and Knitting Loves Crochet for three bucks each. So, off to get myself in trouble... Lol, and then to hobby lobby for yarn for my daughter's poncho. Also need to finish a baby blanket for a CNA I work, hopefully before the baby comes, which could be anytime now...


I want a half priced book outlet! That's so cool, we used to have a place that sold used books like that "the book rack" where I lived before, but we don't have one anywhere around here I don't think, I should look and see if there is one in Cheyenne. Have fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Your knitting is beautiful, you deserve all the compliments you get. :sm24: 
Love the cardigan, the colors worked superbly together.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, socks look great. I love posts on curved needles. Mine were suppose to arrive yesterday, but didn't. I think probably due to storms Pacific Northwest. I checked last two days and package still in Seattle.
Nikki, have fun at book sale. Love 2nd hand bookstores. My oldest DD got her MA at UCBerkley and I was in heaven with bookstores in Berkeley.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, lovely, you deserve the applause. I love all your knitting.
Angelam, impressed you got to bottom of ironing pile. Thank you for hope Spring is coming. We have had several rains in last 6 weeks and yesterday noticed desert floor is starting to turn green. Hopefully we will have a banner wildflower year and break 6 year drought.
Daralene safe travels and thank you for sharing your adventure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


LOL! Well at least you could say they were in your purse. :sm23: 
I'm glad you mentioned friend request from Heidi, I seldom check my friend requests so I accepted mine also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That looks lovely Sonja, those colours go so well together.
> 
> Just catching up here, seem to have had a busy day. Was going out shopping but it's a rainy miserable day and I decided there was nothing on my list that I couldn't do without till next week, so I stayed home and made soup, then a neighbour called in and we finished up drinking tea and chatting for almost two hours. Then got to the bottom of a pile of ironing so I'm feeling very virtuous now and feel I can sit and knit with a clear conscience.
> 
> ...


You did have a busy day, enjoy your knit time.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just received this from Julie - and i hope it is ok that i posted it julie. --- sam
> 
> A retired guy sits around the house all day, so one day his wife says,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So now we all know that you go commando ????you are one brave woman bonnie :sm23:


Another smart ass in the crowd????
????????????no danger of that happening, I'm almost always cold! My DH say I wear my snowsuit to bed????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am sure there are a few men around that would try to start it that way. never noticing the plug on the end. --- sam


That video was too funny ????.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now you are sounding like me and why I don't like formal situations. I make DH laugh a lot and myself too. That is so funny Bonnie. Love it that you are brave too, Commando style. You will get a lot of laughs out of that one.
> :sm23:


Knowing this guy, I'm sure it will b brought up again at the most embarrassing time possible. We went to school together & when he turned 40 I posted photos of him around town suggesting anyone who recognized the beauty in the dress should call him & wish him a happy birthday, the photo was from an initiation party at school when we were assigned costumes so he's been looking for an opportunity to " get me"????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, good one.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


I am sure the compliment was well deserved, Sonja. I always find that I get compliments on things that depend for their effect on fancy yarns, but the ones that have required real effort and some skill, go unnoticed. I just lap up the undeserved praise and give myself a little compliment where I think it is truly due!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> That looks lovely Sonja, those colours go so well together.
> 
> Just catching up here, seem to have had a busy day. Was going out shopping but it's a rainy miserable day and I decided there was nothing on my list that I couldn't do without till next week, so I stayed home and made soup, then a neighbour called in and we finished up drinking tea and chatting for almost two hours. Then got to the bottom of a pile of ironing so I'm feeling very virtuous now and feel I can sit and knit with a clear conscience.
> 
> ...


I am REALLY impressed by your getting to the bottom of that ironing pile! ⚠ conscientious housewives, look away now, you would be shocked at what follows! When Christmas approached, I realised that my best white tablecloth was still at the bottom of the ironing basket, and had been there since the previous year. So, of course, I set to and ironed it at once? Well, no, actually, what I really did was search through the linen drawer and find the next best cloth, which did just as well for Christmas dinner 2016! One day, I will get there. One day. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, lovely, you deserve the applause. I love all your knitting.
> Angelam, impressed you got to bottom of ironing pile. Thank you for hope Spring is coming. We have had several rains in last 6 weeks and yesterday noticed desert floor is starting to turn green. Hopefully we will have a banner wildflower year and break 6 year drought.
> Daralene safe travels and thank you for sharing your adventure.


Although there are signs of spring we are not as far ahead as we were last year. This time last year the daffodils at the end of my road had flowered before Christmas and were all over by now. This year they are only just peeping through the grass. Hope you get your lovely wildflowers soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well at least you could say they were in your purse. :sm23:
> 
> That's what a lot of girls said. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


I am really intrigued by your curved needles. They do seem very tempting. I came late to sock knitting, and while I can do dpns perfectly well, always feel a little bit daunted by them. Maybe these are what I need to turn me into a dedicated sock knitter! I am watching with interest!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am REALLY impressed by your getting to the bottom of that ironing pile! ⚠ conscientious housewives, look away now, you would be shocked at what follows! When Christmas approached, I realised that my best white tablecloth was still at the bottom of the ironing basket, and had been there since the previous year. So, of course, I set to and ironed it at once? Well, no, actually, what I really did was search through the linen drawer and find the next best cloth, which did just as well for Christmas dinner 2016! One day, I will get there. One day. :sm12: :sm12:


Why bother ironing one cloth when you have another one in the drawer. Use a different cloth every year until you run out of options. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Why bother ironing one cloth when you have another one in the drawer. Use a different cloth every year until you run out of options. :sm23: :sm23:


The real 'Kathleen Doris', aka my mum, would have never been convinced by that argument. Laundry had to be ironed and put away, if not the same day, certainly before the end of the week. Even though I have never cared enough to keep up that standard, there is still a little prick of conscience telling me what a bad person I am for allowing such shortcomings. It was mostly for that reason that I could never have stayed near to home once I was married and running my own home. To have had my mother (and my aunts) constantly looking over my shoulder and finding my way of doing things to be falling short of the required standard, would have been misery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The real 'Kathleen Doris', aka my mum, would have never been convinced by that argument. Laundry had to be ironed and put away, if not the same day, certainly before the end of the week. Even though I have never cared enough to keep up that standard, there is still a little prick of conscience telling me what a bad person I am for allowing such shortcomings. It was mostly for that reason that I could never have stayed near to home once I was married and running my own home. To have had my mother (and my aunts) constantly looking over my shoulder and finding my way of doing things to be falling short of the required standard, would have been misery.


I got that from my MIL not my mother, and the MIL most of the time was 12,000 miles away. My second MIL was just such a honey- very good memories of her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> The real 'Kathleen Doris', aka my mum, would have never been convinced by that argument. Laundry had to be ironed and put away, if not the same day, certainly before the end of the week. Even though I have never cared enough to keep up that standard, there is still a little prick of conscience telling me what a bad person I am for allowing such shortcomings. It was mostly for that reason that I could never have stayed near to home once I was married and running my own home. To have had my mother (and my aunts) constantly looking over my shoulder and finding my way of doing things to be falling short of the required standard, would have been misery.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> You certainly are one talented knitter!! Wow, that is quite lovely and love the color.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Your knitting is beautiful, you deserve all the compliments you get. :sm24:
> Love the cardigan, the colors worked superbly together.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, lovely, you deserve the applause. I love all your knitting.
> Angelam, impressed you got to bottom of ironing pile. Thank you for hope Spring is coming. We have had several rains in last 6 weeks and yesterday noticed desert floor is starting to turn green. Hopefully we will have a banner wildflower year and break 6 year drought.
> Daralene safe travels and thank you for sharing your adventure.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Why bother ironing one cloth when you have another one in the drawer. Use a different cloth every year until you run out of options. :sm23: :sm23:


Rather like me, doing laundry when I'm finally down to wearing what I call the pants of last resort! (Trousers, not the other meaning!) Funny, when the kids were at home, I kept up with it but now, not so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another smart ass in the crowd????
> ????????????no danger of that happening, I'm almost always cold! My DH say I wear my snowsuit to bed????


Couldn't resist had a good chuckle at this ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure the compliment was well deserved, Sonja. I always find that I get compliments on things that depend for their effect on fancy yarns, but the ones that have required real effort and some skill, go unnoticed. I just lap up the undeserved praise and give myself a little compliment where I think it is truly due!


Thank you Chris


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> The real 'Kathleen Doris', aka my mum, would have never been convinced by that argument. Laundry had to be ironed and put away, if not the same day, certainly before the end of the week. Even though I have never cared enough to keep up that standard, there is still a little prick of conscience telling me what a bad person I am for allowing such shortcomings. It was mostly for that reason that I could never have stayed near to home once I was married and running my own home. To have had my mother (and my aunts) constantly looking over my shoulder and finding my way of doing things to be falling short of the required standard, would have been misery.


I like to get the laundry ironed and put away the same day but I definitely didn't get that idea from my mother , I think she would have said iron why ?and wonder where she got me from :sm02:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I like to get the laundry ironed and put away the same day but I definitely didn't get that idea from my mother , I think she would have said iron why ?and wonder where she got me from :sm02:


I have to admit, none of my daughters has inherited the ironing gene! In fact, one of the grandsons noticed my ironing board one day, and remarked, "My Daddy has one of those", because the only time he had seen anyone do any ironing, was when his dad ironed a smart shirt for work. Oddly enough, I don't actually mind ironing. Unlike most household tasks, it does at least feel possible to complete the job, whereas with most cleaning jobs, by the time you have finished, you need to begin all over again. It's just that there is always something even more interesting demanding my attention, so the ironing pile grows ever larger.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Saturday my dear friends. It's another cloudy day, Yesterday it was raining in the a.m. I do miss the Sun.
I'm still hand stitching on the quilt for my daughter, It sure would be easier and faster if I could use the sewing machine. I do hope she at least appreciates it but I've prepared myself for her not to since my DH and sister keep saying she won't. I keep sending Birthday cards , Christmas family presents. I think my daughter is teaching her girls intolerance and not to forgive any mistakes. It would be nice to know what horrible sin I committed besides not wanting to go to her house one Christmas. But I hope she will call one day or email but I won't hold my breathe either.
Wishing you all a great day and chat later.
{{HUGS}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:45pm and I have skimmed through. Yesterday was Friday the 13th and a full moon here. 

Gage ended up at a friends for a sleepover. My mom came to visit and saw him for a few hours before he left. 

I did the laundry today. 3 loads washed, dried , folded and put away. 

I am off for now. Sorry I haven't commented. 
Check in later.????


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


You do great work. I love the cardigan. I've been knitting since I was 12 and for some reason my knitting doesn't seem to come out as nice as yours. I really don't know what I do wrong. WTG


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Gwen are the curved needles easy to use? are they better then using 4 needles ?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

What a relief, beautiful storm hit just after midnight. Was lovely to hear the heavy rain.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Am keeping Maryanne in my prayers. I hope it isn't anything serious and can be discharged soon. I can't imagine the anxiety of being hospitalised in a country other than where I'm used to; i.e. Ireland vs Australia.


Oh dear. I hope Maryanne has a good travel insurance to cover this. Bad enough to be in hospital in foreign country without worrying about how to pay for it. Hope Maryanne gets better fast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris, a woman after my own heart. 
Angelam, Maya and I had hour walk today on one of my fav desert spots. We saw 11 jackrabbits, a hummingbird, a hawk, flocks of little brown birds, a lizard and gaggles of snow geese. There is slight blush of green from grass coming up. I went to hardware store after walk and noticed gazanias blooming on Methodist chuch lot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Lovely little cardy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathleendoris, a woman after my own heart.
> Angelam, Maya and I had hour walk today on one of my fav desert spots. We saw 11 jackrabbits, a hummingbird, a hawk, flocks of little brown birds, a lizard and gaggles of snow geese. There is slight blush of green from grass coming up. I went to hardware store after walk and noticed gazanias blooming on Methodist chuch lot.


Sounds like a wonderful walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am REALLY impressed by your getting to the bottom of that ironing pile! ⚠ conscientious housewives, look away now, you would be shocked at what follows! When Christmas approached, I realised that my best white tablecloth was still at the bottom of the ironing basket, and had been there since the previous year. So, of course, I set to and ironed it at once? Well, no, actually, what I really did was search through the linen drawer and find the next best cloth, which did just as well for Christmas dinner 2016! One day, I will get there. One day. :sm12: :sm12:


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who hates ironing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> You do great work. I love the cardigan. I've been knitting since I was 12 and for some reason my knitting doesn't seem to come out as nice as yours. I really don't know what I do wrong. WTG


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely little cardy


Thank you Heather


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.

I've got soup on the stove as I needed to clean out fridge. This time adding rice as well. The crochet shawl is nearly there...might have been done by now except I fell asleep and napped for about 40 minutes! I reckon I needed it. 

Sonja, the ladies are right! You are very talented--seems to me you took to to knitting like a duck to water! I always enjoy seeing what you make.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who hates ironing


I don't unless I'm sewing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went on a double date with DD and her BF. We went to see the new Star Wars movie. The movie theater is one that also serves meals so had lunch and a movie. Food was yummy. Movie was good though I must admit I was so tired I kept falling asleep and missed about 1/3 of the movie....LOL. When we got home I lay down to take a nap and here it is 7 pm. Slept almost 3 hours!
Going to go back and catch up now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How nice to get the compliment and I'm sure it was well deserved! You do knit beautifully as evidenced by the gorgeous new baby outfit. Love the color choices.


Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got quite a chuckle of you allegedly going "commando".

{b]Bonnie[/b] I have not found the needles "bendy". I saw someone had said that too and wonder if they are gripping them tighter than I do. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm beginning to think we aren't going to have much of any winter temps this year. Tomorrow it is suppose to be 74!!! Hight today was upper 60s. Love these temps and just hope we continue yet on the flip side if we don't have a bit of freezing temps the insects will be horrible later.



Poledra65 said:


> We've found that dimming the lights helps too, otherwise they are literally a deer in the headlights and either don't move or bolt the wrong way. The icy roads are no fun, we had that a couple days ago, it's back to melting again, but it'll freeze again, so round and round we go.
> Stay safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like good plan to me! ????


angelam said:


> Why bother ironing one cloth when you have another one in the drawer. Use a different cloth every year until you run out of options. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hadn't heard that weather report - i don't think anyone has to go anywhere unless one of the boys has a basketball game. i had thought it had ended but maybe not. i however will be staying inside. lol where is lancester, ohio? --- sam



FranVan said:


> Great recipes. I am a big tea drinker, the banana tea at bedtime might help me sleep better. Very interesting . Sam, hope you don't get the icy mix the weather man is predicting for Saturday morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you are sending the message of unconditional love and forgiveness. Good for you Sharon!


Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday my dear friends. It's another cloudy day, Yesterday it was raining in the a.m. I do miss the Sun.
> I'm still hand stitching on the quilt for my daughter, It sure would be easier and faster if I could use the sewing machine. I do hope she at least appreciates it but I've prepared myself for her not to since my DH and sister keep saying she won't. I keep sending Birthday cards , Christmas family presents. I think my daughter is teaching her girls intolerance and not to forgive any mistakes. It would be nice to know what horrible sin I committed besides not wanting to go to her house one Christmas. But I hope she will call one day or email but I won't hold my breathe either.
> Wishing you all a great day and chat later.
> {{HUGS}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody will you come fold my laundry? I just hate folding laundry.



gagesmom said:


> 4:45pm and I have skimmed through. Yesterday was Friday the 13th and a full moon here.
> 
> Gage ended up at a friends for a sleepover. My mom came to visit and saw him for a few hours before he left.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Took quick shot of gazanias. They aren't native but they are cheerful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if better necessarily except that I now don't have the holes that I usually get in areas where the sts move from one needle to the next. Quicker to get used to managing definitely. I can say that I'm seeming to move along faster than on dpns. I would certainly give them a try. I'm using size 4 to try them out but have ordered smaller ones to try too so will keep you posted as I progress on them.



Sharon Scheller said:


> Gwen are the curved needles easy to use? are they better then using 4 needles ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You brought up something I was curious about. In a country where there is a national health program how does a visitor handle going to a doctor? I know when DD was in Spain we checked and we needed additional coverage for her while there.



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear. I hope Maryanne has a good travel insurance to cover this. Bad enough to be in hospital in foreign country without worrying about how to pay for it. Hope Maryanne gets better fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too for the most part!


Sorlenna said:


> I don't unless I'm sewing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely flower Joy/Sassafras. Are the two colors on one plant or is that two plants?


sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I slept away the afternoon I'm off to knit. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One more thing....saw this pattern and thought of Swedenme and Gagesmom immediately. Really cute and free!
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1460.html


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lancaster is about 30 miles south of Columbus, Sam. I looked it up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies as always. My sister went home this evening, we've been busy while she was here, chatting, shopping and going out for a few meals. It's back to normal now. I've done some laundry since she went and have been catching up on here. Prayers for all in need of them. Best wishes to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


Yes I did see your post and little did I know that I would be the next one to have a leak.... Anyway it isn't as bad as I thought, probably snow melting into the vent but it will be checked in the spring time as there was a tree there before and it's possible the roots have caused a crack or whatever. Will be checked by the board and maintenance after the ground has thawed.

Ha! Bet they will tease you for years regarding to have your underwear on, lol!!! Sorry couldn't resist as it made me laugh too..


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more thing....saw this pattern and thought of Swedenme and Gagesmom immediately. Really cute and free!
> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1460.html


Oh that's sweet. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself. 
I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live. 
My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place. 
Funny thing is I have now 2 extra coffee tables and nowhere to put them, lol! Guess I will try and sell them on Kijiji. 

When I drove down to her home I took all side rounds that I'd never driven on before, I had a wonderful scenic tour of the countryside, lol!

I told her the story of the coffee table etc., etc. She couldn't believe it, she was so happy to met me and thought it so unusual that the wife of the manufacture and designer would be buying the table back again, lol! Yes strange things happen to us in our lifetime that's for sure.

Before I returned home I went shopping at "Denningers" which is a favourite Deli of mine and bought lots of smoked bauernschinken and imported goodies from Germany. 
Oh I had such a wonderful happy day!

I will post a photo of the coffee table. This table is over 40 years old.... Timeless design.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you, appreciate correction. Doing better today. Took extra Lyrica and Naproxen when I woke and now, 2 hrs. later feel good and looking forward to walk as it's sunny out! Been a couple of days sans sun.


Great that you are feeling better! How's Maya doing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Healthy Italian Wedding Soup Recipe with Cauliflower Rice
> 
> 1/10th of recipe (about 1 1/3 cups): 108 calories, 2.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 677mg sodium, 8g carbs, 2g fiber, 3.5g sugars, 12.5g protein
> 
> ...


Went back to read the recipes. The baked brie really sounds good. Ladies, thanks for your summaries.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


What a lovely table. No wonder you wanted to buy it, particularly since it has such memories for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Knowing this guy, I'm sure it will b brought up again at the most embarrassing time possible. We went to school together & when he turned 40 I posted photos of him around town suggesting anyone who recognized the beauty in the dress should call him & wish him a happy birthday, the photo was from an initiation party at school when we were assigned costumes so he's been looking for an opportunity to " get me"????


 :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes you have no idea how thrilled I was to find this. Have one other that I hope to find one day, it's a bedroom suite, so I shall keep looking, lol!

Hope you are feeling much better too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! Well at least you could say they were in your purse. :sm23:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Why bother ironing one cloth when you have another one in the drawer. Use a different cloth every year until you run out of options. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, the table is breathtakingly gorgeous I love the purity and simplicity. So happy you bought it and showed us pic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday my dear friends. It's another cloudy day, Yesterday it was raining in the a.m. I do miss the Sun.
> I'm still hand stitching on the quilt for my daughter, It sure would be easier and faster if I could use the sewing machine. I do hope she at least appreciates it but I've prepared myself for her not to since my DH and sister keep saying she won't. I keep sending Birthday cards , Christmas family presents. I think my daughter is teaching her girls intolerance and not to forgive any mistakes. It would be nice to know what horrible sin I committed besides not wanting to go to her house one Christmas. But I hope she will call one day or email but I won't hold my breathe either.
> Wishing you all a great day and chat later.
> {{HUGS}}


One day, she'll realize how badly she's behaved and how much she and her children have missed by such behavior on her part. It's good that you are sharing your love with her regardless of her actions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


Too bad about the Jag. but think on the bright side, you can take another trip. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went on a double date with DD and her BF. We went to see the new Star Wars movie. The movie theater is one that also serves meals so had lunch and a movie. Food was yummy. Movie was good though I must admit I was so tired I kept falling asleep and missed about 1/3 of the movie....LOL. When we got home I lay down to take a nap and here it is 7 pm. Slept almost 3 hours!
> Going to go back and catch up now.


You certainly were tired, but a nice outing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes you have no idea how thrilled I was to find this. Have one other that I hope to find one day, it's a bedroom suite, so I shall keep looking, lol!
> 
> Hope you are feeling much better too!


Thanks, bit better today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm beginning to think we aren't going to have much of any winter temps this year. Tomorrow it is suppose to be 74!!! Hight today was upper 60s. Love these temps and just hope we continue yet on the flip side if we don't have a bit of freezing temps the insects will be horrible later.


Yes, we had that problem in Texas, just made the bugs bigger and more prolific.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


Oh it's beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


Good that you were able to get picked up and the car to the shop, hopefully it's an easy and not expensive fix. Hopefully it will all work out great for next weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz and Kaye, thank you so happy I felt well enough for such a special walk.
Gwen, got my needles started red wool socks. A tad fiddly first row or so but if you just keep on pretending you know what you are doing all works out. I like the feel of the needles. To put project away I stored cuff I knitted in plastic zip lock bag needles came, with yarn to ball hanging out. I will put yarn ball and knitting in a bag together as I'm planning on knitting at meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so pretty, I've grown them a few times


We plant them out front every year because they grow so well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You brought up something I was curious about. In a country where there is a national health program how does a visitor handle going to a doctor? I know when DD was in Spain we checked and we needed additional coverage for her while there.


Here people have to have travel insurance or pay & get reimbursed from their insurance. That being said, if they have to pay its much less than you get charged in the US- one of our relatives got charged $20000 for 3 days care after getting bit by a spider in Arizona, luckily she had insurance. Just to see a doctor it cost about $60 4 years ago when I quit working, I'm not use what other services cost but I think in the range of about $4-500/day if admitted


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more thing....saw this pattern and thought of Swedenme and Gagesmom immediately. Really cute and free!
> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1460.html


Cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


As they say, all is well, that ends well, Wouldn't mind a roast beef sandwich- was too hot and sticky to use the oven!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I did see your post and little did I know that I would be the next one to have a leak.... Anyway it isn't as bad as I thought, probably snow melting into the vent but it will be checked in the spring time as there was a tree there before and it's possible the roots have caused a crack or whatever. Will be checked by the board and maintenance after the ground has thawed.
> 
> Ha! Bet they will tease you for years regarding to have your underwear on, lol!!! Sorry couldn't resist as it made me laugh too..


That's why I posted about my foot in mouth moment????????I thought all of you would have a good laugh


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that you were able to get picked up and the car to the shop, hopefully it's an easy and not expensive fix. Hopefully it will all work out great for next weekend.


Yes it was lucky we were close to the farm house, and the folks were very kind while we waited for the pickups to arrive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's beautiful!


It is a lovely piece of furniture.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


Sounds like you had a great day. Obviously the weather is better than it's been recently
What an interesting looking table, is it the same one you sold now back to you or were several made?
I had to look up what bauernschinken was, never heard of that before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was lucky we were close to the farm house, and the folks were very kind while we waited for the pickups to arrive.


Too bad your trip was spoiled but good you could get help readily, hope it isn't too expensive to fix.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> evelyn - where in northern indiana are you going? --- sam


Sam, Chesterton is where my DD lives

Evelyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful coffee table.


kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you like the feel of the needles. Can you share what sock pattern you are doing and what size needles you got?



sassafras123 said:


> Liz and Kaye, thank you so happy I felt well enough for such a special walk.
> Gwen, got my needles started red wool socks. A tad fiddly first row or so but if you just keep on pretending you know what you are doing all works out. I like the feel of the needles. To put project away I stored cuff I knitted in plastic zip lock bag needles came, with yarn to ball hanging out. I will put yarn ball and knitting in a bag together as I'm planning on knitting at meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even with the napping in the theater and then long nap when I got home I'm very tired so I'm headed to bed. It is 10:45 pm. Will TTYL Hugs & prayers for everyone; special prayers for those ill or having difficulties. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is being kept in overnight and will be reassessed in the morning (UK time). Won't know anything till then- and if anything like here as tomorrow is Sunday it may well wait until the full team are on the Monday to decide what to do. Can't rush the health system- a statement not a complaint. I know it can't be rushed and why it often takes so long. But is hard waiting all the same.


Prayers for Maryanne and for you.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Compliments do feel good don't they? 
The little cardigan is beautiful!
I have to admit I had a bit of trouble envisioning it when you talked of using the second color. I am just going to blame that on fibro-brain---lol

Evelyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


Its looking really good Gwen. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Lovely compliment to get Sonja! And the cardigan is also very nice. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


LOL. Funny Bonnie. RE "going commando" :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even with the napping in the theater and then long nap when I got home I'm very tired so I'm headed to bed. It is 10:45 pm. Will TTYL Hugs & prayers for everyone; special prayers for those ill or having difficulties. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!

Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!
> 
> Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


I will join in on the group hug. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dagnabbit! I just posted on last week's by mistake. Let me see...

I successfully copied on the tablet! Go me. Lol 

Gorgeous table! I can see why you wanted to get it back!

Fan, glad you got safely back. Hope the car is an easy repair.

The shawl is done! Whew. I'll try to get it blocked tomorrow and then need to check the pattern for correct numbers. And I can cross off another yarn from my stash--I ended with about three yards left. This one is dark blue. I've no idea how long it's been in stash but I know I bought it before my fellow knitter/coworker passed away a little over six years ago...

We're also getting some rain! Yay!

Off to see which project is next. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even with the napping in the theater and then long nap when I got home I'm very tired so I'm headed to bed. It is 10:45 pm. Will TTYL Hugs & prayers for everyone; special prayers for those ill or having difficulties. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


Have you had your thyroid level checked recently. I am still tired as we try to get mine back into the normal range. I took it easy today. I did a load of laundry and caught up with the dirty dishes. I did some knitting and cooked lunch. Tonight I went to the store to get some laundry baskets.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have to admit, none of my daughters has inherited the ironing gene! In fact, one of the grandsons noticed my ironing board one day, and remarked, "My Daddy has one of those", because the only time he had seen anyone do any ironing, was when his dad ironed a smart shirt for work. Oddly enough, I don't actually mind ironing. Unlike most household tasks, it does at least feel possible to complete the job, whereas with most cleaning jobs, by the time you have finished, you need to begin all over again. It's just that there is always something even more interesting demanding my attention, so the ironing pile grows ever larger.


I fully agree! LOL Love the Daddy ironing board. Funny. I dont iron much at all, but dont mind doing it though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My guess that Maryanne would stay in till Monday at least was correct.
I've been very impressed with how well the director of the dig has kept me informed. She is doing through a Los Angeles university. She is covered by a very good insurance policy through the university (fortunately as her policy wouldn't have covered her!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen I tried 3 times to answer you. Stupid keyboard is split, half on left of page, half on right. Answer into ether on this iPad and on Kindle. Have size 1.5 needles. Will type plain vanilla pattern when I fix keyboard issue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for the recipes. Heidi's towels sound interesting and lovely she has orders.
> 
> Tami, so sorry to hear about your cousin having Crohns. It is an awful disease along with others like ulcerative colitis. Sure changes ones life. Hope she will heal and not have a lot of flare-ups.


Thank you. Last I saw she is still in the hospital, but I have not been on Facebook today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Am keeping Maryanne in my prayers. I hope it isn't anything serious and can be discharged soon. I can't imagine the anxiety of being hospitalised in a country other than where I'm used to; i.e. Ireland vs Australia.


Better than Romania which she managed a few years ago! At lest she is in an English speaking country and one she has been in before. And if she needs to stay in for long then the insurance policy will fly me over (well one of us so I assume me as David has work!). As I said I'm very impressed with the insurance. But we won't be keen on her going on another dig overseas after this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Lovely. I could see it fitting over a ruffled dress.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:55 pm and I am caught up and headed to bed. ???????????????? see you all tomorrow ☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles.  I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


I would think that patterns for magic loop or two circulars would work. Both have the stitches divided into 2- front/instep on one back/foot on the other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You brought up something I was curious about. In a country where there is a national health program how does a visitor handle going to a doctor? I know when DD was in Spain we checked and we needed additional coverage for her while there.


Well that is a very good question! And I had no clue at all. So Googled and came up with this..... it looks to me that if coming from the States you would need to have private travel health insurance..... I think. Here is a link but I would strongly suggest that it be checked and organisedhttps://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/health/servicesandsupport/overseas-visitors-and-healthcare
at the country of origin....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, Gwen, you're rolling right along!
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Maryanne.
> 
> ...


Leaving out brackets is rather a big boo-boo. No wonder you couldn't get it to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


The colours look good together (I wasn't sure when I just saw the yarn but figured that Sonya's colour always work well so I assume it will work and it does work well). The pattern is very nice as well and looks even better with the full length.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, the table is breathtakingly gorgeous I love the purity and simplicity. So happy you bought it and showed us pic.


Ditto...... :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I ve been doing all the ironing today too I did venture out just up the road a bit no rain here but definitley not thinking of Spring as this is the view today, although yes the days are getting a bit longer


Talking of ironing David somehow managed to get he ironing board not only higher than my belly button but his as well! He might be able to use it but as it is close to my bust level a little high to use! Left him feeling very down as not only did he get the ironing board far too high he got almost all the hanging spaces too low. So a lot of pulling apart needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great shot. Tomorrow I fly back into this. Must say, I adjusted to this hot weather quite easily.


Sounds like Sam needs to go down there for 3 months of the year.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Solved issue.
CO 60 sets, join.
K2p2 for 8"
Sl1, k1across 30 sets ( 1st row heel flap)
Divide last 30 sets between 2 needles.
Font to knit starting row 2 heel flap.
EYE OF PARTRIDGE HEEL FLAP
R1: Sl1, k1 across row (30 sts)
R2: Sl1, p across row 
R3: Sl2, *k1, sl1* repeat from * to last 2 sts, k2
R4: Sl1, p across row.
Do pattern for 24 rows total.
TURN HEEL
R1: k17 sts, si, k1, turn
R2: sl1, p5, p2 tog, p1, turn
R3: sl1, k to last st before gap, ask, k1, turn
R4: sl1, p to last st before gap, p 2 tog, p1, turn
REPEAT R 3 & R4 until 18 sts remain.
PICK UP STITCHES/join with 30 sts from other 2 needles:
Pick up 12 stitches between last row and first needle holding stitches from top of sock.
K15 sts from 1st held sts and 15 sts on 2 no held needle so you have 30 sts on one needle
Pick up 12 sts between top of foot sts and heel flap, k 9 sts from flap, you now have 21 sts on two needles and 30 sts on 1 needle.
DECREASE TO 60 sts:
R1, k to last 3 sts, k2 tog, k1, k across next 30 sts; k1, ssk, k across. ( dec 2 sts)
R2: k across all needles.
REPEAT TIL 60 sts remain.

KNIT TO START OF BIG TOE THEN START TOE DECREASE
R1: k to last 3,sts, k2 tog, k1 (needle 1)
K1, ssk, k to last 3 sts, k2 tog, k1 (needle 2)
K1, ssk, k to end of needle (needle 3)
R2: k across 

REPEAT R1and R2 until 12 sts remain. Kirchner these to bind off.

I don't know what I will do with heel with curved needles but will share when I get there!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!
> 
> Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


Count me in..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Better than Romania which she managed a few years ago! At lest she is in an English speaking country and one she has been in before. And if she needs to stay in for long then the insurance policy will fly me over (well one of us so I assume me as David has work!). As I said I'm very impressed with the insurance. But we won't be keen on her going on another dig overseas after this.


Wow, great that she has such good insurance. I hope she is better very soon. A big worry for you though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sure the compliment was well deserved, Sonja. I always find that I get compliments on things that depend for their effect on fancy yarns, but the ones that have required real effort and some skill, go unnoticed. I just lap up the undeserved praise and give myself a little compliment where I think it is truly due!


Very basic vanilla socks with self patterning yarn get lots of compliments, patterns that require a lot of time and effort little comment usually.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Talking of ironing David somehow managed to get he ironing board not only higher than my belly button but his as well! He might be able to use it but as it is close to my bust level a little high to use! Left him feeling very down as not only did he get the ironing board far too high he got almost all the hanging spaces too low. So a lot of pulling apart needed.


Oh dear. I have to say that even belly button height seems too high for me. When I set my ironing board up I use it at about the height at the very top of my leg.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am REALLY impressed by your getting to the bottom of that ironing pile! ⚠ conscientious housewives, look away now, you would be shocked at what follows! When Christmas approached, I realised that my best white tablecloth was still at the bottom of the ironing basket, and had been there since the previous year. So, of course, I set to and ironed it at once? Well, no, actually, what I really did was search through the linen drawer and find the next best cloth, which did just as well for Christmas dinner 2016! One day, I will get there. One day. :sm12: :sm12:


I am often at the bottom of my ironing pile- because very little goes into it. David asked me today if I knew which box the iron was in- no idea. And it's only 10 months since we moved (but it is also possible I packed it in December 2015). If I've managed this long without ironing wonder why I need to start again? And David's planned new job certainly won't need ironed shirts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You brought up something I was curious about. In a country where there is a national health program how does a visitor handle going to a doctor? I know when DD was in Spain we checked and we needed additional coverage for her while there.


If a country that we have reciprocal arrangements with then covered under that- if not one of these rely entirely on the travel insurance. See that Ireland is actually on the list so things wouldn't have been so bad. Essential and emergency treatments covered

The Australian Government has Reciprocal Health Care Agreements (RHCA) with:

Belgium
Finland
Italy
Malta
the Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
the Republic of Ireland
Slovenia
Sweden
the United Kingdom

Cathy I knew the term to look for to get this info as Vicky used it yesterday when we were talking about her big sister.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


You sound like you really enjoyed the day- and I can see why you wanted the coffee table. It is lovely and of course has the sentimental value as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Compliments do feel good don't they?
> The little cardigan is beautiful!
> I have to admit I had a bit of trouble envisioning it when you talked of using the second color. I am just going to blame that on fibro-brain---lol
> 
> Evelyn


Well I can't blame fibro brain on not seeing it working-but it did.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So we are learning more all the time. DH got to talk with a couple almost our age last night that have moved here and they love it. They said they feel very safe and the people are so warm and helpful. There are just a few areas that you don't go into but they feel as safe or safer than some of the big cities in the States. I'm just so happy that I came. I can't believe now that I really almost didn't come. Too funny, I came back at 11:00pm after a concert and went to sleep but I encouraged DH or go to what they call a jam session if he wanted. He met this couple there and got to hang with the American Ambassador a bit. Such a genuinely nice, friendly person. So I'm really learning so much. I don't have a college degree but life seems to be my education. Also, I learn so much on here.


Daralene, please don't put yourself down because you don't have a college degree. You are a wonderful, caring and very intelligent woman. And you are not the only one here at the tea table that does not have a college degree. I don't have one either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, for those of you interested in using the curved needles here's an update on using them. There are no patterns specific to them to follow. When you get to the point of doing the heel you don't need to shift around your stitches as long as you have the same number of sts on each of the two needles. I've had to visualise as if there were 4 needles but so far so good. Do have one boo-boo that I'm not going to frog to correct (going to say it is a design element...LOL) and it may be just the pattern I'm working from but I'm not thrilled with how the heel has positioned itself. (Already thinking about another pattern to use) Anyway, I'm working on foot now. Will post this progress....sorry if I'm posting too much on this but just want to let those that showed interest in these needles some of my observations as I delve into this new toy.


You are not posting too much on these. All useful information. Looks like you are doing great on the sock


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


Looks great! And you deserved the compliment on the scarf.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have a college degree either, but sure have learned plenty in the school of life, and never stop learning, on here and in daily occurrences.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been really tired recently. And been eating really badly. The days I felt least tired were my starving days. Finished most of the sweet stuff so determined that I would eat better. For the few days since I have not been as tired. So at this point it is looking like I have worked out the cause of my tiredness. Over dosing on sweets. 
At least with my starving days I've not put on weight. Didn't finish it yesterday- had had nothing much all day but then David suggested going home checking the wardrobe and having tea out. But I was pleased that after the change of plan I didn't eat anything until tea. Almost talked myself into eating but then talked myself back out of it.

Watching cricket again. Fairly even so far but a long way to go so see waht comes in the next couple of hours. And catching up on emails (and KTP first!).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 13. Do t think I will catch up tonight. Very tired. We went to Mexico today, as friend was getting a cap replaced on a tooth. Of course we shopped. DH bought me a very nice set of earrings and pendant plus another set of earrings. Also finally found earrings and pendant that he liked for DD and I found a set for DDIL. Also got 3# of fresh shrimp from the Sea of Cortez. You know what we had for dinner! Put 3 more packages of it in the freezer, all cleaned and ready to thaw and cook. 

As we are dry camping, and I decided to shower late, I am waiting for my hair to dry so I can go to bed. Too late to run the generator to use the hair dryer. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Prayers for all.

Forgot to say we actually have had a rain shower tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If a country that we have reciprocal arrangements with then covered under that- if not one of these rely entirely on the travel insurance. See that Ireland is actually on the list so things wouldn't have been so bad. Essential and emergency treatments covered
> 
> The Australian Government has Reciprocal Health Care Agreements (RHCA) with:
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


Beautiful table. Love the story to go with it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My guess that Maryanne would stay in till Monday at least was correct.
> I've been very impressed with how well the director of the dig has kept me informed. She is doing through a Los Angeles university. She is covered by a very good insurance policy through the university (fortunately as her policy wouldn't have covered her!).


It's good she is covered by insurance. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sounds like you are having fun. Dry camping can be a challenge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - and i love the colors - the second color goes really well with the original. such perfect knitting. i'm not surprised you got a compliment of your scarf since you had knit it - it just shows what good taste then had. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too too funny bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I also got to the middle of your post when I came to the new tea party? Some weird glitch? I got a Facebook friend request from Heidi, at first I wondered, who the heck that was but then it hit me????sometimes there are random requests so I don't approve them unless I know who it is.
> 
> Kate& Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How nice to get the compliment and I'm sure it was well deserved! You do knit beautifully as evidenced by the gorgeous new baby outfit. Love the color choices.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize you still had snow on the ground. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you I ve been doing all the ironing today too I did venture out just up the road a bit no rain here but definitley not thinking of Spring as this is the view today, although yes the days are getting a bit longer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more thing....saw this pattern and thought of Swedenme and Gagesmom immediately. Really cute and free!
> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1460.html


Thank you Gwen I've added it to my to do list


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


Gorgeous coffee table , lucky you to be able to find it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think plenty of prayers have gone upward in the hopes that your daughter will see the error of her ways and hopefully the quilt will help pave the way. some people really know how to hold on to grudge. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday my dear friends. It's another cloudy day, Yesterday it was raining in the a.m. I do miss the Sun.
> I'm still hand stitching on the quilt for my daughter, It sure would be easier and faster if I could use the sewing machine. I do hope she at least appreciates it but I've prepared myself for her not to since my DH and sister keep saying she won't. I keep sending Birthday cards , Christmas family presents. I think my daughter is teaching her girls intolerance and not to forgive any mistakes. It would be nice to know what horrible sin I committed besides not wanting to go to her house one Christmas. But I hope she will call one day or email but I won't hold my breathe either.
> Wishing you all a great day and chat later.
> {{HUGS}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you Liz


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the best way ever to watch a movie - there used to be one in indianapolis that heather and daniel took me to once. great fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went on a double date with DD and her BF. We went to see the new Star Wars movie. The movie theater is one that also serves meals so had lunch and a movie. Food was yummy. Movie was good though I must admit I was so tired I kept falling asleep and missed about 1/3 of the movie....LOL. When we got home I lay down to take a nap and here it is 7 pm. Slept almost 3 hours!
> Going to go back and catch up now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Compliments do feel good don't they?
> The little cardigan is beautiful!
> I have to admit I had a bit of trouble envisioning it when you talked of using the second color. I am just going to blame that on fibro-brain---lol
> 
> Evelyn


Thank you Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks job. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Lancaster is about 30 miles south of Columbus, Sam. I looked it up.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely coffee table kiwifrau - no wonder you made a beeline for it when you noticed it was for sale. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unexpected adventures are always fun - very glad all turned out well. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my five day stay in seattle was a little over $35,000. there was insurance with my plane ticket so i sent them what was left for me to pay - haven't heard from anyone but i am sure the hospital would have been on the horn if it had not been paid. it was aruond $1700 My three day stay in december was almost $the exact price we paid for our house $19,500. it is not a cheap vacation. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have to have travel insurance or pay & get reimbursed from their insurance. That being said, if they have to pay its much less than you get charged in the US- one of our relatives got charged $20000 for 3 days care after getting bit by a spider in Arizona, luckily she had insurance. Just to see a doctor it cost about $60 4 years ago when I quit working, I'm not use what other services cost but I think in the range of about $4-500/day if admitted


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is close to gary, indiana. i thought if it was close enough i might drive over to meet you. but that is a little far. it's been a long time since i've been in that neck of the woods. --- sam



EJS said:


> Sam, Chesterton is where my DD lives
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!
> 
> Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


I am in on those hugs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have they figured out what was wrong with maryanne? sending tons of healing energy her to get her back in the pink and down into the dig again. --- sam



darowil said:


> My guess that Maryanne would stay in till Monday at least was correct.
> I've been very impressed with how well the director of the dig has kept me informed. She is doing through a Los Angeles university. She is covered by a very good insurance policy through the university (fortunately as her policy wouldn't have covered her!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My guess that Maryanne would stay in till Monday at least was correct.
> I've been very impressed with how well the director of the dig has kept me informed. She is doing through a Los Angeles university. She is covered by a very good insurance policy through the university (fortunately as her policy wouldn't have covered her!).


Good to know they are making sure you are in the loop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have they figured out what was wrong with maryanne? sending tons of healing energy her to get her back in the pink and down into the dig again. --- sam


Just her ongoing issues. Needs a kick in the pants I think- but Mums and Dads don't work. Well she does have problems but she makes them worse by not doing anything to help herself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely compliment to get Sonja! And the cardigan is also very nice. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Better than Romania which she managed a few years ago! At lest she is in an English speaking country and one she has been in before. And if she needs to stay in for long then the insurance policy will fly me over (well one of us so I assume me as David has work!). As I said I'm very impressed with the insurance. But we won't be keen on her going on another dig overseas after this.


That is very understandable!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Better than Romania which she managed a few years ago! At lest she is in an English speaking country and one she has been in before. And if she needs to stay in for long then the insurance policy will fly me over (well one of us so I assume me as David has work!). As I said I'm very impressed with the insurance. But we won't be keen on her going on another dig overseas after this.


Wondering if it's the cold that's making her asthma play up cause if I remember right didn't she have problems last year with getting home
Do hope she is feeling better soon and able to enjoy what's left of her time in Ireland


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Lovely. I could see it fitting over a ruffled dress.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The colours look good together (I wasn't sure when I just saw the yarn but figured that Sonya's colour always work well so I assume it will work and it does work well). The pattern is very nice as well and looks even better with the full length.


Thank you Margaret l did want it to be all lilac but I'm happy with how it turned out

Sorry to here about the ironing board and cupboards no wonder David is feeling down , all that hard work and now it has to be redone 
Hopefully when everything is all done and finished you can both relax and enjoy your beautiful new home . I hate the thought of decorating a room don't know what I would do if I had to have all the upheaval you are both having


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


That is a very beautiful table and you would never guess it is over 40 years old, it looks so modern!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Are they the kind that close up when the sun goes away? I think we had some of them in the garden a few years ago and my friend (who's a biologist) told us that that's called an anastic reaction and DH has referred to it as "a nasty reaction" ever since!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


What a shame your trip was spoiled, but at least it happened near home and not when you were away travelling after Christmas.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, bit better today.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!
> 
> Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


I'm in on the {{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}}}} too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


Beautiful coffee table. Well worth the drive.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> I had quite an adventure last Friday, I drove down to Hamilton which is about a 1 1/2 hour trip from my home. Reason....I'd seen a coffee table for sale on "Kijiji" it was one that my late husbands factory had made back in the 1970's.
> I actually had one (or I should say we had one), when my late husband sold his business in the mid 70's we went to New Zealand. We took a 40ft container with a brand new Cadillac and all our furniture from our home here. I've mentioned this before so won't repeat myself.
> I wasn't happy so we sold everything and went to Germany to live.
> My eldest brother bought the coffee table as they liked it. It was one thing my husband never remade when we returned to Canada. So when I saw this table I contacted the woman, we agreed on a price and I drove down there and have bought it home to my place.
> ...


That is a wonderful story and a wonderful table :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


You did have an adventure. Glad you were all in one piece.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wondering if it's the cold that's making her asthma play up cause if I remember right didn't she have problems last year with getting home
> Do hope she is feeling better soon and able to enjoy what's left of her time in Ireland


Becuase she was OK last year I wasn't really too bothered by her going again. Last year I was worried the whole time.
Not the asthma that is the problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are they the kind that close up when the sun goes away? I think we had some of them in the garden a few years ago and my friend (who's a biologist) told us that that's called an anastic reaction and DH has referred to it as "those flowers are having a nasty reaction again" ever since!


Like his response :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> I'm in on the {{{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}}}} too!


and me, too????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my tiredness is because I've been staying up to ridiculous o'clock in the wee morning hours the past few days. It hasn't been too long ago since having thyroid checked and they did increase my dosage. Thanks for thinking of that though Mary. I love the way the KTP folks all look out for each other.



pacer said:


> Have you had your thyroid level checked recently. I am still tired as we try to get mine back into the normal range. I took it easy today. I did a load of laundry and caught up with the dirty dishes. I did some knitting and cooked lunch. Tonight I went to the store to get some laundry baskets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the 1.5 needles and the 2.5 arriving this next week (supposedly the 18th) and am anxious to give the smaller a try too. Looking forward to seeing your pattern. EDIT: saw you had posted it; thank you!



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen I tried 3 times to answer you. Stupid keyboard is split, half on left of page, half on right. Answer into ether on this iPad and on Kindle. Have size 1.5 needles. Will type plain vanilla pattern when I fix keyboard issue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy....I've copied, pasted and saved this.



sassafras123 said:


> Solved issue.
> CO 60 sets, join.
> K2p2 for 8"
> Sl1, k1across 30 sets ( 1st row heel flap)
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We lost the cricket tonight. First time since 1985 that Pakistan have beaten Australia in Melbourne (I assume in a One Day game).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's beautiful!


I love it! Would any of his designs be here in yhe USA. What name do I use to search for them? Timeless!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here people have to have travel insurance or pay & get reimbursed from their insurance. That being said, if they have to pay its much less than you get charged in the US- one of our relatives got charged $20000 for 3 days care after getting bit by a spider in Arizona, luckily she had insurance. Just to see a doctor it cost about $60 4 years ago when I quit working, I'm not use what other services cost but I think in the range of about $4-500/day if admitted


Yes, healthcare is very expensive here. Insurances negotiate up to 60% discounts so the mark up is horrible. If not covered under insurance negotiated rate, you'd pay the "going rate - customary rate"!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL



tami_ohio said:


> Daralene, please don't put yourself down because you don't have a college degree. You are a wonderful, caring and very intelligent woman. And you are not the only one here at the tea table that does not have a college degree. I don't have one either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> My guess that Maryanne would stay in till Monday at least was correct.
> I've been very impressed with how well the director of the dig has kept me informed. She is doing through a Los Angeles university. She is covered by a very good insurance policy through the university (fortunately as her policy wouldn't have covered her!).


She's probably covered under CALPERS - very good indeed. CA is known for their very good healthcare and insurance.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami, I've never heard the term "dry camping"; what is it? The shrimp sounds delicious; love fresh shrimp.



tami_ohio said:


> Page 13. Do t think I will catch up tonight. Very tired. We went to Mexico today, as friend was getting a cap replaced on a tooth. Of course we shopped. DH bought me a very nice set of earrings and pendant plus another set of earrings. Also finally found earrings and pendant that he liked for DD and I found a set for DDIL. Also got 3# of fresh shrimp from the Sea of Cortez. You know what we had for dinner! Put 3 more packages of it in the freezer, all cleaned and ready to thaw and cook.
> 
> As we are dry camping, and I decided to shower late, I am waiting for my hair to dry so I can go to bed. Too late to run the generator to use the hair dryer. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Prayers for all.
> 
> Forgot to say we actually have had a rain shower tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Last I saw she is still in the hospital, but I have not been on Facebook today.


That's been DD#2's diagnosis. After 2 med changes and several blood and iron transfusions, she's on a somewhat even-keel, but needs constant vigilance if what she eats. Hope your cousin finds the solutions quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Daralene, please don't put yourself down because you don't have a college degree. You are a wonderful, caring and very intelligent woman. And you are not the only one here at the tea table that does not have a college degree. I don't have one either.


And I do have a couple, but they sure don't make me smarter or keep me from doing some really dumb things. Just gave me better "content" knowledge like accounting rules etc. for work-related stuff. Believe me, I've met some "clueless" degreed people! I think the people at our Tea Party are genuine and sincere and those are much better accomplishments than degrees. I think Bill & your son would agree!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 13. Do t think I will catch up tonight. Very tired. We went to Mexico today, as friend was getting a cap replaced on a tooth. Of course we shopped. DH bought me a very nice set of earrings and pendant plus another set of earrings. Also finally found earrings and pendant that he liked for DD and I found a set for DDIL. Also got 3# of fresh shrimp from the Sea of Cortez. You know what we had for dinner! Put 3 more packages of it in the freezer, all cleaned and ready to thaw and cook.
> 
> As we are dry camping, and I decided to shower late, I am waiting for my hair to dry so I can go to bed. Too late to run the generator to use the hair dryer. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Prayers for all.
> 
> Forgot to say we actually have had a rain shower tonight.


Sounds like a wonderful day. I found some beautifyul sterling silver in Mexico..do you have photos? We had a bunch of shrimp from Galveston and were told to leave them as is only to rinse them several times and then freeze in bag with fresh water. Each new bag was as fresh as the first. Love shrimp...for camping a recipe for "low country boil". is great. Just dump it out on newspaper on picnic table! http://allrecipes.com/recipe/44033/daves-low-country-boil/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


Amen, Sister. You said it much more effectively than my attempt. DH doesn't have a degree - but I and our three degreed children seek his counsel and help on so many things we know nothing about (cars for instance) and general life stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Should be going to bed but haven't made it. TV still on after the cricket and the opening ride of the Tour Downunder is on. Not part of the actual races. But as they said for our American watchers it is 31 miles I realized some of you might be watching it. Well this course is very close to here. Walked past a part of it today.
The Tour Downunder proper starts Tuesday (with a forecast of around 38-100). But it is all around the city and country surrounding it. But they are saying that all days nice temperature so Tuesday is probably a country area. Some of the areas are significantly cooler.
When I was walking this afternoon they had a family ride. And they had really young ones in seats etc. Some young ones who looked like pre-schoolers riding. And kids of all ages with their parents.

It's actually interesting- they are showing parts of Adelaide and telling a bit about it. I do think that this is a delayed replay for us. It is 1145 pm here and looks like it is still light for the bike riders.
But if tonights is any guide you will be able to see something of the area surrounding Adelaide including the suburbs at times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's probably covered under CALPERS - very good indeed. CA is known for their very good healthcare and insurance.


HTH?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's been DD#2's diagnosis. After 2 med changes and several blood and iron transfusions, she's on a somewhat even-keel, but needs constant vigilance if what she eats. Hope your cousin finds the solutions quickly.


And unfortunately what works for one person doesn't work for another. So there is a lot of trial and error in both diet and medications.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pretty sure my tiredness is because I've been staying up to ridiculous o'clock in the wee morning hours the past few days. It hasn't been too long ago since having thyroid checked and they did increase my dosage. Thanks for thinking of that though Mary. I love the way the KTP folks all look out for each other.


If they increased the dose recently then they should check your new numbers soon as well. I have to get a recheck 2 months after starting the new dose and that has been the routine for each of my increases since 2007 when I had a portion of my thyroid removed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> HTH?


Yes, know of it. One of our Son's HS friends works for them in Spain; it does deal mostly with students studying abroad, but also with CA students & teachers.

https://www.calpers.ca.gov. is at the boader level.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


I so agree with you. Sometimes degrees are simply alphabets added to the end of a person's name, and have little relevance to ability or even being a nice person. I have degrees, but still make dumb mistakes. This does not make me smarter or wiser than someone with experience and no degrees. You said it succinctly. Thanks for doing so.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


Absolutely, Gwen. Many years ago, I took a job for a while outside my main area of work, and at some point, I forget why, all staff were required to fill in new forms listing their qualifications and examination records. My boss looked at mine, and declared, "Aren't you clever?". My response was, "If it took this bit of paper to tell you that, well, no, I am not!". I have always said that the most life-enhancing qualification I ever achieved was my driving licence. Nothing else opened quite so many doors of opportunity.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

I usually don't get the new Tea Party until Saturday's Knitting Paradise, and this week I didn't get KP so had to use Friday's and go to search. Anyway I am here and caught up on reading.
My iron and board are usually used for sewing and quilting, use the steamer for items that need wrinkles removed.
Loved your commando story Bonnie.
Margaret, sorry your daughter is having problems while away, but good health coverage is a help. Hopefully her asthma will settle.
It was a nice story about the table and I am glad you were able to bring it home, Kiwifrau.
Gwen, dry camping is when there are no water and electrical services available so you have the water in your holding tank and get power from the generator.
I am still cleaning out my stash and came across a box I had completely forgot about. The lys near my MIL's cottage was going out of business about 2 years ago. My DH told me to get what I wanted for my birthday present (not until March). I have yarn for 2 shawls, a mohair for a sweater and a few other odds and ends - Bonus.
TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

w


Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit! I just posted on last week's by mistake. Let me see...
> 
> I successfully copied on the tablet! Go me. Lol
> 
> ...


Great that you got the shawl done and the patter pretty well fixed, hopefully all your numbers are where you want them to be. 
Great too on getting down one more yarn out of your stash. :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got home after a messed up day out. We arranged to go out to a small mining village about 1-1/2 hours drive south of here, with our adopted sister Faye. Her grandparents lived there 50 years ago and she wanted to see it again. So she came to us, and we set off in the Jaguar car. Got down a. Ountry road and suddenly steam started coming out of the radiator. We stopped by a farmhouse and Stu went in and asked for some water and a cloth to take the cap off once it cooled down. It leaked so looks like a water pump needs replacing. He called towing company on his cellphone, she called her SIL to come and pick us up. It all ended well except we need the car fixed, it's back in our garage at work now. Mike brought us home and I made coffee and leftover roast beef sandwiches for a late lunch. We had planned on going to a country restaurant, and buying some pork and bacon sausages they sell there. So looks like we will have to try again next weekend hopefully. At least we are home safely after the messed up plans.


Oh how disappointing, darn cars, lol! Hopefully you will make the same trip soon with your adopted sister. Nice to take trips down memory lane.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking of ironing David somehow managed to get he ironing board not only higher than my belly button but his as well! He might be able to use it but as it is close to my bust level a little high to use! Left him feeling very down as not only did he get the ironing board far too high he got almost all the hanging spaces too low. So a lot of pulling apart needed.


Well, you didn't want to iron anyway, now you have an even better excuse, you don't really want to have to stand on a chair to reach the ironing board. lol
Poor David, he's trying so hard to get things finish, I'm sure that was a rather deflating blow to find that things were either too high or too low.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I am often at the bottom of my ironing pile- because very little goes into it. David asked me today if I knew which box the iron was in- no idea. And it's only 10 months since we moved (but it is also possible I packed it in December 2015). If I've managed this long without ironing wonder why I need to start again? And David's planned new job certainly won't need ironed shirts.


LOL! You do have a valid point.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's why I posted about my foot in mouth moment????????I thought all of you would have a good laugh


And that we. Did, lol!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Had a great day yesterday. Got up early (well, 8:00, wish is early for me, as a second shifter), stopped for donuts and juice for breakfast. Got to the bookstore about 15 minutes before they opened, and people were already lined up at the door. By the time we got in, all the shopping carts were gone, and we got one of the last hand baskets. Still, made out with quite the haul. Got about 13 knitting books, plus for the complete set of Left Behind books, and hubby got all five seasons of the TV show "24". 

Afterwards, we picked up my daughter Morgan, who works at the same company my husband works, went to the mall, for her eyes examined, as both of them had to take their prescriptions to the eyeglass place to get new safety glasses made. We had lunch, and did some browsing.

After we stopped her off, we headed home and spent the evening watching "24", eating pizza, and I worked on my knitting. 

Now, up and getting ready for church, trying to catch up on here also! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Had a great day yesterday. Got up early (well, 8:00, wish is early for me, as a second shifter), stopped for donuts and juice for breakfast. Got to the bookstore about 15 minutes before they opened, and people were already lined up at the door. By the time we got in, all the shopping carts were gone, and we got one of the last hand baskets. Still, made out with quite the haul. Got about 13 knitting books, plus for the complete set of Left Behind books, and hubby got all five seasons of the TV show "24". 

Afterwards, we picked up my daughter Morgan, who works at the same company my husband works, went to the mall, for her eyes examined, as both of them had to take their prescriptions to the eyeglass place to get new safety glasses made. We had lunch, and did some browsing.

After we stopped her off, we headed home and spent the evening watching "24", eating pizza, and I worked on my knitting. 

Now, up and getting ready for church, trying to catch up on here also! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I usually don't get the new Tea Party until Saturday's Knitting Paradise, and this week I didn't get KP so had to use Friday's and go to search. Anyway I am here and caught up on reading.
> My iron and board are usually used for sewing and quilting, use the steamer for items that need wrinkles removed.
> Loved your commando story Bonnie.
> Margaret, sorry your daughter is having problems while away, but good health coverage is a help. Hopefully her asthma will settle.
> ...


What a great find!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a great day. Obviously the weather is better than it's been recently
> What an interesting looking table, is it the same one you sold now back to you or were several made?
> I had to look up what bauernschinken was, never heard of that before.


No this is a different one, the one we had is in Auckland NZ.

My husband made about 20 over the years 1967 to 1979. He made Teak and Rosewood furniture for the furniture stores in Toronto and surrounding suburbs, also stores in Ottawa, Calgary and Vancouver BC. 
For some of his designs customers had to wait 3-6 months for delivery as he had very unique designs and always needed the best cabinetmakers to assemble his furniture. 
Always only the best was expected from his employees. He treated them all the same, didn't matter if one was a labourer or the foreman and they all loved him too. He had many a time where one would leave then return to ask if they could come back, lol! Yes, he always wanted to write a book, lol!

Should also mention his furniture was taken to all parts of the World, Australia, UK, Germany and one customer was an ambassador that took a bedroom suite to I think it was New Guinea I think it was there if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful coffee table.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!
> 
> Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> No this is a different one, the one we had is in Auckland NZ.
> 
> My husband made about 20 over the years 1967 to 1979. He made Teak and Rosewood furniture for the furniture stores in Toronto and surrounding suburbs, also stores in Ottawa, Calgary and Vancouver BC.
> For some of his designs customers had to wait 3-6 months for delivery as he had very unique designs and always needed the best cabinetmakers to assemble his furniture.
> Always only the best was expected from his employees. He treated them all the same, didn't matter if one was a labourer or the foreman and they all loved him too. He had many a time where one would leave then return to ask if they could come back, lol! Yes, he always wanted to write a book, lol!


Our kitchen cabinets were made by good friends of my In-laws. He built them and she stained/finished them nearly 30 years ago. I can't bear to part with them or paint them, but they do need to be refinished with some sanding, etc. Since I'm helping DD redo kitchen and baths, I'm realizing how much updating is needed in my own house. DH is not good at that kind if stuff so I'll be the one doing it--maybe 2 springs from now. Next spring has to be new trees.
I'd love to see some of his other designs.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree! LOL Love the Daddy ironing board. Funny. I dont iron much at all, but dont mind doing it though.


Agree too! Not much for me to iron anymore but I have times when I decide to iron nearly everything, lol! Guess I must be bored when I have those moments.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


Very well put Gwen. 
I've also know people who are "book smart but walking stupid" . I know lots of people who are very happy & successful without university. In recent years it has become so expensive to go to university & they seem to be making the courses longer & longer- physiotherapy used to be 4 years & now it's 7????- the students come out with a debt load that's crazy & don't make wages large enough to pay for it. I think many are better off going into trades, it just depends where their interest lies.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

My haul from yesterday...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> You sound like you really enjoyed the day- and I can see why you wanted the coffee table. It is lovely and of course has the sentimental value as well.


Yes I truly enjoyed my days outing and I'm so happy and enjoying the table, sure brings back wonderful memories.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful table. Love the story to go with it!


Thanks I'm a happy woman again, lol! ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 13. Do t think I will catch up tonight. Very tired. We went to Mexico today, as friend was getting a cap replaced on a tooth. Of course we shopped. DH bought me a very nice set of earrings and pendant plus another set of earrings. Also finally found earrings and pendant that he liked for DD and I found a set for DDIL. Also got 3# of fresh shrimp from the Sea of Cortez. You know what we had for dinner! Put 3 more packages of it in the freezer, all cleaned and ready to thaw and cook.
> 
> As we are dry camping, and I decided to shower late, I am waiting for my hair to dry so I can go to bed. Too late to run the generator to use the hair dryer. Hope to catch up tomorrow. Prayers for all.
> 
> Forgot to say we actually have had a rain shower tonight.


The trip into Mexico sounds like it was fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are they the kind that close up when the sun goes away? I think we had some of them in the garden a few years ago and my friend (who's a biologist) told us that that's called an anastic reaction and DH has referred to it as "those flowers are having a nasty reaction again" ever since!


LOL!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Gorgeous coffee table , lucky you to be able to find it


Yes I was. Probably a chance in a Billion, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


That's quite a haul, should keep you busy for a while.

Glad you had a nice day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> what a lovely coffee table kiwifrau - no wonder you made a beeline for it when you noticed it was for sale. --- sam


Yes I'm amazed at finding it and quite honestly amazed that I didn't drive like the "Road Runner" to get it. ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> my five day stay in seattle was a little over $35,000. there was insurance with my plane ticket so i sent them what was left for me to pay - haven't heard from anyone but i am sure the hospital would have been on the horn if it had not been paid. it was aruond $1700 My three day stay in december was almost $the exact price we paid for our house $19,500. it is not a cheap vacation. --- sam


WOW! Amazing without travel health insurance how disastrous it could be. I remember when we were younger and traveling the World we never thought to take insurance. Boy were we lucky! Now I never travel without it, I'd be bankrupt with some of those costs, lol!

Often reminiscing on what our houses cost us years ago, now they are in the millions. I can't afford them anymore today and so many of the young ones can't today either. All greed with foreign investors I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Beautiful coffee table. Well worth the drive.


Yes it was and a fun drive also. Of course I was happy to visit my favourite Deli too, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> That is a wonderful story and a wonderful table :sm24:


Thank you, I am happy to've found one again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


Great haul!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


Oh I agree 100% with you Gwen. 
There are so many rewarding jobs out there and many make as much or even more than someone with a degree. What's wrong with being a mechanic or electrician or a hairdresser or or or as long as you are happy in what you do that's the success in life. Besides they make lots of $$$$$$$$'s as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our kitchen cabinets were made by good friends of my In-laws. He built them and she stained/finished them nearly 30 years ago. I can't bear to part with them or paint them, but they do need to be refinished with some sanding, etc. Since I'm helping DD redo kitchen and baths, I'm realizing how much updating is needed in my own house. DH is not good at that kind if stuff so I'll be the one doing it--maybe 2 springs from now. Next spring has to be new trees.
> I'd love to see some of his other designs.


It's hard to make changes especially with memories associated to them.

I love redecorating and remodelling, I should have been an interior designer or an architect instead of an accountant, lol!
Good Luck with your remodelling, just take your time that's the secret.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


WOW! Lucky you! 
Now honestly how many will you have time to knit or are you like me have 100's of patterns, take hours and hours to look through them and never decide which comes 1st. LOL!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you aren't coming down with anything, but definitely listen to your body, if it wants sleep, give it sleep. Sweet dreams and hugs!!
> 
> Group hug isn't a bad thing either, {{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}


Definitely time for one of those. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Progress on the drawing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew's cats are wonderful. He is a great animal artist as well as a great potter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


What a great haul. You've got enough inspiration there to keep you knitting for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can feel, not only the softness of the cats fur, but also the softness of the blanket they are on, with the subtle bumps and such that he caught so well. I'm so glad that Matthew shares his art with us, it's so beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Mathew these are beautifully drawn, how I envy your talents.
Do you realize how happy you make so many of us on KTP when we see your drawings. Thank your Wonderful Mother for sharing with us and you tooof course.????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


That looks great! Wish I lived a bit closer! I'd be able to have a look!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You can feel, not only the softness of the cats fur, but also the softness of the blanket they are on, with the subtle bumps and such that he caught so well. I'm so glad that Matthew shares his art with us, it's so beautiful.


I agree.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very well put Gwen.
> I've also know people who are "book smart but walking stupid" . I know lots of people who are very happy & successful without university. In recent years it has become so expensive to go to university & they seem to be making the courses longer & longer- physiotherapy used to be 4 years & now it's 7????- the students come out with a debt load that's crazy & don't make wages large enough to pay for it. I think many are better off going into trades, it just depends where their interest lies.


My grandmother called people like that "brilliant Jugheads." And what going to college taught me was how much I *didn't* know. I found it very humbling, in fact, and yes, the cost is high and in some cases, not worth it. I've often said college isn't for everyone and understand that very well having taught a varied population, some who were well suited and some not. I think society has created an impression that college is some kind of "magic bullet," which we with life experience know is not the case. In fact, it took me until I was 32 to figure out what I would study, and even now I think about other fields I might have worked in. I think many people also have such varied interests that we can actually limit ourselves by focusing on just one. And there is so much that simply living to a certain age teaches us! I still ask my parents for advice (neither of whom went to college but have been what I would certainly consider successful). Knowledge is such a complex idea...well, I've gotten philosophical here and didn't really mean to! My "nutshell" here is that we each have to define success for ourselves and hold to the paths that are best for us. I love the different experiences and perspectives we share here. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


The tabby looks like my old fellow! Matthew, this is another wonderful work. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Wonderful, Matthew. Your drawings just get better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


You got some great books!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Matthew's cats are wonderful. He is a great animal artist as well as a great potter.


Wow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll give the doctor a all this next week; thanks Mary


pacer said:


> If they increased the dose recently then they should check your new numbers soon as well. I have to get a recheck 2 months after starting the new dose and that has been the routine for each of my increases since 2007 when I had a portion of my thyroid removed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely, Gwen. Many years ago, I took a job for a while outside my main area of work, and at some point, I forget why, all staff were required to fill in new forms listing their qualifications and examination records. My boss looked at mine, and declared, "Aren't you clever?". My response was, "If it took this bit of paper to tell you that, well, no, I am not!". I have always said that the most life-enhancing qualification I ever achieved was my driving licence. Nothing else opened quite so many doors of opportunity.


When my youngest started applying for part time work while he studied twice he was told that he was over qualified for the jobs he applied for , he couldn't understand how someone could be over qualified if they had no work experience


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Wow! Great progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie. Love the term "book smat but walking stupid". Will remember (I hope!) that.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Very well put Gwen.
> I've also know people who are "book smart but walking stupid" . I know lots of people who are very happy & successful without university. In recent years it has become so expensive to go to university & they seem to be making the courses longer & longer- physiotherapy used to be 4 years & now it's 7????- the students come out with a debt load that's crazy & don't make wages large enough to pay for it. I think many are better off going into trades, it just depends where their interest lies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nikki that is quite a nice haul of books. I just ordered Top Dog Knits from Amazon (used for .01 pus $3.96 shipping)and new it was $12 +.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome. Love the positioning of the two cats.


pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


You got a great haul there , they will keep you busy , I've been lucky to find a couple of books in the charity shops not that I see many but I do keep looking also noticed that my library has started keeping more knitting books now well if about 6 books count as more books :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Well done Matthew. Your drawings get better with each one I see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Your cats look lovely Mathew. Thank you for sharing your drawings and your artwork Mathew


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest started applying for part time work while he studied twice he was told that he was over qualified for the jobs he applied for , he couldn't understand how someone could be over qualified if they had no work experience


Ridiculous, isn't it? I think, very often, it means that the person interviewing feels threatened by the possibility that the applicant might know more than they do! :sm25:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got that from my MIL not my mother, and the MIL most of the time was 12,000 miles away. My second MIL was just such a honey- very good memories of her.


I got that from my MIL too. Some of my favorite quotes are that Marilyn is not a good housekeeper but she does spend a lot of time with her kids. Another is that I breast fed my babies and she asked why I couldn't bottle feed them like a normal (her word) mother.
I did love her but at times it was difficult to be with her. Fortunately we never lived close.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja your cardigan colours are fantastic, another work of art from your busy hands.
Matthew the cats look so real, you are one very talented artist and potter.
Thank you re our misadventure yesterday, we were very fortunate the car didn't breakdown on our holiday trip over Christmas. We all had a good laugh about it when we got home again. I offered Mike some cash for the petrol used to pick us up, but he refused so will make him some tomato relish when our vines ripen, he likes it and as his wife doesn't make anything like that, he will enjoy it. 
Stu has gone up to the garage and will take the Jaguar up to be fixed which is nearby our workshop, so not far to drive it this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, you didn't want to iron anyway, now you have an even better excuse, you don't really want to have to stand on a chair to reach the ironing board. lol
> Poor David, he's trying so hard to get things finish, I'm sure that was a rather deflating blow to find that things were either too high or too low.


He sounded happier at the end of the day- had just about got things fixed.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I got that from my MIL too. Some of my favorite quotes are that Marilyn is not a good housekeeper but she does spend a lot of time with her kids. Another is that I breast fed my babies and she asked why I couldn't bottle feed them like a normal (her word) mother.
> I did love her but at times it was difficult to be with her. Fortunately we never lived close.


I suppose I was pretty lucky that my mother-in-law did not set high domestic standards. By comparison, I came out as quite the fussy housewife. The only downside to this is that I have never been able to convince Bill of the necessity of performing even the most basic domestic tasks. When we were first married, he would see me doing something ordinary - cleaning the toilet comes to mind - and ask, "Whatever are you doing?", as if I had gone quite mad. And it was my own mum, not my mother-in-law, who found my choice to breastfeed my children difficult to accept. My relationship with my MIL was not always perfect, but she did have her good points!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had a great day yesterday. Got up early (well, 8:00, wish is early for me, as a second shifter), stopped for donuts and juice for breakfast. Got to the bookstore about 15 minutes before they opened, and people were already lined up at the door. By the time we got in, all the shopping carts were gone, and we got one of the last hand baskets. Still, made out with quite the haul. Got about 13 knitting books, plus for the complete set of Left Behind books, and hubby got all five seasons of the TV show "24".
> 
> Afterwards, we picked up my daughter Morgan, who works at the same company my husband works, went to the mall, for her eyes examined, as both of them had to take their prescriptions to the eyeglass place to get new safety glasses made. We had lunch, and did some browsing.
> 
> ...


13 knitting books sounds good. What types did you get?
I now know the answer to my question. Some good looking ones in there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My grandmother called people like that "brilliant Jugheads." And what going to college taught me was how much I *didn't* know. I found it very humbling, in fact, and yes, the cost is high and in some cases, not worth it. I've often said college isn't for everyone and understand that very well having taught a varied population, some who were well suited and some not. I think society has created an impression that college is some kind of "magic bullet," which we with life experience know is not the case. In fact, it took me until I was 32 to figure out what I would study, and even now I think about other fields I might have worked in. I think many people also have such varied interests that we can actually limit ourselves by focusing on just one. And there is so much that simply living to a certain age teaches us! I still ask my parents for advice (neither of whom went to college but have been what I would certainly consider successful). Knowledge is such a complex idea...well, I've gotten philosophical here and didn't really mean to! My "nutshell" here is that we each have to define success for ourselves and hold to the paths that are best for us. I love the different experiences and perspectives we share here. :sm02:


We have the same thing- pushing kids into University just becuase it has been decided that is what they need to do. Why? 
Push them into uni straight from school when research shows that the large majority of those leaving school will not finish in the career they started in- so they often get a second set of debts to cover their new career. And a huge emphasis is placed on them getting good scores at Year 12 level so they can get into uni becuase their whole life depends on it. Not nearly the same pressure on us when I went through- and yet when we left school whatever we started was likely to be what we kept doing. And our year 12 results counted even years later to get us in. These days if you decide to take a few years of you need to use some other method anyway. And so many different ways to get into uni now.
They spend 10 years at school telling children how well they are doing (even if they aren't because after all the poor things can't be told they are not up to scratch) until they get to the last couple of years at school and suddenly they are competing against each other and must succeed.

Last year we were told almost all the year 12s (final year of school) passed- and how good this was. My response was how far have lowered the bar to achieve this? These results are meant to enable you to get into uni so the level shouldn't be so low that almost everyone passes. But then again a degree is not worth much these days. A Masters used to be a advanced level but now most students go onto to do one.

Think I'm raving on here. Maybe I should go to bed. Did go hours ago and didn't sleep. So as it now well into Monday morning-6am I think some sleep would be called for. Might send Maryanne a text first- so if she wants to talk she can doit now and not in 2 hours time. But I've managed to achieve quite a few things overnight. On second thoughts I might return one of my overdue library books first. Maryanne lives only a few minutes walk from a library so not a long trek. Can't extend it as it is wanted so may as well get in back now so it can make its way to wherever it is next needed today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest started applying for part time work while he studied twice he was told that he was over qualified for the jobs he applied for , he couldn't understand how someone could be over qualified if they had no work experience


And then He won't be able to find work becuase he has no work history!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You got a great haul there , they will keep you busy , I've been lucky to find a couple of books in the charity shops not that I see many but I do keep looking also noticed that my library has started keeping more knitting books now well if about 6 books count as more books :sm02:


Really? Our libraries have a lot more than that. And as all the libraries in the state are now linked we can look and see what is anywhere in the state and have them sent to us really easily. No need to go into each library to see what they have as they are all on the one catalogue. So a good range of options if know what want especially. But the library in the city has about 2 shelves of knitting books.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got that from my MIL too. Some of my favorite quotes are that Marilyn is not a good housekeeper but she does spend a lot of time with her kids. Another is that I breast fed my babies and she asked why I couldn't bottle feed them like a normal (her word) mother.
> I did love her but at times it was difficult to be with her. Fortunately we never lived close.


Mum breast fed us all- but certainly the youngest ones that I remember was only for about 6 weeks and then you weaned them onto boiled cows milk with sugar and vitamins added. Wonder why it was thought better to give cows milk with additions to make it a suitable food for babies when Mum had the perfect one at hand? Neither Mum nor MIL said anything to me about that.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mum breast fed us all- but certainly the youngest ones that I remember was only for about 6 weeks and then you weaned them onto boiled cows milk with sugar and vitamins added. Wonder why it was thought better to give cows milk with additions to make it a suitable food for babies when Mum had the perfect one at hand? Neither Mum nor MIL said anything to me about that.


Oddly, although my mum was shocked that I wanted to breastfeed, because she thought bottles were the modern, and therefore, obviously, the best way to do it, my earliest ever memory is of her breastfeeding my newborn baby brother. I was only 18 months old when he was born, so it is a very early memory, but it is still a very clear recollection. I think she probably moved him on to a bottle after a few days. Certainly, that was what happened with my sister, who was born when I was 8. When mine were born, it never occurred to me to bottle feed, there just seemed no reason to do it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Worked on the baby girl set of monster longies last night. So I have these 2 pair for an order and I got another order last night.

Curled up in bed with Deuce and contemplating a nap. 

Check in later.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I worked in a used bookstore for some years, and I got to manage the craft section, which included buying in books (all our stock was brought in by customers). I realized fairly quickly that knitting and crochet books only seemed to come in large quantities from a single seller, and far between. The reason? People held onto them--99% of the time I would comment to the person selling that they were in great shape, to then be told, "Mom loved her collection, but none of us do this stuff so don't have a use for it," and the parent had either passed away or had to go to a facility of some sort. I rarely get rid of mine, either. So finding books at a thrift or used store is a matter of timing--ours rarely stayed on the shelves more than a few days and then a long time until we had more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


That's great as always


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ridiculous, isn't it? I think, very often, it means that the person interviewing feels threatened by the possibility that the applicant might know more than they do! :sm25:


I've worked in HR all my career and can tell you that it was believed that if someone was smarter, or more ambitious than job required, then recruiters would tell them "you're overqualified" and not consider them because they feared that the person would soon leave and they'd be left having to fill the job again. I tried to squelch that idea and suggested to recruiters that they were looking for people for the company as well as the job. If they hired only people that could do one job, there would be no pool of people for promotions. Not sure my message ever made a difference. I just heard an HR person grousing about the co hiring a 66 year old---and this is someone charged with making sure practices are not discriminatory! I'm very disillusioned of the profession at the moment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really? Our libraries have a lot more than that. And as all the libraries in the state are now linked we can look and see what is anywhere in the state and have them sent to us really easily. No need to go into each library to see what they have as they are all on the one catalogue. So a good range of options if know what want especially. But the library in the city has about 2 shelves of knitting books.


Our library doesn't have any books sitting there but lots can be requested as the library system is linked across the province. I requested a book in felting in October but as yet it hasn't shown up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

After being gone all day yesterday, I am very far behind in my reading! I hope to catch up while I watch my Mavericks play the Timberwolves, the Cowboys and Green Bay, and lastly the Steelers and Chiefs. I made the Knit Picks Snowflakes dishcloth. I like it, but so many tails to deal with I'm not sure it is worth it. It is after all a dishcloth! I'll probably save it for a gift next Christmas.

I just read the breastfeeding topic and thought I'd respond. I breast fed my DD only about 6 weeks. Without going into detail, I was told by my doctor it wasn't worth the pain. I really wish I could have done it longer, but he said the first 6 weeks was the most important, and that the bought formula was good. Most of my DD's friends have chosen not to breastfeed. I was hoping DD would, but she has already said that she probably won't. I'm not really sure why, but part of it might be the sagging breasts! It's one thing when you can't, and I am very supportive of those that can't, but I am a little disappointed that she doesn't seem to want to even try. I'll get over it, and be supportive after all, it means I'll get to feed him/her more often! When my DS got her grandsons, I did feel that feeding him was very bonding, so in reality, I guess it doesn't really matter if you breast or bottle feed as long as the baby is gaining weight and is healthy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Really? Our libraries have a lot more than that. And as all the libraries in the state are now linked we can look and see what is anywhere in the state and have them sent to us really easily. No need to go into each library to see what they have as they are all on the one catalogue. So a good range of options if know what want especially. But the library in the city has about 2 shelves of knitting books.


We can also go online and see what is in other libraries still not a lot of choice ,yet they seem to have an awful lot of books of so called celebrities , how can you write an autobiography at the age of 19 :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum breast fed us all- but certainly the youngest ones that I remember was only for about 6 weeks and then you weaned them onto boiled cows milk with sugar and vitamins added. Wonder why it was thought better to give cows milk with additions to make it a suitable food for babies when Mum had the perfect one at hand? Neither Mum nor MIL said anything to me about that.


I breast fed both my kids but only for about 4 months. Mom fed me & my sister but not my brother as he was born in the busy farm time & she thought bottle was better. Seems to go in & out of fashion. My MIL bottle fed all her kids & thought I should use a bottle as her other GKs had


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, sounds like fun day and great books.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love watching Matthew's drawings progress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Worked on the baby girl set of monster longies last night. So I have these 2 pair for an order and I got another order last night.
> 
> Curled up in bed with Deuce and contemplating a nap.
> 
> Check in later.????


Sounds like you're being kept busy with all these orders. Well done you!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Matthew, your cats are awesome! You are a very talented young man.

My DM didn't go to college. She was a single mother when it was very rare, so she really encouraged DS and me to get our degree. Both of us wanted to be teachers so a degree was necessary. I was also a single mother and was so glad that teaching allowed me more time with my DD. Needless to say, I encouraged her to go to college just in case. She's a teacher also, so degree was required. Her DH has some college hours, but he just didn't think college was right for him. He has had some great jobs and other not so good jobs. Now he is a manager at Dillard's and seems to be doing well. I don't know if he will make enough for her to be a stay-at-home mom, but with both incomes they are in pretty good shape financially.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sharon, hopefully your DD will respond to the quilt. I cannot imagine how you must feel. Prayers for healing.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so agree with you. Sometimes degrees are simply alphabets added to the end of a person's name, and have little relevance to ability or even being a nice person. I have degrees, but still make dumb mistakes. This does not make me smarter or wiser than someone with experience and no degrees. You said it succinctly. Thanks for doing so.


I agree, too. I live within 15 miles of 4 colleges and most of the faculty members (and students) that I've met exist in their own little worlds and don't have much use for those outside the academic community. Older DD works at a school of art and architecture, but if I were to design a house, I'd go to my son-in-law who has a high school diploma, owns a construction company and would design and build something practical and livable. The building my daughter works in is absolutely beautiful on the outside, and a nightmare on the inside - almost no walls, very noisy and just all-around impractical for a learning environment. Maybe the students who have to try to learn there will at least learn how NOT to design a building!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Lucky you!
> Now honestly how many will you have time to knit or are you like me have 100's of patterns, take hours and hours to look through them and never decide which comes 1st. LOL!


I like to have a lot of options to choose from, plus I like to browse through them and imagine I had the time and talent to do them all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Knit on curved needles during meeting, still like their feel. 
Mel, have a good nap, think I'll take one to.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nikki that is quite a nice haul of books. I just ordered Top Dog Knits from Amazon (used for .01 pus $3.96 shipping)and new it was $12 +.


That was a lucky find for me, as my "little" puppy is growing to be a big girl!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I breast fed both my boys too, the first until he was 4 months old and I was getting fed up with it - by the time I'd had a month of cleaning bottles and teats (anyone else remember turning them inside out and rubbing them with salt? I had them firing all over the kitchen!!!) and filling sterilisers with Milton (the smell!) I was wishing I could go back to breast feeding. I fed DS#2 for 6 1/2 months and then he cut a tooth....I know it's said that they won't bite you, but if you had seen the way he always launched himself at me, no thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 15 January '15

Some sunshine today which is always nice - white clouds and blue sky - but too cold - 32° to spend a lot of time outdoors. My bedroom has no heat except what comes in from the living room which I turned down last night. So I am bundled up in a heavy sweater and corduroys with the little space heater under the table going on low. So I am relatively comfortable. I'll turn the heat up after a while when the sun starts to go down.

My bathroom has no heat in it either. It's always a jolt when I step out of a warm shower - but I soon warm up. It just gets the blood flowing faster. Lol

I miss having the cats in the house. But then I don't need to worry about what they are doing come potty time. Patchwork Kitty is the one cat that will let me know when she wants to go outside. The only thing she does is throw up at least twice while she is inside. I think she gorges too much on the cat food. That is easily cleaned up with relatively no odor. And she is a very loving cat - loves lying close - sometimes partially on my lap - and she leaves my knitting alone. Lol

CROCK POT GARLIC LIME CHICKEN

Author: Katerina @ Diethood
5 min Prep Time
4 hr Cook Time
4 hr, 5 Total Time

SERVES 4

Ingredients

4 to 6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
4 cups broccoli florets (optional)
4 large carrots, cut into a few big pieces (optional)
1/3 cup lime juice (about 5 whole limes)
1/4 cup liquid aminos (you can also use soy sauce)
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 to 3 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons cornstarch
toasted sesame seeds, for garnish (optional)
fresh cilantro, for garnish (optional)

Instructions

1. Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper and arrange on the bottom of your slow cooker insert.

2. If using the vegetables, arrange them over the chicken. Set aside.

3. In a small mixing bowl combine liquid aminos, Worcestershire sauce, rice vinegar, sesame oil, and garlic; whisk until thoroughly combined.

4. Pour over chicken and veggies; close with a lid.

5. Cook on HIGH for 3 to 4 hours or on LOW for 6 to 7 hours.

6. Spoon 2 tablespoons liquid from the slow cooker into a bowl and whisk cornstarch into the liquid until well combined.

7. Stir the cornstarch mixture back into the slow cooker.

8. Continue to cook on high until the sauce thickens, about 20 to 30 minutes.

9. Garnish chicken with toasted sesame seeds and cilantro.

10. Serve over rice and a side of vegetables.

Notes: WW SMART POINTS: 6

Nutrition Facts: Amount Per Serving = Calories 290.4 - Total Fat 7.3g - Saturated Fat 1.2g - Polyunsaturated Fat 1.5g - Moounsaturated 2.9g - Cholesterol 97.5mg - Sodium 390mg - Potassium 314.1mg - Total Carbohydrates 18.3g - Dietary Fiber 2.1g - Sugars 7.4g - Protein 39.5g

Vitamin A 173.5% - Vitamin B-12 50.0% - Vitamin B-655.4% - Vitamin C 42.2%Q

http://diethood.com/crock-pot-garlic-lime-chicken/#aWuWdGxlZ0gPViqa.99

I really like the following recipe - think I will need to make it for Heidi and me for lunch one of these days. If you make it I urge you to check out the picture (use the URL) to see how she fixes the bowl. Everything is separate but yet not separate - you just need to look.

Bibimbap - The Ultimate Bowl Meal

Bowl meals are so great because every bite gives you a unique mix with a little of this or a little of that. No two bites are the same!

Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Total Cost: $10.66 
Cost Per Serving: $2.67 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

RICE
4 cups cooked jasmine rice $0.75

SAUTEED SPINACH
½ Tbsp cooking oil $0.02
6 cups fresh spinach, loosely packed $1.72
1 tsp toasted sesame oil $0.11
Pinch of salt $0.02

CHILI GARLIC BEEF
½ lb. ground beef $1.99
2 Tbsp chili garlic sauce $0.13
1 Tbsp soy sauce $0.09
1 Tbsp brown sugar $0.04

FRESH VEGETABLES
1 carrot $0.11
1 cucumber $1.69
2 green onions $0.21

OTHER TOPPERS
4 large eggs $1.08
¼ cup kimchi $0.82
1 Tbsp sesame seeds $0.08

Instructions

1. If your rice is not already cooked, begin that first and prepare the rest of the bowl ingredients as the rice cooks. You'll need 4 cups cooked rice.

2. Prepare the sautéed spinach next. Heat a large skillet over medium flame and add the cooking oil. Swirl to coat the skillet.

3. Then add the fresh spinach. Sauté the spinach for a few minutes or just until it is wilted.

4. Drizzle the sesame oil over top and season lightly with a pinch of salt. Remove the spinach from the skillet to a clean bowl.

5. Add the ground beef to the skillet used to cook the spinach. Cook the beef until fully browned.

6. Then add the chili garlic sauce, soy sauce, and brown sugar. Stir and cook for about one minute, or until everything is evenly mixed and the beef is coated in sauce. Turn the heat off.

7. Prepare the fresh vegetables. Peel and grate the carrot using a large holed cheese grater. Thinly slice the cucumber, and slice the green onions.

8. Fry or soft boil 4 large eggs (Or however many bowls you plan on eating immediately. If meal prepping, cook the egg fresh each day.)

9. Build the bowls by first adding 1 cup cooked rice to the bowl, followed by ¼ of the cooked spinach, ¼ of the ground beef, some sliced cucumber, shredded carrots, a cooked egg, an a tablespoon or so of kimchi.

10. Sprinkle sliced green onions and sesame seeds over top. There are no hard measurements needed for each ingredient per bowl, just divide the ingredients evenly or as you see fit.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/bibimbap-ultimate-bowl-meal/

Pork-and-Ricotta-Stuffed Jumbo Shells 

This recipe amps up the filling in the stuffed shells by including ground pork. Make sure to use your favorite prepared tomato sauce here.

ACTIVE: 45 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 2 HR 
SERVINGS: 6 TO 8

INGREDIENTS

12 ounces jumbo pasta shells 
1 1/4 pounds ground pork 
1 1/4 cups fresh ricotta 
3/4 cup panko 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 large egg, beaten 
1/2 cup finely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano 
1/2 cup finely chopped parsley, plus more for garnish 
1/2 cup heavy cream 
Kosher salt
Pepper 
4 1/2 cups prepared marinara sauce 
1/2 pound fresh lightly salted mozzarella, torn 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Preheat the oven to 375°.

2. In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook the shells until they are al dente, about 9 minutes. Drain well and transfer to a baking sheet to cool slightly.

3. Meanwhile, in a large bowl, combine the pork, ricotta, panko, garlic, egg, Parmigiano, the 1/2 cup of parsley, 1/4 cup of the cream, 2 teaspoons salt and 1 teaspoon pepper; mix well.

4. In a medium bowl, mix the marinara sauce with the remaining 1/4 cup of cream.

5. Spoon half of the sauce into a 9-by-13-inch oval baking dish.

6. Stuff each shell with a heaping tablespoon of the filling and nestle in the sauce.

7. Spoon the remaining sauce over the shells and scatter the mozzarella on top.

8. Cover the baking dish and bake for about 45 minutes, then uncover and bake for 15 minutes longer, until bubbling and  the pork is cooked through.

9. Let stand for 10 minutes, then garnish with parsley and serve.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/pork-and-ricotta-stuffed-jumbo-shells

Apple Cranberry Pomegranate Crisps with Brown Sugar Teff Streusel

The teff flour is slightly earthy tasting and gives the crisp a really nice flavor.

Author: Alternative Baker 
Recipe type: Dessert, Gluten Free, Vegan
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

Filling:

1 lb tart baking apples, such as Granny Smith (about 3 large)
½ cup coarsely chopped fresh or frozen cranberries
½ cup fresh or frozen pomegranate arils
2 tbsp granulated cane sugar
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 tsp corn starch

Streusel:

¼ cup teff flour
2 tbsp sweet white rice flour
1 tbsp tapioca flour
½ cup GF old-fashioned rolled oats
¼ cup packed brown sugar
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
¼ ts ground cinnamon
4 tbsp cold, unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

Instructions

1. Position a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 350 degrees Fahrenheit.

To make the filling.

1. Peel the apples, cut the flesh off the core and cut into ½-inch chunks. You should have about 3 cups.

2. In a large bowl, toss together the apple chunks, chopped cranberries, pomegranate arils, sugar, lemon juice and cornstarch until evenly combined.

3. Pack the mixture into 6-8 small 4-ounce heatproof jars (such as canning jars), filling the jars to the top. Use your hands to really pack the fruit down; it will reduce as it cooks.

4. Place the jars on a rimmed baking sheet and cover loosely with a piece of foil.

5. Bake until the fruit is bubbling vigorously, 25-35 minutes. Remove from the oven and uncover.

To make the streusel.

1. In a medium-sized bowl, stir together the teff, sweet rice and tapioca flours with the oats, brown sugar, salt and cinnamon.

2. Add the butter pieces and rub them into the flour mixture with your fingertips until the butter is blended in and the mixture forms large clumps.

3. When the fruit has cooked, divide the streusel evenly among the ramekins, pinching some of it into chunks the size of hazelnuts and leaving the rest loose. Don't pack it down.

4. Bake the crisps until the streusel is golden, 18-22 more minutes.

5. Let the crisps cool slightly.

6. Then serve warm topped with scoops of vanilla ice cream, if desired.

NOTE: They are best shortly after baking when the streusel is crisp, but will keep at room temperature for up to a day, or chilled for up to 3 days. Reheat in a 350 degree oven before serving.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2017/01/apple-cranberry-pomegranate-crisps-with-brown-sugar-teff-streusel-from-alternative-baker.html

Porridge Pancakes

This family sized recipe makes about 16 hearty, oat filled pancakes named for their moist porridge texture within a pancake. We love them with cinnamon steamed apples on the side. This recipe works best if mixed the night before and refrigerated to cook in the morning, or mix during the day to cook for supper.

Ingredients:

2 cups (quick cooking) rolled oats
3 cups buttermilk (or 2 cups milk and 1 cup yogurt)
2 tbsp oil
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup flour
2 Tbps sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt

Steamed apples

2 Gala apples, unpeeled and sliced
1 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Method:

1. Combine oats and buttermilk. Stir in oil and beaten eggs.

2. Add combined dry ingredients. Refrigerate overnight or for several hours.

3. Cook on non-stick griddle between low and med heat. Adjust heat setting so that the pancakes do not brown too quickly. Cook first side for about 2-3 minutes, until tiny bubbles appear on top. Flip and cook for another 2 - 3 minutes. *

4. In the meantime, in medium pot, cook apple slices in butter until tender. A few minutes. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon and keep hot on low heat.

* tips: a square griddle and a scratch proof flipper is a great investment for cooking pancakes/hot cakes. Keep cooked pancakes warm on an oven proof serving plate in 200° F oven. Serve with butter, maple syrup and cinnamon apples.
Left over pancakes can be stored in sealed bag (refrigerator or freezer) and toasted.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/porridge-pancakes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

GUILT FREE FRIED RICE

I like to take hints from the store by using pre-cooked bacon, frozen rice and frozen Asian veggies, but that is the beauty of this recipe and why I like it so much. It's a 10-minute dinner {and sanity} saver!! Feel free to use this recipe as a base and add or subtract ingredients as you like.

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 medium onion, finely diced
5 slices pre-cooked bacon, chopped
1/2 cup chopped mushrooms {optional}
2 cloves garlic, minced
12 oz. frozen brown rice
10.8 oz. frozen Asian vegetables {I use steam fresh}
1/2 cup frozen edamame
3 egg whites
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 1/2 tablespoons sesame oil
pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Place a large skillet over medium heat and add olive oil.

2. Saute onion, bacon and mushrooms 2 minutes or until onions start becoming tender.

3. Add in garlic and stir until fragrant; about 30 seconds.

4. Pour in frozen brown rice, frozen vegetables and edamame.

5. Increase heat to high and stir fry until completely warmed through. Reduce heat to medium.

6. Push rice mixture to one side of the pan and scramble the egg whites on the empty side of the pan.

7. Once they are scrambled to your liking, stir into the rice and toss with soy sauce, sesame oil and pepper. Stir briefly and serve hot.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/guilt-free-fried-rice/

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though cricket has a book of statistics just like our baseball teams have. and Gary is a walking talking encyclopedia of baseball trivia and statistics. --- sam



darowil said:


> We lost the cricket tonight. First time since 1985 that Pakistan have beaten Australia in Melbourne (I assume in a One Day game).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, your latest drawing is very realistic. My sister wanted to take the Christmas cards home with her, she loved them so much I gave them to her as she's been ill. Hope you don't mind. They have a good home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said gwen - well said. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness jeanette - that looks soooooo good. thanks for the recipe. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. I found some beautifyul sterling silver in Mexico..do you have photos? We had a bunch of shrimp from Galveston and were told to leave them as is only to rinse them several times and then freeze in bag with fresh water. Each new bag was as fresh as the first. Love shrimp...for camping a recipe for "low country boil". is great. Just dump it out on newspaper on picnic table! http://allrecipes.com/recipe/44033/daves-low-country-boil/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a motorcycle race? --- sam

Note: i googled it - it's a bicycle race.



darowil said:


> Should be going to bed but haven't made it. TV still on after the cricket and the opening ride of the Tour Downunder is on. Not part of the actual races. But as they said for our American watchers it is 31 miles I realized some of you might be watching it. Well this course is very close to here. Walked past a part of it today.
> The Tour Downunder proper starts Tuesday (with a forecast of around 38-100). But it is all around the city and country surrounding it. But they are saying that all days nice temperature so Tuesday is probably a country area. Some of the areas are significantly cooler.
> When I was walking this afternoon they had a family ride. And they had really young ones in seats etc. Some young ones who looked like pre-schoolers riding. And kids of all ages with their parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely saturday you had. 24 was one of heidi's favorite shows. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had a great day yesterday. Got up early (well, 8:00, wish is early for me, as a second shifter), stopped for donuts and juice for breakfast. Got to the bookstore about 15 minutes before they opened, and people were already lined up at the door. By the time we got in, all the shopping carts were gone, and we got one of the last hand baskets. Still, made out with quite the haul. Got about 13 knitting books, plus for the complete set of Left Behind books, and hubby got all five seasons of the TV show "24".
> 
> Afterwards, we picked up my daughter Morgan, who works at the same company my husband works, went to the mall, for her eyes examined, as both of them had to take their prescriptions to the eyeglass place to get new safety glasses made. We had lunch, and did some browsing.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it the knitting book "take along knitting" does it have the directions for the bag on the front cover? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely matthew - great work. --- sam



pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my youngest started applying for part time work while he studied twice he was told that he was over qualified for the jobs he applied for , he couldn't understand how someone could be over qualified if they had no work experience


Right? One would think that if someone's willing to do the job for what you are willing to pay them, they'd hire them. Over qualified is the stoopidest term I have ever heard, and I've been told the same thing, wanted a job in a hotel cleaning rooms, it's a job I enjoy, worked at it going through high school so thought why not go back to hotel work, said I was over qualified but they'd hire me as a desk clerk, I said no thank you. I didn't want that much responsibility at the time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mavericks won and now it is halftime for the first football game. Green Bay is ahead by one touchdown plus extra points. I do live in Dallas, but I also like Green Bay. Please don't tell my family! My nephew and his wife have season tickets to the Cowboys. I would love to know how much he pays for that! But, they are DINKs (double income no kids). They are also the big travelers. I guess I would like to see the Cowboys in the Super Bowl! It is a good game.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Wow! Love those kitties - they look like they could walk off the page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got that from my MIL too. Some of my favorite quotes are that Marilyn is not a good housekeeper but she does spend a lot of time with her kids. Another is that I breast fed my babies and she asked why I couldn't bottle feed them like a normal (her word) mother.
> I did love her but at times it was difficult to be with her. Fortunately we never lived close.


Oh my, it's amazing how people look at breast feeding as if it's some alien concept, like it wasn't done for centuries and it's so much healthier for newborns to be breast fed if the mom is able.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He sounded happier at the end of the day- had just about got things fixed.


That's great, hopefully it's all going back together the way he wants it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have the same thing- pushing kids into University just becuase it has been decided that is what they need to do. Why?
> Push them into uni straight from school when research shows that the large majority of those leaving school will not finish in the career they started in- so they often get a second set of debts to cover their new career. And a huge emphasis is placed on them getting good scores at Year 12 level so they can get into uni becuase their whole life depends on it. Not nearly the same pressure on us when I went through- and yet when we left school whatever we started was likely to be what we kept doing. And our year 12 results counted even years later to get us in. These days if you decide to take a few years of you need to use some other method anyway. And so many different ways to get into uni now.
> They spend 10 years at school telling children how well they are doing (even if they aren't because after all the poor things can't be told they are not up to scratch) until they get to the last couple of years at school and suddenly they are competing against each other and must succeed.
> 
> ...


It seems it that way everywhere, we seem to have a much higher success rate in our generation but then we had to work for it, none of it was a given. 
Working for a year or two, or more before college wasn't the end of the world either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Knit on curved needles during meeting, still like their feel.
> Mel, have a good nap, think I'll take one to.


I had a walk with Mishka's alter ego stubborn Annie , wanted to follow her nose and all the interesting smells even if it meant going off into the trees and prickly bushes in the dark. Told her if she wanted to go that way she was on her own . Stubborn Annie just stood there and watched me walk off till she heard a loud noise then she soon came running


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.

Ingredients

2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 - 2 shallots, chopped or sliced
2 tbsp butter

4 cups of frozen peas, thaw these before cooking
About a walnut size piece of fresh ginger, peeled and cut into thin slices

3 cups vegetable broth
1 med-size potato, peeled and sliced or grated

2 sprigs fresh basil, finally chopped
6 tbsp of whipping cream

Method

Prep and cooking time: 40 min's

First Sweat the shallot and garlic in hot butter in a large saucepan, until softened.

Add the peas, ginger and broth, bring to the boil.

Add the cut up potato, simmer about 15 min's

Add the basil, whipping cream to the soup.

Stir then remove from the heat and let this cool down for 1/2 an hour or so. You can then strain through a sieve or what I do is make 3 equal (approximately) amounts and put it into my blender to purée the ingredients.
If you don't have a blender and can only use a sieve then you will have to cut the shallots, garlic and ginger into really fine pieces.
By using the blender this makes the soup into a creamy luxurious soup.

Ground Salt and Pepper can be added when served. I only use ground pepper, but each to their own.

I will attach a photo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got that from my MIL too. Some of my favorite quotes are that Marilyn is not a good housekeeper but she does spend a lot of time with her kids. Another is that I breast fed my babies and she asked why I couldn't bottle feed them like a normal (her word) mother.
> I did love her but at times it was difficult to be with her. Fortunately we never lived close.


Nothing I did as a mother was right, then it would come, 'but Mwyffanwy is the loveliest of the grandchildren', breast feeding her was almost considered a sin. I had her visiting for a whole six months- it was an awful time for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sonja your cardigan colours are fantastic, another work of art from your busy hands.
> Matthew the cats look so real, you are one very talented artist and potter.
> Thank you re our misadventure yesterday, we were very fortunate the car didn't breakdown on our holiday trip over Christmas. We all had a good laugh about it when we got home again. I offered Mike some cash for the petrol used to pick us up, but he refused so will make him some tomato relish when our vines ripen, he likes it and as his wife doesn't make anything like that, he will enjoy it.
> Stu has gone up to the garage and will take the Jaguar up to be fixed which is nearby our workshop, so not far to drive it this morning.


As you say, rather good luck you were not too far from home! And hopefully a simple fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I breast fed both my boys too, the first until he was 4 months old and I was getting fed up with it - by the time I'd had a month of cleaning bottles and teats (anyone else remember turning them inside out and rubbing them with salt? I had them firing all over the kitchen!!!) and filling sterilisers with Milton (the smell!) I was wishing I could go back to breast feeding. I fed DS#2 for 6 1/2 months and then he cut a tooth....I know it's said that they won't bite you, but if you had seen the way he always launched himself at me, no thanks!


LOL! I've heard from several that they stopped feeding as soon as the first tooth came through as they do bite. 
Nurses never told me that young mothers sometimes have to wait for their milk to come in and my mom had already passed, my grandmother hadn't had any babies, she was my dads stepmother, so I just thought that for some reason I wasn't making milk, and that little sucker was always hungry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mavericks won and now it is halftime for the first football game. Green Bay is ahead by one touchdown plus extra points. I do live in Dallas, but I also like Green Bay. Please don't tell my family! My nephew and his wife have season tickets to the Cowboys. I would love to know how much he pays for that! But, they are DINKs (double income no kids). They are also the big travelers. I guess I would like to see the Cowboys in the Super Bowl! It is a good game.


Go Mav's!
I would have loved to see the Texans and the Cowboys in the Super Bowl, but now I'm just hoping that the Cowboys can pull out a win.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing I did as a mother was right, then it would come, 'but Mwyffanwy is the loveliest of the grandchildren', breast feeding her was almost considered a sin. I had her visiting for a whole six months- it was an awful time for me.


Too bad you couldn't have told her to go home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got David out of the house this morning, sat for a while then finally went back to bed with the pups and took a two hour nap, I was really needing it I guess. I haven't gotten a single thing accomplished except keeping up here and knitting a few rows.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Go Mav's!
> I would have loved to see the Texans and the Cowboys in the Super Bowl, but now I'm just hoping that the Cowboys can pull out a win.


I agree! My nephews want to see the Cowboys and Patriots in the Super Bowl. Win or lose, this is a good game! There's still time left, but it is the 4th quarter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad you couldn't have told her to go home.


It was of course a 12,000 mile journey!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I agree, too. I live within 15 miles of 4 colleges and most of the faculty members (and students) that I've met exist in their own little worlds and don't have much use for those outside the academic community. Older DD works at a school of art and architecture, but if I were to design a house, I'd go to my son-in-law who has a high school diploma, owns a construction company and would design and build something practical and livable. The building my daughter works in is absolutely beautiful on the outside, and a nightmare on the inside - almost no walls, very noisy and just all-around impractical for a learning environment. Maybe the students who have to try to learn there will at least learn how NOT to design a building!


Sounds like many buildings I've been in, an architects dream but a workers nightmare ???? Another instance of book smart but walking stupid, no concept if the practical


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Looks yummy, Lynnette!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, you guys have been chatty! We've had some horribly hot days here in Sydney - several over 100F - and last Friday night was the hottest ever in Sydney. Temperature kept climbing after dark (we usually get a cool change late afternoon/early evening) and in our house, it was still 86F at 2am. Not much sleeping that night! Yesterday and today are cooler but back to about 100-104 tomorrow and Wednesday. Not happy!

Sonja, love your latest baby jacket! Colours look great together and that pattern is really cute.

Matthew, your latest drawing is looking good. Thank you for sharing your art with us.

Kiwifrau, that table is a classic. Great story to go with it. Congrats on a fabulous find.

Margaret, hope Maryanne is getting better at this stage. It's a worry when we are so far away from them. Glad the insurance will cover the hospital costs.

Interesting to read your thoughts on uni degrees. As a secondary school teacher, it made me cross to see students who were struggling at school with expectations of going on to get a degree when they would have been far more suited to a TAFE (technical college) education and a practical career at the end of it. And as for people being turned away from jobs that they are supposedly "overqualified" for, well, that makes my blood boil. If they are willing to take the job for the experience, I think there should be no problem. Case in point is DD's experience in Canada. She took a job as assistant manager in a cafe at a lodge because she loves the area, the lodge and the people she was working with (she had worked for them as an unpaid helper during the off season) They knew her qualifications (has a teaching degree, was a hospitality trainer here in Australia, has had lots of experience in fine dining restaurants) before they offered her the job, but a week ago they told her she was overqualified and they wanted her to look for another job in a position more suited to her qualifications. This was after they told her how amazing she was, how professional, how the other staff and the customers loved her, then came the big "But we want you to look for another job" She is devastated as this winter job was to train her to take over the cafe in summer when the other girl is busy with the weekly weddings that need a lot of organising. Hopefully, she will find another job soon. Sorry, rant over.

Went to see "Aladdin" last night with DH and DSon. Was Christmas present from DS. Fabulous production with brilliant costumes, lighting and stage sets. Good music too - not the familiar songs from the Disney movie except for "It's a whole new world" - but new songs for the stage production. A really great night.

Time for me to get moving. Have a dentist appointment shortly, so should do a few chores first. Hugs to all and happy knitting. TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so agree with you. Sometimes degrees are simply alphabets added to the end of a person's name, and have little relevance to ability or even being a nice person. I have degrees, but still make dumb mistakes. This does not make me smarter or wiser than someone with experience and no degrees. You said it succinctly. Thanks for doing so.


One of the important aspects of having a college/university degree in any field in the US is this: Whatever the field of focus, the fact one has completed the work required lets a potential employer assume a couple of things about the individual-- completed assignments and on time; stayed focused; practices self-control to a good degree; shows up on time; works well with others in a variety of areas, etc. Susan works with a number of goslings/GEDs who have needed to learn to complete an assignment on time and to control their time-usage for personal benefit in order to fit into the employment market. Sometimes an individual needs to develop language skills and vocabulary choices which are far different than daily street usage they employ. A degree is often the first marker for such an evaluation from a resume' before any personal meeting occurs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I breast fed both my boys too, the first until he was 4 months old and I was getting fed up with it - by the time I'd had a month of cleaning bottles and teats (anyone else remember turning them inside out and rubbing them with salt? I had them firing all over the kitchen!!!) and filling sterilisers with Milton (the smell!) I was wishing I could go back to breast feeding. I fed DS#2 for 6 1/2 months and then he cut a tooth....I know it's said that they won't bite you, but if you had seen the way he always launched himself at me, no thanks!


I never heard of rubbing nipples with salt. Why salt? I just washed & boiled them. I used the bottles with plastic bag liners so no scrubbing bottles. I went back to work when DS 1 was 5.5 months old & DS2 was 6 months so no choice but bottle. DS 1 had teeth at 2 months but didn't bite. DS 2 weaned himself from the breast when he had whooping cough, only wanted bottles, not sure why. I always gave my boys 1 bottle/ week right from the tart as my friend had to go back to work & her baby wouldn't take a bottle, she had to pump & run home at lunch time, a total pain in the butt


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> it the knitting book "take along knitting" does it have the directions for the bag on the front cover? --- sam


Yes, it does. Doesn't look too difficult, except for the felting part, haven't worked with wool, so haven't done any type of felting yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree! My nephews want to see the Cowboys and Patriots in the Super Bowl. Win or lose, this is a good game! There's still time left, but it is the 4th quarter.


We're tied!!!! Yay! 4 minutes to go, anything can happen... Good Lord, I may not live through this. I know, it's just a game. :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of rubbing nipples with salt. Why salt? I just washed & boiled them. I used the bottles with plastic bag liners so no scrubbing bottles. I went back to work when DS 1 was 5.5 months old & DS2 was 6 months so no choice but bottle. DS 1 had teeth at 2 months but didn't bite. DS 2 weaned himself from the breast when he had whooping cough, only wanted bottles, not sure why. I always gave my boys 1 bottle/ week right from the tart as my friend had to go back to work & her baby wouldn't take a bottle, she had to pump & run home at lunch time, a total pain in the butt


My son weaned himself when he had the pneumonia. The doctor said the bottle required a lot less effort and so with breathing difficulties, babies often stopped nursing well or altogether. I do remember DS would stop and catch his breath when I was feeding him during that time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was of course a 12,000 mile journey!


It sounds like that was too close too, lol, maybe she could have gotten on the wrong plane and ended up in Timbuktu?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree with Gwen, your socks are awesome!
> MMM....BBQ...
> Hopefully you'll get a good load soon.


Just after posting, they called me for a load picking up Saturday morning going down to southern LA. So, I didn't get BBQ. But, I got a few more miles for the week and got to see my DB in Jackson, MS. He was parked for the night on his way to Dallas. I got an empty move to Birmingham, AL so that's where I am tonight.

Found a decent laundromat in Pearl, MS and a donut shop near by. All good!

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, you guys have been chatty! We've had some horribly hot days here in Sydney - several over 100F - and last Friday night was the hottest ever in Sydney. Temperature kept climbing after dark (we usually get a cool change late afternoon/early evening) and in our house, it was still 86F at 2am. Not much sleeping that night! Yesterday and today are cooler but back to about 100-104 tomorrow and Wednesday. Not happy!
> 
> Sonja, love your latest baby jacket! Colours look great together and that pattern is really cute.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that your DD finds another suitable job soon, it's too bad what this job did to her, that was just not right, I bet someone else wanted that position so the management gave in to them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just after posting, they called me for a load picking up Saturday morning going down to southern LA. So, I didn't get BBQ. But, I got a few more miles for the week and got to see my DB in Jackson, MS. He was parked for the night on his way to Dallas. I got an empty move to Birmingham, AL so that's where I am tonight.
> 
> Found a decent laundromat in Pearl, MS and a donut shop near by. All good!
> 
> Kathy


Great you got a load and meeting up with your brother on the road isn't a bad thing either. 
MMM...Doughnuts! 
This is becoming a theme Kathy, lol, you post a food and I get hungry. :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness jeanette - that looks soooooo good. thanks for the recipe. --- sam


And, it'so easy. it's all zbout timing to get it all done at the same time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mavericks won and now it is halftime for the first football game. Green Bay is ahead by one touchdown plus extra points. I do live in Dallas, but I also like Green Bay. Please don't tell my family! My nephew and his wife have season tickets to the Cowboys. I would love to know how much he pays for that! But, they are DINKs (double income no kids). They are also the big travelers. I guess I would like to see the Cowboys in the Super Bowl! It is a good game.


Haven't heard DINKs before, love that????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing I did as a mother was right, then it would come, 'but Mwyffanwy is the loveliest of the grandchildren', breast feeding her was almost considered a sin. I had her visiting for a whole six months- it was an awful time for me.


12000 miles or not, I think I'd have suggested she butt out or go home????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that your DD finds another suitable job soon, it's too bad what this job did to her, that was just not right, I bet someone else wanted that position so the management gave in to them.


Kaye, exactly my thoughts Nicho.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 12000 miles or not, I think I'd have suggested she butt out or go home????


Me too, I'm only diplomatic and appeasing so far, then I get bitchy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our library doesn't have any books sitting there but lots can be requested as the library system is linked across the province. I requested a book in felting in October but as yet it hasn't shown up.


Sounds a similar system to ours (a great system I must say) but at least we have them on shelves as well if we want to go that way. Is this partly because you are in a relatively unpopulated area? We got round that by incorporating school libraries and public libraries in smaller towns so most small places have access to a physical as well as virtual library. When they started using school libraries the virtual access was not there as this is a relatively new system for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I breast fed both my kids but only for about 4 months. Mom fed me & my sister but not my brother as he was born in the busy farm time & she thought bottle was better. Seems to go in & out of fashion. My MIL bottle fed all her kids & thought I should use a bottle as her other GKs had


Maryanne had a cleft palate so I expressed for about 6 months. The worst of both worlds- but as my first I could do this. Expressing took longer, had bottles to deal with (double lot as the only bottles she could use didn't enable me to carry and store the milk in them) and a very long time to feed her as well. ANd no comforting bonding time with it either as it was hard work and a reasonably upright stance needed so no cuddling. Not that she was ever a cuddly baby.
So you can imagine how much I appreciated being able to breast feed Vicky. So much easier than carrying bottles around with me and finding somewhere to heat them etc. Vicky never had a bottle and weaned herself around 18 months.

Breast feeding was pushed when I had mine. Strongly encouraged now, but so many mothers go back to work early that it is hard. Vicky was able to keep Elizabeth supplied with milk almost all the time with staying home for around 8 months and expressing. Bought one can of infant formula. Elizabeth still has a feed first and last thing each day. If Mum happens to not be around she now just has cows milk in the bottle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Worked on the baby girl set of monster longies last night. So I have these 2 pair for an order and I got another order last night.
> 
> Curled up in bed with Deuce and contemplating a nap.
> 
> Check in later.????


The orders are so good for you to get. It must be nice knowing you are knitting for someone who wants them. And I assume it helps keep you supplied with yarn for further knitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome. Love the positioning of the two cats.


He impressed me with the placement as well. He combined two different photos to put this into one photo. The blanket wasn't in either photo. Matthew made that part up on his own. The black cat was sitting up in a baby bounce seat and the other cat was balanced on a ledge. He now will draw some animal picture for another person in the family then the lady who commissioned the drawings will be framing them and gifting the animal drawings to each of her 3 children.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I breast fed both my boys too, the first until he was 4 months old and I was getting fed up with it - by the time I'd had a month of cleaning bottles and teats (anyone else remember turning them inside out and rubbing them with salt? I had them firing all over the kitchen!!!) and filling sterilisers with Milton (the smell!) I was wishing I could go back to breast feeding. I fed DS#2 for 6 1/2 months and then he cut a tooth....I know it's said that they won't bite you, but if you had seen the way he always launched himself at me, no thanks!


Vick showed her ability to learn. One bite taken straight off and tucked away. Second bite same response. No more bites. As far as I know no problems with Elizabeth- but then getting teeth late helps to.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> One of the important aspects of having a college/university degree in any field in the US is this: Whatever the field of focus, the fact one has completed the work required lets a potential employer assume a couple of things about the individual-- completed assignments and on time; stayed focused; practices self-control to a good degree; shows up on time; works well with others in a variety of areas, etc. Susan works with a number of goslings/GEDs who have needed to learn to complete an assignment on time and to control their time-usage for personal benefit in order to fit into the employment market. Sometimes an individual needs to develop language skills and vocabulary choices which are far different than daily street usage they employ. A degree is often the first marker for such an evaluation from a resume' before any personal meeting occurs.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree, Joy. The transitions between high school to college to being totally independent can help prepare us for the workplace and life in general.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And the saga with the book has settled. Top-Down Sweaters by Ann Budd has finally arrived. Gives 3 patterns for different styles of top down but also gives all the information needed to work it out and design your own.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got David out of the house this morning, sat for a while then finally went back to bed with the pups and took a two hour nap, I was really needing it I guess. I haven't gotten a single thing accomplished except keeping up here and knitting a few rows.


.....and you don't call that an accomplishment??? :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We're tied!!!! Yay! 4 minutes to go, anything can happen... Good Lord, I may not live through this. I know, it's just a game. :sm16:


It was a great game, but a heart breaker! The Cowboys should have run the clock down a little more! I really wanted them to go to the Super Bowl as it has been a long time. Still don't like Jerry Jones, but I would like to bring another Championship to Dallas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like that was too close too, lol, maybe she could have gotten on the wrong plane and ended up in Timbuktu?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it sounds as though cricket has a book of statistics just like our baseball teams have. and Gary is a walking talking encyclopedia of baseball trivia and statistics. --- sam


Yes indeed- I don't have one but when listen to it they come with all types of trivia (and in fact it seems it was in form of the game that South Africa hadn't won in Melbourne since 1985. The year Vicky was born. That put it into context for me)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Matthew, your latest drawing is very realistic. My sister wanted to take the Christmas cards home with her, she loved them so much I gave them to her as she's been ill. Hope you don't mind. They have a good home.


That was so kind of you. Matthew likes to brighten people's days so I know he won't mind. I will let him know tomorrow. We will go to the printers tomorrow with the newest drawing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are under a tornado watch. The news just said that it was a small tornado, but that doesn't mean it can't do some damage. Bailey is scared of the thunder so he has hidden in his kennel. The other two are on the couch with me, sleeping through it! Bailey got on the couch with me a while ago. He squeezed into the tiniest spot, but I guess he felt safe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of rubbing nipples with salt. Why salt? I just washed & boiled them. I used the bottles with plastic bag liners so no scrubbing bottles. I went back to work when DS 1 was 5.5 months old & DS2 was 6 months so no choice but bottle. DS 1 had teeth at 2 months but didn't bite. DS 2 weaned himself from the breast when he had whooping cough, only wanted bottles, not sure why. I always gave my boys 1 bottle/ week right from the tart as my friend had to go back to work & her baby wouldn't take a bottle, she had to pump & run home at lunch time, a total pain in the butt


Wish I'd done the one bottle / week with DS#1 as I'd to resort to giving him a dummy (comforter) which he didn't need before as he was such a good baby, to try to get him used to the teat....he eventually took it. DS#2coukdn't have cared less as long as he was being fed....he's still the same! He's Caitlin's dad and she certainly takes after him when it comes to food!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this a motorcycle race? --- sam
> 
> Note: i googled it - it's a bicycle race.


Yeah its a great way of encouraging bicycle use as well. 
600 participants in the family event I mentioned last night. It wasn't a race had no trophies at all just the chance for families to cycle with a lot of others in a safe environment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 12000 miles or not, I think I'd have suggested she butt out or go home????


I still could do with learning how to stand my ground.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It seems it that way everywhere, we seem to have a much higher success rate in our generation but then we had to work for it, none of it was a given.
> Working for a year or two, or more before college wasn't the end of the world either.


It was unusual for my generation not to go straight to work or the planned collage.university if that was the chosen path. Now it seems that most of them take a gap year before going to uni. They couldn't possibly have another year of study after the stress of finishing school. A stupid argument in favour of a gap year I think. Often an excuse to just do nothing for a year. But for those who do something with the year it can be a really helpful time. Help them see what the world is like and make them more able to manage in the everyday world when they get out of the education system.
Vicky went with an organization from here and spent 6 months teaching English in a school in Hungary. Did some travelling with an Australian girl she met doing the same thing (with whom she is still in contact). Her crazy parents decided to move and get her big sister diagnosed (with Apsergers) so she came home after around 6 months but then found herself a number of jobs and supported herself for the next 8 months or so until Uni started. So for Vicky it was a very worthwhile experience that she gained greatly from.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


That sounds really good. I would use my stick mixer-love it for most things I would use the blender for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And the saga with the book has settled. Top-Down Sweaters by Ann Budd has finally arrived. Gives 3 patterns for different styles of top down but also gives all the information needed to work it out and design your own.


That's great, hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> .....and you don't call that an accomplishment??? :sm09:


LOL! Not as much as I'd have liked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It was a great game, but a heart breaker! The Cowboys should have run the clock down a little more! I really wanted them to go to the Super Bowl as it has been a long time. Still don't like Jerry Jones, but I would like to bring another Championship to Dallas!


It was! Oh well, next year is another year for it. 
I don't know anyone who likes Jerry Jones, Mark Cuban is much more popular.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, you guys have been chatty! We've had some horribly hot days here in Sydney - several over 100F - and last Friday night was the hottest ever in Sydney. Temperature kept climbing after dark (we usually get a cool change late afternoon/early evening) and in our house, it was still 86F at 2am. Not much sleeping that night! Yesterday and today are cooler but back to about 100-104 tomorrow and Wednesday. Not happy!
> 
> Sonja, love your latest baby jacket! Colours look great together and that pattern is really cute.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your DD losing her job. It is silly if she is doing the job well and has the same qualifications now as she did when she started to say now she is overqualified. 
The insistence on getting degrees as a priority for all means that the value of them has decreased. If almost everyone has a degree then what use is a basic degree to find work? And what about those people who can't go on to that level? or don't want to. But it is plumbers, electricians, qualified builders etc who can pull in the money. And most of these went straight into it from school and trained as they went, usually with apprenticeships.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> One of the important aspects of having a college/university degree in any field in the US is this: Whatever the field of focus, the fact one has completed the work required lets a potential employer assume a couple of things about the individual-- completed assignments and on time; stayed focused; practices self-control to a good degree; shows up on time; works well with others in a variety of areas, etc. Susan works with a number of goslings/GEDs who have needed to learn to complete an assignment on time and to control their time-usage for personal benefit in order to fit into the employment market. Sometimes an individual needs to develop language skills and vocabulary choices which are far different than daily street usage they employ. A degree is often the first marker for such an evaluation from a resume' before any personal meeting occurs.
> 
> Ohio Joy


But I would question whether todays degrees do that in many cases. They can't fail too many so it seems that the standard has dropped. I know Maryanne is studying under disability guidelines but she never has trouble getting an extension and she can hand in assignments months after they are due in. She sure has learnt none of the points you raised. But maybe this is just looking back and thinking'When I was young...'.
But many jobs don't need these skills-and if we start looking for them in all jobs how are those who can't develop those skills ever going to find work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of rubbing nipples with salt. Why salt? I just washed & boiled them. I used the bottles with plastic bag liners so no scrubbing bottles. I went back to work when DS 1 was 5.5 months old & DS2 was 6 months so no choice but bottle. DS 1 had teeth at 2 months but didn't bite. DS 2 weaned himself from the breast when he had whooping cough, only wanted bottles, not sure why. I always gave my boys 1 bottle/ week right from the tart as my friend had to go back to work & her baby wouldn't take a bottle, she had to pump & run home at lunch time, a total pain in the butt


I do remember cleaning teats with salt. Not sure if it was my siblings, in hospitals or Maryanne or any combination of the three. But as to why- don't know if I ever knew just what was done.
Never heard of plastic bag linings for bottles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are under a tornado watch. The news just said that it was a small tornado, but that doesn't mean it can't do some damage. Bailey is scared of the thunder so he has hidden in his kennel. The other two are on the couch with me, sleeping through it! Bailey got on the couch with me a while ago. He squeezed into the tiniest spot, but I guess he felt safe.


Oh yuck, I hope that it doesn't touch down or if it does it's out in the middle of nowhere. 
My BFF in Miami, Texas out between Canadian and Pampa has the ice storm, had branches snapping off onto her deck last night and today and lost power just after the Cowboys game started, I don't know if she's gotten power back yet or not, I sure hope so. 
Poor Bailey, squeezed in at least gives him a sense of not being along through it, and since the others aren't bothered by it, he probably feels much safer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We're tied!!!! Yay! 4 minutes to go, anything can happen... Good Lord, I may not live through this. I know, it's just a game. :sm16:


Funny how involved we get in just a game isn't it? David took this photo of me (2009) watching my Doggies play (the game was a draw which in Austrlaian football is not common and means a very tense end to the game)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:20pm and I am caught up. I had a nap this afternoon from 3ish to about 430. Must have needed it. Woke up feeling great. But alas I am off to bed now. Ttyt.???? ☺ ☺ sweet dreams everyone


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> He impressed me with the placement as well. He combined two different photos to put this into one photo. The blanket wasn't in either photo. Matthew made that part up on his own. The black cat was sitting up in a baby bounce seat and the other cat was balanced on a ledge. He now will draw some animal picture for another person in the family then the lady who commissioned the drawings will be framing them and gifting the animal drawings to each of her 3 children.


Thats shows real development that he is now able to draw his own ideas and not rely on pictures to guide him. Not just in the technical skill which keeps getting better and better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It was a great game, but a heart breaker! The Cowboys should have run the clock down a little more! I really wanted them to go to the Super Bowl as it has been a long time. Still don't like Jerry Jones, but I would like to bring another Championship to Dallas!


Oh no so sorry. And a close loss is much harder and as you are hoping right to the end. Bu tif you lose by enough to know you can't win by the time you lose you don't have the same let down. But of course if you come out on the winning side it feels so good. As for a draw (like my photo above) you sort of finish thinking- oh what do I do now. Neither elated or very disappointed just a nothing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Funny how involved we get in just a game isn't it? David took this photo of me (2009) watching my Doggies play (the game was a draw which in Austrlaian football is not common and means a very tense end to the game)


LOL! I've had that same posture/expression at times. 
It's a good thing I was using metal needles instead of bamboo, I may have broken them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no so sorry. And a close loss is much harder and as you are hoping right to the end. Bu tif you lose by enough to know you can't win by the time you lose you don't have the same let down. But of course if you come out on the winning side it feels so good. As for a draw (like my photo above) you sort of finish thinking- oh what do I do now. Neither elated or very disappointed just a nothing.


If we could have kept them from getting the 3 point field goal, we'd have been tied at the end and had a chance to win it in overtime, oh well, a 3 point loss at least means we held our won, the rookie QB did good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I've had that same posture/expression at times.
> It's a good thing I was using metal needles instead of bamboo, I may have broken them.


David thought it was so funny watching me-and listening as I do yell at the TV. It must help them mustn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David thought it was so funny watching me-and listening as I do yell at the TV. It must help them mustn't it?


I'm sure it does, though David told me that I am to loud, had dogs barking for 3 streets away earlier in the season. 
:sm16: 
He used to get more into it than I did, now it's reversed, he still loves his football but not as crazy as me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it does, though David told me that I am to loud, had dogs barking for 3 streets away earlier in the season.
> :sm16:
> He used to get more into it than I did, now it's reversed, he still loves his football but not as crazy as me.


Whereas David here has no interest at all. While come to a game just occasionally with me. Doesn't enjoy it though he does find it funny watching me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Really coming to life now. Well done Matthew


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ridiculous, isn't it? I think, very often, it means that the person interviewing feels threatened by the possibility that the applicant might know more than they do! :sm25:


Also if applicant is older than them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a similar system to ours (a great system I must say) but at least we have them on shelves as well if we want to go that way. Is this partly because you are in a relatively unpopulated area? We got round that by incorporating school libraries and public libraries in smaller towns so most small places have access to a physical as well as virtual library. When they started using school libraries the virtual access was not there as this is a relatively new system for us.


Yes, the books are kept in the city libraries & just get sent to the small towns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are under a tornado watch. The news just said that it was a small tornado, but that doesn't mean it can't do some damage. Bailey is scared of the thunder so he has hidden in his kennel. The other two are on the couch with me, sleeping through it! Bailey got on the couch with me a while ago. He squeezed into the tiniest spot, but I guess he felt safe.


I hope you stay safe. Seems like a strange time of year for tornados


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night, night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, sorry your DD lost the job. Hope she finds something quickly. How long is she planning to stay in Canada?

I spent most of today sewing, I've got one of my quilt tops almost quilted, just the binding left to do. I like to put kinky on the back of my quilts as it makes them so much cosier. My friend told me she bought minky blankets at Costco to use as backing, instead of yardage. I bought a king sized one for $25 & it has done my queen sized quilt & enough left over to do a lap sized one& no seams in it. The blanket is very plush, better than the yardage I could buy. I'll sure be using that again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas David here has no interest at all. While come to a game just occasionally with me. Doesn't enjoy it though he does find it funny watching me.


lol, at least he enjoys watching you enjoy the matches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds wonderful kiwifrau - have it copied and in my stash of recipes - and the picture is wonderful. thanks for sharing. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of over 100° days - that is hot - too hot even for me. you didn't mention if it was humid or not which would make it even more miserable. that is too bad for your daughter - it seems there is more to the story that they are not telling your daughter. i was wondering how the pain level is by now. you sound like you are getting along well. --- sam



nicho said:


> Wow, you guys have been chatty! We've had some horribly hot days here in Sydney - several over 100F - and last Friday night was the hottest ever in Sydney. Temperature kept climbing after dark (we usually get a cool change late afternoon/early evening) and in our house, it was still 86F at 2am. Not much sleeping that night! Yesterday and today are cooler but back to about 100-104 tomorrow and Wednesday. Not happy!
> 
> Sonja, love your latest baby jacket! Colours look great together and that pattern is really cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we just put the bottles in the hot dish water - rinsed them in hot water and turned them upside down in the dish drainer. phyllis did breast feed the girls untll they bit her. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I never heard of rubbing nipples with salt. Why salt? I just washed & boiled them. I used the bottles with plastic bag liners so no scrubbing bottles. I went back to work when DS 1 was 5.5 months old & DS2 was 6 months so no choice but bottle. DS 1 had teeth at 2 months but didn't bite. DS 2 weaned himself from the breast when he had whooping cough, only wanted bottles, not sure why. I always gave my boys 1 bottle/ week right from the tart as my friend had to go back to work & her baby wouldn't take a bottle, she had to pump & run home at lunch time, a total pain in the butt


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that - getting to see you brother. how often do you run into him like that? hope another load comes your way soon. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Just after posting, they called me for a load picking up Saturday morning going down to southern LA. So, I didn't get BBQ. But, I got a few more miles for the week and got to see my DB in Jackson, MS. He was parked for the night on his way to Dallas. I got an empty move to Birmingham, AL so that's where I am tonight.
> 
> Found a decent laundromat in Pearl, MS and a donut shop near by. All good!
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound like a lot of fun. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yeah its a great way of encouraging bicycle use as well.
> 600 participants in the family event I mentioned last night. It wasn't a race had no trophies at all just the chance for families to cycle with a lot of others in a safe environment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scroll down and watch the first video. --- sam

http://www.playtexbaby.com/products/playtex-drop-ins-liners


darowil said:


> I do remember cleaning teats with salt. Not sure if it was my siblings, in hospitals or Maryanne or any combination of the three. But as to why- don't know if I ever knew just what was done.
> Never heard of plastic bag linings for bottles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you didn't even know he took the picture - talk about concentration. --- sam



darowil said:


> Funny how involved we get in just a game isn't it? David took this photo of me (2009) watching my Doggies play (the game was a draw which in Austrlaian football is not common and means a very tense end to the game)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


Hear hear! What she said. 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My haul from yesterday...


Well done! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no so sorry. And a close loss is much harder and as you are hoping right to the end. Bu tif you lose by enough to know you can't win by the time you lose you don't have the same let down. But of course if you come out on the winning side it feels so good. As for a draw (like my photo above) you sort of finish thinking- oh what do I do now. Neither elated or very disappointed just a nothing.


And NZ today, managed a win by 7 wickets, against Bangaladesh, in a game that swung from an apparent whitewash, to looking like a draw, to a win to us- odd game, cricket!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Wonderful, Matthew. Your drawings just get better.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place.
> See you all tomorrow.


I've lost track of who Jennie is? I've been getting very behind, and I suspect into muddles as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy now. My car is back on road with a replacement alternator obtained from a wreckers. Much less expensive than new and most of the work done by DN2s boyfriend. Love when someone in the family can do the work needed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oddly, although my mum was shocked that I wanted to breastfeed, because she thought bottles were the modern, and therefore, obviously, the best way to do it, my earliest ever memory is of her breastfeeding my newborn baby brother. I was only 18 months old when he was born, so it is a very early memory, but it is still a very clear recollection. I think she probably moved him on to a bottle after a few days. Certainly, that was what happened with my sister, who was born when I was 8. When mine were born, it never occurred to me to bottle feed, there just seemed no reason to do it.


Lucky you. My DS had to bottle feed as she was missing something from the milk she produced, resulting in hungry babies. At least, this issue was identified with my nephew early and my DS simply put all her babies straight onto bottles.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


How well does this freeze, please


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it does, though David told me that I am to loud, had dogs barking for 3 streets away earlier in the season.
> :sm16:
> He used to get more into it than I did, now it's reversed, he still loves his football but not as crazy as me.


I had neighbors when I lived in Adelaide, who were port supporters. First time I heard them watching a live telecast, I almost called the police, thought they were having a violent domestic. :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had a walk with Mishka's alter ego stubborn Annie , wanted to follow her nose and all the interesting smells even if it meant going off into the trees and prickly bushes in the dark. Told her if she wanted to go that way she was on her own . Stubborn Annie just stood there and watched me walk off till she heard a loud noise then she soon came running


LOL So brave (not)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing I did as a mother was right, then it would come, 'but Mwyffanwy is the loveliest of the grandchildren', breast feeding her was almost considered a sin. I had her visiting for a whole six months- it was an awful time for me.


 :sm06: Oh dear, six months of her wouldnt have been a good thing at all. :sm25:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry about your DD losing her job. It is silly if she is doing the job well and has the same qualifications now as she did when she started to say now she is overqualified.
> The insistence on getting degrees as a priority for all means that the value of them has decreased. If almost everyone has a degree then what use is a basic degree to find work? And what about those people who can't go on to that level? or don't want to. But it is plumbers, electricians, qualified builders etc who can pull in the money. And most of these went straight into it from school and trained as they went, usually with apprenticeships.


Yes, it is such a pity since she really loved it there. And they were perfectly aware of her qualifications and experience when they offered her the job. Head chef lost it when he found out that she is being forced to leave and offered to "plead" her case to be retained, but she declined. She has applied for a job with a hospitality college in Vancouver which would be doing what she was doing on Hamilton Island. But she wants to continue living in Squamish so that would mean commuting for an hour on icy roads. She also has an interview for a job in Squamish later in the week, so hopefully something comes through for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And the saga with the book has settled. Top-Down Sweaters by Ann Budd has finally arrived. Gives 3 patterns for different styles of top down but also gives all the information needed to work it out and design your own.


Is this the missing undelivered present? I hope so.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, sorry your DD lost the job. Hope she finds something quickly. How long is she planning to stay in Canada?
> 
> I spent most of today sewing, I've got one of my quilt tops almost quilted, just the binding left to do. I like to put kinky on the back of my quilts as it makes them so much cosier. My friend told me she bought minky blankets at Costco to use as backing, instead of yardage. I bought a king sized one for $25 & it has done my queen sized quilt & enough left over to do a lap sized one& no seams in it. The blanket is very plush, better than the yardage I could buy. I'll sure be using that again.


She plans to stay as long as she can, Bonnie. t does depend on her being employed though! She loves it there and can't get enough of the outdoors and all Canada has to offer. She has hiked and camped in the most amazing places, climbed mountains, tried flyfishing, not to mention skiing at Whistler. As long as she has a job, she will be happy to stay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorry about your DD losing her job. It is silly if she is doing the job well and has the same qualifications now as she did when she started to say now she is overqualified.
> The insistence on getting degrees as a priority for all means that the value of them has decreased. If almost everyone has a degree then what use is a basic degree to find work? And what about those people who can't go on to that level? or don't want to. But it is plumbers, electricians, qualified builders etc who can pull in the money. And most of these went straight into it from school and trained as they went, usually with apprenticeships.


Yes and I think they are starting to realise that we need more trade schools for the basic trades again. They shouldnt have closed them years ago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I do remember cleaning teats with salt. Not sure if it was my siblings, in hospitals or Maryanne or any combination of the three. But as to why- don't know if I ever knew just what was done.
> Never heard of plastic bag linings for bottles.


Me too. I know I did for my first which was 28 years ago. I think it was that the salt was an abrasion to get really clean. Never heard of linings either.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


That looks delicious. I may have to try that recipe, thanks for passing it on. I'm in soup making mode at the moment. Made a big pot of vegetable soup on Saturday and it's just right for our miserable weather at the moment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> scroll down and watch the first video. --- sam
> 
> http://www.playtexbaby.com/products/playtex-drop-ins-liners


Interesting. But have never seen them over here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy now. My car is back on road with a replacement alternator obtained from a wreckers. Much less expensive than new and most of the work done by DN2s boyfriend. Love when someone in the family can do the work needed.


Great news Heather! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> scroll down and watch the first video. --- sam
> 
> http://www.playtexbaby.com/products/playtex-drop-ins-liners


That is something totally new to me. Wonder if it really helps or if it just a gimmick


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place.
> See you all tomorrow.


You sure will need prayers for sanity with the 3 of them. Hopefully having someone else there will keep Christopher on track. And hopefully they can put up with each others oddities. You won't be bored by the sound of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And NZ today, managed a win by 7 wickets, against Bangaladesh, in a game that swung from an apparent whitewash, to looking like a draw, to a win to us- odd game, cricket!


Thats one of the great things about cricket, especially the 5 day game-why I like the 5 day game so much. I feel a bit sad- it would have been a great achievement for Bangladesh and I don't have a particular loyalty to NZ. But NZ did well to turn the game around and win. Whereas I didn't want to lose yesterdays game although it was a great achievement for Pakistan to win the game- becuase I do have an attachment to Australia.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I had neighbors when I lived in Adelaide, who were port supporters. First time I heard them watching a live telecast, I almost called the police, thought they were having a violent domestic. :sm04:


Well what do you expect from Port supporters? (Port are the team everyone loves to hate.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes, it is such a pity since she really loved it there. And they were perfectly aware of her qualifications and experience when they offered her the job. Head chef lost it when he found out that she is being forced to leave and offered to "plead" her case to be retained, but she declined. She has applied for a job with a hospitality college in Vancouver which would be doing what she was doing on Hamilton Island. But she wants to continue living in Squamish so that would mean commuting for an hour on icy roads. She also has an interview for a job in Squamish later in the week, so hopefully something comes through for her.


Some hopeful signs then. Good that the head chef didn't want her to go. Wonder who was feeling threatened by her?

Forgot to comment on your weather- you've had a bad summer this year with a lot of really hot days. Whereas we haven't had a bad summer at all yet (2 more months though which can still be stinkers).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place.
> See you all tomorrow.


Well your life could get interesting then. Stay sane, breath in, out. I hope it all works out for all of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is this the missing undelivered present? I hope so.


Yes- only took about 4 weeks in total. I actually said something to the postie today about it being a replacement for one delivered to the wrong address. Figured it wouldn't go astray- especially if i twas him who delivered it originally.
Then today taking to someone today at the community centre. She had got a phone call from Australia Post asking her to come down and pick up a parcel. I'm not there she said can you drop it to me here at the community centre. Sure, will be about 20 minutes though. So this was an example of very good service.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I had a walk with Mishka's alter ego stubborn Annie , wanted to follow her nose and all the interesting smells even if it meant going off into the trees and prickly bushes in the dark. Told her if she wanted to go that way she was on her own . Stubborn Annie just stood there and watched me walk off till she heard a loud noise then she soon came running


I know the Scenario ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Looks delicious
:sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night, night.


Sleep well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- only took about 4 weeks in total. I actually said something to the postie today about it being a replacement for one delivered to the wrong address. Figured it wouldn't go astray- especially if i twas him who delivered it originally.
> Then today taking to someone today at the community centre. She had got a phone call from Australia Post asking her to come down and pick up a parcel. I'm not there she said can you drop it to me here at the community centre. Sure, will be about 20 minutes though. So this was an example of very good service.


Gosh that was good service for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, it's amazing how people look at breast feeding as if it's some alien concept, like it wasn't done for centuries and it's so much healthier for newborns to be breast fed if the mom is able.


It wasn't so much that my MIL didn't agree with my breast feeding but telling me that I was not 
"normal" was what upset me. Of course, I was never good enough for her little boy. I loved her anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh dear, six months of her wouldnt have been a good thing at all. :sm25:


It most definitely was not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes, it is such a pity since she really loved it there. And they were perfectly aware of her qualifications and experience when they offered her the job. Head chef lost it when he found out that she is being forced to leave and offered to "plead" her case to be retained, but she declined. She has applied for a job with a hospitality college in Vancouver which would be doing what she was doing on Hamilton Island. But she wants to continue living in Squamish so that would mean commuting for an hour on icy roads. She also has an interview for a job in Squamish later in the week, so hopefully something comes through for her.


That is great she has a couple of options already. Bronwen used to have the problem that Libraries here will only employ those with previous Library experience- where exactly can you start, but in her case her Diploma marks were so good, that with her first appointment, she was the only one taken in from 'outside' out of four appointments. And now thank goodness she is permanent full-time.
You have not mentioned your back, Denise, hoping that means all is well?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats one of the great things about cricket, especially the 5 day game-why I like the 5 day game so much. I feel a bit sad- it would have been a great achievement for Bangladesh and I don't have a particular loyalty to NZ. But NZ did well to turn the game around and win. Whereas I didn't want to lose yesterdays game although it was a great achievement for Pakistan to win the game- becuase I do have an attachment to Australia.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Including felling one of the Bangladeshi players with a ball to the side or back of the head, apparently not too serious though!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And NZ today, managed a win by 7 wickets, against Bangaladesh, in a game that swung from an apparent whitewash, to looking like a draw, to a win to us- odd game, cricket!


Oh, don't let Margaret hear you saying that! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: - re Heather's car repair...hit 'Reply' instead of 'Quote reply' :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Including felling one of the Bangladeshi players with a ball to the side or back of the head, apparently not too serious though1


Not good- and it gets them all worked up after the death of the Australian player while we were in NZ. Not that I am saying they shouldn't! But it impacts them more now than it used to as they all know what a blow to the head can do. One of our players missed the last couple of days in the last test becuase he was hit twice and had signs of concussion so wasn't allowed back on to play (fortunately we didn't need him).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh, don't let Margaret hear you saying that! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm23: She already did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too. I know I did for my first which was 28 years ago. I think it was that the salt was an abrasion to get really clean. Never heard of linings either.


Glad it's not just my memory going wonky about the salt! We didn't have bottle liners either, but we were allowed to make up enough bottles for the day and keep them in the fridge which is frowned upon now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not good- and it gets them all worked up after the death of the Australian player while we were in NZ. Not that I am saying they shouldn't! But it impacts them more now than it used to as they all know what a blow to the head can do. One of our players missed the last couple of days in the last test becuase he was hit twice and had signs of concussion so wasn't allowed back on to play (fortunately we didn't need him).


Not good, and it happens despite all the protective steel around their helmets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good, and it happens despite all the protective steel around their helmets.


Just saw that in a state game a player was hit in the face by a flying bat. No idea what came of it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good, and it happens despite all the protective steel around their helmets.


There seems to have been some new rule brought into rugby since the beginning of the year that they are no longer allowed to make contact with the head - not before time I would say, although the diehards (DH amongst them!) think they are wasting the game with so many new rules, although even he concedes that this could be one of the better changes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place.
> See you all tomorrow.


Prayers definately on their way :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!

http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


Me, too :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If we could have kept them from getting the 3 point field goal, we'd have been tied at the end and had a chance to win it in overtime, oh well, a 3 point loss at least means we held our won, the rookie QB did good.


I was hoping for OT, but the Cowboys just didn't run the clock down enough. Green Bay is really hot right now. Cowboys should be even better next year if Jones doesn't make too many changes.

I like Cuban! I think he is a little eccentric, but very intelligent.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> David thought it was so funny watching me-and listening as I do yell at the TV. It must help them mustn't it?


It definitely helps! I've been know to yell at times and it always scares the dogs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> There seems to have been some new rule brought into rugby since the beginning of the year that they are no longer allowed to make contact with the head - not before time I would say, although the diehards (DH amongst them!) think they are wasting the game with so many new rules, although even he concedes that this could be one of the better changes.


Yes, after seeing a movie about football players and what happened to them, I totally agree. I think the name of the movie is Concussion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 wrote:
Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place. 
See you all tomorrow.
________________________________________

Hope this will be great for them both. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


Me too and one thing that surprises me is my stash since joining KP. Thought I would never do that but then there are sales, so I am saving money RIGHT? LOL A goal is to get a craft room set up and then I can see what I have. In actuality, I like to buy yarn for each particular project, so it really doesn't make sense for me to have stash. Promising myself I will find storage bins that are see through instead of having bins and bags I can't see into. Several on here have set up their own craft rooms and I love what they did. I have so many patterns, and now going back through some of them I wonder why I ever liked them, but more that I like than not. I just went into pattern frenzy when I joined KP.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

One of my DS and BIL's friends was hit in the head with a golf ball. It was pretty serious, but he survived and to my knowledge has had no side effects. We have a lot of sickness and even death due to the heat when the high schoolers start practicing for fall football. It is very hot in August.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My stash has grown also. I made boot cuffs for my DD's bachelorette party and she told me to use some of the yarn I had. I told her that I didn't have the correct yarn for the pattern she had chosen. I think she rolled her eyes!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


Yes, I am an 8, too. In fact, I am pretty sure that there is no one among our TP group who would come out with any less! :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.

You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.

I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, eagerly awaiting pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

They are there now Joy. Thanks and hope you are feeling better. Missing Panama and the warmth but good to be home too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've been reading but not posting much. Wishing that all of you are well.
Missed my SIL's birthday Thursday so the nephews had a dinner for her yesterday. I didn't go because I wasn't sure what I should eat considering that restaurants don't cater to jello type foods (lol). Anyway, I'm feeling a lot better and will slowly start eating regular foods. I'm going to my exercise class today, Have to get back into the groove.

Daralene, glad that you arrived home safe and that you had a fantastic time in Panama. A great experience.

I'm caught up here so off to have breakfast. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. I've been reading but not posting much. Wishing that all of you are well.
> Missed my SIL's birthday Thursday so the nephews had a dinner for her yesterday. I didn't go because I wasn't sure what I should eat considering that restaurants don't cater to jello type foods (lol). Anyway, I'm feeling a lot better and will slowly start eating regular foods. I'm going to my exercise class today, Have to get back into the groove.
> 
> Daralene, glad that you arrived home safe and that you had a fantastic time in Panama. A great experience.
> ...


So sorry you have been sick and I know it would be hard eating out and not setting off that Pain again. Gentle hugs and wishing you a complete healing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja your cardigan colours are fantastic, another work of art from your busy hands.
> Matthew the cats look so real, you are one very talented artist and potter.
> Thank you re our misadventure yesterday, we were very fortunate the car didn't breakdown on our holiday trip over Christmas. We all had a good laugh about it when we got home again. I offered Mike some cash for the petrol used to pick us up, but he refused so will make him some tomato relish when our vines ripen, he likes it and as his wife doesn't make anything like that, he will enjoy it.
> Stu has gone up to the garage and will take the Jaguar up to be fixed which is nearby our workshop, so not far to drive it this morning.


Thank you Fan 
Glad you got home ok and hope the car is all fixed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Wow, you guys have been chatty! We've had some horribly hot days here in Sydney - several over 100F - and last Friday night was the hottest ever in Sydney. Temperature kept climbing after dark (we usually get a cool change late afternoon/early evening) and in our house, it was still 86F at 2am. Not much sleeping that night! Yesterday and today are cooler but back to about 100-104 tomorrow and Wednesday. Not happy!
> 
> Sonja, love your latest baby jacket! Colours look great together and that pattern is really cute.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Denise 
Sorry to hear that your daughter lost her job you have every reason to rant . Cross my fingers that she finds a new job soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a good picture of you! Even if we can't see that wonderful smile I love it!


darowil said:


> Funny how involved we get in just a game isn't it? David took this photo of me (2009) watching my Doggies play (the game was a draw which in Austrlaian football is not common and means a very tense end to the game)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to admit I'm not much of a sports fan but DH is somewhat (depending on the sport and whose playing it). DH does however yell and talk to the tv during the news particularly when it concerns the government.


darowil said:


> David thought it was so funny watching me-and listening as I do yell at the TV. It must help them mustn't it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


Fantastic. What an achievement for you and all concerned :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> How well does this freeze, please


Fantastic! I make individual serving sizes, they freeze faster and reheat easier, great for myself or when company comes.

If you don't defrost overnight in the fridge, I put them in the microwave to defrost then slowly or on a very low heat to warm them up that way. Very easy, just remember if you blend this soup it's very creamy and thick so be careful when you're reheating.

You could use a lighter cream also if you don't have whipping cream.

Makes 4 - 6 servings, depending on how small or larger the serving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping them all in my prayers KayeJo. Is this the same one that was previously going to move in with Christoper? And I apologize but I don't recall who Jennie is; another niece?



Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place.
> See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news Heather! It was good you had a bicycle but I was concerned for you in case of inclement weather and the market place/stall.



busyworkerbee said:


> Happy now. My car is back on road with a replacement alternator obtained from a wreckers. Much less expensive than new and most of the work done by DN2s boyfriend. Love when someone in the family can do the work needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, that is so awful when she comes all that way and they accepted her to let her go like that. There is no loyalty any more from many employers even if the employees are loyal. In some countries they would not be allowed to do this. I sure had my eyes opened when I lived in Germany. There the workers were protected and the employer would have to continue paying the employee, however, this may have changed now since I've been back in the States for almost 15 years, but I hope it hasn't changed. So sorry to hear this happened to her. My blood would be boiling too. The world sure has changed for our children and grandchildren. Prayers that she will find something soon.

Hoping you are feeling well physically now and not in so much pain and the cramping is all gone forever!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 30 am and I am caught up. 
Gage is at s hill and the dog is on the floor sprawled out and sleeping. Was up and down all night and slept not so well. I have been down for a few days. ???? I will check in later on. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That entire situation was just not fair! So sorry this happened and pray she will find something else soon.



nicho said:


> Yes, it is such a pity since she really loved it there. And they were perfectly aware of her qualifications and experience when they offered her the job. Head chef lost it when he found out that she is being forced to leave and offered to "plead" her case to be retained, but she declined. She has applied for a job with a hospitality college in Vancouver which would be doing what she was doing on Hamilton Island. But she wants to continue living in Squamish so that would mean commuting for an hour on icy roads. She also has an interview for a job in Squamish later in the week, so hopefully something comes through for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I've just finished eating a delicious bowl of homemade Green Pea Soup. Here's the recipe for those interested.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Oh Yum, looks pretty too. Love your painting, bowl that matches the color in it and everything looks lovely. You've done a great job on your new, not so new now, place. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....a level 8 here too!



KateB said:


> This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> That looks delicious. I may have to try that recipe, thanks for passing it on. I'm in soup making mode at the moment. Made a big pot of vegetable soup on Saturday and it's just right for our miserable weather at the moment.


Oh I love, love soup too. I remember my Mother making all kinds of soup, I'm trying to decide which was my favourite, lol! Loved her tomato soup and her potato soup, also loved her leek soup, but think her vege soup was my favourite. Goodness that huge pot seemed to last for days, lol! When it was nearing the bottom of the pot she would add more vege's or barley. Always tasted so good on cold winter days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9 30 am and I am caught up.
> Gage is at s hill and the dog is on the floor sprawled out and sleeping. Was up and down all night and slept not so well. I have been down for a few days. ???? I will check in later on. ????


Hope you feel better soon Mel. You did amazing with all the celebrations for Gage, making his birthday so special and having to do the extra work for extra celebrations. Get a nice nap and hope you start healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just wondering if you were home. You had such a fabulous experience and love all the photos. I'm so glad you overcame your fears and will continue to do so!


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too and one thing that surprises me is my stash since joining KP. Thought I would never do that but then there are sales, so I am saving money RIGHT? LOL A goal is to get a craft room set up and then I can see what I have. In actuality, I like to buy yarn for each particular project, so it really doesn't make sense for me to have stash. Promising myself I will find storage bins that are see through instead of having bins and bags I can't see into. Several on here have set up their own craft rooms and I love what they did. I have so many patterns, and now going back through some of them I wonder why I ever liked them, but more that I like than not. I just went into pattern frenzy when I joined KP.


I did that with patterns too :sm02: A few weeks back I looked through the I pad with the aim of clearing out anything I really didn't need. Some of the patterns I had saved just made me laugh I also had double saved quite a few . Hope you get a craft room sometime soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


 So glad you had a fantastic time Daralene. You are not posting to many pictures so you can get rid of that fear too 
I know everyone will agree we love seeing your pictures


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic. What an achievement for you and all concerned :sm24:


Thank you Normaedern. This young man and his wife are certainly using their wealth to help the people of their country. They live in Boston now but have not forgotten their roots. Patrizia is the one starting the Music Therapy in Panama with her husband's support. They truly are philanthropists. Their country and even other Central American countries know of them and love them. I've never met anyone like them and even Patrizia's mother who changed the law in Chile to help those having strokes to get free treatment. They truly love the people and are helping. Danilo plays in a very famous jazz group and travels all over the world and teaches music in Boston and passes on that music is to be used to help heal the world. Students will go out from this school to all over the world and teach their students this. The emphasis now is on how to make money from music, so this is different from any program I know of. I feel God has blessed us by allowing us to meet them. I have never wanted a lot of money because I thought it ruined people and so did DH. We were taught money is the root of all evil and it does seem to be, but here are people who are not like that. It isn't just for show. They really want to make a difference in their country and in the world. One young musician we met from Canada is doing pow wows with the Native Indians and helping to educate them through the session about diabetes and how to save their lives along with other issues. A beautiful young man who is already starting to make a change. There is more to what he is doing but I couldn't hear it all as we were on the way to the airport in a noisy van and since he'd gone to the party, he fell asleep after a short talk.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Normaedern. This young man and his wife are certainly using their wealth to help the people of their country. They live in Boston now but have not forgotten their roots. Patrizia is the one starting the Music Therapy in Panama with her husband's support. They truly are philanthropists. Their country and even other Central American countries know of them and love them. I've never met anyone like them and even Patrizia's mother who changed the law in Chile to help those having strokes to get free treatment. They truly love the people and are helping. Danilo plays in a very famous jazz group and travels all over the world and teaches music in Boston and passes on that music is to be used to help heal the world. Students will go out from this school to all over the world and teach their students this. The emphasis now is on how to make money from music, so this is different from any program I know of. I feel God has blessed us by allowing us to meet them. I have never wanted a lot of money because I thought it ruined people and so did DH. We were taught money is the root of all evil and it does seem to be, but here are people who are not like that. It isn't just for show. They really want to make a difference in their country and in the world. One young musician we met from Canada is doing pow wows with the Native Indians and helping to educate them through the session about diabetes and how to save their lives along with other issues. A beautiful young man who is already starting to make a change. There is more to what he is doing but I couldn't hear it all as we were on the way to the airport in a noisy van and since he'd gone to the party, he fell asleep after a short talk.


It does seem to be true that wealth spoils but this couple seems to be the opposite. I do admire and all who work with them. We wouldn't have known about them but for you having the courage to go on the trip
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Yes- only took about 4 weeks in total. I actually said something to the postie today about it being a replacement for one delivered to the wrong address. Figured it wouldn't go astray- especially if i twas him who delivered it originally.
> Then today taking to someone today at the community centre. She had got a phone call from Australia Post asking her to come down and pick up a parcel. I'm not there she said can you drop it to me here at the community centre. Sure, will be about 20 minutes though. So this was an example of very good service.


Better send your postal employees up to where I live.

I was informed Canada Post no longer delivers parcels to the door in my development or the other seniors development across the river from us.

I had waited at home all day Thursday the week before last as an email from "Lowes" said my snow thrower was arriving at my door that day. I waited and waited. Friday I went to my mail box and there was a note informing me that a packet was available for pickup at "Shopper's Drug Mart". SDM has a small postal service in the back of their store.

I knew there was no way I could carry this to my car so I waited till Monday to go with a friend to help me. Plus I wanted to give them a piece of my mind.

Told my friend not to come to the counter with me as I was pretty mad and didn't want to embarrass him. So he wandered around the store while I went to the back.

Well, she had no one to help me carry this huge carton out to my car and that's when she told me they no longer deliver med to large cartons anymore. Boy was I mad. How dare Canada Post accepts large items if they can't deliver.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So glad you had a fantastic time Daralene. You are not posting to many pictures so you can get rid of that fear too
> I know everyone will agree we love seeing your pictures


Ok, thanks for letting me know. I do get quite enthusiastic. I really have to watch that as I said I would like to live in Panama and now Danilo is ready to find us a place. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You can see why I was worried about causing an International Institute. Another funny thing I said was in this situation: The music therapist (PHD and published), of course I had no idea how accomplished she was or I would have kept my mouth shut, said that she was told she needed to loosen up. I guess she is quite the researcher and geared for that type of mentality. Well, I said she should hang out with musicians....total silence. They are after all musicians. Then I didn't want to say Jazz Musicians as I might insult somebody else, so I said the Panamanian musicians as they are so warm and open-hearted to cover. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: At least I am laughing at myself. Of course I really meant the jazz musicians as we do nothing but laugh when we are out together.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Looks delicious
> :sm24:


e

It is!????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It does seem to be true that wealth spoils but this couple seems to be the opposite. I do admire and all who work with them. We wouldn't have known about them but for you having the courage to go on the trip
> :sm24: :sm24:


YAY, that is amazing and makes me feel so good. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Better send your postal employees up to where I live.
> 
> I was informed Canada Post no longer delivers parcels to the door in my development or the other seniors development across the river from us.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that is terrible. Don't blame you one bit for being upset. Changes sure are happening and customer service isn't one of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was just wondering if you were home. You had such a fabulous experience and love all the photos. I'm so glad you overcame your fears and will continue to do so!


Thanks Gwen. You sure had it cold while we were in New Orleans. Was bad there but nowhere near as bad as the southern part of the country just north of us. Hope your weather is bad now. You know, I was just thinking, I we lived in Panama I wouldn't get to wear much of my knitting. If this is their winter and in the 80's, summer would be hotter. Well, I take that back. Some of the places are air-conditioned too much and I could make use of lighter weight knitting then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I did that with patterns too :sm02: A few weeks back I looked through the I pad with the aim of clearing out anything I really didn't need. Some of the patterns I had saved just made me laugh I also had double saved quite a few . Hope you get a craft room sometime soon


Glad I'm not the only one who wonders why they saved that. Yes, I will need to have a lot of stuff moved out. Maybe before DS starts back to school on a new venture in life, he would help us get one of the rooms cleared out. I think it is Railyn that kept one bedroom for herself and one for DH. I've thought about it for a long time, but we always had so much company that we used all 4 bedrooms, the couches and the basement for people. That has died down now so I think I can finally use one of the rooms like I had planned. YAY!! Exciting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a few more photos that are rather different as there was a little turbulence as I took a few photos, so I made them like paintings since they were already blurry. Here's one of NYC. Also another where it looks like a shark breathing fire. Again, have to switch to the phone so will take a second.

Who can guess what the second photo is?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Yum, looks pretty too. Love your painting, bowl that matches the color in it and everything looks lovely. You've done a great job on your new, not so new now, place. :sm24:


Thank You. I've been reading/following your posts including the photo's you've been posting, you have certainly been having a wonderful time even with a few anxious moments which you have overcome. Wonderful being able to travel to so many different places and being able to meet so many lovely people.
Good that you are safe and home again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When my DD moved out I turned her room into a craft room. I had always stayed in the den, which did make it messier. Now I spend almost all of my time in the craft room. I have even thought about moving my bedroom into the craft room and the craft room into my bedroom as it is bigger. But, not sure I would really want it that way, and too much trouble to give it a try. I'll just keep thinking about it for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank You. I've been reading/following your posts including the photo's you've been posting, you have certainly been having a wonderful time even with a few anxious moments which you have overcome. Wonderful being able to travel to so many different places and being able to meet so many lovely people.
> Good that you are safe and home again.


Thank you. I say all my dreams have come true and far more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> When my DD moved out I turned her room into a craft room. I had always stayed in the den, which did make it messier. Now I spend almost all of my time in the craft room. I have even thought about moving my bedroom into the craft room and the craft room into my bedroom as it is bigger. But, not sure I would really want it that way, and too much trouble to give it a try. I'll just keep thinking about it for now.


When was that Pammie, I'm thinking I remember it? Any tips about yarn?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Have any of you been following this post on KP?
Sad situation but makes one angry if it is a scam. A good read though as we don't always read everything or have the time too. I'm only attaching this so that you are aware and that you haven't or won't be drawn into this scam or whatever it is as some others already have on KP.

Sam, I hope it's OK for me to do this.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-443951-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sounds like my niece may be showing up tomorrow to move in with Christopher, I'm praying that this is a Godsend for both of them. Cass needs out of where she's at and Christopher really needs a roomate to help with finances, and a cousin fits the bill as long as they can keep it together, together. lol Hopefully I won't have a nervous breakdown worrying about them both. It also sounds like Jennie will be coming in March to stay with David and I so it should be an interesting spring /summer... Please pray for my sanity, if anyone sees me running down the street with my crayon, put me in a safe place.
> See you all tomorrow.


I hope all works out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy now. My car is back on road with a replacement alternator obtained from a wreckers. Much less expensive than new and most of the work done by DN2s boyfriend. Love when someone in the family can do the work needed.


That's great, always better when it can be done for less


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Have any of you been following this post on KP?
> Sad situation but makes one angry if it is a scam. A good read though as we don't always read everything or have the time too. I'm only attaching this so that you are aware and that you haven't or won't be drawn into this scam or whatever it is as some others already have on KP.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's OK for me to do this.
> ...


Thank you. I saw that and am glad she reported it. I do think she could have said the name since it is a scam but maybe she would be afraid of retaliation since the person has her name and address.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I no longer quilt, but good tip on using blanket for backing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> She plans to stay as long as she can, Bonnie. t does depend on her being employed though! She loves it there and can't get enough of the outdoors and all Canada has to offer. She has hiked and camped in the most amazing places, climbed mountains, tried flyfishing, not to mention skiing at Whistler. As long as she has a job, she will be happy to stay.


That is such a beautiful area I can see why she wants to stay. It seems when you go to any of the "touristy" places all the workers are people from other countries


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are there now Joy. Thanks and hope you are feeling better. Missing Panama and the warmth but good to be home too.


Bill certainly looks in his element! Glad you're home safely and what an accomplishment for you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Buyworkerbee, so glad you got the car done for less. You did great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Forgot to say, whenNicho posted, about the extremely hot weather. Wow, so hard when it stays so hot and no break. I see where people are dying from the cold across Europe and I know here too when we have those storms and I'm sure people are dying from the heat too. Can you imagine the storms if these fronts meet up somewhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes and I think they are starting to realise that we need more trade schools for the basic trades again. They shouldnt have closed them years ago.


????I think there should be programs in school for kids who aren't interested in academics, I know in some parts of the world after grade 10 kids can take courses in high school that allow them to finish grade 12 with apprentice qualifications in mechanics, carpentry, hair dressing etc. Instead of having to spend 2 years leanrning stuff they have no interest or aptitude for.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When was that Pammie, I'm thinking I remember it? Any tips about yarn?


I guess it was about 4 years ago. I'm not good on keeping track of things like that! My advise on yarn is quite simple. If you want it, buy it! I went crazy in South America, but I got some nice yarn!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, saw a post saying something about what sounded like a disaster with kitchen cupboards??? Oh no. It didn't say what happened so I'll be looking. Sorry to hear this. There is a movie called the Money Pit. You might get some laughs and even identify with some parts. Not funny, but the movie is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is something totally new to me. Wonder if it really helps or if it just a gimmick


They have been popular here for more than 30 years, the only thing I used for my kids. Not expensive & one of the advantages was no air in the bottle to upset baby's tummy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess it was about 4 years ago. I'm not good on keeping track of things like that! My advise on yarn is quite simple. If you want it, buy it! I went crazy in South America, but I got some nice yarn!


Were you with a group? I didn't venture out on my own, however, if we go back I will now that I know how safe it is. Too soon old and too late smart. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Have any of you been following this post on KP?
> Sad situation but makes one angry if it is a scam. A good read though as we don't always read everything or have the time too. I'm only attaching this so that you are aware and that you haven't or won't be drawn into this scam or whatever it is as some others already have on KP.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's OK for me to do this.
> ...


I read some of that when the KPer first posted , it definitley didn't sound right and from what I read she was trying it with a few KPers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Denise
> Sorry to hear that your daughter lost her job you have every reason to rant . Cross my fingers that she finds a new job soon


Indeed...I fall "between" myself--one degree isn't enough while another is too much...I remember telling one interviewer who said I was overqualified that if I didn't really want the job, I wouldn't have applied for it! Loyalty needs to be a two way street. I hope she finds something she enjoys even more in a place where she's truly appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????I think there should be programs in school for kids who aren't interested in academics, I know in some parts of the world after grade 10 kids can take courses in high school that allow them to finish grade 12 with apprentice qualifications in mechanics, carpentry, hair dressing etc. Instead of having to spend 2 years leanrning stuff they have no interest or aptitude for.


My DH and I totally agree.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to admit I'm not much of a sports fan but DH is somewhat (depending on the sport and whose playing it). DH does however yell and talk to the tv during the news particularly when it concerns the government.


While I sit and mutter grammar corrections at the TV, no matter who is talking...!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed...I fall "between" myself--one degree isn't enough while another is too much...I remember telling one interviewer who said I was overqualified that if I didn't really want the job, I wouldn't have applied for it! Loyalty needs to be a two way street. I hope she finds something she enjoys even more in a place where she's truly appreciated.


????????????????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


Yup! Level 8


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Were you with a group? I didn't venture out on my own, however, if we go back I will now that I know how safe it is. Too soon old and too late smart. :sm23:


I travel with friends. Several years ago, I ran into two guy friends that are world travelers, and they asked if I was interested in an Alaskan cruise. I said yes, and another gay guy went with us. Since then, we have tried to find some females to be my roommate. There are 2 other girls that go with us sometimes, but one of them is high maintenance and really difficult. I mentioned how wonderful your trip to Panama was, and even though they have been there, we are planning a trip in April 2018!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was hoping for OT, but the Cowboys just didn't run the clock down enough. Green Bay is really hot right now. Cowboys should be even better next year if Jones doesn't make too many changes.
> 
> I like Cuban! I think he is a little eccentric, but very intelligent.


I've never watched much sports, I do understand hockey & baseball but can't make sense of a sport where one poor fellow gets the ball & 15 others chase him & jump on top in a pile???? The poor guy on the bottom is lucky to be able to get up again????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did that with patterns too :sm02: A few weeks back I looked through the I pad with the aim of clearing out anything I really didn't need. Some of the patterns I had saved just made me laugh I also had double saved quite a few . Hope you get a craft room sometime soon


Same here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I love, love soup too. I remember my Mother making all kinds of soup, I'm trying to decide which was my favourite, lol! Loved her tomato soup and her potato soup, also loved her leek soup, but think her vege soup was my favourite. Goodness that huge pot seemed to last for days, lol! When it was nearing the bottom of the pot she would add more vege's or barley. Always tasted so good on cold winter days.


Mom used to make the best ox tail soup & dumplings, thick almost like stew. DH doesn't like soup with dumplings????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Have any of you been following this post on KP?
> Sad situation but makes one angry if it is a scam. A good read though as we don't always read everything or have the time too. I'm only attaching this so that you are aware and that you haven't or won't be drawn into this scam or whatever it is as some others already have on KP.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's OK for me to do this.
> ...


The topic went to about 23 pages, so I didn't read everything, just the beginning and the most recent posts. Just shows how important it is to be wary of giving personal information to strangers. The nice thing about KTP is, we do get to know and trust one another, and people who are not what they seem rarely appear and quickly give up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yup! Level 8


Oh dear, I'm at Level 1! Just kidding! I'm an 8 also!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It does seem to be true that wealth spoils but this couple seems to be the opposite. I do admire and all who work with them. We wouldn't have known about them but for you having the courage to go on the trip
> :sm24: :sm24:


I've always heard that quote as the love of money (greed, in other words) is the root of all evil...using money to help others has always seemed the opposite. Good on them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Better send your postal employees up to where I live.
> 
> I was informed Canada Post no longer delivers parcels to the door in my development or the other seniors development across the river from us.
> 
> ...


Exactly, if they wind deliver, don't accept the package! I sent my friend a Birthday & Christmas card about Dec.5th & she still hasn't received either one! I know ther was a return address & it hasn't come back to me so where did they go? The service just gets poorer & poorer & the costs higher


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who wonders why they saved that. Yes, I will need to have a lot of stuff moved out. Maybe before DS starts back to school on a new venture in life, he would help us get one of the rooms cleared out. I think it is Railyn that kept one bedroom for herself and one for DH. I've thought about it for a long time, but we always had so much company that we used all 4 bedrooms, the couches and the basement for people. That has died down now so I think I can finally use one of the rooms like I had planned. YAY!! Exciting.


What is your DS taking in school?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have any of you been following this post on KP?
> Sad situation but makes one angry if it is a scam. A good read though as we don't always read everything or have the time too. I'm only attaching this so that you are aware and that you haven't or won't be drawn into this scam or whatever it is as some others already have on KP.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's OK for me to do this.
> ...


I read the first couple of pages. It's a strange story, and why I try not to reveal much personal info here, not using full names and so on. I've always been a private person in general, and things like this leave me flabbergasted. I could never be so brazen.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh I love, love soup too. I remember my Mother making all kinds of soup, I'm trying to decide which was my favourite, lol! Loved her tomato soup and her potato soup, also loved her leek soup, but think her vege soup was my favourite. Goodness that huge pot seemed to last for days, lol! When it was nearing the bottom of the pot she would add more vege's or barley. Always tasted so good on cold winter days.


The only soups we had at home came from Heinz cans. I never remember my mum making it. My gran used to make a great Chicken broth with vegetables, from the carcass, when we had had chicken on Sunday. I loved that.

I really enjoy making soup. In fact we had cheese and broccoli soup for lunch today, using up some of the cheese we had in for Christmas. Usually, it is a case of throwing whatever I have in the pan, then blending it, but when I feel more adventurous, Lindsey Barham's 'A Celebration of Soup' is my source of inspiration. The Cheese and Broccoli recipe comes from that book.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me. It will take a minute as they are on the phone.


Good to hear!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I read the first couple of pages. It's a strange story, and why I try not to reveal much personal info here, not using full names and so on. I've always been a private person in general, and things like this leave me flabbergasted. I could never be so brazen.


Seems very crazy, if she wants to sell stuff she could say so or start an etsy shop. Really weird.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, what a great adventure you have had, I totally enjoyed. Your photos. 
Well, must get off my backside & get some work done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I saw that and am glad she reported it. I do think she could have said the name since it is a scam but maybe she would be afraid of retaliation since the person has her name and address.


They did eventually say the name as quite a few of them had received pms from the same person


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I travel with friends. Several years ago, I ran into two guy friends that are world travelers, and they asked if I was interested in an Alaskan cruise. I said yes, and another gay guy went with us. Since then, we have tried to find some females to be my roommate. There are 2 other girls that go with us sometimes, but one of them is high maintenance and really difficult. I mentioned how wonderful your trip to Panama was, and even though they have been there, we are planning a trip in April 2018!


I'll be your female travelling companion!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I travel with friends. Several years ago, I ran into two guy friends that are world travelers, and they asked if I was interested in an Alaskan cruise. I said yes, and another gay guy went with us. Since then, we have tried to find some females to be my roommate. There are 2 other girls that go with us sometimes, but one of them is high maintenance and really difficult. I mentioned how wonderful your trip to Panama was, and even though they have been there, we are planning a trip in April 2018!


If you go you must see the bio museum. It is strategically located so you have water on. Its sides and it looks toward the Atlantic/Carribean on one side and the Pacific on the other side. You learn so much about Panama. There is also a parc with trees and plants and a few other additions too as you will see in the flowers. I should have gotten tips from you before I went. It also looks back on the city, a great view. A few shots from there. Do you see the addition to the flowers. It is actually beautiful. Quite funny though as the person driving us back to the hotel was walking really fast. So I just had to snap a photo and run. Didn't see the gorgeous caterpillar until I looked at the photo. There are other things we need to see if we go back. You probably mentioned the botanical gardens. That must be gorgeous.

Wanted to add that they are adding an aquarium that will have 2 separate sides. One will be the Atlantic and the other the Pacific with the appropriate species of fish in both.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you go you must see the bio museum. It is strategically located so you have water on. Its sides and it looks toward the Atlantic/Carribean on one side and the Pacific on the other side. You learn so much about Panama. There is also a parc with trees and plants and a few other additions too as you will see in the flowers. I should have gotten tips from you before I went. It also looks back on the city, a great view. A few shots from there. Do you see the addition to the flowers. It is actually beautiful. Quite funny though as the person driving us back to the hotel was walking really fast. So I just had to snap a photo and run. Didn't see the gorgeous caterpillar until I looked at the photo. There are other things we need to see if we go back. You probably mentioned the botanical gardens. That must be gorgeous.


I am so glad that you enjoyed yourself, after all the trepidation that went before. Much better to worry about something unnecessarily and have it go well, than to not give something due thought and have it become a disaster.

Your photos are lovely. Post as many as you like!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a few more photos that are rather different as there was a little turbulence as I took a few photos, so I made them like paintings since they were already blurry. Here's one of NYC. Also another where it looks like a shark breathing fire. Again, have to switch to the phone so will take a second.
> 
> Who can guess what the second photo is?


La Plane, La Plane...✈

Do you remember that TV program? I loved it!!!!
Guess I should say the engine.

Love the NYC photo, you should have it enlarged and hang in your home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so glad that you enjoyed yourself, after all the trepidation that went before. Much better to worry about something unnecessarily and have it go well, than to not give something due thought and have it become a disaster.
> 
> Your photos are lovely. Post as many as you like!


Thank you and I like your thinking. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cant remember who asked, but, the yellow and orange gazanias were on separate plants.
Daralene, wonderful, clear pics. I would never imagine high rises in Panama.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> La Plane, La Plane...✈
> 
> Do you remember that TV program? I loved it!!!!
> Guess I should say the engine.
> ...


You got it!
I don't think I know that program. :sm13:
Good idea!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cant remember who asked, but, the yellow and orange gazanias were on separate plants.
> Daralene, wonderful, clear pics. I would never imagine high rises in Panama.


There is a whole lot of building there. I don't think Julie would have seen these when she was there as a child.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, sounds like the desert is loving the rain. May it continue gently! We still haven't gotten any but had three bands of clouds pass over. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom used to make the best ox tail soup & dumplings, thick almost like stew. DH doesn't like soup with dumplings????


Oh I forgot Oxtail soup, love that too, not many people do though.
Guess I'm a Soup nut too, lol!????????????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm off for a nap ???? 
. Hasta luego.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing I did as a mother was right, then it would come, 'but Mwyffanwy is the loveliest of the grandchildren', breast feeding her was almost considered a sin. I had her visiting for a whole six months- it was an awful time for me.


Six months. Yikes. Bravo for making it through that one. I would have surely tried to find a reason I couldn't have her. Don't know what but it would have to be good or really bad.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> The topic went to about 23 pages, so I didn't read everything, just the beginning and the most recent posts. Just shows how important it is to be wary of giving personal information to strangers. The nice thing about KTP is, we do get to know and trust one another, and people who are not what they seem rarely appear and quickly give up.


Yes still at 23 pages. 
Whoever is sending these PM to KP members is evidently from Aberdeen, Scotland, which is insulting other KPers from that area. 
Their KP name is on page 14 you just have to scroll down to see who it is.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> The only soups we had at home came from Heinz cans. I never remember my mum making it. My gran used to make a great Chicken broth with vegetables, from the carcass, when we had had chicken on Sunday. I loved that.
> 
> I really enjoy making soup. In fact we had cheese and broccoli soup for lunch today, using up some of the cheese we had in for Christmas. Usually, it is a case of throwing whatever I have in the pan, then blending it, but when I feel more adventurous, Lindsey Barham's 'A Celebration of Soup' is my source of inspiration. The Cheese and Broccoli recipe comes from that book.


Sounds delicious too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> You got it!
> I don't think I know that program. :sm13:
> Good idea!


I think it was "Fantasy Island" if I recall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> There seems to have been some new rule brought into rugby since the beginning of the year that they are no longer allowed to make contact with the head - not before time I would say, although the diehards (DH amongst them!) think they are wasting the game with so many new rules, although even he concedes that this could be one of the better changes.


I recall seeing something about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Me, too :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


I think most of us on the TP are!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be your female travelling companion!


I'll keep that in mind! We are a fun, and funny, bunch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are there now Joy. Thanks and hope you are feeling better. Missing Panama and the warmth but good to be home too.


That is always the way, when you've had a good trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry you have been sick and I know it would be hard eating out and not setting off that Pain again. Gentle hugs and wishing you a complete healing.


For Liz, from me too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you go you must see the bio museum. It is strategically located so you have water on. Its sides and it looks toward the Atlantic/Carribean on one side and the Pacific on the other side. You learn so much about Panama. There is also a parc with trees and plants and a few other additions too as you will see in the flowers. I should have gotten tips from you before I went. It also looks back on the city, a great view. A few shots from there. Do you see the addition to the flowers. It is actually beautiful. Quite funny though as the person driving us back to the hotel was walking really fast. So I just had to snap a photo and run. Didn't see the gorgeous caterpillar until I looked at the photo. There are other things we need to see if we go back. You probably mentioned the botanical gardens. That must be gorgeous.
> 
> Wanted to add that they are adding an aquarium that will have 2 separate sides. One will be the Atlantic and the other the Pacific with the appropriate species of fish in both.


We have booked our cruise! It won't be until April, 2018, so lots of time to wait! Our next trip is in May. We are going to London, Paris, and Amsterdam. I'm getting really excited.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I think it was "Fantasy Island" if I recall.


Oh yes, I remember that and what you are talking about.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is always the way, when you've had a good trip!


Agreed. One tired traveler. Or but at least. It from jet lag. Same time zone in Panama as here. Shocked me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> We have booked our cruise! It won't be until April, 2018, so lots of time to wait! Our next trip is in May. We are going to London, Paris, and Amsterdam. I'm getting really excited.


Wow Pammie. You go Girl!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So glad you had a fantastic time Daralene. You are not posting to many pictures so you can get rid of that fear too
> I know everyone will agree we love seeing your pictures


Absolutely! We love all you post, Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, cool, you go woman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There is a whole lot of building there. I don't think Julie would have seen these when she was there as a child.


They did have what we called skyscrapers even then, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Six months. Yikes. Bravo for making it through that one. I would have surely tried to find a reason I couldn't have her. Don't know what but it would have to be good or really bad.


Up until I met her, she had always seemed really nice- but she did not forgive me for sounding southern English and being a Scot/Kiwi. We had the most awful argument once over Golden Syrup, and how light or dark it was- the Tate & Lyle Golden Syrup is anaemic compared with what I remember having in Scotland when it first became available after the end of sugar rationing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, healing energy sent your way. One of the harder things for me to remember when I return to exercise after illness is that I can choose to participate in only part of class.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


Glad to hear you are safely home. What a fantastic trip you have had and thank you for sharing it with us through all your great photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We have booked our cruise! It won't be until April, 2018, so lots of time to wait! Our next trip is in May. We are going to London, Paris, and Amsterdam. I'm getting really excited.


You'll love that and have the name and address of a yarn shop for you to visit in London.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you go you must see the bio museum. It is strategically located so you have water on. Its sides and it looks toward the Atlantic/Carribean on one side and the Pacific on the other side. You learn so much about Panama. There is also a parc with trees and plants and a few other additions too as you will see in the flowers. I should have gotten tips from you before I went. It also looks back on the city, a great view. A few shots from there. Do you see the addition to the flowers. It is actually beautiful. Quite funny though as the person driving us back to the hotel was walking really fast. So I just had to snap a photo and run. Didn't see the gorgeous caterpillar until I looked at the photo. There are other things we need to see if we go back. You probably mentioned the botanical gardens. That must be gorgeous.
> 
> Wanted to add that they are adding an aquarium that will have 2 separate sides. One will be the Atlantic and the other the Pacific with the appropriate species of fish in both.


Thanks for posting the photos. Brings back fond memories.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Liz, from me too.


Thank you. I went to exercise class this morning and found I was a bit shaky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We have booked our cruise! It won't be until April, 2018, so lots of time to wait! Our next trip is in May. We are going to London, Paris, and Amsterdam. I'm getting really excited.


Wish I could find a fun group like yours to travel with. Your next trip sounds wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent your way. One of the harder things for me to remember when I return to exercise after illness is that I can choose to participate in only part of class.


Thanks, I did try to do it slowly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll love that and have the name and address of a yarn shop for you to visit in London.


iknit London?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Wow quite a lot going on in our knitting world overnight.
Daralene we love your posts and you have had a wonderful trip by the look and writing of your adventures, thank you so much.
I have just read a bit about the scammer, and definitely feel there's a serious problem with her, great to be advised of it.
Liz I do hope you feel better soon that digestion problem sounds very debilitating, hugs.
Margaret (Darowil) my Stu, loves cricket, which I don't, and said he can't wait for the match coming up between NZ and Aussie! May the best team win!
Stu and I have been getting a few jobs done round here as we are still on holidays until Thursday.
We have had a new downpipe installed outside to take the heavy rain we get once in awhile.
Will be having new vertical blinds installed within a month or so, got that lined up yesterday.
And will have a couple of window hinges fixed next week. Once all that's done, will be looking at renovating our upstairs bathroom.
It all adds value, and keeps up the maintenance on the house.
The Jaguar car is in the repair place now and he's gone up there to check on progress.
Will need to get back to work, to pay for all the things going on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> iknit London?


That's it and I even remember getting off at the Waterloo station!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one. 

Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. I went to exercise class this morning and found I was a bit shaky.


Hoping you are feeling less shaky by now!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Wow Cindy awesome work, I love the shawl pattern it looks super.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow Cindy awesome work, I love the shawl pattern it looks super.


ditto!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cindy, those are so colourful and the shawl is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful work Cindy, thanks for posting. Budasha, hoping you are not feeling so shaky now. Fan, hoping the Jag is now fixed and ready to serve you in style many more years. What a fine trip it gave you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


They are lovley , I like the colours you used in the little sweater


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've lost track of who Jennie is? I've been getting very behind, and I suspect into muddles as well.


Jennie's the pregnant one in Texas, she's the least stressful of everyone, she's quite good really, about cleaning up and taking care what needs done, I'd leave Jen in charge of my house must faster than Christopher any day. lol
And really, since I've lived through her first pregnancy, it should be a breeze, she's fairly even tempered when pregnant, it's the rest of the time that she can be a bit hormonal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy now. My car is back on road with a replacement alternator obtained from a wreckers. Much less expensive than new and most of the work done by DN2s boyfriend. Love when someone in the family can do the work needed.


Wonderful news!!! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie's the pregnant one in Texas, she's the least stressful of everyone, she's quite good really, about cleaning up and taking care what needs done, I'd leave Jen in charge of my house must faster than Christopher any day. lol
> And really, since I've lived through her first pregnancy, it should be a breeze, she's fairly even tempered when pregnant, it's the rest of the time that she can be a bit hormonal.


So she already has a child?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sure will need prayers for sanity with the 3 of them. Hopefully having someone else there will keep Christopher on track. And hopefully they can put up with each others oddities. You won't be bored by the sound of it.


Christopher and Cassie are definitely my main concerns, I think that they'll do okay as long as Cass is on her meds, but we'll see how it goes. 
Jennie doesn't create too much stress for me other than that I need to make room for her and it'll be interesting having another person in the house when I'm used to being her by myself so much. Hopefully she'll get a job quick. lolol I was always working when she lived with us every other time and so was she.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Wow; you've been busy. I especially like the shawl, but then I love green!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well your life could get interesting then. Stay sane, breath in, out. I hope it all works out for all of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It wasn't so much that my MIL didn't agree with my breast feeding but telling me that I was not
> "normal" was what upset me. Of course, I was never good enough for her little boy. I loved her anyway.


I can see why, and it's never a good feeling to feel like someone thinks you aren't good enough. You were the better woman.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

kiwifrau said:


> I love the design of the coffee table. I'm happy you were able to find your treasure. I'm sure you were so happy to see it advertised and be able to agree on a price.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> There seems to have been some new rule brought into rugby since the beginning of the year that they are no longer allowed to make contact with the head - not before time I would say, although the diehards (DH amongst them!) think they are wasting the game with so many new rules, although even he concedes that this could be one of the better changes.


We have the same thoughts by many on the rules coming into the NFL as far as helmet to helmet contact and such. 
They've proven that too many concussions can cause some serious issues later, including suicides and violent behaviors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm also definitely an 8, probably a 9 but since they didn't go that high... :sm12:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful work Cindy, thanks for posting. Budasha, hoping you are not feeling so shaky now. Fan, hoping the Jag is now fixed and ready to serve you in style many more years. What a fine trip it gave you.


Thank you we do enjoy cruising around in the old big cat car. Stu just got back from seeing what's wrong with it, and the radiator needs replacing. Getting a part for it may take a bit of time as it's an old car.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cindy, fun seeing all yourknitting. Nice work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was hoping for OT, but the Cowboys just didn't run the clock down enough. Green Bay is really hot right now. Cowboys should be even better next year if Jones doesn't make too many changes.
> 
> I like Cuban! I think he is a little eccentric, but very intelligent.


The main problem with Jerry Jones, he fixes what's not broken, here's hoping that he keeps his mitts off and lets Jason Garret make decisions.

I do too, he's got a good personality, he is very intelligent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you we do enjoy cruising around in the old big cat car. Stu just got back from seeing what's wrong with it, and the radiator needs replacing. Getting a part for it may take a bit of time as it's an old car.


And thank goodness she got you home safely from your big trip! Will you have to wait for one to be wrecked? How do Daimler/Jaguar go about something like this?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too and one thing that surprises me is my stash since joining KP. Thought I would never do that but then there are sales, so I am saving money RIGHT? LOL A goal is to get a craft room set up and then I can see what I have. In actuality, I like to buy yarn for each particular project, so it really doesn't make sense for me to have stash. Promising myself I will find storage bins that are see through instead of having bins and bags I can't see into. Several on here have set up their own craft rooms and I love what they did. I have so many patterns, and now going back through some of them I wonder why I ever liked them, but more that I like than not. I just went into pattern frenzy when I joined KP.


I got some great ones that are a perfect size at Walmart for $5.83 ea I think. I need another 3-5 I think.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Nice work, I love the shawl, such pretty colors and beautiful knitting! Great job!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My stash has grown also. I made boot cuffs for my DD's bachelorette party and she told me to use some of the yarn I had. I told her that I didn't have the correct yarn for the pattern she had chosen. I think she rolled her eyes!


LOLOL!!! David said something one day and I told him I didn't have that yarn in my stash, he about died. lolol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm also definitely an 8, probably a 9 but since they didn't go that high... :sm12:


Was thinking the same thing myself, LOL. I get anxious when I don't have a knitting project somewhere near by... About the only place I don't knit is in the bathroom...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon Scheller said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > I love the design of the coffee table. I'm happy you were able to find your treasure. I'm sure you were so happy to see it advertised and be able to agree on a price.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent Marianne a Christmas card along with one for her housemate. Housemate got hers but Marianne STILL hasn't and we're only a little over 50 miles away!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, if they wind deliver, don't accept the package! I sent my friend a Birthday & Christmas card about Dec.5th & she still hasn't received either one! I know ther was a return address & it hasn't come back to me so where did they go? The service just gets poorer & poorer & the costs higher


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Fan said:


> Wow Cindy awesome work, I love the shawl pattern it looks super.


Thanks! It was nice yarn to work with!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


I'm glad you are overcoming fears, keep those photo's coming please.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> You have not mentioned your back, Denise, hoping that means all is well?!


Improving all the time, thanks Julie. Still have twinges of pain, up my leg and through my body like an electric shock. Typical nerve pain I'm told. And still going to rehab twice a week until next week. Hope your hip is not giving you grief at the moment.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Got a good deal of knitting done this morning while sitting with my daughter at her dentist appointment. She is 19, but has severe anxiety issues, so she had to take valium before the appointment, plus the laughing gas, and still needed me in the room with her. So I sat and knitted on the baby blanket for my co-worker and chatted with hygienist while they did the work. She has another appointment tomorrow too, so might even get it done! It's funny, people's reactions to knitting in public. I seem to get a lot of "oh wow, that's neat, I could never do anything like that, I just don't have the time/patience/etc..."


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keeping them all in my prayers KayeJo. Is this the same one that was previously going to move in with Christoper? And I apologize but I don't recall who Jennie is; another niece?


Yes, Cassie is the one. 
Jennie is the girl that has lived with me on and off since she was 15, I call her my adopted daughter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely knitting cindygecko. I especially like the colors in the shawl. Your fingers have been flying !


cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So will Jennie be coming before or after she delivers?


Poledra65 said:


> Jennie's the pregnant one in Texas, she's the least stressful of everyone, she's quite good really, about cleaning up and taking care what needs done, I'd leave Jen in charge of my house must faster than Christopher any day. lol
> And really, since I've lived through her first pregnancy, it should be a breeze, she's fairly even tempered when pregnant, it's the rest of the time that she can be a bit hormonal.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Fantastic! I make individual serving sizes, they freeze faster and reheat easier, great for myself or when company comes.
> 
> If you don't defrost overnight in the fridge, I put them in the microwave to defrost then slowly or on a very low heat to warm them up that way. Very easy, just remember if you blend this soup it's very creamy and thick so be careful when you're reheating.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will save and try in my winter


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, thanks for letting me know. I do get quite enthusiastic. I really have to watch that as I said I would like to live in Panama and now Danilo is ready to find us a place. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: You can see why I was worried about causing an International Institute. Another funny thing I said was in this situation: The music therapist (PHD and published), of course I had no idea how accomplished she was or I would have kept my mouth shut, said that she was told she needed to loosen up. I guess she is quite the researcher and geared for that type of mentality. Well, I said she should hang out with musicians....total silence. They are after all musicians. Then I didn't want to say Jazz Musicians as I might insult somebody else, so I said the Panamanian musicians as they are so warm and open-hearted to cover. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: At least I am laughing at myself. Of course I really meant the jazz musicians as we do nothing but laugh when we are out together.


See, they loved you and are ready for you to move close by. lol 
LOL! Hey, or hang with the knitters.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And thank goodness she got you home safely from your big trip! Will you have to wait for one to be wrecked? How do Daimler/Jaguar go about something like this?


The guy has contacts for parts, also the internet is handy when parts are hard to find.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Improving all the time, thanks Julie. Still have twinges of pain, up my leg and through my body like an electric shock. Typical nerve pain I'm told. And still going to rehab twice a week until next week. Hope your hip is not giving you grief at the moment.


I am glad it is on the improve, I know that one when you get the nerve twinges, but fortunately from long ago.
The hip is best not mentioned- we now have another Junior Doctors Strike which will be gumming up the works- they are taking for ever and seem to be nowhere near agreement. Have to have a Lung Function Test first.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I saw that and am glad she reported it. I do think she could have said the name since it is a scam but maybe she would be afraid of retaliation since the person has her name and address.


The name was put up by someone else later in the post. She PMed me after Caitlin was born offering to knit for her, but I told her they already had more clothes than they needed and she seemed satisfied with that. I don't really think it was a scam, I think the lady in question may well have mental problems causing her to behave naively.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The guy has contacts for parts, also the internet is handy when parts are hard to find.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????I think there should be programs in school for kids who aren't interested in academics, I know in some parts of the world after grade 10 kids can take courses in high school that allow them to finish grade 12 with apprentice qualifications in mechanics, carpentry, hair dressing etc. Instead of having to spend 2 years leanrning stuff they have no interest or aptitude for.


I completely agree.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news Heather! It was good you had a bicycle but I was concerned for you in case of inclement weather and the market place/stall.


My participation in outdoor market is on hold until March, when cooler weather starts. Am doing an indoor market where tables and chairs are supplied so only need to carry stock and air dryers to hang towels and scarves on. Also this market is really close to local train station. As for the weather, I just keep an eye on it, and phone seniors for pickup if needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you we do enjoy cruising around in the old big cat car. Stu just got back from seeing what's wrong with it, and the radiator needs replacing. Getting a part for it may take a bit of time as it's an old car.


Is there a dealer in your neighborhood? Is there an auto wrecking place somewhere in Australia that could find and send you a part, or a parts central online? I am sure finding a part will be a real challenge. When we needed a bumper for my sis's 1959 IH truck, it took us almost a year to find one, but through a parts online source we finally located one in AZ. Interestingly, the truck is my dad's SD one, and the bumper from AZ originally came from a truck that was parted out in SD. I am hoping that your mechanic can quickly find one, new if possible. Or, is there a radiator repair shop who could possibly fix it? Hoping you will be able to restore it quickly and well. I love old vehicles. Just turned my 1982 Datsun into a classic truck with a new " old car" classic license. This will be cheaper for me. My sis has her IH with a vintage license.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Lovely knitting, you've sure been busy. Such an interesting shawl, I haven't seen that pattern before


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you are safely home. What a fantastic trip you have had and thank you for sharing it with us through all your great photos.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


That is a great idea to use for knitting stuff. Those hooks would be great to organize circulars!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


Very nice, sure looks big for jewelry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This was posted on the Forum today - "What level of knitting addiction have you reached?" - I'm definitely at level 8!
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/8-stages-becoming-knitting-addict/


Yes me too- and for a long time I must say.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll love that and have the name and address of a yarn shop for you to visit in London.


Yea! My friends, Bill and Scott, are so good at helping me find yarn. They also helped me find lace in Spain. They are so funny. I think they sort of enjoy the looking. Of course, they also give me a hard time about having so much yarn! They keep asking me if I've used any of it yet! They have been friends for over 30 years. Not a couple, more like brothers. I've probably known them about 20 years, but it has just been the last few years that we have become close. I really enjoy spending time with them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> iknit London?


I'll have to write that down! I can hardly wait to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too and one thing that surprises me is my stash since joining KP. Thought I would never do that but then there are sales, so I am saving money RIGHT? LOL A goal is to get a craft room set up and then I can see what I have. In actuality, I like to buy yarn for each particular project, so it really doesn't make sense for me to have stash. Promising myself I will find storage bins that are see through instead of having bins and bags I can't see into. Several on here have set up their own craft rooms and I love what they did. I have so many patterns, and now going back through some of them I wonder why I ever liked them, but more that I like than not. I just went into pattern frenzy when I joined KP.


I'm slowly putting my stash onto Ravelry. Slow job with my rather large stash I must say. But every time I get new yarn it goes straight in now.
And I put all my new projects in under projects, if made from stash that is not yet in my Ravelry stash I put it in first. Then fill in the yarn for the project from Ravelry. And then when I finish the project, put it into Ravelry with yarn used out of my stash it comes automatically. Finding it really good- and will be even better if I ever get it all in!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


Glad you arrived home safely. Now to settle down and return to a normal life for awhile. And next time you get the chance to go soemwhere you won't need to worry that you can't do it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Normaedern. This young man and his wife are certainly using their wealth to help the people of their country. They live in Boston now but have not forgotten their roots. Patrizia is the one starting the Music Therapy in Panama with her husband's support. They truly are philanthropists. Their country and even other Central American countries know of them and love them. I've never met anyone like them and even Patrizia's mother who changed the law in Chile to help those having strokes to get free treatment. They truly love the people and are helping. Danilo plays in a very famous jazz group and travels all over the world and teaches music in Boston and passes on that music is to be used to help heal the world. Students will go out from this school to all over the world and teach their students this. The emphasis now is on how to make money from music, so this is different from any program I know of. I feel God has blessed us by allowing us to meet them. I have never wanted a lot of money because I thought it ruined people and so did DH. We were taught money is the root of all evil and it does seem to be, but here are people who are not like that. It isn't just for show. They really want to make a difference in their country and in the world. One young musician we met from Canada is doing pow wows with the Native Indians and helping to educate them through the session about diabetes and how to save their lives along with other issues. A beautiful young man who is already starting to make a change. There is more to what he is doing but I couldn't hear it all as we were on the way to the airport in a noisy van and since he'd gone to the party, he fell asleep after a short talk.


So often we are told money is the root of all evil- but what the Bible actually says is love of money is the root of all evil. And what a huge difference that one little word makes. In the case of this couple money is being used for good, but if they loved money they would not be doing this with it. Not money but your attitude to it that is the problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Better send your postal employees up to where I live.
> 
> I was informed Canada Post no longer delivers parcels to the door in my development or the other seniors development across the river from us.
> 
> ...


How stupid is that? Understand why they might deliver especially the big ones but if you take payment to deliver shouldn't you be at least attempting to deliver it? Clearly if no-one home you can't. So if you had no transport you wouldn't be able to get them?
Why don't those sending them use a courier company if Canada Post don't actually deliver them? Or maybe they don't know either?

But you would need to get the one on that side of the city not the one who couldn't even read the number on the building he delivered my first parcel to. One couldn't do his correctly while went beyond doing his job correctly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is there a dealer in your neighborhood? Is there an auto wrecking place somewhere in Australia that could find and send you a part, or a parts central online? I am sure finding a part will be a real challenge. When we needed a bumper for my sis's 1959 IH truck, it took us almost a year to find one, but through a parts online source we finally located one in AZ. Interestingly, the truck is my dad's SD one, and the bumper from AZ originally came from a truck that was parted out in SD. I am hoping that your mechanic can quickly find one, new if possible. Or, is there a radiator repair shop who could possibly fix it? Hoping you will be able to restore it quickly and well. I love old vehicles. Just turned my 1982 Datsun into a classic truck with a new " old car" classic license. This will be cheaper for me. My sis has her IH with a vintage license.


We have a good repair shop we deal with and he's very good at sourcing parts, via the internet if needed. Our Jaguar is 1995 in age. I'm loving this old car very much, it's so comfy to ride in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The only soups we had at home came from Heinz cans. I never remember my mum making it. My gran used to make a great Chicken broth with vegetables, from the carcass, when we had had chicken on Sunday. I loved that.
> 
> I really enjoy making soup. In fact we had cheese and broccoli soup for lunch today, using up some of the cheese we had in for Christmas. Usually, it is a case of throwing whatever I have in the pan, then blending it, but when I feel more adventurous, Lindsey Barham's 'A Celebration of Soup' is my source of inspiration. The Cheese and Broccoli recipe comes from that book.


All our soup as kids was from Heinz as well except for Mummy's soup. Lamb bones and vegies in water. Plus barley. But now I make a lot of soup. And David is very happy to have soup as a meal so I'm fortunate there.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> All our soup as kids was from Heinz as well except for Mummy's soup. Lamb bones and vegies in water. Plus barley. But now I make a lot of soup. And David is very happy to have soup as a meal so I'm fortunate there.


Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired. 
Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is close to gary, indiana. i thought if it was close enough i might drive over to meet you. but that is a little far. it's been a long time since i've been in that neck of the woods. --- sam


That would have been so nice, but I agree it is a bit far. 
I had thought if it were closer or less out of the way I would swing by to meet you as well.
It would be fun to go visit with Gwen as well but that is a little beyond me too with the rental.
Darn it :sm26:

Evelyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The name was put up by someone else later in the post. She PMed me after Caitlin was born offering to knit for her, but I told her they already had more clothes than they needed and she seemed satisfied with that. I don't really think it was a scam, I think the lady in question may well have mental problems causing her to behave naively.


But, she sure knows how to troll through to find members with brand new babies!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, help, just looked closely at knitting I did yesterday and I have ladder beween needles. I dont get this with dbl points. Do you know what im doing wrong? I knit the first 3 stitches on new needle tightly. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


That is very clever--great find. Is it about your shoulder height?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were more expensive to use since you had to keep buying the inserts. some people liked them - others didn't see any difference. it was pretty much individual preference. --- sam



darowil said:


> That is something totally new to me. Wonder if it really helps or if it just a gimmick


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, she sure knows how to troll through to find members with brand new babies!


I read the topic posted on her and first thought possibly impaired, but after reading all,I thought extremely cunning and kind of creepy too. We are well warned to stay clear of her approaches and hope Admin remove her, with a warning her behaviour is unacceptable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


What a great find!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


What a great piece of furniture Gwen. It would cost a fortune in the charity shops here


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a great find!


Ditto! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


Very colourful, glad you figured it out, how to post!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are home safe and sound. happy that you had a great time - either roosevelt or churchhill said 'we have nothing to fear but fear itself'. what an achievement this trip was for you. well done daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm HOME. A little tired, but Panama is the same time zone as here so not as bad as other trips. They had a fabulous party the last night after the Panama Jazz Festival was over but us old-timers went back to the hotel and slept to be ready at 6am to leave for the airport. I was awake at 3:49 am, so I had no problem being ready. We heard about the party on our way to the airport. The young lady in the one seat never said one word, just looked up and sort of groaned, the young man told us it was so much fun. They had Panamanian musicians playing, who were fantastic, and Danilo and his wife, Patrizia, the founders, were dancing and fantastico! I saw her earlier that night dancing at the side of the stage and she was amazing. My body just doesn't move like that. Music is so much a part of their life and the rhythms....wow. We met and shook hands with the Mayor who spoke to the crowd, who were so thrilled at seeing and hearing him speak. This festival is free so there were about 35,000 people there and such a well behaved crowd. Scholarships were given out to students who worked really, really hard and I saw parents crying as their child received their scholarship in front of all these people. What an amazing moment for them. I heard the last day that the ages in the program are 8 - 15.
> 
> You know, I would have missed out on so much if I had given in to my fears. I can tell you, I had adrenaline running through my body just thinking about going and my mind was all confused. The amazing thing is that when I was there I had no problem at all. Fear makes life so inhibiting. I will have to be sure and teach my grandchildren this. Fear does have a place when it is a part of wisdom, but it can get out of hand. I'm hoping I don't go back to my old ways now that I am home.
> 
> I have a fear that I'm posting too many photos... :sm23: but since I'm overcoming fears, please forgive me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> While I sit and mutter grammar corrections at the TV, no matter who is talking...!


Me too!! Commercials are really bad but I have to say the newscasters in Wyoming/Nebraska make me want to pull out my hair, if you're going to be on TV or a radio, at least check the pronunciations of the places you are talking about. 
Facebook postings where people think they are being clever but using bad word usage, drives me crazy, OMG! My mother is coming out !! I guess it was bound to happen eventually...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched much sports, I do understand hockey & baseball but can't make sense of a sport where one poor fellow gets the ball & 15 others chase him & jump on top in a pile???? The poor guy on the bottom is lucky to be able to get up again????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you go you must see the bio museum. It is strategically located so you have water on. Its sides and it looks toward the Atlantic/Carribean on one side and the Pacific on the other side. You learn so much about Panama. There is also a parc with trees and plants and a few other additions too as you will see in the flowers. I should have gotten tips from you before I went. It also looks back on the city, a great view. A few shots from there. Do you see the addition to the flowers. It is actually beautiful. Quite funny though as the person driving us back to the hotel was walking really fast. So I just had to snap a photo and run. Didn't see the gorgeous caterpillar until I looked at the photo. There are other things we need to see if we go back. You probably mentioned the botanical gardens. That must be gorgeous.
> 
> Wanted to add that they are adding an aquarium that will have 2 separate sides. One will be the Atlantic and the other the Pacific with the appropriate species of fish in both.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> La Plane, La Plane...✈
> 
> Do you remember that TV program? I loved it!!!!
> Guess I should say the engine.
> ...


Fantasy Island. Loved that show, I like the later version on syfy too. Of course in the first one, Ricardo Montalban was fabulous.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely knitting, you've sure been busy. Such an interesting shawl, I haven't seen that pattern before


It's called "close to you" I t was a free pattern and I think I found it on. Raverly. Its real easy to knit. I think I might make a few more of them.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


Very good find! And great use for it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great find, Gwen! It will be a wonderful yarn/knitting supplies holder.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness they are fluffy an bright. Wonder what kind of fish they would attract? Me...I'd just frame them. Really pretty.


flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We will get together one day! I'm determined!


EJS said:


> That would have been so nice, but I agree it is a bit far.
> I had thought if it were closer or less out of the way I would swing by to meet you as well.
> It would be fun to go visit with Gwen as well but that is a little beyond me too with the rental.
> Darn it :sm26:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I'm not sure. Sending you a PM.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, help, just looked closely at knitting I did yesterday and I have ladder beween needles. I dont get this with dbl points. Do you know what im doing wrong? I knit the first 3 stitches on new needle tightly. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually more belly height ( a little above shoulder if sitting down).



RookieRetiree said:


> That is very clever--great find. Is it about your shoulder height?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the name Cindygecko...I had it in my ravelry library and just downloaded.



cindygecko said:


> It's called "close to you" I t was a free pattern and I think I found it on. Raverly. Its real easy to knit. I think I might make a few more of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a bit ache from moving stuff today and am taking Pacer's advise and getting my thyroid levels checked in the morning so I'm heading to bed early. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sounds like you are having fun. Dry camping can be a challenge.


We are having so much fun! Our friends DD flew in Saturday night. We went off roading yesterday. Today we took her to Mexico. We all left lots of money behind again. It was after 4 when we got back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Those are lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So she already has a child?


10 years old in June. She's staying with Jennies mom for the time being while Jen gets things organized for the future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So will Jennie be coming before or after she delivers?


Before, she won't deliver until July/August.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:35 pm and I am caught up. I haven't done any knitting today. ????

Off to bed shortly
.was up and down all night last night so early to bed tonight. Have my volunteer hour tomorrow morning and I missed it last week cuz of the sniffles and sneezes.


Got to go and take Deuce out. See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 16 January '17

Everyone had the day off today. The boys were going stir crazy so Heidi and Gary took them to the McDonald's in Bryan - it has a playland in it. They are going to bring me home a couple of fish sandwiches. I really like McDonald's fish sandwiches.

A rainy, damp and overcast day. It is to continue raining - evidently heavily at times during the night. We are to get around an inch of rain which will help the water table to be sure. The rest of the week temperatures are to be in the high 40's/low 50's which will be nice - almost spring like.

Have been working on my socks - will have Heidi take a picture of them and email me the picture. I will then find out if the lesson Alexis gave me stuck.

No-Bake Oatmeal Cookie Energy Bites - Gluten-Free

These gluten-free No-Bake Oatmeal Cookie Energy Bites are the perfect treat to keep in the fridge to grab pre-workout or any time you need an energy boost!

Author: Faith 
Prep time: 20 mins
Total time: 20 mins
Yield: About 16 balls/8 servings

Ingredients
4 tablespoons golden raisins, divided
6 Medjool dates, pitted
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg
¼ teaspoon coarse kosher salt
¾ cup (84 g) walnuts, toasted
¾ cup (72 g) old-fashioned rolled oats
2 tablespoons golden raisins, coarsely chopped

Instructions

1. Add 2 tablespoons golden raisins and the dates to a small bowl and cover with boiling water; soak for 3 minutes and then drain, reserving the liquid.

2. Transfer the soaked raisins and dates to a food processor along with the vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, salt, and walnuts and pulse a few times until crumbly.

3. Add the oats and puree until it comes together as a sticky ball of dough, adding the reserved liquid from soaking the raisins and dates 1 teaspoon at a time to help the dough come together if needed.

4. Pulse in the remaining 2 tablespoons raisins a couple times to combine.

5. Use a 1 tablespoon-sized scoop to measure out the dough and roll it into balls.

6. If desired, immediately roll each ball in toasted chopped nuts, unsweetened shredded coconut, or toasted oats.

7. Store covered in the fridge for up to 2 weeks. (They will lose their stickiness after being in the fridge.)

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/no-bake-oatmeal-cookie-energy-bites-gluten-free/

Rice and Meatball Soup

Soup in the winter months is one of my favorite 'go to' comfort foods. My mom used to always make this soup and after chatting to my sister, I think we have the right recipe. And for some reason, we've had real winter since the beginning of December. That is unusal for us living on the coast.

Ingredients

3 quarts water
2 cups cooked rice
1 medium sliced onion
2 stalks celery chopped
1/2 cup green onions
2 bay leaves
1/2 red cayenne pepper
1 tbsp. salt 
1/4 tsp pepper
2 tbsp fresh parsley used for garnish
Meatball Mixture
1 pound ground lean beaf
1 egg
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Cook the rice in advance.

2. Prepare soup broth adding ingredients as listed.

3. Let simmer for 20 minutes.

4. Prepare meat mixture and form small meatballs.

5. Drop them into the broth.

6. Continue boiling for 15 more minutes and then allow to simmer.

7. Just prior to serving add parsley as garnish

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/rice-and-meatball-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Taco Lasagna

This taco lasagna is saucy, cheesy and delicious. Try this fun twist on your traditional lasagna with lots of Mexican flavors, yet still an easy weeknight and family-friendly meal.

Author: Joanna Cismaru
Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 40 mins
Calories: 408 kcal
Servings: 8

Ingredients

1 lb ground beef
1 large onion chopped
1 green bell pepper chopped
7 oz pack or jar of taco sauce, I used Club House
10 oz can enchilada sauce
15 oz ricotta cheese
1 egg
2 1/2 cups cheddar cheese, I used Mexican blend
9 no boil lasagna noodles, about half a package

Toppings

1/2 cup cherry tomatoes chopped
2 green onions chopped
2 tbsp fresh cilantro chopped
1 avocado sliced

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375 F degrees.

2. Add the ground beef to a large skillet and brown it over medium-high heat until it's no longer pink, breaking it up as you go along.

3. Add the chopped onion and bell pepper to the skillet and let it cook for about 3 minutes, until the onion is translucent and the pepper is tender.

4. Stir in the taco sauce and enchilada sauce and bring to a boil. Remove from heat.

5. In another medium size bowl, whisk together the ricotta cheese, egg and 1/2 cup of the cheddar cheese.

6. Start layering the lasagna in a 9x13-inch baking dish. Start with a layer of 3 lasagna noodles, then add 1/2 of the meat sauce over the noodles.

7. Next add 3 more lasagna noodles, then spread the ricotta mixture over the noodles.

8. Add 3 more lasagna noodles, then the remaining meat sauce. Top with the remaining 2 cups of cheese.

9. Bake uncovered for 30 minutes or until the cheese melts and gets bubbly and the noodles are cooked through.

10. Let cool for about 10 minutes before slicing it then top with tomatoes, onions, cilantro and avocados.

Recipe Notes: (1) The taco sauce I used has chipotle in it and lots of seasoning which makes it very flavorful, it's called Taco Skillet Sauce with Chipotle by Club House. However, if you cannot find this exact sauce feel free to add Taco seasoning to the sauce for more flavor. (2) To freeze leftover lasagna, it's best to cut it up into individual servings first, then wrap each serving in plastic wrap. Make sure each piece is wrapped tightly. Place all the individual wrapped pieces in a large freezer-safe plastic bag. Lasagna will last for several months in the freezer. (3) To store leftovers in the refrigerator, place lasagna in an airtight container and refrigerate for 5 to 7 days.

NOTE: Nutritional information does not include toppings. Please keep in mind that nutritional information is a rough estimate and can vary greatly based on products used.

Nutrition Facts:Taco Lasagna - Amount Per Serving (258g) - Calories 408Calories from Fat 184

% Daily Value*: Total Fat 20.4g31% - Saturated Fat 11.6g58% - Cholesterol 130mg43% - Sodium 697mg29% - Potassium 392mg11% - Total Carbohydrates 19.2g6% - Dietary Fiber 0.8g3% - Sugars 4g - Protein 35.3g71% - Vitamin A31% - Vitamin C58% - Calcium41% - Iron63%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/taco-lasagna/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=4e938b26c5-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-4e938b26c5-35465673

I could probably eat a blood orange if I had my eyes closed. They just don't look appetizing to me. Have any of you every had a blood orange. However - that being said - I think could eat a piece of this cake and really enjoy it.

BLOOD ORANGE THYME UPSIDE DOWN CAKE RECIPE

This Blood Orange Thyme Upside Down Cake recipe, with hints of thyme and ginger, is a lovely cake perfect for tea time or any time of the day.

AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON
PREP TIME:20 MINUTES
COOK TIME:50 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME:1 HOUR 10 MINUTES
YIELD: 10

INGREDIENTS:
4-5 blood oranges*
3/4 cup (6 oz, weight) butter, softened and divided
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup whole milk

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350-degrees F.

2. Grate 1 tablespoon of zest from oranges. Cut off tops and bottom of oranges. Carefully cut off rinds and pith of oranges from top to bottom, following curve of orange. Thinly slice oranges and remove any seeds. Set aside.

3. Melt 1/4 cup butter in a 9-inch round or 9×9-inch square baking pan in oven until melted. Carefully remove from oven. Whisk brown sugar into melted butter until combined. Place back in oven for 3 minutes. Remove from oven and whisk slightly to blend; spread evenly across bottom of pan. Arrange blood orange slices evenly over top of butter/sugar. Reserve any extra slices for garnish. Set aside.

4. In a bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside.

5. In a separate mixing bowl beat together remaining 1/2 cup softened butter, granulated sugar, orange zest, thyme and ground ginger until slightly lightened in color, about 3 minutes. Scrape down bowl as needed.

6. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Scrape down bowl as needed.

7. Beat in vanilla extract until smooth.

8. Alternate adding in flour/baking powder mixture and milk, mixing until just combined. Scraping down bowl as needed.

9. Carefully spoon batter over blood orange slices in baking pan and gently spread evenly.

10. Bake at 350-degrees F until wooden pick or cake tester comes out clean, about 35-45 minutes.

11. Let cool in pan for 10 minutes then invert onto serving plate. Scrape out any remaining syrup from pan and drizzle over cake.

12. Serve with fresh whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.

*Depending on size of oranges you may need more or less.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/blood-orange-thyme-upside-cake-recipe/

All You Can Eat Cabbage Soup

Prep time: 20 mins 
Cook time: 35 mins 
Total time: 55 mins 
Total Cost: $7.89 
Cost Per Serving: $0.99 (2 cups each) 
Serves: 16 cups

Ingredients
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
4 cloves garlic $0.32
1 large onion $0.34
½ lb. carrots $0.33
½ bunch celery $0.55
1 green bell pepper $0.75
½ lb. frozen green beans $0.78
28oz. can diced tomatoes $1.69
8oz. can tomato sauce $0.55
½ head green cabbage $1.13
6 cups vegetable broth* $0.78
¼ bunch fresh parsley, chopped $0.22
½ Tbsp smoked paprika $0.07
1 tsp dried oregano $0.10
½ tsp dried thyme 0.05
Salt and pepper to taste $0.05
1-2 Tbsp lemon juice $0.08

Instructions

1. Mince the garlic and dice the onion. Add both to a large soup pot along with the olive oil and sauté over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent.

2. While the onions and garlic are cooking, peel and slice the carrots, slice the celery, and dice the bell pepper.

3. Add the carrots, celery, bell pepper, and frozen green beans to the pot, followed by the diced tomatoes (and their juices) and tomato sauce. Stir to combine.

4. Allow the vegetables in the pot to heat while you chop the cabbage.

5. Chop the cabbage into one-inch strips or squares, then add them to the pot.

6. Add the vegetable broth, chopped parsley, paprika, oregano, thyme, and some freshly cracked pepper. Stir to combine.

7. Place a lid on the pot and bring it up to a boil. Once boiling, turn the heat down to medium-low and allow the pot to simmer until the cabbage is tender (about 20 minutes).

8. Turn off the heat and add salt to taste. Start with about ½ tsp salt and add more as needed. The total amount will vary depending on your tastes and the type of broth used, but the salt is crucial for the vegetable flavors to pop.

9. Finish the soup with lemon juice. Start by stirring in one tablespoon and adding more to your liking.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon to make my broth.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/can-eat-cabbage-soup/

Hot and Sour Soup

serves 2 to 3

Ingredients
1 cup cubed firm tofu (I used one-half of that Trader Joe's two-pack.)
2 cups chicken broth
2 cups water
1 package of sliced mushrooms
1 can bamboo shoots
1 can sliced water chestnuts
2 tablespoon soy sauce (La Choy is gluten-free)
1 teaspoon sesame oil
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar (and some more later)
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes (and some more later)
--green onion for garnish

The Directions:

1. Combine everything in your slow cooker. Use a 4-quart slow cooker.

2. Cook on low for 7-9 hours or high 4-5

NOTE: Taste. If you need more of the sour flavor, add more rice wine vinegar. If you need more of the hot flavor, add more red pepper flakes. I like my soup very hot and sour, so I added another 1 tablespoob of the vinegar and another 1/4 teaspoon of the pepper flakes.

3. Garnish with sliced green onion.

NOTE: You could easily slip in lots more veggies that you have on hand---carrots, celery, those cute little canned corncobs, etc.

NOTE: Many recipes call for cooked chicken or pork, which would be a great addition if you have some on hand or wanted to meat it up.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/01/crockpot-hot-and-sour-soup-recipe.html

CHUNKY BEEF, CABBAGE AND TOMATO SOUP - INSTANT POT OR STOVE TOP

Ground beef, cabbage, vegetables and tomatoes, this is the perfect soup to clean out your fridge! And it's super easy to make.

3 Smart Points
3 - Points + 
181 calories
Makes 11 cups.

INGREDIENTS*

1 lb 90% lean ground beef
1-1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup diced onion
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced carrot
28 oz can diced or crushed tomatoes
5 cups chopped green cabbage
4 cups beef stock (canned* or homemade)
2 bay leaves

DIRECTIONS

1. Assuming your electric pressure cooker has a saute option, or if using the Instant Pot, press the saute button and let the pressure cooker get very hot, when hot spray with oil, add the ground beef and salt and cook until browned breaking the meat up into small pieces as it cooks, 3 to 4 minutes.

2. When browned, add the onion, celery and carrots and saute 4 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the tomatoes, cabbage, beef stock and bay leaves, lock the lid cook high pressure 20 minutes.

4. Let the steam release naturally. Remove bay leaves and serve. 
To cook on the stove top: Follow the same directions as above in a large pot or Dutch oven, cook covered low 40 minutes.

*check labels for gluten-free or Whole30 compliant.

Calories: 181 - Total Fat: 6g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 40mg - Sodium: 592mg -Carbohydrates: 14g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 4.5g - Protein: 15.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/chunky-beef-cabbage-and-tomato-soup-instant-pot/#shEDY2P20Eoib2es.99

Enjoy --- Sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad it's not just my memory going wonky about the salt! We didn't have bottle liners either, but we were allowed to make up enough bottles for the day and keep them in the fridge which is frowned upon now!


Oh? They still allow that here or at least they did couple of years ago with Serena. As long as they were used within 24hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


Great score Gwen!!!! I need to go to Goodwill in Scottsbluff, maybe next week, I need a few things and if I can find them used in decent condition for cheap, so much the better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yea! My friends, Bill and Scott, are so good at helping me find yarn. They also helped me find lace in Spain. They are so funny. I think they sort of enjoy the looking. Of course, they also give me a hard time about having so much yarn! They keep asking me if I've used any of it yet! They have been friends for over 30 years. Not a couple, more like brothers. I've probably known them about 20 years, but it has just been the last few years that we have become close. I really enjoy spending time with them.


It's great that you have friends to travel with that are that close, and a woman traveling is always, well mostly, safer traveling with men.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are there now Joy. Thanks and hope you are feeling better. Missing Panama and the warmth but good to be home too.


Fantastic photos and what a wonderful experience you have had. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm slowly putting my stash onto Ravelry. Slow job with my rather large stash I must say. But every time I get new yarn it goes straight in now.
> And I put all my new projects in under projects, if made from stash that is not yet in my Ravelry stash I put it in first. Then fill in the yarn for the project from Ravelry. And then when I finish the project, put it into Ravelry with yarn used out of my stash it comes automatically. Finding it really good- and will be even better if I ever get it all in!


That's what I'm trying to do too, I've gotten it all in, just putting in new stuff now as I get it, and then remembering to put in my new projects.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Didn't get on the computer yesterday as the kids were over and spent the night. I am so sleep that I am going to mark I have read to the end of page 29.
Will try to catch up tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the prop on the plane. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I have a few more photos that are rather different as there was a little turbulence as I took a few photos, so I made them like paintings since they were already blurry. Here's one of NYC. Also another where it looks like a shark breathing fire. Again, have to switch to the phone so will take a second.
> 
> Who can guess what the second photo is?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I read the topic posted on her and first thought possibly impaired, but after reading all,I thought extremely cunning and kind of creepy too. We are well warned to stay clear of her approaches and hope Admin remove her, with a warning her behaviour is unacceptable.


My first thought when reading her posts what that it was someone trying to sound like they were less smart and literate than they actually are, but I could just be jaded and assuming the worst, which I try not to do, so I hope that Kate is right and it's just someone that is a bit handicapped.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kiwifrau - it's good to be informed about things like that. i hope she returned them and informed admin - i don't think they would be happy. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Have any of you been following this post on KP?
> Sad situation but makes one angry if it is a scam. A good read though as we don't always read everything or have the time too. I'm only attaching this so that you are aware and that you haven't or won't be drawn into this scam or whatever it is as some others already have on KP.
> 
> Sam, I hope it's OK for me to do this.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Better send your postal employees up to where I live.
> 
> I was informed Canada Post no longer delivers parcels to the door in my development or the other seniors development across the river from us.
> 
> ...


Good heavens, that is ridiculous! 
:sm14:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> While I sit and mutter grammar corrections at the TV, no matter who is talking...!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: me too --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky are you -- i know you will have a great time. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I travel with friends. Several years ago, I ran into two guy friends that are world travelers, and they asked if I was interested in an Alaskan cruise. I said yes, and another gay guy went with us. Since then, we have tried to find some females to be my roommate. There are 2 other girls that go with us sometimes, but one of them is high maintenance and really difficult. I mentioned how wonderful your trip to Panama was, and even though they have been there, we are planning a trip in April 2018!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos daralene - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> If you go you must see the bio museum. It is strategically located so you have water on. Its sides and it looks toward the Atlantic/Carribean on one side and the Pacific on the other side. You learn so much about Panama. There is also a parc with trees and plants and a few other additions too as you will see in the flowers. I should have gotten tips from you before I went. It also looks back on the city, a great view. A few shots from there. Do you see the addition to the flowers. It is actually beautiful. Quite funny though as the person driving us back to the hotel was walking really fast. So I just had to snap a photo and run. Didn't see the gorgeous caterpillar until I looked at the photo. There are other things we need to see if we go back. You probably mentioned the botanical gardens. That must be gorgeous.
> 
> Wanted to add that they are adding an aquarium that will have 2 separate sides. One will be the Atlantic and the other the Pacific with the appropriate species of fish in both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very old series of television - Fantasy Island.

"At a luxurious but remote tropical island resort, the enigmatic Mr. Roarke somehow makes the secret dreams of his well-heeled guests come true, although twists of fate occasionally turn those dreams into nightmares. He is assisted by Tattoo, a little person who could be trusted to sing out, "Da plane! Da plane!" as each group of guests arrived. In the final season of the series, Roarke is joined by Lawrence, a dapper Englishman. As a sort of anthology series, the show featured new guest stars each week, and many big names of the era made a trip onto "Fantasy Island."

it stared Ricardo Montalban as Mr. Rparke and Hervé Villechaize as Tattoo.



Cashmeregma said:


> You got it!
> I don't think I know that program. :sm13:
> Good idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally caught up, wow, you guys were busy while I was out this morning. Marla called and needed her car, so I took her the car and then she wanted to go to Scottsbluff for soup and cold meds, the price difference makes it worthwhile to go that far. She's feeling human but not a hundred percent yet. I think I'll sit, knit, and watch tv. 
See you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow pammie - a world traveler - you go girl! --- Sam



pammie1234 said:


> We have booked our cruise! It won't be until April, 2018, so lots of time to wait! Our next trip is in May. We are going to London, Paris, and Amsterdam. I'm getting really excited.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely knitting cindygecko - the shawl is beautiful - love the color you used. ---- sam



cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is she going to have the baby while she is at your place? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news!!! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - i do hope she does not get into trouble. --- sam



KateB said:


> The name was put up by someone else later in the post. She PMed me after Caitlin was born offering to knit for her, but I told her they already had more clothes than they needed and she seemed satisfied with that. I don't really think it was a scam, I think the lady in question may well have mental problems causing her to behave naively.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


WOW! What a deal, wouldn't find a deal like that here for that price. Have fun filling it up with lots of craft items.
????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great find gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely flyty1n - i am sure the receivers will love them too. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantasy Island. Loved that show, I like the later version on syfy too. Of course in the first one, Ricardo Montalban was fabulous.


Oh I couldn't remember the actors name, you are right Ricardo Montalban, loved him, ha!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> is she going to have the baby while she is at your place? --- sam


Hopefully in the hospital. 
LOL! Just kidding, yes, that's the plan, less stress here and hopefully she'll get a decent job and will be able to eventually move back into her own place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

couldn't find it. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> It's called "close to you" I t was a free pattern and I think I found it on. Raverly. Its real easy to knit. I think I might make a few more of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 10 years old in June. She's staying with Jennies mom for the time being while Jen gets things organized for the future.


That could be good for her to have time with her grandmother.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> a very old series of television - Fantasy Island.
> 
> "At a luxurious but remote tropical island resort, the enigmatic Mr. Roarke somehow makes the secret dreams of his well-heeled guests come true, although twists of fate occasionally turn those dreams into nightmares. He is assisted by Tattoo, a little person who could be trusted to sing out, "Da plane! Da plane!" as each group of guests arrived. In the final season of the series, Roarke is joined by Lawrence, a dapper Englishman. As a sort of anthology series, the show featured new guest stars each week, and many big names of the era made a trip onto "Fantasy Island."
> 
> it stared Ricardo Montalban as Mr. Rparke and Hervé Villechaize as Tattoo.


Now I remember the 2 actors after reading your info, thanks Sam. HA! I always thought it was La Plane, La Plane but you are right, Da Plane sounds more like it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This has been a very lazy day. I am doing a dishcloth with leftover yarn. Not enough to do anything with, so it will be pretty ugly. This one I'll use as it doesn't matter what it looks like to me. I am getting ready for a little bigger and better project, but just can't decide what I want to do. One of DD's friends is having a boy in March and she wants me to knit her a football hat. So I guess that is what I should do. I also need to order yarn for her afghan. I have the color she wants, but not enough. I'll use that for one of her friends and buy more for DD. I'm afraid the dye-lots would never match as I've had it a while.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Lovely work, Cindy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you are feeling less shaky by now!


I am, thanks, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful work Cindy, thanks for posting. Budasha, hoping you are not feeling so shaky now. Fan, hoping the Jag is now fixed and ready to serve you in style many more years. What a fine trip it gave you.


Better now, thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Got a good deal of knitting done this morning while sitting with my daughter at her dentist appointment. She is 19, but has severe anxiety issues, so she had to take valium before the appointment, plus the laughing gas, and still needed me in the room with her. So I sat and knitted on the baby blanket for my co-worker and chatted with hygienist while they did the work. She has another appointment tomorrow too, so might even get it done! It's funny, people's reactions to knitting in public. I seem to get a lot of "oh wow, that's neat, I could never do anything like that, I just don't have the time/patience/etc..."


So sorry that your daughter has such difficulty with dental work. I hope that she will eventually be able to cope.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


That was a good find and a good price too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Wow quite a lot going on in our knitting world overnight.
> Daralene we love your posts and you have had a wonderful trip by the look and writing of your adventures, thank you so much.
> I have just read a bit about the scammer, and definitely feel there's a serious problem with her, great to be advised of it.
> Liz I do hope you feel better soon that digestion problem sounds very debilitating, hugs.
> ...


Being in NZ you have a good chance of beating us. And thus getting back the Chappel-Hadlee trophy which we just regained. We had lost it in NZ and then regained it here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


Those flies are too beautiful to use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


Good work- I like the little child's sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

More good soup recipes....yum.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very old series of television - Fantasy Island.
> 
> "At a luxurious but remote tropical island resort, the enigmatic Mr. Roarke somehow makes the secret dreams of his well-heeled guests come true, although twists of fate occasionally turn those dreams into nightmares. He is assisted by Tattoo, a little person who could be trusted to sing out, "Da plane! Da plane!" as each group of guests arrived. In the final season of the series, Roarke is joined by Lawrence, a dapper Englishman. As a sort of anthology series, the show featured new guest stars each week, and many big names of the era made a trip onto "Fantasy Island."
> 
> it stared Ricardo Montalban as Mr. Rparke and Hervé Villechaize as Tattoo.


I used to enjoy watching this program.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have the same thoughts by many on the rules coming into the NFL as far as helmet to helmet contact and such.
> They've proven that too many concussions can cause some serious issues later, including suicides and violent behaviors.


If one of footballers is deemed to have been concussed he is not allowed back on the field for the game and must be reassessed prior to playing the next game.
While I'm not sure what the rulin gis for cricket in the last test a player was hit by a ball twice and after the second he showed signs of concussion and wasn't to finish the game- so sounds like a similar rule applies.

The player who got hit by a bat last night is out for the rest of the series (a few games only left) with a blood clot to the jaw. At one stage they thought he had a broken jaw.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to bed. Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That could be good for her to have time with her grandmother.


Yes, I think it's been good for all of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Improving all the time, thanks Julie. Still have twinges of pain, up my leg and through my body like an electric shock. Typical nerve pain I'm told. And still going to rehab twice a week until next week. Hope your hip is not giving you grief at the moment.


sounds encouraging that things might settle down. Is it feeling better than pre-surgery yet?
We've made it to 40 today but as it only a couple of hot days that is fine. Maryanne's place is still comfortable without the a/c. Yesterday was 36 but tomorrow only 28. Thursday is 35 again and is the set up day for David's work conference which will be hard. But after today that is the hottest day for the next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> If one of footballers is deemed to have been concussed he is not allowed back on the field for the game and must be reassessed prior to playing the next game.
> While I'm not sure what the rulin gis for cricket in the last test a player was hit by a ball twice and after the second he showed signs of concussion and wasn't to finish the game- so sounds like a similar rule applies.
> 
> The payer who got hit by a bat last night is our for the rest of the series (a few games only left) with a blood clot to the jaw. At one stage they thought he had a broken jaw.


Yes, same here, they are out if signs of concussion and have to be reassessed over the next 7 days I think it is, but not positive.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Read but didn't comment...appreciate everyone's thoughts. I got the shawl blocked and it should be dry tomorrow. I also finished the second hat and blocked it lightly, then will weave in ends. I can't find the sheet with notes for one row...augh. I KNOW I rewrote it!

We're still getting rain! I cooked down the leftover soup and made a pot pie for supper. I ate too much. I've really got to get a handle on that--do not want to gain.

I'm going back to looking through my notes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


That looks really handy with plenty of room for all the various things you need.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> If one of footballers is deemed to have been concussed he is not allowed back on the field for the game and must be reassessed prior to playing the next game.
> While I'm not sure what the rulin gis for cricket in the last test a player was hit by a ball twice and after the second he showed signs of concussion and wasn't to finish the game- so sounds like a similar rule applies.
> 
> The payer who got hit by a bat last night is our for the rest of the series (a few games only left) with a blood clot to the jaw. At one stage they thought he had a broken jaw.


The only cricket I ever enjoyed was going to a week of it between West Indies and NZ. I was a telegraph operator, back in the 70s and we had to go to the games and send out the press releases the news reporters gave us. It was fun, and we met all the players too. I was allowed to go out on the field and hand out sliced oranges to them at break times. I can't watch it nowadays, finding it way too long and boring for my impatient self lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh? They still allow that here or at least they did couple of years ago with Serena. As long as they were used within 24hours.


Not here now- make up as needed. Have to send bottles to childcare with the water in it and the powder seperate so they can mix it up when needed. (this way the parents can't complain that the wrong strength was given hence having to send the water as well). Obviously different rules apply to expressed breast milk!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I'm trying to do too, I've gotten it all in, just putting in new stuff now as I get it, and then remembering to put in my new projects.


Going to take me ages to get it all in. Trying to do around 10 most days. That way I can still knit! I'm actually thinking of suggesting to our Guild that we do a Ravelry workshop (or maybe 2 one basic for finding patterns and yarns and the other advanced for things like stash and projects. And somewhere the groups etc as well).
In fact I might even send the President an email right now). I did! Noticed I hadn't sent this when I went off to send the email.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you brought this up again Tami. I've always told my kids that now days having a college degree is not the sign or answer to everyone's employment or confirmation of intelligence, or whatever. Not every job or every individual requires degrees. Yes, I have multiple degrees but my career choice required it. Did that make me better at my job? Maybe in the sense that it gave me an easier path to learning some information I needed but definitely not in all aspects of my career. My oldest daughter does not have a college degree yet she is very successful career wise and learned what she needed to know through experience and has just accepted a position of developing the marketing plan for a new company and this company sought her out because of her personal experience. IMHO it is not having or not having a degree that makes you a success. I've seen people with degrees out the whazoo that one, haven't a lick of sense and two, aren't successful and vice versa. Love yourself and never ever put yourself down because you do or do not have a piece of paper that says you went to this or that college/university. And furthermore, what is success anyway? Again, IMHO, success is defined by: 1. are you happy with yourself? 2. are you respected in general by others? 3. is your life fulfilling to you? 4. do you continue to grow mentally, emotionally, and in physical well-being? and 5. do you have a strong faith commitment? To me, that is a measurement for success. End of my soapbox....at last for now! LOL


Well said! Besides, we still need plumbers, carpenters, cashiers, mechanics, all sorts of service oriented careers that are skilled labor in some cases, that don't require a degree.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


Very pretty, seems a shame to let a slimy fish try to eat them????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> It's called "close to you" I t was a free pattern and I think I found it on. Raverly. Its real easy to knit. I think I might make a few more of them.


Thanks, I've added it to the to- do file????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, seems a shame to let a slimy fish try to eat them????


Ah, but then I could eat the fish! Actually, I don't fly fish...but I do fish.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami, I've never heard the term "dry camping"; what is it? The shrimp sounds delicious; love fresh shrimp.


Think tent camping with no electricity or anything, just with all the other amenities in an RV. We carry our water and bathroom etc with us and kitchen etc, just no hook ups. The 2 couples we are with have solar panels attached to their roofs, so have their own power, but do still need to run their generator to charge the RV batteries to an extent, and to use the oven or microwave, as the solar doesn't provide enough energy to run those. We will need to empty the black (toilet) holding tank and the grey (shower, sink) water tank and take on fresh water again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kiwifrau - it's good to be informed about things like that. i hope she returned them and informed admin - i don't think they would be happy. --- sam


I hope she kept them and informed Admin. If she never agreed to pay for them and they are sent to her she is under no obligation to pay for them or spend money sending them back. And maybe if everyone she does this to does the same she might stop sending them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's been DD#2's diagnosis. After 2 med changes and several blood and iron transfusions, she's on a somewhat even-keel, but needs constant vigilance if what she eats. Hope your cousin finds the solutions quickly.


I saw right after I posted this that she is now home. Doing well so far. Faith is 7-8 years older than I am, so this is really going to be a big change for her!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully in the hospital.
> LOL! Just kidding, yes, that's the plan, less stress here and hopefully she'll get a decent job and will be able to eventually move back into her own place.


So later this year you may have a baby in the house as well?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> couldn't find it. --- sam


It's there- I added it to my Ravelry library.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. I found some beautifyul sterling silver in Mexico..do you have photos? We had a bunch of shrimp from Galveston and were told to leave them as is only to rinse them several times and then freeze in bag with fresh water. Each new bag was as fresh as the first. Love shrimp...for camping a recipe for "low country boil". is great. Just dump it out on newspaper on picnic table! http://allrecipes.com/recipe/44033/daves-low-country-boil/


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Going to take me ages to get it all in. Trying to do around 10 most days. That way I can still knit! I'm actually thinking of suggesting to our Guild that we do a Ravelry workshop (or maybe 2 one basic for finding patterns and yarns and the other advanced for things like stash and projects. And somewhere the groups etc as well).
> In fact I might even send the President an email right now). I did! Noticed I hadn't sent this when I went off to send the email.


Ravelry workshops are a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The only cricket I ever enjoyed was going to a week of it between West Indies and NZ. I was a telegraph operator, back in the 70s and we had to go to the games and send out the press releases the news reporters gave us. It was fun, and we met all the players too. I was allowed to go out on the field and hand out sliced oranges to them at break times. I can't watch it nowadays, finding it way too long and boring for my impatient self lol!


But think of all the knitting you could do :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw right after I posted this that she is now home. Doing well so far. Faith is 7-8 years older than I am, so this is really going to be a big change for her!


Great that she's home, I hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So later this year you may have a baby in the house as well?


That's the plan, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw right after I posted this that she is now home. Doing well so far. Faith is 7-8 years older than I am, so this is really going to be a big change for her!


She may have been having symptoms for a long time that she didn't pick up and so may fin dherslef feeling much better if it can be controlled by medication and diet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, but then I could eat the fish! Actually, I don't fly fish...but I do fish.


We fish too but don't use flies here. Spoons or hooks with ? What looks like Frog legs on them?, I don't know what they call them. I love fresh fish & DH is very good at deboning & filleting them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's the plan, we'll see how it goes.


That really would be a big change! They do tend to take over a household. Can't put them in a room and ignore them (well you can try but doesn't work too well!).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ravelry workshops are a great idea. :sm24:


If Margaret likes the idea I will need to do more investigating and see what else I may have missed or ignored. At least one other lady is a user of Ravelry (beyond just pattern searching) so we could work together.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> But think of all the knitting you could do :sm02:


I prefer to knit, listening to the radio, or tv shows. But when it comes to football, e.g. rugby league, and rugby union, I'm there yelling at the tv, or seeing it live at the games in winter. Checking out the hunky boys running round the field in their shorts is a very pleasant indulgence lol!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We fish too but don't use flies here. Spoons or hooks with ? What looks like Frog legs on them?, I don't know what they call them. I love fresh fish & DH is very good at deboning & filleting them


I use good old earthworms for catching catfish. I grew up with "real" bait and never learned any other way.

I found my notes on the row...renumbered so I was looking in the wrong place. :sm12: :sm16: The more I work on this pattern, the less confident I feel! I need to go to bed...and maybe give it a timeout too... Heh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup. 
Here the link for Cindys scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you

Margaret, too bad your DH installed the cupboards & ironing board too high, so much to do & now having to redo.

Tami, sounds like you are having a great trip.

Well, I think i should have stayed in bed this morningÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I had some minky "scraps" & found a pattern for an earflap hat online. I have all these pieces & want to either use them or get rid of them, anyway, I had to do some "wiggling" to get the pattern to fit. Well, I had to piecethe earflap band & managed to cut 2 for the same sideÃ°ÂÂÂ©Then I had to piece some more. Got all the pieces, then put one together wrongÃ°ÂÂÂ© Finally got it done but should have taken less than an hour but probably twice that! I think I will make a few more & hopefully all the mistakes were in the first one.

I also signed up for a MKAL that runs until Dec with one clue each month, I got the first clue done tonight & it looks nice. Hope the rest will too the only drawback is I hate having things hanging around instead of just getting it finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I prefer to knit, listening to the radio, or tv shows. But when it comes to football, e.g. rugby league, and rugby union, I'm there yelling at the tv, or seeing it live at the games in winter. Checking out the hunky boys running round the field in their shorts is a very pleasant indulgence lol!


Does your knitting go with you to the live football?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 30. We had a great day in Mexico again our friends DD is here now and she has never been. Down to 8% battery so this will be quick! Forgot that Rookie asked if I had pics of what we have bought. Not yet but will try when phone is charged and not so late. Think we are doing laundry and taking a road trip to see Sultan Se in california. On Wednesday we will go up to Quartzite.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does your knitting go with you to the live football?


No not allowed, they check your bag at the gates as you enter. Too exciting to knit anyway! I'm jumping up and down yelling with the best of them.
It's good to have an interest in sports of our choosing though, really good to watch. ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That really would be a big change! They do tend to take over a household. Can't put them in a room and ignore them (well you can try but doesn't work too well!).


It really would be, but it's always nice to have a baby in the house, especially when I don't have to change all the diapers. Once David gets over the fear of them, he's great with them. lol Babies not diapers, he isn't going to change a diaper on penalty of death. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I prefer to knit, listening to the radio, or tv shows. But when it comes to football, e.g. rugby league, and rugby union, I'm there yelling at the tv, or seeing it live at the games in winter. Checking out the hunky boys running round the field in their shorts is a very pleasant indulgence lol!


LOL!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!


I might be a 68 years old, old lady but I ain't dead from the neck down. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


Both the hat and the mystery piece look great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I might be a 68 years old, old lady but I ain't dead from the neck down. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


Damn tootin'! I'm with you all the way! :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:



> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


Looks great


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


That looks super, I am busy doing a bolero and have my cabled jumper waiting, that I bought yarn and pattern for on trip. It's a bit hot for knitting much these past few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great


Thank you, it's a nice easy pattern, once you've got it it goes pretty easy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That looks super, I am busy doing a bolero and have my cabled jumper waiting, that I bought yarn and pattern for on trip. It's a bit hot for knitting much these past few days.


Thank you. 
I'm looking forward to seeing them both finished, but I can understand it being to hot to knit.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What a time we are having in our new home. I didn't like the shelves and cloths rods in the closets and pantry, they looked too light weight to me. Anyway, we started using then as that was what we had. Last evening the rod, shelf combo in the master bedroom closet gave way. All our clothes are on the floor. Grandchildren will pick them up tomorrow. THe company has been called and they will fix the shelves. I am still unhappy but I will get over it.
As I may have told you before, my daughter and SIL have a goat farm about 6 hours driving time from here. Kurt stays at the farm and DD goes back and forth. She is only a couple of years from retirement so wants to finish that out. Anyway, they had planned on having their goats kid the between the middle of December and now. DD took her annual vacation to be at the farm to help with the kidding. During this time they had not one kid. Even the vet is puzzled. Kurt will have to handle the maternity ward himself. They did have an Angus calf born on New Years Day so they do have a baby on the farm but not as many as they were hoping for. They raise meat goats. In this area there is one culture that really enjoys goat meat . You get the idea. It is a family farm as DSL father has a fair amount if money so bought this farm for his 3 boys. Kurt runs it and lives on the farm. They have about 200 acres so by my standard it is quite large.
I think DH and I are both feeling better. I finish my second round of antibotics today so hopefully all the bugs are dead. DH is getting home health. Today a delightful person came over to help him with his activities such as dressing, showering, etc. Really enjoyed talking with her and she said that she spent way too much time with us as she was enjoying herself too. Finally we got a person who understood some of the problems with a person exposed to Agent Orange is Viet Nam. Agent Orange is a terrible poison and does awful things to a person 40 or so later. Don't get me started but anyway, that is nice to get someone who understands.
Take care, play nice and have fun. And she loved our cat.
Hugs,
Marilyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> No not allowed, they check your bag at the gates as you enter. Too exciting to knit anyway! I'm jumping up and down yelling with the best of them.
> It's good to have an interest in sports of our choosing though, really good to watch. ????????


Really? Even international cricket matches allow knitting needles. The local footy matches I go to don't usually even do any security checks. One of the reasons I love my circulars (with plain vanilla socks) is that when the football gets exciting it doesn't matter if I drop them to scream or clap.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That looks super, I am busy doing a bolero and have my cabled jumper waiting, that I bought yarn and pattern for on trip. It's a bit hot for knitting much these past few days.


A lady on one of my Ravelry groups recently posted that at 46C it was too hot to do anything but knit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


It's a nice looking yarn- fair bit of knitting in that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> What a time we are having in our new home. I didn't like the shelves and cloths rods in the closets and pantry, they looked too light weight to me. Anyway, we started using then as that was what we had. Last evening the rod, shelf combo in the master bedroom closet gave way. All our clothes are on the floor. Grandchildren will pick them up tomorrow. THe company has been called and they will fix the shelves. I am still unhappy but I will get over it.
> As I may have told you before, my daughter and SIL have a goat farm about 6 hours driving time from here. Kurt stays at the farm and DD goes back and forth. She is only a couple of years from retirement so wants to finish that out. Anyway, they had planned on having their goats kid the between the middle of December and now. DD took her annual vacation to be at the farm to help with the kidding. During this time they had not one kid. Even the vet is puzzled. Kurt will have to handle the maternity ward himself. They did have an Angus calf born on New Years Day so they do have a baby on the farm but not as many as they were hoping for. They raise meat goats. In this area there is one culture that really enjoys goat meat . You get the idea. It is a family farm as DSL father has a fair amount if money so bought this farm for his 3 boys. Kurt runs it and lives on the farm. They have about 200 acres so by my standard it is quite large.
> I think DH and I are both feeling better. I finish my second round of antibotics today so hopefully all the bugs are dead. DH is getting home health. Today a delightful person came over to help him with his activities such as dressing, showering, etc. Really enjoyed talking with her and she said that she spent way too much time with us as she was enjoying herself too. Finally we got a person who understood some of the problems with a person exposed to Agent Orange is Viet Nam. Agent Orange is a terrible poison and does awful things to a person 40 or so later. Don't get me started but anyway, that is nice to get someone who understands.
> Take care, play nice and have fun. And she loved our cat.
> ...


It's great that the home health person understood about the things that your DH has gone through and that they both enjoyed the time. 
Goats are fun, though the billy's are smelly, well they are down right stinky but they can be fun. We raised them in Kodiak, AK and did sell them for meat to those who wanted them, we sold them live, they had to do the rest. 
Glad the kitty got love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a nice looking yarn- fair bit of knitting in that.


Thank you, I do like this yarn, it does not seem to split and knits up smoothly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lady on one of my Ravelry groups recently posted that at 46C it was too hot to do anything but knit!


We belong to a rugby league club and they're quite strict with their rules, wow that's incredibly hot 46C, my hands would be soaking wet sweating.
I guess it's what you get used to temperature wise. It's been quite humid this week so knitting not on the agenda too much. I feel the heat badly, as well as the cold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Those flies are too beautiful to use.


I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


They look beautiful Joyce what kind of fish are they for , ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, looking beautiful, as always.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thank you. I went to exercise class this morning and found I was a bit shaky.


Take things easy and slow. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


They are all lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


Looks great Gwen, Dont let the puppies see how to open it. LOL. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


What gorgeous colours!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> sounds encouraging that things might settle down. Is it feeling better than pre-surgery yet?
> We've made it to 40 today but as it only a couple of hot days that is fine. Maryanne's place is still comfortable without the a/c. Yesterday was 36 but tomorrow only 28. Thursday is 35 again and is the set up day for David's work conference which will be hard. But after today that is the hottest day for the next week.


We got to 39c here today. And windy. Awful, but it did start to cool down a bit around 4ish. At 7.15pm it is 23c. Under 30c for us till next Monday. Keep cool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


 Hat looks great Bonnie I'm thinking of making some of the 1898 seaman hats ( think I got the name right ) just haven't decided what colour use 
I couldn't do a MKAL that takes that long I would want it finished long before then :sm01:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not here now- make up as needed. Have to send bottles to childcare with the water in it and the powder seperate so they can mix it up when needed. (this way the parents can't complain that the wrong strength was given hence having to send the water as well). Obviously different rules apply to expressed breast milk!


It all changes every couple of years it seems. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


That looks lovely Kaye beautiful colour


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


your mystery project is looking lovely., and the hat is a lovely colour and looks really warm. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A lady on one of my Ravelry groups recently posted that at 46C it was too hot to do anything but knit!


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes if you call the company they can get you the same dye lot if they still have it on hand. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> This has been a very lazy day. I am doing a dishcloth with leftover yarn. Not enough to do anything with, so it will be pretty ugly. This one I'll use as it doesn't matter what it looks like to me. I am getting ready for a little bigger and better project, but just can't decide what I want to do. One of DD's friends is having a boy in March and she wants me to knit her a football hat. So I guess that is what I should do. I also need to order yarn for her afghan. I have the color she wants, but not enough. I'll use that for one of her friends and buy more for DD. I'm afraid the dye-lots would never match as I've had it a while.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the url bonnie - appreciate it. that certainly is an aupicious beginning of ??? - do they let you know what you are knitting or wait for you to figure it out or wait unil december? love the earflap hat - great color. it's always the 'easy' patterns that take the most time it seems. the others will probably go easier. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color - and your cables are perfect. i need to practice making cables. it's going to be a nice wrap when you are finished. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good the company is going to repair it - i would have them change all the closets. agent orange should have never been used and you can't convince me that the government didn't know what it was doing to our men. i love baby goats but don't think i could eat them. sounds like kurt is going to be busy. --- sam



Railyn said:


> What a time we are having in our new home. I didn't like the shelves and cloths rods in the closets and pantry, they looked too light weight to me. Anyway, we started using then as that was what we had. Last evening the rod, shelf combo in the master bedroom closet gave way. All our clothes are on the floor. Grandchildren will pick them up tomorrow. THe company has been called and they will fix the shelves. I am still unhappy but I will get over it.
> As I may have told you before, my daughter and SIL have a goat farm about 6 hours driving time from here. Kurt stays at the farm and DD goes back and forth. She is only a couple of years from retirement so wants to finish that out. Anyway, they had planned on having their goats kid the between the middle of December and now. DD took her annual vacation to be at the farm to help with the kidding. During this time they had not one kid. Even the vet is puzzled. Kurt will have to handle the maternity ward himself. They did have an Angus calf born on New Years Day so they do have a baby on the farm but not as many as they were hoping for. They raise meat goats. In this area there is one culture that really enjoys goat meat . You get the idea. It is a family farm as DSL father has a fair amount if money so bought this farm for his 3 boys. Kurt runs it and lives on the farm. They have about 200 acres so by my standard it is quite large.
> I think DH and I are both feeling better. I finish my second round of antibotics today so hopefully all the bugs are dead. DH is getting home health. Today a delightful person came over to help him with his activities such as dressing, showering, etc. Really enjoyed talking with her and she said that she spent way too much time with us as she was enjoying herself too. Finally we got a person who understood some of the problems with a person exposed to Agent Orange is Viet Nam. Agent Orange is a terrible poison and does awful things to a person 40 or so later. Don't get me started but anyway, that is nice to get someone who understands.
> Take care, play nice and have fun. And she loved our cat.
> ...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> sounds encouraging that things might settle down. Is it feeling better than pre-surgery yet?
> We've made it to 40 today but as it only a couple of hot days that is fine. Maryanne's place is still comfortable without the a/c. Yesterday was 36 but tomorrow only 28. Thursday is 35 again and is the set up day for David's work conference which will be hard. But after today that is the hottest day for the next week.


re my back pain, definitely better than pre surgery. Less pain and I am more comfortable when walking. Am now able to walk for 40/45 minutes without problems but would like to build that up before we head to Europe in May. Still horribly hot here - 30C at nearly 8.30pm. No relief overnight and stinking hot again tomorrow! But maybe a cool change around midday. Hope they are right about that. And more heat wave conditions expected here next week. Not happy!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> couldn't find it. --- sam


Sorry Sam here's the link to the shawl pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I think i should have stayed in bed this morningÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I had some minky "scraps" & found a pattern for an earflap hat online. d.


Love the color of your minky hat and it turned out beautiful, can't tell that you had to peice it together!


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


Very nice work! Hope you post a pic when it's done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, we understand about Agent Orange. DH's cousin married the most wonderful young man who was also in the Vietnam War and there was little understanding of what these Vets went through. I am glad you have a caregiver that understands. It is terrible what these men have had to endure over the years. So sorry to hear this. Good news is, you are starting to feel better. YAY 

Hope they can get those closets fixed for you soon. Hang in there. Will say it is getting difficult to find quality nowadays. :sm16:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> re my back pain, definitely better than pre surgery. Less pain and I am more comfortable when walking. Am now able to walk for 40/45 minutes without problems but would like to build that up before we head to Europe in May. Still horribly hot here - 30C at nearly 8.30pm. No relief overnight and stinking hot again tomorrow! But maybe a cool change around midday. Hope they are right about that. And more heat wave conditions expected here next week. Not happy!


Wow, all my Australian friends are sure suffering from the extreme heat. Hoping you get some relief soon.

Nicho, glad your back is better but hope the nerve pain like electrical shocks goes away. That is no fun at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> re my back pain, definitely better than pre surgery. Less pain and I am more comfortable when walking. Am now able to walk for 40/45 minutes without problems but would like to build that up before we head to Europe in May. Still horribly hot here - 30C at nearly 8.30pm. No relief overnight and stinking hot again tomorrow! But maybe a cool change around midday. Hope they are right about that. And more heat wave conditions expected here next week. Not happy!


Oh dear. I hope your cool change comes early for you. Is your air con working again yet.?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


The MKAL looks so nice and great job on the hat even if it was a pain. Looks like it was worth the effort.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> We belong to a rugby league club and they're quite strict with their rules, wow that's incredibly hot 46C, my hands would be soaking wet sweating.
> I guess it's what you get used to temperature wise. It's been quite humid this week so knitting not on the agenda too much. I feel the heat badly, as well as the cold.


It's the humidity that would be most likely to stop me knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


Coming along nicely. Looks like a beautiful wrap and can't wait to see what buttons you choose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We got to 39c here today. And windy. Awful, but it did start to cool down a bit around 4ish. At 7.15pm it is 23c. Under 30c for us till next Monday. Keep cool.


Made me look- it has gone from 41 maximum to 28. Still a bit warmer outside than in so too soon to open up here. At least neither of us have a lot of hot days unlike Denise.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'll have to write that down! I can hardly wait to go.


If you need a tour guide in London, let me know!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They did have what we called skyscrapers even then, Daralene!


Didn't mean to imply they didn't have skyscrapers then but I didn't know Panama had them then, or at least as many as they have now, but what do I know. :sm23: Most of the ones I saw looked very new but I guess not. My first time there and so much to learn. Did the skyline look like the photos I posted? I was so surprised at how large the city was. The skyscrapers just went on and on. One is a twisty building and I've never seen anything like it. The bio museum was quite interesting also, though not a skyscraper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Made me look- it has gone from 41 maximum to 28. Still a bit warmer outside than in so too soon to open up here. At least neither of us have a lot of hot days unlike Denise.


That's quite a change in temperature.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


That was a neat purchase.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


The hat looks good now- but it is frustrating isn't it? David would agree-though he has made more progress since. 
The MKAL does look good- if you only have a small amount to do each month I like the idea- I don't have any problem with things hanging around and if they are hanging round becuase I can't do more even better! Maybe I should try one sometime. But I have finished two things in 2 days- photos will follow but one needs blocking first. Might not be till next week with the conference starting Thursday.

I saw this quoted and looked for it- and see I missed a few posts at the top of the page!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


Gorgeous. How can a fish resist? :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Made me look- it has gone from 41 maximum to 28. Still a bit warmer outside than in so too soon to open up here. At least neither of us have a lot of hot days unlike Denise.


I know! Thank goodness! I am happy up till about 34c , but when it pushes up towards 40c.... no thanks. And I must admit that more often than not we get a cool breeze at night. We are at 20c now at 9.30. No wind though so its taking a while to cool things down inside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know! Thank goodness! I am happy up till about 34c , but when it pushes up towards 40c.... no thanks. And I must admit that more often than not we get a cool breeze at night. We are at 20c now at 9.30. No wind though so its taking a while to cool things down inside.


Dropped enough to open up (26.3) -and we have a breeze so should cool down not that the flat got warm. Similar temperature in as out and that is as hot as it got inside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's quite a change in temperature.


I guess so but we get used to it (and it has taken about 5 hours).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Dropped enough to open up (26.3) -and we have a breeze so should cool down not that the flat got warm. Similar temperature in as out and that is as hot as it got inside.


I managed up till about 3pm without air con but then only had to have it on till about 5. Not too bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I guess so but we get used to it (and it has taken about 5 hours).


I'm back to freezing weather but not as bad as what they had while I was gone. Brrrr. Wish I could blow some of our cooler air over for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> re my back pain, definitely better than pre surgery. Less pain and I am more comfortable when walking. Am now able to walk for 40/45 minutes without problems but would like to build that up before we head to Europe in May. Still horribly hot here - 30C at nearly 8.30pm. No relief overnight and stinking hot again tomorrow! But maybe a cool change around midday. Hope they are right about that. And more heat wave conditions expected here next week. Not happy!


So glad to here your back pain is definitely better than pre surgery hopefully it will be pain free before may


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I might be a 68 years old, old lady but I ain't dead from the neck down. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Definitely. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


Looking good. I have signed up for the Mkal but haven't started yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm back to freezing weather but not as bad as what they had while I was gone. Brrrr. Wish I could blow some our cooler air over for you.


Only a little bit though please! :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you have a way to get your wonderful car repaired.
> Spent the day finishing up 13 flies for a fly swap (rather like a Christmas card swap for flies), so must now package them and send them.


Those are beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Only a little bit though please! :sm11:


You got it, yes only a little. You wouldn't want it this cold. Not as bad as what I was expecting though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> You got it, yes only a little. You wouldn't want it this cold. Not as bad as what I was expecting though.


You are right, I wouldnt. LOL :sm19:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hope she kept them and informed Admin. If she never agreed to pay for them and they are sent to her she is under no obligation to pay for them or spend money sending them back. And maybe if everyone she does this to does the same she might stop sending them.


I agree. Scam finished if people don't return what she sends.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look beautiful Joyce what kind of fish are they for , ?


In the water they get slim and look like a colored bait fish. We use them for trout and salmon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> re my back pain, definitely better than pre surgery. Less pain and I am more comfortable when walking. Am now able to walk for 40/45 minutes without problems but would like to build that up before we head to Europe in May. Still horribly hot here - 30C at nearly 8.30pm. No relief overnight and stinking hot again tomorrow! But maybe a cool change around midday. Hope they are right about that. And more heat wave conditions expected here next week. Not happy!


Thats good- so it has been worth all the pain etc you had. The weather won't help you get to walk more will it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ........Hope they can get those closets fixed for you soon. *Hang in there*....:


Good one, Daralene!!! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> In the water they get slim and look like a colored bait fish. We use them for trout and salmon.


I was thinking salmon simply because they were so big to others I've seen , they are beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am, thanks, Julie.


Glad to hear that, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's been good for all of them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Didn't mean to imply they didn't have skyscrapers then but I didn't know Panama had them then, or at least as many as they have now, but what do I know. :sm23: Most of the ones I saw looked very new but I guess not. My first time there and so much to learn. Did the skyline look like the photos I posted? I was so surprised at how large the city was. The skyscrapers just went on and on. One is a twisty building and I've never seen anything like it. The bio museum was quite interesting also, though not a skyscraper.


The city seemed really built up, compared to a city like Glasgow, that does not do much highrise at all. Or London, back then, which we had been through only weeks before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know she will be well supported being with you. Will keep her in my prayers as well as her other child and you!


Poledra65 said:


> Before, she won't deliver until July/August.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your earflap hat Bonnie; nice color too. I get just don't like doing MKALs as I want to know what I'm making. I did or rather started doing one that I knew was an afghan several years ago and though I have everything almost done I've never finished it. What you are working on looks pretty; do you know what it will be?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoops! Just looked at the time and I've got to go to doc appointment. TTYL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


That is good news Margaret , when is she due home again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


That's good news. Is she going to stay in Ireland or come home?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw right after I posted this that she is now home. Doing well so far. Faith is 7-8 years older than I am, so this is really going to be a big change for her!


Sure is-hope she feels better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ravelry workshops are a great idea. :sm24:


Should I plan one for KAP to start off our Saturday! Also could do a KP tutorial.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


That's very good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The city seemed really built up, compared to a city like Glasgow, that does not do much highrise at all. Or London, back then, which we had been through only weeks before.


How interesting. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:



> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


That's good news. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> You are right, I wouldnt. LOL :sm19:


Brrrrr I don't either. Panama looks pretty good right now with air conditioning.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! Dogs got me up early, and I didn't like it. They are asleep, and I'm catching up on the TP. Our weather is being crazy! Bright, sunny, and mild temp yesterday; cloudy, damp and cool today. No wonder everyone is feeling yucky! DD's dog has a slipped disc. She is so worried. Daisy is 13. Plus, she is very stuffy and achy. DH had the flu last week, so I'm hoping that this is just a cold! I hope all of you are staying well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has a date been set for the KAP yet?


RookieRetiree said:


> Should I plan one for KAP to start off our Saturday! Also could do a KP tutorial.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> What a time we are having in our new home. I didn't like the shelves and cloths rods in the closets and pantry, they looked too light weight to me. Anyway, we started using then as that was what we had. Last evening the rod, shelf combo in the master bedroom closet gave way. All our clothes are on the floor. Grandchildren will pick them up tomorrow. THe company has been called and they will fix the shelves. I am still unhappy but I will get over it.
> As I may have told you before, my daughter and SIL have a goat farm about 6 hours driving time from here. Kurt stays at the farm and DD goes back and forth. She is only a couple of years from retirement so wants to finish that out. Anyway, they had planned on having their goats kid the between the middle of December and now. DD took her annual vacation to be at the farm to help with the kidding. During this time they had not one kid. Even the vet is puzzled. Kurt will have to handle the maternity ward himself. They did have an Angus calf born on New Years Day so they do have a baby on the farm but not as many as they were hoping for. They raise meat goats. In this area there is one culture that really enjoys goat meat . You get the idea. It is a family farm as DSL father has a fair amount if money so bought this farm for his 3 boys. Kurt runs it and lives on the farm. They have about 200 acres so by my standard it is quite large.
> I think DH and I are both feeling better. I finish my second round of antibotics today so hopefully all the bugs are dead. DH is getting home health. Today a delightful person came over to help him with his activities such as dressing, showering, etc. Really enjoyed talking with her and she said that she spent way too much time with us as she was enjoying herself too. Finally we got a person who understood some of the problems with a person exposed to Agent Orange is Viet Nam. Agent Orange is a terrible poison and does awful things to a person 40 or so later. Don't get me started but anyway, that is nice to get someone who understands.
> Take care, play nice and have fun. And she loved our cat.
> ...


Sorry you are having trouble with the rods, seems builders use the cheapest stuff they can get away with????
I'm surprised in Texas a farm 200 acres is considered large, I thought farms there would be large like other parts of the prairies.
Seems whenever someone who is working is trying to take time off for calving or lambing they all hold off til it's time for work. I'm afraid the same thing will happen with the cows my DS just bought & we will be babysitting. Hope all goes well with the goats. Some here are also raising them as middle eastern & Meditranean people like to eat them. Yuk!

I'm Glad you are feeling better & are getter no some help from homecare for your DH.
I think many people. Had trouble with the Agent Orange, I think something similar was in some of the herbicides farmers used as I read that farmers & Viet Nam vets had a very high incidence of specific cancers that were rarely seen outside that group. Crazy that such things are allowed to be used.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hat looks great Bonnie I'm thinking of making some of the 1898 seaman hats ( think I got the name right ) just haven't decided what colour use
> I couldn't do a MKAL that takes that long I would want it finished long before then :sm01:


I'm not sure how I will do with the MKAL, I also am worried about it taking so long. I know in school by the time I finished Home Ec. Sewing projects I never wanted to see them again as they took so long.

I made one of the Seamans hats last winter, DH told me it was the ugliest hat he's ever seen???? DS1 took it for work, not sure if he uses it. I thought it would fit well under a hard hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the url bonnie - appreciate it. that certainly is an aupicious beginning of ??? - do they let you know what you are knitting or wait for you to figure it out or wait unil december? love the earflap hat - great color. it's always the 'easy' patterns that take the most time it seems. the others will probably go easier. --- sam


The mystery item is a scarf. There is already an interesting stitch in it called a 3X3 stitch- knit 3 together but leave them on the left needle, yarn over & into the 3 stitches again- I think it looks quite nice, never seen such a stitch before so hopefully I will learn something while doing this. Maybe that Daisy? Stitch Sonja did on a little cardi a while ago is done similarly?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ridiculous that the shelving and rods are not better quality. Hope they will be fixed/replaced with better quality and no charge! You sure didn't need that. Glad that you are feeling better and that Ray is getting home health care. Extra good that the person giving the care had a good understanding of his difficulties. You are so right about the horrible affects of agent orange. A former colleague of mine's husband had so many issues and unfortunately passed away much too young.

There was a bbq place near where I lived that served bbq goat; it was delicious. Don't see too many places that serve goat now days. Hope the farm will be productive for you DD and DSIL.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having trouble with the rods, seems builders use the cheapest stuff they can get away with????
> I'm surprised in Texas a farm 200 acres is considered large, I thought farms there would be large like other parts of the prairies.
> Seems whenever someone who is working is trying to take time off for calving or lambing they all hold off til it's time for work. I'm afraid the same thing will happen with the cows my DS just bought & we will be babysitting. Hope all goes well with the goats. Some here are also raising them as middle eastern & Meditranean people like to eat them. Yuk!
> 
> I'm Glad you are feeling better & are getter no some help from homecare for your DH.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good. I have signed up for the Mkal but haven't started yet.


There were 2 different ones but I missed the free pattern to the other & have enough to do without spending $7 on another pattern???? Are you signed up for both?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


That's good, I meant to ask yesterday how she was doing, I hope all goes well for the rest of her time away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your earflap hat Bonnie; nice color too. I get just don't like doing MKALs as I want to know what I'm making. I did or rather started doing one that I knew was an afghan several years ago and though I have everything almost done I've never finished it. What you are working on looks pretty; do you know what it will be?


I will see how it goes, may be my first & last attempt. It's to be a scarf.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There were 2 different ones but I missed the free pattern to the other & have enough to do without spending $7 on another pattern???? Are you signed up for both?


No just the free one :sm24: I think!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Didn't mean to imply they didn't have skyscrapers then but I didn't know Panama had them then, or at least as many as they have now, but what do I know. :sm23: Most of the ones I saw looked very new but I guess not. My first time there and so much to learn. Did the skyline look like the photos I posted? I was so surprised at how large the city was. The skyscrapers just went on and on. One is a twisty building and I've never seen anything like it. The bio museum was quite interesting also, though not a skyscraper.


What an eventful interesting looking building. I'm surprised at all the high rises. I thought Panama was one big swamp but I suppose they can put in piling to make the tall buildings stable.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> What a time we are having in our new home. I didn't like the shelves and cloths rods in the closets and pantry, they looked too light weight to me. Anyway, we started using then as that was what we had. Last evening the rod, shelf combo in the master bedroom closet gave way. All our clothes are on the floor. Grandchildren will pick them up tomorrow. THe company has been called and they will fix the shelves. I am still unhappy but I will get over it.
> As I may have told you before, my daughter and SIL have a goat farm about 6 hours driving time from here. Kurt stays at the farm and DD goes back and forth. She is only a couple of years from retirement so wants to finish that out. Anyway, they had planned on having their goats kid the between the middle of December and now. DD took her annual vacation to be at the farm to help with the kidding. During this time they had not one kid. Even the vet is puzzled. Kurt will have to handle the maternity ward himself. They did have an Angus calf born on New Years Day so they do have a baby on the farm but not as many as they were hoping for. They raise meat goats. In this area there is one culture that really enjoys goat meat . You get the idea. It is a family farm as DSL father has a fair amount if money so bought this farm for his 3 boys. Kurt runs it and lives on the farm. They have about 200 acres so by my standard it is quite large.
> I think DH and I are both feeling better. I finish my second round of antibotics today so hopefully all the bugs are dead. DH is getting home health. Today a delightful person came over to help him with his activities such as dressing, showering, etc. Really enjoyed talking with her and she said that she spent way too much time with us as she was enjoying herself too. Finally we got a person who understood some of the problems with a person exposed to Agent Orange is Viet Nam. Agent Orange is a terrible poison and does awful things to a person 40 or so later. Don't get me started but anyway, that is nice to get someone who understands.
> Take care, play nice and have fun. And she loved our cat.
> ...


Good to read that you have an understanding person to help your husband, makes a huge difference. My late husband was also really lucky that way. Maybe once or twice he wasn't happy with someone who filled in while his regular nurse had days off or ill herself.
Good Luck to you both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, I'm glad you are gradually getting better, it would be terrible to go through all this & not see an improvement. 
How is you daughter liking all the snow? I saw on the news last night where Vancouver has about 4 feet, they usually have none & are expecting 4" of rain this week so are worried about flooding. It sure has been a weird winter. We were back up to near freezing yesterday & its to stay warm this week, just blow freezing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How interesting. Thanks Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has a date been set for the KAP yet?


working on it-need Brock's direct #. Can you PM it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks lovely Kaye beautiful colour


Thank you, Lion Brand Heartland in Glacier Bay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> great color - and your cables are perfect. i need to practice making cables. it's going to be a nice wrap when you are finished. --- sam


Thank you Sam, I love cables, one of my favorite things to knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Very nice work! Hope you post a pic when it's done.


Thank you, I'll be sure to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Coming along nicely. Looks like a beautiful wrap and can't wait to see what buttons you choose.


If I find some I like that go well, I'll buy them, if not, I may just make some.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having trouble with the rods, seems builders use the cheapest stuff they can get away with????
> I'm surprised in Texas a farm 200 acres is considered large, I thought farms there would be large like other parts of the prairies.
> 
> Their farm is in the hills of Arkansas. For Texas it would be a hobby farm but for where it is, as I understand it, it is rather large. Goats are their product but they have chicken, cows, sheep, pigs, etc for their personal use. They tried a vegetable garden but the wildlife enjoyed it rather than the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know she will be well supported being with you. Will keep her in my prayers as well as her other child and you!


Spoiled for sure. lol Too bad she doesn't have all the stuff I bought 10 years ago for her the first time, but that's okay, baby shopping is never boring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Should I plan one for KAP to start off our Saturday! Also could do a KP tutorial.


That's a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Dogs got me up early, and I didn't like it. They are asleep, and I'm catching up on the TP. Our weather is being crazy! Bright, sunny, and mild temp yesterday; cloudy, damp and cool today. No wonder everyone is feeling yucky! DD's dog has a slipped disc. She is so worried. Daisy is 13. Plus, she is very stuffy and achy. DH had the flu last week, so I'm hoping that this is just a cold! I hope all of you are staying well.


Oh that is scary, I hope that they can help Daisy and she's got several more good years left in her. I too hope that it's just a cold and not the flu, but I recommend that you say away so you don't get it whatever it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you are having trouble with the rods, seems builders use the cheapest stuff they can get away with????
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again so I think I'll practice my guitar and get ready for the gym.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, enjoy guitar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ridiculous that the shelving and rods are not better quality. Hope they will be fixed/replaced with better quality and no charge! You sure didn't need that. Glad that you are feeling better and that Ray is getting home health care. Extra good that the person giving the care had a good understanding of his difficulties. You are so right about the horrible affects of agent orange. A former colleague of mine's husband had so many issues and unfortunately passed away much too young.
> 
> There was a bbq place near where I lived that served bbq goat; it was delicious. Don't see too many places that serve goat now days. Hope the farm will be productive for you DD and DSIL.


There was a goat farm near where I used to live. They only used the goats to make goat cheese, as far as I know. Their goat cheese was delicious. Goat meat doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


Good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how I will do with the MKAL, I also am worried about it taking so long. I know in school by the time I finished Home Ec. Sewing projects I never wanted to see them again as they took so long.
> 
> I made one of the Seamans hats last winter, DH told me it was the ugliest hat he's ever seen???? DS1 took it for work, not sure if he uses it. I thought it would fit well under a hard hat.


I was thinking about making the Seaman's hat for some of the homeless in the area. It seems to be very popular, even if ugly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The mystery item is a scarf. There is already an interesting stitch in it called a 3X3 stitch- knit 3 together but leave them on the left needle, yarn over & into the 3 stitches again- I think it looks quite nice, never seen such a stitch before so hopefully I will learn something while doing this. Maybe that Daisy? Stitch Sonja did on a little cardi a while ago is done similarly?


That is an interesting stitch. What you have done so far does look quite pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I'm glad you are gradually getting better, it would be terrible to go through all this & not see an improvement.
> How is you daughter liking all the snow? I saw on the news last night where Vancouver has about 4 feet, they usually have none & are expecting 4" of rain this week so are worried about flooding. It sure has been a weird winter. We were back up to near freezing yesterday & its to stay warm this week, just blow freezing.


We've had a lot of rain today although Toronto, north of me, has had freezing rain. It has been quite bad there. Even snow plows were having difficulty maneuvering. Lots of accidents. This week will be very mild and I just heard that we will be in the deep freeze in February.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took a break from tinking back 10 rows on the sock...misread the directions....grrrrrr. At least I'm caught up here! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how I will do with the MKAL, I also am worried about it taking so long. I know in school by the time I finished Home Ec. Sewing projects I never wanted to see them again as they took so long.
> 
> I made one of the Seamans hats last winter, DH told me it was the ugliest hat he's ever seen???? DS1 took it for work, not sure if he uses it. I thought it would fit well under a hard hat.


Oh oh that sounds like something my husband would say and then say " what " when I glare at him


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick Question due to brain fog....do 2 strands #3 yarn = 1 strand #4?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I travel with friends. Several years ago, I ran into two guy friends that are world travelers, and they asked if I was interested in an Alaskan cruise. I said yes, and another gay guy went with us. Since then, we have tried to find some females to be my roommate. There are 2 other girls that go with us sometimes, but one of them is high maintenance and really difficult. I mentioned how wonderful your trip to Panama was, and even though they have been there, we are planning a trip in April 2018!


I would love to volunteer to be your roommate...Do you have much out of pocket expense for such wonderful trips?

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did some purging in the livingroom today and moved some things around (yes, I know a no-no in terms of my back). I then went up to Goodwill looking; haven't been happy with the small pieces that I keep knitting stuff in when I'm working in the living room. Low and behold I found a free standing jewelery cabinet and decided it would be great to repurpose for knitting and it was only $20. I still have some sorting to do and plenty of space to put stuff in it but here it is so far. It has 5 drawers inside and one deeper draw underneath the doors. I may hang some of my circular needles on the inside of the doors too...right now just have my wireless headphones.


What a great cabinet! And a good price. Just be careful moving things about with your back.
I am forever in search mode for things like that.

Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 17 January '17

47° under a very overcast sky. Feels colder with the damp air when you go out. We are to have spring-like weather the rest of the week. We did not get the rain we were told to expect. The children had a two hour delay today because of fog. It was quite thick when I went to bed.

I read that fifty or so democratic congressmen are boycotting the Inauguration on Friday. I'm not sure how I feel about that. It doesn't bode well for any real cooperation in congress for the next four years.

I think the crock pot was one of the greatest inventions ever. One of the stoves Mother had had a 'deep well cooker' which was the forerunner of the crock pot. She used to make the best spare ribs and sauerkraut in it.

Greek Style Ribs
page 182, More Make it Fast, Cook it Slow
serves 4

Ingredients

4 pounds pork spareribs (you can also use beef ribs)
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground anise
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon whole black peppercorns
4 cloves
1 tablespoon honey

(OPTIONAL, if desired: 1/2 cup orange juice)

Directions.

Use a 4-quart slow cooker.

1. Put the ribs into the bottom of your slow cooker. In a small mixing bowl, mix together the brown sugar and all of the spices with the honey to make a clumpy paste.

2. Smear this paste evenly over all sides of the ribs.

3. If you are out of the house all day or you have a pot that you feel really NEEDS liquid in it, you may pour in 1/2 cup of orange juice around the base of the ribs.

NOTE: This is optional -- I have made these ribs without any additional liquid and they turn out fantastic, but some of my readers just feel funny not adding in any. I understand. This isn't that big of a deal -- cooking should be fun and enjoyable. If you want liquid, add it. If you want to give it a go without any liquid, you most certainly can.

NOTE: If you have a 6-quart instead of a 4-quart: Use more ribs, or place a layer of foil down over your ribs to help insulate them a bit so they aren't lost in such a great big pot.

4. Cover, and cook on low for 7 to 8 hours or on high for about 4 hours. Your ribs are finished when the meat pulls easily off the bone.

NOTE: To buy cookbook - all the recipes are with using the crock pot - http://www.amazon.com/More-Make-Fast-Cook-Slow/dp/1401310389/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1484662563&sr=8-1&keywords=more+make+it+fast+cook&linkCode=sl1&tag=odea-20&linkId=016ce767b1c89dbdde47588495bef222

Stephanie O'Dea <[email protected]>

TOMATO, BEANS, AND GREENS SOUP

The soup is easy, ready in less than 30 minutes, healthy, accidentally vegan, and gluten-free. It's a very flavorful plant-based soup that still feels hearty and comforting but isn't heavy. There are sweet Vidalia onions, garlic, thyme, and oregano for flavor. Beans add protein while tomatoes, zucchini, and kale add texture.

AUTHOR: AVERIE SUNSHINE 
YIELD: about 6 to 8 generous bowls
PREP TIME: 5 minutes
COOK TIME: about 20 minutes
TOTAL TIME: about 25 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

2 to 3 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium sweet Vidalia or yellow onion, peeled and diced small
3 garlic cloves, pressed or finely minced
6 cups (48 ounces) reduced sodium vegetable broth
two 14.5-ounce cans fire roasted tomatoes, with juice
two 14.5-ounce cans cannellini beans (navy or garbanzo beans may be substituted; or mix and match), drained and rinsed
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried oregano
leaves from 4 large stalks of kale, torn into bite-sized pieces (discard the center thick rib)
1 medium zucchini, diced into bite-sized pieces
1 tablespoon lemon juice or apple cider vinegar, optional (brightens up the flavor)
1 teaspoon granulated sugar, optional and to taste (balances the acidity from the tomatoes)

DIRECTIONS:

1. To a large Dutch oven or stockpot, add the oil, onion, and sauté over medium-high heat for about 7 minutes, or until onion begins to soften; stir intermittently.

2. Add the garlic, stir to combine, and sauté for 1 minute, or until fragrant.

3. Add the broth, fire roasted tomatoes with juice, beans, salt, pepper, thyme, oregano, bring to a boil, and allow it to boil for about 5 minutes.

4. Add the kale, zucchini, optional lemon juice or vinegar, optional sugar, and boil about 5 minutes, or until kale has wilted and zucchini has softened. (Note - When added now, the zucchini stays crisp-tender; if you prefer it softer/mushier add it in step 3.)

5. Taste soup and add additional salt, pepper, or herbs, to taste.

NOTE: Amount of salt will vary based on how salty the brand of broth, tomatoes, beans, etc. is. I added about 2 teaspoons. At any time while making the soup, if the overall liquid level is lower than you like and you prefer more broth, adding a cup or two of broth or water is okay because at the end you will adjust the salt level.

6. Serve immediately.

NOTE: Soup will keep airtight in the fridge for 5 to 7 days or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2017/01/tomato-beans-greens-soup.html#

I love chocolate chip cookies. I think 99.5% of the world's people like chocolate chip cookies. Take a look at this recipe - it adds two ingredients that might surprise you. I think they are a 'have to try' recipe.

Our Most Favorite Chocolate Chip Cookies

The two things that make this cookie different from a lot of other cookies are cornstarch and maple syrup. I'm convinced that what makes these cookies amazing. I really think you need to use pure maple syrup in these. You can use pancake syrup in a pinch, but I think real maple syrup makes all the difference. You do have to chill the dough before you pop these bad boys in the oven, so a little planning is needed.

Recipe from [email protected] Cutting Edge of Ordinary

Ingredients

1 cup butter (2 sticks) melted and cooled
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar packed
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 eggs room temp
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup maple syrup (not pancake syrup)
3 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups chocolate chips *see note

Directions

1. In large bowl, stir together melted butter and sugars.

2. Add eggs, one at a time, stirring until combined.

3. Stir in vanilla extract and maple syrup.

4. In separate bowl, whisk together flour, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.

5. Gradually add flour mixture to wet ingredients, stirring until completely combined.

6. Stir in chocolate chips. Cover bowl and allow it to chill for at least an hour.

Preheat the oven to 350.

1. Once the dough is chilled, I used a cookie scoop to make the cookies. I packed the scoop and then placed the dough on a parchment lined cookie tray about 2 inches apart.

2. Bake for 13 minutes. Don't worry if they look a little under cooked. They will set up perfectly.

3. Allow cookies to cool for about 15 minutes on the sheet pan before moving them to a cooling rack to cool completely. NOTE: After I put the first batch in I scooped out the rest of the dough onto a platter and then put it back in the fridge. You don't have to scoop all the batter at once, you can scoop it out as you go but make sure to keep the dough in fridge in between batches and do not place cookie dough on a hot cookie sheet. I used 3 cookies sheets so I always had one cooling, one with cookies on it and one ready to go in the oven.

*Note - I use Ghirardelli 60% cacao chips in when I make these. We like the fact that they are a bit less sweet and a tiny bit bigger than regular chocolate chips.

http://thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2017/01/our-most-favorite-chocolate-chip-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FcAOdh+%28The+Cutting+Edge+of+Ordinary%29

Have I ever mentioned how much I like spaghetti? I think I could eat it every day. I really think this recipe is another 'must try' recipe.

Garlicky Spaghetti with Mixed Greens

Food & Wine's Kay Chun makes her silky, garlicky pasta with an abundance of greens so that each bite is equal parts of both.

AUTHOR: Food & Wine's Kay Chun
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 
SERVINGS: 6

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 cup panko 
2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley 
Kosher salt 
Pepper
1 pound spaghetti 
2/3 cup thinly sliced garlic (about 18 cloves)  
2 pounds mustard greens and kale, stemmed and leaves coarsely torn (24 cups) 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a small skillet, heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil. Add the panko and toast over moderate heat, stirring, until golden, about  5 minutes.

2. Stir in the parsley and season with salt and pepper. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate to drain; let cool.

3. Meanwhile, in a pot of salted boiling water, cook the spaghetti until al dente. Drain well, reserving 1 cup of the pasta water.

4. In a large pot, combine  the remaining 1/2 cup of oil with  the garlic and cook over low heat, stirring occasionally, until the garlic is fragrant and  light golden, 7 to 8 minutes.

5. In batches, add the greens and cook, tossing, until wilted, about 3 minutes.

6. Season with salt and pepper.

7. Add the pasta, 1/2 cup of the reserved pasta water and the lemon juice.

8. Cook, stirring, until a sauce forms, 2 minutes.

9. Divide the pasta among bowls and top with the panko.

MAKE AHEAD: The toasted panko (without the parsley) can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature overnight. Stir in the parsley before serving.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/garlicky-spaghetti-mixed-greens

Panko is a Japanese-style breadcrumb traditionally used as a coating for deep-fried foods such as tonkatsu. The biggest difference between panko and standard breadcrumbs is that panko is made from bread without crusts, says Pam Becker, media representative for Progresso, which makes both types. 
The Difference Between Panko & Breadcrumbs | The Kitchen: The bread is processed into large flakes, rather than crumbs, and then dried. Panko has a light, airy, and delicate texture that helps it crisp as it cooks. The texture of panko makes it especially wonderful for fried food because it absorbs less oil than breadcrumbs, keeping food more crisp and crunchy.

BUCKWHEAT, APPLE, CRANBERRY AVOCADO SALAD

Serves: serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

Buckwheat Salad

1 cup raw buckwheat groats
2 cups water
1 medium Granny Smith apple, cut into matchsticks
2 cups baby arugula
⅓ to ½ cup dried cranberries
¼ cup raw pepitas
1 ripe avocado, sliced

Simple Lemon Vinaigrette

3 to 5 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, divided
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 to 2 teaspoons maple syrup
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 clove garlic, minced
¼ to ½ teaspoon sea salt
freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. Add the buckwheat groats to a fine-mesh strainer and thoroughly rinse with cold water. \

2. In a medium saucepan, combine the rinsed buckwheat and water. Bring to a boil, decrease the heat, and simmer, uncovered, for 10 minutes, or until tender, stirring occasionally to prevent burning. Stain and rinse with cold water until the water runs clear.

3. Transfer the cooked buckwheat to a large nonreactive serving bowl along with the apple, greens, cranberries, and pepitas.

Make the dressing:

1. In a small bowl, vigorously whisk together 3 tablespoons of the lemon juice, olive oil, maple syrup, Dijon mustard, garlic, sea salt, and black pepper to taste.

To assemble:

1. Pour the vinaigrette over the salad and toss to coat.

2. If desired, add the remaining 2 tablespoons lemon juice to the salad to brighten the flavors, and liberally season with salt and pepper.

3. Divide among plates and top with the sliced avocado.

https://www.loveandlemons.com/buckwheat-apple-cranberry-avocado-salad/?utm_source=Love+and+Lemons+Daily&utm_campaign=5267674111-LnlMailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_75a46d569c-5267674111-43721953


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

CREAMY CAULIFLOWER HEMP ALFREDO SAUCE

Cauliflower Hemp Alfredo- just 10 ingredients and 30 minutes for a healthy alfredo sauce that's packed full of vitamins and protein. Dairy-free and nut-free!

NUT-FREE, VEGAN 7
PREP TIME: 10
COOK TIME: 20
TOTAL TIME: 30
YIELD: 4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons minced garlic (about 3-4 cloves, depending on size)
5 cups chopped cauliflower florets* (about 1 medium-large head)
1 and 1/2 cups vegetable broth (I recommend Better Than Bouillon)
1/4 cup hulled hemp seeds
1/4 cup lemon juice (about 2 medium-size lemons)
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon tamari (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot, warm the olive oil over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, for about 1-2 minutes.

2. Add the cauliflower to the pot then stir to combine.

3. Pour in the vegetable broth and bring to a boil. Reduce to a low boil, cover with a lid and cook for about 10 minutes, until cauliflower is tender enough to mash with a spoon.

4. Remove from heat and set aside.

5. In the bowl of a blender (preferably a high speed blender) add the hemp seeds, lemon juice, salt & pepper, nutritional yeast, garlic powder and tamari (if using).

6. Transfer the cauliflower and the broth from the pot to the blender. Blend on high speed until smooth and creamy. Taste test to see if you prefer more salt, onion powder, or garlic powder.

7. Transfer the sauce back to the pot and simmer over low heat.

8. Serve with 1 large roasted spaghetti squash or 8 ounces whole grain fettuccine.

NOTE: If using pasta, add it cooked with two tablespoons reserved pasta water to the pot with the sauce. The starches will in the pasta water will make it even creamier.

9. Serve warm with fresh parsley and/or vegan parmesan cheese (see notes), and enjoy!
*Be sure not to use more than 5 cups cauliflower or it will dilute the flavor of the sauce. Otherwise you can try adding more seasonings to suit your preferences.

NOTE: I prefer to serve this alfredo sauce with 8 ounces whole grain fettuccine, 10 ounces cooked peas and 8 ounces sautéed sliced mushrooms. You can also serve it with 1 large roasted spaghetti squash for a grain-free option.

NOTE: To make your own vegan cashew parmesan, combine 1 cup raw cashews with 4 tablespoons nutritional yeast, 1 teaspoon fine sea salt and 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder in a food processor and pulse until finely ground.

Nutrition Facts (for 1/4th of the sauce): Total Fat - 12g - Cholesterol 0g - Sodium 897mg - Potassium 302mg - Total Carbohydrate 12g - Dietary Fiber 5g - Sugars 4g - Protein 9g - Vitamin A 4% - Vitamin C129%

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/cauliflower-hemp-alfredo/

I've gone over my allotment of characters. It's really hard sometimes to keep it under 2,300 +/- and I wish they would just up it a little. Anyhow - how you find something you have to try. I'm feeling a bit eleven o'clockish - think it will be a can of Progresso Garden Vegetable. I had their Basil Tomato yesterday - quite tasty I must say. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cindy - appreciate - it looks like a fun knit. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Sorry Sam here's the link to the shawl pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think big wooden buttons would look great. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Coming along nicely. Looks like a beautiful wrap and can't wait to see what buttons you choose.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one wonder who is inhabiting all those buildings. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Didn't mean to imply they didn't have skyscrapers then but I didn't know Panama had them then, or at least as many as they have now, but what do I know. :sm23: Most of the ones I saw looked very new but I guess not. My first time there and so much to learn. Did the skyline look like the photos I posted? I was so surprised at how large the city was. The skyscrapers just went on and on. One is a twisty building and I've never seen anything like it. The bio museum was quite interesting also, though not a skyscraper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news. will she be able to finish the dig? --- sam



darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be interesting. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Should I plan one for KAP to start off our Saturday! Also could do a KP tutorial.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is almost a heat wave for you. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I'm glad you are gradually getting better, it would be terrible to go through all this & not see an improvement.
> How is you daughter liking all the snow? I saw on the news last night where Vancouver has about 4 feet, they usually have none & are expecting 4" of rain this week so are worried about flooding. It sure has been a weird winter. We were back up to near freezing yesterday & its to stay warm this week, just blow freezing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I think i should have stayed in bed this morningÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I had some minky "scraps" & found a pattern for an earflap hat online. I have all these pieces & want to either use them or get rid of them, anyway, I had to do some "wiggling" to get the pattern to fit. Well, I had to piecethe earflap band & managed to cut 2 for the same sideÃ°ÂÂÂ©Then I had to piece some more. Got all the pieces, then put one together wrongÃ°ÂÂÂ© Finally got it done but should have taken less than an hour but probably twice that! I think I will make a few more & hopefully all the mistakes were in the first one.


I relate--I had quite the adventure with a pocket in a skort last summer. I convinced myself it was cut backward so "fixed" it only to find it was right in the first place...so I had to piece scraps to get it to come out right. Luckily, it's the pocket, so no one else sees it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should bring you guitar to the KAP this year and play for us while we knit. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Caught up again so I think I'll practice my guitar and get ready for the gym.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> What a time we are having in our new home. I didn't like the shelves and cloths rods in the closets and pantry, they looked too light weight to me. Anyway, we started using then as that was what we had. Last evening the rod, shelf combo in the master bedroom closet gave way. All our clothes are on the floor. Grandchildren will pick them up tomorrow. THe company has been called and they will fix the shelves. I am still unhappy but I will get over it.
> As I may have told you before, my daughter and SIL have a goat farm about 6 hours driving time from here. Kurt stays at the farm and DD goes back and forth. She is only a couple of years from retirement so wants to finish that out. Anyway, they had planned on having their goats kid the between the middle of December and now. DD took her annual vacation to be at the farm to help with the kidding. During this time they had not one kid. Even the vet is puzzled. Kurt will have to handle the maternity ward himself. They did have an Angus calf born on New Years Day so they do have a baby on the farm but not as many as they were hoping for. They raise meat goats. In this area there is one culture that really enjoys goat meat . You get the idea. It is a family farm as DSL father has a fair amount if money so bought this farm for his 3 boys. Kurt runs it and lives on the farm. They have about 200 acres so by my standard it is quite large.
> I think DH and I are both feeling better. I finish my second round of antibotics today so hopefully all the bugs are dead. DH is getting home health. Today a delightful person came over to help him with his activities such as dressing, showering, etc. Really enjoyed talking with her and she said that she spent way too much time with us as she was enjoying herself too. Finally we got a person who understood some of the problems with a person exposed to Agent Orange is Viet Nam. Agent Orange is a terrible poison and does awful things to a person 40 or so later. Don't get me started but anyway, that is nice to get someone who understands.
> Take care, play nice and have fun. And she loved our cat.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your closet issues, but what a joy to have someone to help and who understands. I hope she is able to come on a regular basis and things continue to go well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The city seemed really built up, compared to a city like Glasgow, that does not do much highrise at all. Or London, back then, which we had been through only weeks before.


Our city "sprawls"--the highest building here is only 16 floors, I think. It's easily visible from a long way off, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you that maybe thinking of a KAL - here is one that should be really pretty when it is done. it is an afghan. --- sam

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/KnitteratiAfghan.htm

This URL will show you the first block. --- sam

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=b7001c3dbde020aa0b7e5c04d&id=38fadabbb8&e=adfd21e1a2


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 30. We had a great day in Mexico again our friends DD is here now and she has never been. Down to 8% battery so this will be quick! Forgot that Rookie asked if I had pics of what we have bought. Not yet but will try when phone is charged and not so late. Think we are doing laundry and taking a road trip to see Sultan Se in california. On Wednesday we will go up to Quartzite.


Sounds like a wonderful time being had by all.
Quartzite is a nice area. I remember my mom and dad having friends there. They would go and have a get together with them every year. They took me and my 2 girls one year. Lots of fun. Good memory

Evelyn


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you are having trouble with the rods, seems builders use the cheapest stuff they can get away with????
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up again so I think I'll practice my guitar and get ready for the gym.


I have tried off and on to learn guitar. I often wish I had practiced more. I still think I have time to learn!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


I hope her issues have cleared and she'll have no more trouble.

Kaye, sounds like exciting times ahead! It'll be different, that's for sure. The knitting is coming along great!



Bonnie7591 said:


> The mystery item is a scarf. There is already an interesting stitch in it called a 3X3 stitch- knit 3 together but leave them on the left needle, yarn over & into the 3 stitches again- I think it looks quite nice, never seen such a stitch before so hopefully I will learn something while doing this. Maybe that Daisy? Stitch Sonja did on a little cardi a while ago is done similarly?


I have notes on that stitch but haven't tried it out yet. I'm thinking I need a good needle size for small yarn to be able to pull it off. Do you find it difficult?

Re: goats, we were invited to a bbq one summer and goat was the main course. It tasted fine but don't know that I'd go out of my way to eat it. Now, the cheese, on the other hand, yes, please. I really like goat cheese.

On Thursday, we go to pick up our friends who are flying back from their trip and maybe will have lunch out; breakfast this morning was blackberry crepes and *very* filling! I like that restaurant but we won't be back there for a few weeks (just as well as I do really like those crepes). :sm12: :sm09: Friday Bub has the MRI for his shoulder and then goes back to the doc for the results on the next Friday. I'll have to do some creative scheduling for the appointment, I think. Well, it'll get done and I hope he gets a definite answer and they can do something. Waiting is often the worst part.

The shawl is dry so I need to unpin and weave in ends. I'll try to get a decent picture (DD isn't here to help me) and get the pattern finished. I'm going to need a tester for sure for this one. I've gone over it so many times I can't tell backwards from forwards at this point! :sm23: I do think I will leave it until tomorrow at least. The hat is still wet (not surprised as the yarn is thicker).

Sam, that square is lovely--I could see making a whole afghan just from those. The color is perfect for me also!

Okay, I'm concluding this novel now that I've caught up. Healing thoughts for humans & furbabies alike if they are in need, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> I would love to volunteer to be your roommate...Do you have much out of pocket expense for such wonderful trips?
> 
> Evelyn


Sadly, it is all out of pocket! If I keep traveling as much as I have been, I will have to get a job! I will say that my friends look for ways to save money. The trip in May is a land trip. It will hopefully be less expensive than the cruises. But, we do like the cruises.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you that maybe thinking of a KAL - here is one that should be really pretty when it is done. it is an afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/KnitteratiAfghan.htm
> 
> ...


I got an email about that one, too. Guess I'll check it out.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I might be a 68 years old, old lady but I ain't dead from the neck down. Aging disgracefully is the only way to go lol!


I'm with you, girl :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Sorlenna that the one block shown alone would be beautiful as an afghan. I signed up for the newsletter just to get that pattern but don't know about doing the entire KAL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - i thought of you when i saw this - the rest of you should also take a look - an interesting project on something all of you carry with you whenever you go out. --- sam

http://makezine.com/projects/led-matrix-handbag/?utm_source=MakeNewsletter+20170117&utm_medium=email&utm_content=button&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What an eventful interesting looking building. I'm surprised at all the high rises. I thought Panama was one big swamp but I suppose they can put in piling to make the tall buildings stable.


I'm not sure about that but sounds logical. One thing that might help is the rock formed and hard lava that permeated that and its own layer. We got to touch the types of rock in the Bio Museum. It is quite a narrow country and many of the skyscrapers are right on the water and with the warer rising it could be a big problem for them. I also learned that their are species going extinct before they are even discovered. They are trying to teach people to care about their environment.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


Pretty!! I have that in my "to-do" list (along with about 50 other things)!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If I find some I like that go well, I'll buy them, if not, I may just make some.


How exciting. I don't think there's anything you can't do. I brag about you to my friends. Of course I brag about many of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> We've had a lot of rain today although Toronto, north of me, has had freezing rain. It has been quite bad there. Even snow plows were having difficulty maneuvering. Lots of accidents. This week will be very mild and I just heard that we will be in the deep freeze in February.


Oh dear to that whole post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took a break from tinking back 10 rows on the sock...misread the directions....grrrrrr. At least I'm caught up here! TTYL


Frustrating. :sm25:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, all my Australian friends are sure suffering from the extreme heat. Hoping you get some relief soon.
> 
> Nicho, glad your back is better but hope the nerve pain like electrical shocks goes away. That is no fun at all.


 :sm24: :sm02: Sure happy about my back, but not happy about the heat. Terribly hot overnight - don't think anybody slept well last night unless their a/c was working. Was already over 30C (86F) at 7am. Will be over 100 before the cool change arrives. Think I'll be a pool of sweat on the floor by then. Looks like another day in the shopping centre for me!

Loved all your photos from Panama and New Orleans. Looks like you had a marvellous time. So glad you went. Hope the cold in NY is not too great a shock! Take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I relate--I had quite the adventure with a pocket in a skort last summer. I convinced myself it was cut backward so "fixed" it only to find it was right in the first place...so I had to piece scraps to get it to come out right. Luckily, it's the pocket, so no one else sees it!


That is something I would do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for those of you that maybe thinking of a KAL - here is one that should be really pretty when it is done. it is an afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/KnitteratiAfghan.htm
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. I hope your cool change comes early for you. Is your air con working again yet.?


 :sm25: :sm25: No, no air con!! That's why I am off to the shopping centre. Hopefully that cool change is on time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was thinking about making the Seaman's hat for some of the homeless in the area. It seems to be very popular, even if ugly.


I think it's popular because it fits very well & is thick & warm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have notes on that stitch but haven't tried it out yet. I'm thinking I need a good needle size for small yarn to be able to pull it off. Do you find it difficult?
> 
> Re: goats, we were invited to a bbq one summer and goat was the main course. It tasted fine but don't know that I'd go out of my way to eat it. Now, the cheese, on the other hand, yes, please. I really like goat cheese.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the shawl.

Hope Bub gets the help he needs. Sorry it is taking so long and yes, waiting is HARD.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm with you, girl :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So glad to here your back pain is definitely better than pre surgery hopefully it will be pain free before may


Thanks Sonja. I am planning on being pain free by May so need to be careful about lifting and twisting. As long as I continue to take my daily walks and be sensible with my movement, I should be fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> one wonder who is inhabiting all those buildings. --- sam


I'm not sure, but this talks about how they are doing.

Revenue from canal tolls continues to represent a significant portion of Panama's GDP, although commerce, banking, and tourism are major and growing sectors. In 2015 Panama ranked 60th in the world in terms of the Human Development Index.[10]

Since 2010, "Panama remains the second most competitive economy in Latin America, according to the World Economic Forum's Global Competitiveness Index."

Covering around 40 percent of its land area, Panama's jungles are home to an abundance of tropical plants and animals - some of them to be found nowhere else on the planet.[11]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm02: Sure happy about my back, but not happy about the heat. Terribly hot overnight - don't think anybody slept well last night unless their a/c was working. Was already over 30C (86F) at 7am. Will be over 100 before the cool change arrives. Think I'll be a pool of sweat on the floor by then. Looks like another day in the shopping centre for me!
> 
> Loved all your photos from Panama and New Orleans. Looks like you had a marvellous time. So glad you went. Hope the cold in NY is not too great a shock! Take care.


 Thanks re: photos from trip. You sure get more of your share of extreme hot weather. Do you use air conditioning or tough it out? I think I'd die in that heat.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> We belong to a rugby league club and they're quite strict with their rules, wow that's incredibly hot 46C, my hands would be soaking wet sweating.
> I guess it's what you get used to temperature wise. It's been quite humid this week so knitting not on the agenda too much. I feel the heat badly, as well as the cold.


Me too, feel the heat, that is. When it is this hot, the big wool projects are put away and I focus on small cotton projects.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats good- so it has been worth all the pain etc you had. The weather won't help you get to walk more will it?


You're right. I haven't walked on really hot days, except for a few laps at the shopping centre. Didn't walk last night but that's OK since I had had 3 sessions of physio at rehab hospital. Tried to watch some of the tennis in Melbourne but too hot to sit for long. My attempt to stay cool at night involves a damp towel over my body as i lay under the ceiling fan. Seems to help. Just heard on the radio that the cool change has arrived in our southern suburbs, so relief is on its way!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Skimmed really fast to catch up. 
Been a weird day. 

Got freezing rain throughout the night and has been today as well. Supposed to be and "ice storm". Doesn't seem as bad as the last one we had in March of last year. Still very slippery though. 

Did volunteer hour at the school this morning. Was nice to get out and do something. 

Did some knitting g on the monster longies and watched a bit of Netflix. 

I called the Dr's office today and made an appointment to get Gage assessed. I know there are mental health issues on both my and Gregs side and I want to get to the bottom of it. 

Got to go for now and get some supper going. Belly is grumbling and Gage is hungry too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> We have booked our cruise! It won't be until April, 2018, so lots of time to wait! Our next trip is in May. We are going to London, Paris, and Amsterdam. I'm getting really excited.


Wow! Amazing trip you have planned.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Absolutely! We love all you post, Daralene!


Thanks Julie. Did you see the gorgeous caterpillar on the white flowers? It is black with a red head. Think it's page 43.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oops forgot to post my progress so far ....


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally caught up. iPad wifi is being a bit spotty. Takes a bit for a page to load. 

Sorry to hear about the heat situation down under. We'll be complaining about it in a few months while you will have the cold. I can't really complain as it is lovely here south of Birmingham. Trying not to stress about it taking a while to get a load but have had time to knit and take naps. Lila wouldn't let me take one today. She whined and wanted out. She's been in and out several times. Not pottying, just being nosy. 

Kaye, where did you get the pattern for the wrap and what yarn are you using? It looks great. Bonnie, the MKAL shawl is lovely so far. What yarn are you using for it? Interesting stitch, will have to try it. 

Good to hear that some of our members are feeling better. Marilyn, I hope they get your closets sorted out. 

I finished the Swirled Ski Cap. It was supposed to be for a child but fits me without too much stretching. I'll try to get a pic soon. Started a practice piece on the bent dpns using Caron yarn. I bought the size 2. Not sure I like the plastic needles. But I'll keep at it. Also started a baby hat in pink camp for a friend of my DD2. I think the baby will be a summer one so doubt they will need it right away. Wasn't going to cast on socks, but might do that to have some mindless knitting to do. 

Sam, bibimbap is a Korean dish. I sometimes order it when I get to the Korean restaurant in Toledo. It's very yummy! Now I want Korean food and there isn't any place near me!

Great buy, Gwen. Looks like it will hold a lot of good stuff. Hopefully will keep the dogs from running away with your yarn. Luckily, Lila has no interest in my yarn. Just wants attention when I pick up the needles. She's outside again so I guess I'll take her for a walk. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Hi everyone! Somehow I forgot to "watch" the tea party when it started out this time I had read a couple of pages and then couldn't find it again. I went back to the last issue and finally found the link that Sam posts to go to the new one.
> 
> Lol. By that time there was 40 some pages to catch up on! But I am all caught up and thought I would post some of the pics of my recent projects I have finished.


What beautiful knitting and projects.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's the humidity that would be most likely to stop me knitting.


It is the humidity which has fans off and ac on, as it is the humidity which saps my strength. I walk to the shops, ( :sm01: a walk I enjoy) with an umbrella up to block the sun held just high enough to allow any breeze there is under


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Denise, I'm glad you are gradually getting better, it would be terrible to go through all this & not see an improvement.
> How is you daughter liking all the snow? I saw on the news last night where Vancouver has about 4 feet, they usually have none & are expecting 4" of rain this week so are worried about flooding. It sure has been a weird winter. We were back up to near freezing yesterday & its to stay warm this week, just blow freezing.


Thanks Bonnie. Would not be happy if the surgery was in vain. Just bad luck that the inflamed nerve put back my recovery but I am headed in the right direction now. DD loves the snow but BF (who has never seen snow) arrives from Australia tomorrow to try snow boarding and skiing. Wonder how he will like -30 temps! Coming from an Australian summer, I'm sure it will be a big shock for him. DD has thermals and a warm parka so is happy to walk in the snow and go skiing on days off (of which she has plenty since the cafe has cut her hours significantly)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have notes on that stitch but haven't tried it out yet. I'm thinking I need a good needle size for small yarn to be able to pull it off. Do you find it difficult?
> 
> Re: goats, we were invited to a bbq one summer and goat was the main course. It tasted fine but don't know that I'd go out of my way to eat it. Now, the cheese, on the other hand, yes, please. I really like goat cheese.
> 
> ...


I was worried that stitch would be hard but no problem at all on 4 mm cubic needles


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Should I plan one for KAP to start off our Saturday! Also could do a KP tutorial.


If you do, could someone please do it fb live? Would be nice to utilise more ravelry functions


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

cindygecko said:


> Great work! The gnome hat is really cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed really fast to catch up.
> Been a weird day.
> 
> Got freezing rain throughout the night and has been today as well. Supposed to be and "ice storm". Doesn't seem as bad as the last one we had in March of last year. Still very slippery though.
> ...


You are making sure Gage is getting the help he needs. It's so nice for him to be able to talk with someone. Wise decision.

More ice, yikes. So dangerous. Raining here somcould get treacherous tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - i thought of you when i saw this - the rest of you should also take a look - an interesting project on something all of you carry with you whenever you go out. --- sam
> 
> http://makezine.com/projects/led-matrix-handbag/?utm_source=MakeNewsletter+20170117&utm_medium=email&utm_content=button&utm_campaign=newsletter


That's quite the bag!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. iPad wifi is being a bit spotty. Takes a bit for a page to load.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you. Not sure I'd like plastic needles either but I have used them years ago.

Too bad Lila kept you from sleeeping. Hope you get a load soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I was thinking about making the Seaman's hat for some of the homeless in the area. It seems to be very popular, even if ugly.


I always smile when I see the brightly colored beanies and such chosen before more practical colors by the homeless. I have been told it makes it easier for them to tell it is theirs.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Tues. For those who celebrate MLK day hope you enjoyed your three day holiday.

Well, I keep putting off making an appt. to see a different podiatrist/surgeon. I hate having another surgery but I'm having a lot of pain in my right foot toes. The last surgery the DR. botched up and my little toe is laying over the next toe plus he didn't shorten the toe next to the big toe. So he made it worse instead of better and my right foot the small toe is painful when anything touches it even socks make it hurt. So I dread putting on shoes. I also need to get my hair trimmed and also putting that off. I do hate having my DH driving me around and when he takes me to the beauty shop he waits in the Element until I get finished. Oh well. I'm afraid of driving because my right leg is still numb . I realize it takes a long time for the nerves to regenerate but it will be two years in May!!

Gagesmom also did some very nice knitting. I hope to finish the quilt soon so I can get back to my knitting.

Have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Would not be happy if the surgery was in vain. Just bad luck that the inflamed nerve put back my recovery but I am headed in the right direction now. DD loves the snow but BF (who has never seen snow) arrives from Australia tomorrow to try snow boarding and skiing. Wonder how he will like -30 temps! Coming from an Australian summer, I'm sure it will be a big shock for him. DD has thermals and a warm parka so is happy to walk in the snow and go skiing on days off (of which she has plenty since the cafe has cut her hours significantly)


It's not nearly so cold at Whistler as it gets here so won't be quite such a shock to him


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> for those of you that maybe thinking of a KAL - here is one that should be really pretty when it is done. it is an afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/KnitteratiAfghan.htm
> 
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was worried that stitch would be hard but no problem at all on 4 mm cubic needles


Good to know!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Did you see the gorgeous caterpillar on the white flowers? It is black with a red head. Think it's page 43.


I did see it--wonder what it becomes? Beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting daralene - thanks. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not sure, but this talks about how they are doing.
> 
> Revenue from canal tolls continues to represent a significant portion of Panama's GDP, although commerce, banking, and tourism are major and growing sectors. In 2015 Panama ranked 60th in the world in terms of the Human Development Index.[10]
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i already knew you were a good mother but taking gage in for assessment just proves it. hopefully the doctor will have some good suggestions. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Skimmed really fast to catch up.
> Been a weird day.
> 
> Got freezing rain throughout the night and has been today as well. Supposed to be and "ice storm". Doesn't seem as bad as the last one we had in March of last year. Still very slippery though.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon, I hope your quilt goes smoothly and you'll post a picture when it's done. I know those take a long time.

Melody, the longies are super cute and I'll be sending good thoughts for Gage's assessment. The sooner you know whether something is an issue, the better.

I've put the pot pie leftovers from last night into the oven to reheat. We are supposed to get pretty cold (nothing like Bonnie's place!) on Friday and it will stay that way for a week or so (well, it's in the extended forecast and we don't know what's after that). Bleah.

Sam, that bag is a little too much "bling" for me! But it's a fun idea.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some great recipes, I copies the energy bites & meatball soup.
> Here the link for Cindys scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you
> 
> I love the delicate work you did. Great job. Did you knit the cap also? What kind of yard did you use on both?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kathy - wondered where you were. enjoy the weather while we are - rather i am - freezing. it's really damp and makes it feel much colder than it really is. drive safely. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. iPad wifi is being a bit spotty. Takes a bit for a page to load.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap so far, I've got about 40 more inches to go.


Great looking Cable stitching. I always like that look.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it Melody. Of course purple is my favorite color but red does run a close second!


gagesmom said:


> Oops forgot to post my progress so far ....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a great idea Heather. IF I'm able to go I may be able to do it; would need to play around with doing the fb live as I haven't done it yet. Again, good suggestion I think! Of course I know in the past there have been issues with getting on the internet according to some folks that attended so that also may be a problem. Keep fingers crossed!


busyworkerbee said:


> If you do, could someone please do it fb live? Would be nice to utilise more ravelry functions


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. Wanted to say I may be on a bit less the next few days. I just committed to making 3-4 of the pussycat hats for the Women's March in DC (and sister march here in Athens) Doing really basic hat but I'm not the fastest knitter. Anyway, I'm off to knit. TTYL whenever I can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, enjoy guitar.


Thank you, I practiced for about an hour, I'll practice some more later this evening, I may pull the electric guitar out and practice on that a while, I'm sure it needs tuned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> We've had a lot of rain today although Toronto, north of me, has had freezing rain. It has been quite bad there. Even snow plows were having difficulty maneuvering. Lots of accidents. This week will be very mild and I just heard that we will be in the deep freeze in February.


OH YUCK! I sure hope that they are wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> CREAMY CAULIFLOWER HEMP ALFREDO SAUCE
> 
> Cauliflower Hemp Alfredo- just 10 ingredients and 30 minutes for a healthy alfredo sauce that's packed full of vitamins and protein. Dairy-free and nut-free!
> 
> ...


I'm going to try those Greek ribs, those sound really good, cauliflower-hemp-alfredo sounds good too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's a great idea Heather. IF I'm able to go I may be able to do it; would need to play around with doing the fb live as I haven't done it yet. Again, good suggestion I think! Of course I know in the past there have been issues with getting on the internet according to some folks that attended so that also may be a problem. Keep fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


That's good news. I'm sure her group will look after her well until she gets home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should bring you guitar to the KAP this year and play for us while we knit. --- sam


We were talking about taking Marla's mandolin so she could play for her mom and I wanted to take my guitar so I can practice, don't know that I feel confident enough to play for people, though I'm getting much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our city "sprawls"--the highest building here is only 16 floors, I think. It's easily visible from a long way off, too.


Cheyenne is like that, all low buildings for the most part, a big contrast to San Antonio and Denver.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good news. Is she going to stay in Ireland or come home?


The current plan is to stay and continue with the dig.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have tried off and on to learn guitar. I often wish I had practiced more. I still think I have time to learn!


You certainly do, just find a good teacher that suits your learning style.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Spoiled for sure. lol Too bad she doesn't have all the stuff I bought 10 years ago for her the first time, but that's okay, baby shopping is never boring.


I imagine there will be a bit of baby knitting going on as well??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have notes on that stitch but haven't tried it out yet. I'm thinking I need a good needle size for small yarn to be able to pull it off. Do you find it difficult?
> 
> Re: goats, we were invited to a bbq one summer and goat was the main course. It tasted fine but don't know that I'd go out of my way to eat it. Now, the cheese, on the other hand, yes, please. I really like goat cheese.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the MRI will go well and you'll get good answers the Friday after, but I agree, the waiting is the worst.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Pretty!! I have that in my "to-do" list (along with about 50 other things)!!


It's a fun knit, once you have the pattern down, you don't even have to look at it, once you get the button holes all done it's just a cable row on the fifth row of every 10 row repeat. I have wayyyy to many things on my to do list. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How exciting. I don't think there's anything you can't do. I brag about you to my friends. Of course I brag about many of you.


lol! Thank Daralene, I just use FIMO, it's easy, just roll it out and cut it or shape it to what you want, make bigger holes than you need for sewing them on as they shrink a bit, and bake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm25: :sm25: No, no air con!! That's why I am off to the shopping centre. Hopefully that cool change is on time!


EWE! Hot and humid without air con is worse than being cold, you can only take off so much clothing, but I think I still rather be hot, cold and I don't get on well, I took plenty of cool showers in Texas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed really fast to catch up.
> Been a weird day.
> 
> Got freezing rain throughout the night and has been today as well. Supposed to be and "ice storm". Doesn't seem as bad as the last one we had in March of last year. Still very slippery though.
> ...


Good that you are being proactive on the mental health issues with Gage, better to get answers now, hopefully you'll get some good answers and solutions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oops forgot to post my progress so far ....


Those are so cute! I'm going to make some of those at some point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up. iPad wifi is being a bit spotty. Takes a bit for a page to load.
> 
> ...


It's the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap and used Lion Brand Heartland, this color is Glacier Bay, I got the kit from Craftsy, but the link to the free pattern on Ravelry is here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If you do, could someone please do it fb live? Would be nice to utilise more ravelry functions


I'll check into it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Would not be happy if the surgery was in vain. Just bad luck that the inflamed nerve put back my recovery but I am headed in the right direction now. DD loves the snow but BF (who has never seen snow) arrives from Australia tomorrow to try snow boarding and skiing. Wonder how he will like -30 temps! Coming from an Australian summer, I'm sure it will be a big shock for him. DD has thermals and a warm parka so is happy to walk in the snow and go skiing on days off (of which she has plenty since the cafe has cut her hours significantly)


It's fabulous to hear that you are seeing significant success forward hopefully you'll be completely in the pink before your trip. 
Should be interesting for him, poor guy, nothing like a major change in a matter of hours.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> It's the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap and used Lion Brand Heartland, this color is Glacier Bay, I got the kit from Craftsy, but the link to the free pattern on Ravelry is here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap


That looks really cute, though I'm a little frightened of cables, haven't tried them yet. But, I probably should at some point, as I was scared of socks and got over that hurdle!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry about the hot weather down under and the ice in Canada. Here in Texas, we have had both, well, not so much the ice, but cold and wet. I think it is supposed to stay wet for a few days. I'm usually very hot natured, but the cold, damp air really makes my feet cold! I guess standing outside talking to the repairman in my slippers was the culprit.

Went to the pulmonolgist today and got a good report, except, he told me to use my inhaler more often. I may do an in-home sleep study to see if my Cpap is set correctly. I will hopefully be able to get a new, smaller machine. I am still very sleepy during the day, but it could also be staying on the computer and knitting too much! I need to get moving more!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, very wise to get the assessment for Gage. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Tues. For those who celebrate MLK day hope you enjoyed your three day holiday.
> 
> Well, I keep putting off making an appt. to see a different podiatrist/surgeon. I hate having another surgery but I'm having a lot of pain in my right foot toes. The last surgery the DR. botched up and my little toe is laying over the next toe plus he didn't shorten the toe next to the big toe. So he made it worse instead of better and my right foot the small toe is painful when anything touches it even socks make it hurt. So I dread putting on shoes. I also need to get my hair trimmed and also putting that off. I do hate having my DH driving me around and when he takes me to the beauty shop he waits in the Element until I get finished. Oh well. I'm afraid of driving because my right leg is still numb . I realize it takes a long time for the nerves to regenerate but it will be two years in May!!
> 
> ...


Hopefully you'll have some good results, really sad that you have to have the job redone when it should be done right the first time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Great looking Cable stitching. I always like that look.


Thank you, I love cables.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The current plan is to stay and continue with the dig.


That's good, I was hoping that she'd be able to stay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I imagine there will be a bit of baby knitting going on as well??


I'm planning to, just need to finish up some other projects first. Melody and Sonja are great baby inspiration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That looks really cute, though I'm a little frightened of cables, haven't tried them yet. But, I probably should at some point, as I was scared of socks and got over that hurdle!


Cables are really easy once you get used to them, it's really just paying attention to the specific directions of the cable you are currently working on, this only uses front cables (slip 4 stitches to cable needle, knit 4 stitches from left needle, knit stitches off cable need) so is a great one to start on. They are easier than socks I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with Sorlenna that the one block shown alone would be beautiful as an afghan. I signed up for the newsletter just to get that pattern but don't know about doing the entire KAL.


I signed up as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm02: Sure happy about my back, but not happy about the heat. Terribly hot overnight - don't think anybody slept well last night unless their a/c was working. Was already over 30C (86F) at 7am. Will be over 100 before the cool change arrives. Think I'll be a pool of sweat on the floor by then. Looks like another day in the shopping centre for me!
> 
> Loved all your photos from Panama and New Orleans. Looks like you had a marvellous time. So glad you went. Hope the cold in NY is not too great a shock! Take care.


You have non-working a/c don't you? Will you be getting it fixed. But this number of really hot days is unusual for you isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry about the hot weather down under and the ice in Canada. Here in Texas, we have had both, well, not so much the ice, but cold and wet. I think it is supposed to stay wet for a few days. I'm usually very hot natured, but the cold, damp air really makes my feet cold! I guess standing outside talking to the repairman in my slippers was the culprit.
> 
> Went to the pulmonolgist today and got a good report, except, he told me to use my inhaler more often. I may do an in-home sleep study to see if my Cpap is set correctly. I will hopefully be able to get a new, smaller machine. I am still very sleepy during the day, but it could also be staying on the computer and knitting too much! I need to get moving more!


Great that you got a good report!! Marla is going to have to have a Cpap, hopefully she'll do much better with decent sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> You're right. I haven't walked on really hot days, except for a few laps at the shopping centre. Didn't walk last night but that's OK since I had had 3 sessions of physio at rehab hospital. Tried to watch some of the tennis in Melbourne but too hot to sit for long. My attempt to stay cool at night involves a damp towel over my body as i lay under the ceiling fan. Seems to help. Just heard on the radio that the cool change has arrived in our southern suburbs, so relief is on its way!


A time when being a few hours south would be good! So maybe it has hit you by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again so I guess I'll find something to eat, something to watch, and knit. See y'all later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed really fast to catch up.
> Been a weird day.
> 
> Got freezing rain throughout the night and has been today as well. Supposed to be and "ice storm". Doesn't seem as bad as the last one we had in March of last year. Still very slippery though.
> ...


Sounds wise with that history and behaviour to get it checked out. Could simply be a reaction to the stress he has been under recently and approaching puberty but better to know and address any underlying issues that may be present.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you that maybe thinking of a KAL - here is one that should be really pretty when it is done. it is an afghan. --- sam
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/KnitteratiAfghan.htm
> 
> ...


That does look pretty and I'm tempted. but I really don't need another afghan. :sm16: Have to think about it. Well, I did sign up. Now just have to see if I can find the yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That does look pretty and I'm tempted. but I really don't need another afghan. :sm16: Have to think about it. Well, I did sign up. Now just have to see if I can find the yarn.


Thinking about yarn for it is just what I am doing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry about the hot weather down under and the ice in Canada. Here in Texas, we have had both, well, not so much the ice, but cold and wet. I think it is supposed to stay wet for a few days. I'm usually very hot natured, but the cold, damp air really makes my feet cold! I guess standing outside talking to the repairman in my slippers was the culprit.
> 
> Went to the pulmonolgist today and got a good report, except, he told me to use my inhaler more often. I may do an in-home sleep study to see if my Cpap is set correctly. I will hopefully be able to get a new, smaller machine. I am still very sleepy during the day, but it could also be staying on the computer and knitting too much! I need to get moving more!


What kind of inhaler are you using? I need to get a different one. The one I have doesn't do much good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


GERD is not pleasant and am glad that it's not worse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thinking about yarn for it is just what I am doing!


I'm going to check Mary Maxim because I know our stores here don't carry it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Mel, very wise to get the assessment for Gage. I hope it goes well.


Agreed, particularly as there's a family history of problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:



> Thinking about yarn for it is just what I am doing!


Mary Maxim doesn't sell it. I checked with Cascade and the price is either $8 or $12/ball which makes it very expensive for 23 balls. I haven't seen any info yet on what kind of yarn is needed. Waiting for them to send me the first pattern. I see it's Superwash which makes it $12/ball.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mary Maxim doesn't sell it. I checked with Cascade and the price is either $8 or $12/ball which makes it very expensive for 23 balls. I haven't seen any info yet on what kind of yarn is needed. Waiting for them to send me the first pattern. I see it's Superwash which makes it $12/ball.


Thinking of using something different- not many places even sell it over here. And yes it is very expensive for the recommended yarn. 18.50 a ball here. And I assume postage though the site I looked at gave no indication of how much. $425 just for the yarn. So no way will I be using that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


Oh, this is where my page went, went to reply and couldn't find it.
I'm glad it's not more serious but GERD doesn't sound terribly fun either, hope it passes quickly and the meds do the job.

For those doing the MKAL:
Here are Cascade prices on Craftsy, they are having a sale, don't know how shipping would affect though. 
https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/shop/knitting-yarn?filters=%7B%22selectedFilters%22%3A%5B%22%7B%5C%22filterSetId%5C%22%3A345%2C%5C%22facetName%5C%22%3A%5C%22brandFilter%5C%22%2C%5C%22filterOptionId%5C%22%3A%5C%222486%5C%22%7D%22%5D%2C%22selectedSearchScopes%22%3A%5B%5D%2C%22sortBy%22%3A%22%22%2C%22page%22%3A1%2C%22contentType%22%3A%22filter-gallery%2Fcontent%2Fkeyed%22%7D&showEnrolledClasses=false


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thinking of using something different- not many places even sell it over here. And yes it is very expensive for the recommended yarn. 18.50 a ball here. And I assume postage though the site I looked at gave no indication of how much. $425 just for the yarn. So no way will I be using that!


Me either...just have to find something less expensive. Let me know if you get the first pattern. I still haven't received it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, this is where my page went, went to reply and couldn't find it.
> I'm glad it's not more serious but GERD doesn't sound terribly fun either, hope it passes quickly and the meds do the job.
> 
> For those doing the MKAL:
> ...


Thanks for that info. They want $12.44/ball.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:10pm and I am caught up again. I have been going over things in my mind. I don't want Gage to suffer from any possible mental health issues. I wish I had of known what was wrong with me at his age. I hope there are none to be found but at the same time it could put a lot of things into perspective. I do agree it is likely a lot to do with the stress and situations in the last year or two. Maybe even longer. It breaks heart that I don't know and neither does he, what is going on inside of him. I only want the best for him. I hate the idea of him possibly having to have medication but on the other hand if it helps him to cope then it might be worth it. Just confused. Saddened. Concerned. As a parent we don't want to see our child suffer. I have always put him first and will continue to. I love that boy more then he will ever know. 

I am going to try and get some sleep.
Goodnight all and thank you for your continued support and love. ????❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It has been freezing rain here off and on since last night and when I had the dog out around 930 it was still raining. Bused were all cancelled here today and I wonder if they will be tomorrow as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, this is where my page went, went to reply and couldn't find it.
> I'm glad it's not more serious but GERD doesn't sound terribly fun either, hope it passes quickly and the meds do the job.
> 
> For those doing the MKAL:
> ...


With this 'only' $258 AUD + $30 USD for postage. So around $300.
Using the cheapest yarn in Spotlight will be around $50! Knits up beautifully, lovely and soft, acrylic still waiting to find out how well it washes. Haven't done anything for myself in it so not had the chance to find out. This is DK weight rather than Worsted. 
But certainly will be more reasonable options price wise.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:10pm and I am caught up again. I have been going over things in my mind. I don't want Gage to suffer from any possible mental health issues. I wish I had of known what was wrong with me at his age. I hope there are none to be found but at the same time it could put a lot of things into perspective. I do agree it is likely a lot to do with the stress and situations in the last year or two. Maybe even longer. It breaks heart that I don't know and neither does he, what is going on inside of him. I only want the best for him. I hate the idea of him possibly having to have medication but on the other hand if it helps him to cope then it might be worth it. Just confused. Saddened. Concerned. As a parent we don't want to see our child suffer. I have always put him first and will continue to. I love that boy more then he will ever know.
> 
> I am going to try and get some sleep.
> Goodnight all and thank you for your continued support and love. ????❤


You are a great mother, and with family history, as well as puberty and family situation, glad you are taking this step. Maybe Gage only needs to talk to someone, maybe more. Give Gage a hug for me please, and 1 for yourself and tell him he has lots of people he has never met who care for him.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> With this 'only' $258 AUD + $30USD for postage. So close to $300.
> Using the cheapest yarn in Spotlight will be around $50! Knits up beautifully, lovely and soft, acrylic still waiting to find out how well it washes. Haven't sone anything for myself in it so not had the chance to find out.


If you mean Spotlight Stallion, it is lovely to work with and, being acrylic, can handle machine washing. Would wash on a cold cycle, as a precaution, but I have washed this yarn, by accident on lowest warm wash with no issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for that info. They want $12.44/ball.


Couldn't remember which one the pattern called for, was hoping it was one of the less expensive one, but it usually isn't. 
One of the many reasons I don't really do Afghans, the yarn ends up being so expensive for what I want to use. 
Well maybe you all will have some luck finding a suitable replacement for a good price.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What kind of inhaler are you using? I need to get a different one. The one I have doesn't do much good.


I have 2; one is Pro Air, and I can't remember the other one! It is lost in the house. I think my 3 year old nephew could have found it and hid it somewhere. I'm looking tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:10pm and I am caught up again. I have been going over things in my mind. I don't want Gage to suffer from any possible mental health issues. I wish I had of known what was wrong with me at his age. I hope there are none to be found but at the same time it could put a lot of things into perspective. I do agree it is likely a lot to do with the stress and situations in the last year or two. Maybe even longer. It breaks heart that I don't know and neither does he, what is going on inside of him. I only want the best for him. I hate the idea of him possibly having to have medication but on the other hand if it helps him to cope then it might be worth it. Just confused. Saddened. Concerned. As a parent we don't want to see our child suffer. I have always put him first and will continue to. I love that boy more then he will ever know.
> 
> I am going to try and get some sleep.
> Goodnight all and thank you for your continued support and love. ????❤


There are no easy answers for sure, but you are doing the best you can and that's all you can do. I totally understand about not wanting him to be on meds, I had that when Christopher was growing up. 
Hugs and fingers crossed for some positive answers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> With this 'only' $258 AUD + $30USD for postage. So close to $300.
> Using the cheapest yarn in Spotlight will be around $50! Knits up beautifully, lovely and soft, acrylic still waiting to find out how well it washes. Haven't sone anything for myself in it so not had the chance to find out.


Wow, that's cheaper, but still, I think I'd go with the acrylic from Spotlight. :sm06:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't signed up yet, but I would not use the expensive yarn. If I did, I would be afraid to use it! 

Mavericks played the Bulls in a tight and exciting game! Thankfully, we won! Now I'm going to try to go to bed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't signed up yet, but I would not use the expensive yarn. If I did, I would be afraid to use it!
> 
> Mavericks played the Bulls in a tight and exciting game! Thankfully, we won! Now I'm going to try to go to bed!


Great way to end the night! :sm24: 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Me either...just have to find something less expensive. Let me know if you get the first pattern. I still haven't received it.


I joined also, and haven't gotten it yet either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Received an email welcoming me to the KAL but that is all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If you mean Spotlight Stallion, it is lovely to work with and, being acrylic, can handle machine washing. Would wash on a cold cycle, as a precaution, but I have washed this yarn, by accident on lowest warm wash with no issues.


Yes Stallion. Well if you've washed with no problems I just might use that. I love working with it. Nicer to work with than the Marvel (unless you go for Marvel Soft).
Also thinking I might just get a ball at a time for now- dye lot won't really matter. Well maybe 5 at a time as cheaper to buy 5 at once. And as I am trying to use more than I buy this year and plan and reporting each month buying a bit at a time won't make quite the same hit! While I am planning on only putting yarn down as used when the whole project is finished with the afghan I thought I might do it after each square-will also help me keep track in Ravelry of how much I have used for getting more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I joined also, and haven't gotten it yet either.


Oh dear- Sam did you really need to enable us so well?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> He impressed me with the placement as well. He combined two different photos to put this into one photo. The blanket wasn't in either photo. Matthew made that part up on his own. The black cat was sitting up in a baby bounce seat and the other cat was balanced on a ledge. He now will draw some animal picture for another person in the family then the lady who commissioned the drawings will be framing them and gifting the animal drawings to each of her 3 children.


Well done, Matthew!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hugs, hoping you can find answers soon. Gage knows you love him.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap and used Lion Brand Heartland, this color is Glacier Bay, I got the kit from Craftsy, but the link to the free pattern on Ravelry is here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap


Thanks for posting this link! I ts really nice and I would like to try making it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy now. My car is back on road with a replacement alternator obtained from a wreckers. Much less expensive than new and most of the work done by DN2s boyfriend. Love when someone in the family can do the work needed.


Great news! What about your stepfather's car?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That looks really cute, though I'm a little frightened of cables, haven't tried them yet. But, I probably should at some point, as I was scared of socks and got over that hurdle!


I used to be intimidated by cables, and then my friend told me, "It's just knitting stitches out of order." He was right and I gave them a try, and it worked!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks for posting this link! I ts really nice and I would like to try making it.


You are most welcome, I'm sure you will do a lovely job on it. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used to be intimidated by cables, and then my friend told me, "It's just knitting stitches out of order." He was right and I gave them a try, and it worked!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 40. Hope to get here tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, see you tomorrow. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Heart is broken and this has nothing to do with the current conversation but I need to vent. Today another one of our Texas police officers was shot and killed. The killer is still hold up in a house. What a terrible world we live in. Another son, husband, father, friend and officer gone too soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only one i could find on that site is the summer sky. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, this is where my page went, went to reply and couldn't find it.
> I'm glad it's not more serious but GERD doesn't sound terribly fun either, hope it passes quickly and the meds do the job.
> 
> For those doing the MKAL:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my rescue inhales is albuterol. works very quickly. and ativan to keep away the panic. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have 2; one is Pro Air, and I can't remember the other one! It is lost in the house. I think my 3 year old nephew could have found it and hid it somewhere. I'm looking tomorrow and will let you know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i enabled me also - lol. i will look for an alternative. that is a little rich for my blood. --- sam



darowil said:


> Oh dear- Sam did you really need to enable us so well?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad - i hope the perp does not decide to commit 'suicide by cop'. he needs to feel the weight of the law come down on him. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Heart is broken and this has nothing to do with the current conversation but I need to vent. Today another one of our Texas police officers was shot and killed. The killer is still hold up in a house. What a terrible world we live in. Another son, husband, father, friend and officer gone too soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sharon, I hope your quilt goes smoothly and you'll post a picture when it's done. I know those take a long time.
> 
> Melody, the longies are super cute and I'll be sending good thoughts for Gage's assessment. The sooner you know whether something is an issue, the better.
> 
> ...


I agree, not my kind of bag but an interesting project.

It's not to be very cold here for the next few days, up near freezing during the day, sure not typical January weather but I'll take it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheyenne is like that, all low buildings for the most part, a big contrast to San Antonio and Denver.


No tall buildings in my town, the old Catholic Church- now a museum & the old Sister residence- now just a home are both 3 stories, not even many 2 story houses. A few tall buildings in Lloydminster, maybe 10 stories


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better soon. GERD can make you so uncomfortable. My friend has been on meds for it for some time & the last few months has been doing a special yoga routine for it. She is now off the meds & having no problems at all.

Sorleena, hope Bub gets some answers about his shoulder & gets it fixed quickly.

Melody, hope you can get the troubles with Gage solved soon, his being upset & rebellious isn't good for you either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


Sorry to hear you are ill Joy not sure what GERD is but hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maryanne. She is ready for discharge and is just waiting for someone to be able to pick her up.


Good news! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> :sm25: :sm25: No, no air con!! That's why I am off to the shopping centre. Hopefully that cool change is on time!


Oh dear. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


Oh dear, sorry to hear you had to go into ER. I hope it all settles down soon for you.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's fabulous to hear that you are seeing significant success forward hopefully you'll be completely in the pink before your trip.
> Should be interesting for him, poor guy, nothing like a major change in a matter of hours.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> You have non-working a/c don't you? Will you be getting it fixed. But this number of really hot days is unusual for you isn't it?


Yes that's right. DH has tried to fix it but seems to be beyond him. Has talked about getting someone in to fix it (hates to pay anyone to do something he thinks he should be able to fix himself) but has not yet done so. So won't be fixed any time soon. You are right. We have had many more really hot days so far this year than we normally get and it's not over yet. More extreme temps forecast for Friday and again next week, and we usually get more in Feb. Not something to look forward to!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you are ill Joy not sure what GERD is but hope you start feeling better soon


Does GORD help? We start oesophagus with o they skip the o. Reflux.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes that's right. DH has tried to fix it but seems to be beyond him. Has talked about getting someone in to fix it (hates to pay anyone to do something he thinks he should be able to fix himself) but has not yet done so. So won't be fixed any time soon. You are right. We have had many more really hot days so far this year than we normally get and it's not over yet. More extreme temps forecast for Friday and again next week, and we usually get more in Feb. Not something to look forward to!


Think we must have sent ours to you- we haven't had many this year. Not complaining! Tomorrow will be horrid- 37 and rain with possible thundery showers. But back down again for Friday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:10pm and I am caught up again. I have been going over things in my mind. I don't want Gage to suffer from any possible mental health issues. I wish I had of known what was wrong with me at his age. I hope there are none to be found but at the same time it could put a lot of things into perspective. I do agree it is likely a lot to do with the stress and situations in the last year or two. Maybe even longer. It breaks heart that I don't know and neither does he, what is going on inside of him. I only want the best for him. I hate the idea of him possibly having to have medication but on the other hand if it helps him to cope then it might be worth it. Just confused. Saddened. Concerned. As a parent we don't want to see our child suffer. I have always put him first and will continue to. I love that boy more then he will ever know.
> 
> I am going to try and get some sleep.
> Goodnight all and thank you for your continued support and love. ????❤


Mel, I know it's hard for you but I think you are doing the right thing in getting Gage assessed. How does he feel about it? If there are any problems then it's better to know and be prepared to handle them. Sending you and Gage lots of love and hugs. You are a great Mom to that boy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Heart is broken and this has nothing to do with the current conversation but I need to vent. Today another one of our Texas police officers was shot and killed. The killer is still hold up in a house. What a terrible world we live in. Another son, husband, father, friend and officer gone too soon.


Very sad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, everyone. Finally finished last week's TP...Prayers for all who need them...love, love the pics and info about Daralene's excellent Panama adventure...Sam, Max's blanket is awesome!!...love the mermaid tail for your friend's daughter Gwen...amazing pottery and drawings from Matthew...and happy birthday to Mr. Gage! I know I missed a lot of others. Thank you for the new TP Sam, and for the summaries, ladies...so appreciated! Now to catch up on this week's posts! Have a happy day/night, all! ♡


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> There was a goat farm near where I used to live. They only used the goats to make goat cheese, as far as I know. Their goat cheese was delicious. Goat meat doesn't appeal to me at all.


If you must eat meat, I prefer it to Lamb, it is a lot less fatty- but can be a bit tricky to cook, either very fast and short, or long and slow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> bonnie - i thought of you when i saw this - the rest of you should also take a look - an interesting project on something all of you carry with you whenever you go out. --- sam
> 
> http://makezine.com/projects/led-matrix-handbag/?utm_source=MakeNewsletter+20170117&utm_medium=email&utm_content=button&utm_campaign=newsletter


That looks great fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our city "sprawls"--the highest building here is only 16 floors, I think. It's easily visible from a long way off, too.


 :sm24: I really worry about Auckland, if we ever do get a serious Quake- I don't want to be Downtown!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news! What about your stepfather's car?


Off the road, still waiting for cost information on needed parts.

On a pleasing note, got word today, should be getting part of bond back after phone consult with RTA


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i already knew you were a good mother but taking gage in for assessment just proves it. hopefully the doctor will have some good suggestions. --- sam


I thought the same. A wise and brave decision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Me too, feel the heat, that is. When it is this hot, the big wool projects are put away and I focus on small cotton projects.


Which is where I am at, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Skimmed really fast to catch up.
> Been a weird day.
> 
> Got freezing rain throughout the night and has been today as well. Supposed to be and "ice storm". Doesn't seem as bad as the last one we had in March of last year. Still very slippery though.
> ...


That sounds very sensible, Mel, given some of Gage's recent behaviour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Did you see the gorgeous caterpillar on the white flowers? It is black with a red head. Think it's page 43.


I'll have to go back!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


I hope it clears soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol! Thank Daralene, I just use FIMO, it's easy, just roll it out and cut it or shape it to what you want, make bigger holes than you need for sewing them on as they shrink a bit, and bake.


I made an awful lot when my girls were little- could get much better colour matches/contrasts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Couldn't remember which one the pattern called for, was hoping it was one of the less expensive one, but it usually isn't.
> One of the many reasons I don't really do Afghans, the yarn ends up being so expensive for what I want to use.
> Well maybe you all will have some luck finding a suitable replacement for a good price.


It was the $12 one but I still haven't received the instructions for the first square, even though they have confirmed that I am signed up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have 2; one is Pro Air, and I can't remember the other one! It is lost in the house. I think my 3 year old nephew could have found it and hid it somewhere. I'm looking tomorrow and will let you know.


Thanks. That's not one I use.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes Stallion. Well if you've washed with no problems I just might use that. I love working with it. Nicer to work with than the Marvel (unless you go for Marvel Soft).
> Also thinking I might just get a ball at a time for now- dye lot won't really matter. Well maybe 5 at a time as cheaper to buy 5 at once. And as I am trying to use more than I buy this year and plan and reporting each month buying a bit at a time won't make quite the same hit! While I am planning on only putting yarn down as used when the whole project is finished with the afghan I thought I might do it after each square-will also help me keep track in Ravelry of how much I have used for getting more.


I've used Caron Simply Soft for afghans I made before and it's always been good. It used to cost roughly $4; it's now up to $5.49 and no discount for quantity purchases. Still, it's a lot better than $12.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:10pm and I am caught up again. I have been going over things in my mind. I don't want Gage to suffer from any possible mental health issues. I wish I had of known what was wrong with me at his age. I hope there are none to be found but at the same time it could put a lot of things into perspective. I do agree it is likely a lot to do with the stress and situations in the last year or two. Maybe even longer. It breaks heart that I don't know and neither does he, what is going on inside of him. I only want the best for him. I hate the idea of him possibly having to have medication but on the other hand if it helps him to cope then it might be worth it. Just confused. Saddened. Concerned. As a parent we don't want to see our child suffer. I have always put him first and will continue to. I love that boy more then he will ever know.
> 
> I am going to try and get some sleep.
> Goodnight all and thank you for your continued support and love. ????❤


So sorry that Gage is going through a difficult time. Hope you'll be able to get the help he needs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Heart is broken and this has nothing to do with the current conversation but I need to vent. Today another one of our Texas police officers was shot and killed. The killer is still hold up in a house. What a terrible world we live in. Another son, husband, father, friend and officer gone too soon.


That is so terrible. What is happening to our world!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my rescue inhales is albuterol. works very quickly. and ativan to keep away the panic. --- sam


Thanks Sam. I'm going to make a note of yours and Pammie's to talk to my doctor. I don't get panicky, just short of breath when I walk quickly or am out in the cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you must eat meat, I prefer it to Lamb, it is a lot less fatty- but can be a bit tricky to cook, either very fast and short, or long and slow.


I have heard that it can be tough. I'm not much of a lamb eater either. The only time I've had it is when my SIL cooked it one Easter and when my friend ordered it in a restaurant. I must admit my friend's chops were delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that pattern too. As others, have it in my to do list with more than I'll ever get done!


Poledra65 said:


> It's the Cabled and Buttoned Wrap and used Lion Brand Heartland, this color is Glacier Bay, I got the kit from Craftsy, but the link to the free pattern on Ravelry is here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree....enjoy doing cables.


Poledra65 said:


> Cables are really easy once you get used to them, it's really just paying attention to the specific directions of the cable you are currently working on, this only uses front cables (slip 4 stitches to cable needle, knit 4 stitches from left needle, knit stitches off cable need) so is a great one to start on. They are easier than socks I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers Joy; so sorry you are not feeling well but glad it is not your liver.


sassafras123 said:


> Spent several hours in E.R. I've had midriff pain for several days. Trying not to go to E.R. In flu season waited til this morning when my doc still not back from Christmas vacation. Good news only GERD, not liver and have pain/nausea meds Came home and slept for 3 hrs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I'd try it (a single square) in a yarn (probably acrylic I can machine wash/dry) and if it does well just use it.



darowil said:


> Thinking of using something different- not many places even sell it over here. And yes it is very expensive for the recommended yarn. 18.50 a ball here. And I assume postage though the site I looked at gave no indication of how much. $425 just for the yarn. So no way will I be using that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're a good mom Melody.


gagesmom said:


> 10:10pm and I am caught up again. I have been going over things in my mind. I don't want Gage to suffer from any possible mental health issues. I wish I had of known what was wrong with me at his age. I hope there are none to be found but at the same time it could put a lot of things into perspective. I do agree it is likely a lot to do with the stress and situations in the last year or two. Maybe even longer. It breaks heart that I don't know and neither does he, what is going on inside of him. I only want the best for him. I hate the idea of him possibly having to have medication but on the other hand if it helps him to cope then it might be worth it. Just confused. Saddened. Concerned. As a parent we don't want to see our child suffer. I have always put him first and will continue to. I love that boy more then he will ever know.
> 
> I am going to try and get some sleep.
> Goodnight all and thank you for your continued support and love. ????❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw this on the morning news. Heartbreaking for sure. Way too much violence against our law enforcement lately.



Railyn said:


> Heart is broken and this has nothing to do with the current conversation but I need to vent. Today another one of our Texas police officers was shot and killed. The killer is still hold up in a house. What a terrible world we live in. Another son, husband, father, friend and officer gone too soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did a quick catch up here. Off to work on the hats; finished one last night and 1/2 way through the second. TTYL


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all!

Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No tall buildings in my town, the old Catholic Church- now a museum & the old Sister residence- now just a home are both 3 stories, not even many 2 story houses. A few tall buildings in Lloydminster, maybe 10 stories


The grain elevator and church steeple were the tallest buildings in my town (still are)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh man, late for the tea party this week--p. 77 already!!! Summary was a great help this week!!! Thanks. Had to go back and check out Max and the blanket. Max is adorable, and I love the blanket; beautiful colors and knitting. Girls are back. They all seem happy to be back. Kitchen project was done early and looks great. My two daughters had a great day planned for me to make 
up for my cancelled trip to South Carolina. We've had lots of cold, freezing rain, icy roads, and snow. This week we will have a January thaw with temps in the 40s F. Crazy Minnesota. The home care company I work for was sold. I knew it was coming. I like the new owner and will continue for a time, but am ready anytime to switch to just the house mother one. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


Poor mite. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just went in to the cascade afghan site and learned that it will start next week. They are also selling this as a kit for $193.27 (out of stock and on back order). Still too rich for my blood. I'll try to find some less expensive yarn. Now just to find comparable colours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This man makes sweaters of places he's been. Check this out. :sm02: :sm24: 


http://imgur.com/UG2bt


I'm impressed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My DS called and we are meeting for lunch. I'm excited.

Can't believe I seemed to have jet lag and we didn't change time zones. Feeling normal so far today, so at least that is less time recovering than when we do have time zone changes.

Hugs to all. Now to try and get some things done today and there is a lot to do. Then I need to sort my knitting and get my next project in mind. Either finish DH's socks or the sweater for him. Then there's that year of mittens, one pattern a month to knit. :sm06: I only have one pair done and one pair started. :sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. I'm going to make a note of yours and Pammie's to talk to my doctor. I don't get panicky, just short of breath when I walk quickly or am out in the cold.


I think my other one is albuterol also. I had allergic reactions to 2 inhalers I tried, hives and lost my voice. I know I don't use the inhalers as I should so I have to do better. My asthma is not bad, but can be irritating. When I told the doctor some of the way I was feeling while breathing, he said that it is a tightness in my chest. I usually breathe through it, but he said to use the inhaler. I did not have asthma as a child, so this is all new to me. I thought it was because I was overweight, which I'm sure doesn't help, but it was diagnosed as asthma.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's cheaper, but still, I think I'd go with the acrylic from Spotlight. :sm06:


I'll check on Spotlight. I've never used this yarn. I guess I'll go sign up, now!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does GORD help? We start oesophagus with o they skip the o. Reflux.


I'm sorry, I don't understand your comment. But I am more than willing to try anything that would alleviate GERD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Do you know the name of poses your friend uses? I use to teach yoga and could figure out a sequence if I knew name of poses.
Sonja, thank you.
Cathy, thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, where do you order the Spotlight yarn from?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If you must eat meat, I prefer it to Lamb, it is a lot less fatty- but can be a bit tricky to cook, either very fast and short, or long and slow.


I don't think I ve ever had lamb. I remember mom cooking mutton & hated the smell of it cooking & didn't like the tallowy feel it left in your mouth. DH shot an antelope once, related to goats & I told him never to bring that home again, it was awful.
I think I'll keep to beef, chicken & fish.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I really worry about Auckland, if we ever do get a serious Quake- I don't want to be Downtown!


Have there been big quakes there before? Or just the other island?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, sorry Lili was ill, glad natural remedies help. I'm not recommending this for child as I wouldn't know dosage, but I take 1,000 mg. Capsules of tumric twice a day to help with autoimmune issues. I is an anti inflammatory and antibacterial. 
Daralene, so enjoyed link to man who knit sweaters of places he visited. What talent and how creative and playful. Enjoy lunch with your son.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've used Caron Simply Soft for afghans I made before and it's always been good. It used to cost roughly $4; it's now up to $5.49 and no discount for quantity purchases. Still, it's a lot better than $12.


If you watch the Michaels flyer, it has been on sale for $3 here recently & they have ratty good coupons too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The grain elevator and church steeple were the tallest buildings in my town (still are)


I forgot the grain elevator when I was posting, it kind of at the edge of town & I didn't include it. In the south the few elevators that are left can be seen for miles


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, so sorry your asthma is in flare. I can well imagine having difficulty breathing would trigger panic. A suggestion would be to try acupuncture. And to ask acupuncturist to teach you points on the body you could apply pressure to that would alleviate panic and open airways. I have a "thing" where I can have a spasm in my throat and can't get air in. If I press on either side of 2nd digit (?) of thumb it relieves spasm. I do go into panic when it happens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Heart is broken and this has nothing to do with the current conversation but I need to vent. Today another one of our Texas police officers was shot and killed. The killer is still hold up in a house. What a terrible world we live in. Another son, husband, father, friend and officer gone too soon.


It is so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I made an awful lot when my girls were little- could get much better colour matches/contrasts.


Yes, it's great to be able to take a piece of yarn in and pick and choose amongst so many colors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


Poor Lili, I sure hope she's feeling better quickly, did she already start school or is it a couple weeks?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, where do you order the Spotlight yarn from?


I don't, but if I lived in Aussie, I would. lol Margaret has access to that as a much better priced alternative, unfortunately we don't have it, but Crystal Palace yarns that people have ordered from might have some really good prices, there was another place that I think Gwen and someone else ordered from that was really inexpensive too, but I can't remember.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Spotlight stores are the place we downunder folks go to for everything knitting , sewing, and craft related. They also sell homewares, fabrics, so it's a really great place to spend time and money in.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Liz I do hope your GERD attack settles down soon. I'm suffering at present with heartburn, and have had a bad night tossing and turning. I have Mylanta pills to ease it which have worked, but am feeling a bit yuk and tired. Wouldn't you know it, It's our first day back at work today, so need to be all systems go. Just hope I can get myself in a better state and do my job.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Off the road, still waiting for cost information on needed parts.
> 
> On a pleasing note, got word today, should be getting part of bond back after phone consult with RTA


That's good news!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I've used Caron Simply Soft for afghans I made before and it's always been good. It used to cost roughly $4; it's now up to $5.49 and no discount for quantity purchases. Still, it's a lot better than $12.


I also use simply soft a lot, have a bit in my stash, will have to check, plus I think Michaels had it on sale this week.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. I'm going to make a note of yours and Pammie's to talk to my doctor. I don't get panicky, just short of breath when I walk quickly or am out in the cold.


Albuterol will work well for that


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


Sounds like a very smart doctor, too many jump to antibiotics, which do nothing for a cold, which is a virus and just needs to run its course.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I just went in to the cascade afghan site and learned that it will start next week. They are also selling this as a kit for $193.27 (out of stock and on back order). Still too rich for my blood. I'll try to find some less expensive yarn. Now just to find comparable colours.


Good to know about the timing. Also way to expensive for me as well, will have to go with a cheap acrylic alternative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have heard that it can be tough. I'm not much of a lamb eater either. The only time I've had it is when my SIL cooked it one Easter and when my friend ordered it in a restaurant. I must admit my friend's chops were delicious.


I have a curry recipe that FireBall Dave was kind enough to share from a Jamaican friend of his- it is rather good!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> This man makes sweaters of places he's been. Check this out. :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UG2bt
> ...


Very neat! Love the skeleton one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I ve ever had lamb. I remember mom cooking mutton & hated the smell of it cooking & didn't like the tallowy feel it left in your mouth. DH shot an antelope once, related to goats & I told him never to bring that home again, it was awful.
> I think I'll keep to beef, chicken & fish.


 :sm24: Hard to find so-called Mutton here now- I can't stand mutton/lamb fat, Mum did not make her stews in enough time to take the fat off- horrible memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have there been big quakes there before? Or just the other island?


As we are in the middle of a Volcano Field we will not be immune- we have had one or two lately but nothing serious- more often it is little twisters!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used Caron Simply Soft and Knitpicks Brava. I like both of them and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's great to be able to take a piece of yarn in and pick and choose amongst so many colors.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, so sorry your asthma is in flare. I can well imagine having difficulty breathing would trigger panic. A suggestion would be to try acupuncture. And to ask acupuncturist to teach you points on the body you could apply pressure to that would alleviate panic and open airways. I have a "thing" where I can have a spasm in my throat and can't get air in. If I press on either side of 2nd digit (?) of thumb it relieves spasm. I do go into panic when it happens.


Thank you, but it really isn't too bad. I'm sorry that you go into panic mode. That is frightening. So far, I don't do that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a curry recipe that FireBall Dave was kind enough to share from a Jamaican friend of his- it is rather good!


Could you repost it for us?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This man makes sweaters of places he's been. Check this out. :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UG2bt
> ...


He's certainly creative.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand your comment. But I am more than willing to try anything that would alleviate GERD.


I think she was responding to someone who, like me, didn't know what GERD was. The English spelling of esophagus would be Oesophagus, which would presumably make GERD into GORD in U.K. English. I still don't know what it stands for, but I am glad you don't have it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DS called and we are meeting for lunch. I'm excited.
> 
> Can't believe I seemed to have jet lag and we didn't change time zones. Feeling normal so far today, so at least that is less time recovering than when we do have time zone changes.
> 
> Hugs to all. Now to try and get some things done today and there is a lot to do. Then I need to sort my knitting and get my next project in mind. Either finish DH's socks or the sweater for him. Then there's that year of mittens, one pattern a month to knit. :sm06: I only have one pair done and one pair started. :sm23:


Hope you enjoy your lunch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think my other one is albuterol also. I had allergic reactions to 2 inhalers I tried, hives and lost my voice. I know I don't use the inhalers as I should so I have to do better. My asthma is not bad, but can be irritating. When I told the doctor some of the way I was feeling while breathing, he said that it is a tightness in my chest. I usually breathe through it, but he said to use the inhaler. I did not have asthma as a child, so this is all new to me. I thought it was because I was overweight, which I'm sure doesn't help, but it was diagnosed as asthma.


Mine was caused because I was out in the extreme cold 3 years ago January and I didn't cover my mouth. I think the freezing air affected my lungs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have there been big quakes there before? Or just the other island?


I heard this morning that there was a quake in Italy with several after shocks.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I ve ever had lamb. I remember mom cooking mutton & hated the smell of it cooking & didn't like the tallowy feel it left in your mouth. DH shot an antelope once, related to goats & I told him never to bring that home again, it was awful.
> I think I'll keep to beef, chicken & fish.


I really like lamb. I am not sure about mutton, although I am sure I must have had it as a child. I have never eaten goat. I love goats cheese, but as Bill detests even the smell of it, we never have it at home. It is a treat I often allow myself when we eat out!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you watch the Michaels flyer, it has been on sale for $3 here recently & they have ratty good coupons too


Thanks, Bonnie, I'll check it out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a curry recipe that FireBall Dave was kind enough to share from a Jamaican friend of his- it is rather good!


I wouldn't mind trying it. I never cooked it while I was married because my DH ate mutton all the time he was in the air force in England and he hated it. I realize though that the lamb today is nothing like the mutton he was served.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Liz I do hope your GERD attack settles down soon. I'm suffering at present with heartburn, and have had a bad night tossing and turning. I have Mylanta pills to ease it which have worked, but am feeling a bit yuk and tired. Wouldn't you know it, It's our first day back at work today, so need to be all systems go. Just hope I can get myself in a better state and do my job.


I do have GERD, but it was sassafrass who had the attack. Mine is under control. I had an attack of pancreatitis. Maybe that's what you're thinking of. Sorry that you're having heartburn. Not very pleasant but maybe you should have it checked.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's a great idea Heather. IF I'm able to go I may be able to do it; would need to play around with doing the fb live as I haven't done it yet. Again, good suggestion I think! Of course I know in the past there have been issues with getting on the internet according to some folks that attended so that also may be a problem. Keep fingers crossed!


Don't videos on facebook live stay on the person's page? If so, that would work better for those who can't be on Skype at the right time--they could still view the video later, couldn't they?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have used Caron Simply Soft and Knitpicks Brava. I like both of them and very reasonably priced.


I really like the Brava--I got a couple of skeins when it first came out to try and it was very nice (as well as priced right). It comes in different weights as well--I've used the sport and bulky and both are quite soft.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not a fan of lamb, so probably wouldn't like mutton either. My favorites are beef, chicken, turkey, and pork. I've eaten venison and dove and liked it. I've heard buffalo was pretty good and can be bought at certain stores in the area, but haven't tried it. I do think our taste has to be determined by how we grew up. Sometimes we continue to like it, other times we never eat it again!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do have GERD, but it was sassafrass who had the attack. Mine is under control. I had an attack of pancreatitis. Maybe that's what you're thinking of. Sorry that you're having heartburn. Not very pleasant but maybe you should have it checked.


I got it checked a couple of years ago and all they did was give me pills which made me feel horrible, so I try and keep away from foods which aggravate it and take probiotics for my gut health. Sometimes it flares up a bit, so just have to watch it and take meds to ease it.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> This man makes sweaters of places he's been. Check this out. :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UG2bt
> ...


That was really interesting. He is a true original

Evelyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Off the road, still waiting for cost information on needed parts.
> 
> On a pleasing note, got word today, should be getting part of bond back after phone consult with RTA


That will be good to go towards car repairs maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne had her first day back on the dig. Working on Post Excavation which she assured me was not digging post holes as her father had tried to tell her! The silly farmers son coming out in him. It was of course dealing with artifacts that had been dug up.

And I got my first square pattern today-came overnight my time. I just decided that what I will do is knit the first one in the cheap Stallion yarn and see if it gives enough stitch definition. It may not. From there I can decide what to do for the rest of them (and maybe the first one again!).

While I intend reading I will try not to comment to much for the next 3 days. David's work conference starts today so will be tied up with the bookstall there. Getting it set up and running it. Need to leave in an hour to pick up the books and then start getting organised.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have heard that it can be tough. I'm not much of a lamb eater either. The only time I've had it is when my SIL cooked it one Easter and when my friend ordered it in a restaurant. I must admit my friend's chops were delicious.


Having grown up on a sheep farm David loves Lamb. Whereas having so much as a child I'm not all that keen on it. It used to be a cheap meat when we were kids. Funny our different responses to a meat we used to eat a lot of!

What happened to not posting I wonder?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I'd try it (a single square) in a yarn (probably acrylic I can machine wash/dry) and if it does well just use it.


Exactly what I had just decided to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand your comment. But I am more than willing to try anything that would alleviate GERD.


GORD=GERD. Same condition but as the second word starts with an O rather than an E for us we have different initials for it. And Sonya may well have heard of GORD as they spell oesophagus the same way we do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, where do you order the Spotlight yarn from?


Spotlight is an Australian company (also in NZ and Singapore) similar to Joanne's and Michael's is my understanding but never having been to them I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think she was responding to someone who, like me, didn't know what GERD was. The English spelling of esophagus would be Oesophagus, which would presumably make GERD into GORD in U.K. English. I still don't know what it stands for, but I am glad you don't have it!


Gastro Oesophageal reflux disease. A complicated term for reflux


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could you repost it for us?


Sure!
Curried Goat
Serves: 4

Ingredients:
1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
2 Tbs smoked ground paprika
ground sea salt and black pepper
2 Tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 bay leaves
1 tsp curry powder
10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
2 oz (55g) raisins
1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
1 tsp made up English mustard
2 Tbs tomato ketchup
3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock

Method:
Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.

Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.

Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gastro Oesophageal reflux disease. A complicated term for reflux


Right! Thanks. Yes, I know it simply as reflux.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wouldn't mind trying it. I never cooked it while I was married because my DH ate mutton all the time he was in the air force in England and he hated it. I realize though that the lamb today is nothing like the mutton he was served.


I just posted it, Liz, in response to Rookie's request.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure!
> Curried Goat
> Serves: 4
> 
> ...


I have cooked this and I seem to remember that we enjoyed it but haven't bothered to make it again.

And now to get organised to head out. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think she was responding to someone who, like me, didn't know what GERD was. The English spelling of esophagus would be Oesophagus, which would presumably make GERD into GORD in U.K. English. I still don't know what it stands for, but I am glad you don't have it!


Kate, thank you. Love having K TP friends from around the world. But, it can cause confusion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have cooked this and I seem to remember that we enjoyed it but haven't bothered to make it again.
> 
> And now to get organised to head out. TTYL


Well, you are more of a knitter, than a chef! It does require a bit of concentration at several points!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Gastro Oesophageal reflux disease. A complicated term for reflux


Now that I understand as I should since I have a problem with it . It's just called reflux here , well at my doctors it is


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have cooked this and I seem to remember that we enjoyed it but haven't bothered to make it again.
> 
> And now to get organised to head out. TTYL


On a totally different subject - it has been reported this evening that Rachel Heyhoe-Flint has died. She captained the English women's cricket team for many years, and probably did more than anyone else to raise the profile of the women's game over here. I don't know how well she was known in Australia.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Don't videos on facebook live stay on the person's page? If so, that would work better for those who can't be on Skype at the right time--they could still view the video later, couldn't they?


I was thinking more along the lines of a Webinar - where those not present could call into a toll free number and key in the access code and they'd then be connected to the conference and be able to see the whatever the presenter puts up on the screen. Could be a Power Point presentation or an actual live demo of the websites. I do them all the time for presenting work stuff, but the companies all have accounts set up to do this sort of thing - I have to do some research on how individuals can set it up. If it's not a convenient time, I think there is a way to record it for people to access it later - again, I have to do some research.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I got it checked a couple of years ago and all they did was give me pills which made me feel horrible, so I try and keep away from foods which aggravate it and take probiotics for my gut health. Sometimes it flares up a bit, so just have to watch it and take meds to ease it.


I have acid reflux also and just treat symptoms rather than take a daily pill. I've found that avoiding starches and sugars has helped tremendously and I drink a lot more water now which I also think helps. I bought some Alka-Seltzer chewable antacids and they work quickly without the chalky taste of some of the other brands like Tums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> On a totally different subject - it has been reported this evening that Rachel Heyhoe-Flint has died. She captained the English women's cricket team for many years, and probably did more than anyone else to raise the profile of the women's game over here. I don't know how well she was known in Australia.


Not being the follower of Cricket, that Margaret is, no I had no idea. How old was she?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having grown up on a sheep farm David loves Lamb. Whereas having so much as a child I'm not all that keen on it. It used to be a cheap meat when we were kids. Funny our different responses to a meat we used to eat a lot of!
> 
> What happened to not posting I wonder?


We had sheep on the farm and I remember having lambs, but I don't believe we ever had them for dinner. I remember the shearing time though! I didn't have my first taste of lamb chops until I was at a big company function where there were different buffet tables set up; one was a taco bar, one was sushi, another cold seafood including oysters and shrimp, and one was "lamb pops". Very small lamb chops that had been cut and "peeled" so it was just the bone and one bite of lamb. Those were so yummy, I didn't need to go to any other table. I don't eat it often because it's so darned expensive here, but once in a while is a treat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure!
> Curried Goat
> Serves: 4
> 
> ...


Thank you -- DH ordered this on our honeymoon in Jamaica at the Montego Bay Beach Hotel. It tasted like beef stroganoff to me. Does it matter if it's red, yellow or green curry powder?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you -- DH ordered this on our honeymoon in Jamaica at the Montego Bay Beach Hotel. It tasted like beef stroganoff to me. Does it matter if it's red, yellow or green curry powder?


I used a red curry powder- not sure about the colour effects of a green one- yellow should be ok. I think of green curry for Chicken- the Goat I've had was definitely a red meat.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi All, I hope Sassafras is feeling better,are you?
What is Gerd? 
Gagesmom have you gotten any results as to what is going on with Gage? 
Holy moly $425 just in yarn Darowil is way too much in yarn. I hope you can find some nice yarn for less. 
Railyn, It's so sad to see another policeman is killed. I don't understand all the hatred in the world today. My DH and I pray every night for family and friends and for our servicemen. police officers I pray for this forum family. It's so heart breaking when you hear about the daily killing of people. I guess all we can do is pray.
Take care ((Hugs}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sure!
> Curried Goat
> Serves: 4
> 
> ...


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not being the follower of Cricket, that Margaret is, no I had no idea. How old was she?


She was 77, so her cricketing career was long behind her, but she had been involved in sport on many levels, and was a member of the House of Lords. She was also one of the prime movers in getting women admitted to the MCC, the governing body for English cricket, which had previously been an all-male organisation. None of this will mean much except to cricket fans, but I thought Margaret might be interested.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, GERD in U.S. GORD in other places or simply Reflux.
Jeanette, thank you. I too limit starches. Follow WAHL's diet for autoimmune diseases.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


Great you found a doc who keeps script meds for when needed. It is amazing what nature can give us that doesn't compromise our immune systems


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> This man makes sweaters of places he's been. Check this out. :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UG2bt
> ...


Talented designer


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, where do you order the Spotlight yarn from?


Australia :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Don't videos on facebook live stay on the person's page? If so, that would work better for those who can't be on Skype at the right time--they could still view the video later, couldn't they?


Exactly what I was thinking, due to time difference around world, this would allow those of us asleep or at work to also view


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> That will be good to go towards car repairs maybe?


No, will go towards groceries and bills


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now that I understand as I should since I have a problem with it . It's just called reflux here , well at my doctors it is


An interesting fact, reflux is one of a trio of problems that seem to go together. Reflux, asthma and eczema all can crop up if you have just 1. My main is reflux and I have bouts of eczema and asthma occasionally.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a Webinar - where those not present could call into a toll free number and key in the access code and they'd then be connected to the conference and be able to see the whatever the presenter puts up on the screen. Could be a Power Point presentation or an actual live demo of the websites. I do them all the time for presenting work stuff, but the companies all have accounts set up to do this sort of thing - I have to do some research on how individuals can set it up. If it's not a convenient time, I think there is a way to record it for people to access it later - again, I have to do some research.


There are some free ones out there, but most keep under a time limit to remain free. One thing to note is that everyone needs to have the relevant app installed.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> There are some free ones out there, but most keep under a time limit to remain free. One thing to note is that everyone needs to have the relevant app installed.


I have a family member who works for Cisco --- I'm going to see if I can get a family discount.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That's fantastic news!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


Yippee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so happy Ray getting electric wheelchair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


Wonderful news.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


Great news! I know that will make life easier!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


YAY! So happy for y'all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Tea Partiers!

I’m working on some things for the Knit-A-Palooza and have some dates that have been agreed to by Sam and the Moser family. 
June 16 – 18 or June 23 – 25
I have an email into the hotel to see which of these dates work best for them and/or if those dates don’t work, what dates would. So I’ll need to keep you posted on the dates as they are confirmed. If you have some other dates in mind, please let me know. The idea is to get as many people to the KAP as possible.

The two party planners before me (Gwen and Tami) have done all the heavy lifting and created quite a legacy to live up to in planning this event – we always have a great time. I believe in the “if it ain’t broke – don’t fix it” motto so am not planning on doing many things differently, but want to run a couple of ideas before you for your reactions.

Friday arrivals – something special awaits for the weary travelers – I just have to get the okay from the hotel first. The festivities will officially open at noon on Friday, but we’re such a casual bunch that if we’re there overnight on Thursday (which I think I will), we’ll get together before noon, I’m sure. We’ll have something planned for lunch/dinner for that day with a small amount added to the registration fee (about what we donated toward pizza last year). I’ll be asking for the use of the conference room again this year. Things to accomplish on Friday:
Registration
Set up goody table (Does everyone still want to participate in the goody bag items?)
Set up De-Stash Table – this area gets bigger each year with any “left overs” going to local charities.
Free time to visit – look through De-Stash table, etc.
Webinar/Tutorial on websites: Knitting Paradise; Ravelry, Craftsy, Etsy, Moogly (any other suggestions?)

Additional Idea for your consideration: Tea Party members can donate an item for a “silent auction”. Members (present or not) will either see the real thing or see a photo and description of the items up for bid. Members can make bids and declare the charity to which the proceeds would go. I’m thinking we could include The Elm, Bella & family, and others that members suggest.

Example: 
Jeanette donates a set of scrubbies and washcloths and doesn’t put a minimum bid on it.

Tami decides she wants that set and will “donate” $5.00 to Bella’s charity so that bid is recorded for that item. Gwen decides she wants that same item and bids $5.50 and declares her charity to be The Elm. This would go on until Saturday noon when the highest bid for each item will be identified.

People who aren’t present could place bids with “not to exceed” type language in their bid – I’d probably post on KP the items and the current bids a couple of times Friday night and then again a couple of times on Saturday. People who aren’t present would have to take into account that the winning bid amount goes to the charity, but that they’d also have to pay for postage.

This is just an idea and I’m looking for your feedback on whether we should undertake this. The idea came to me as I saw some pretty expensive yarn/books on the de-stash table last year and would gladly have paid for those items if I found them at a thrift store, etc. so why not do something nice for a charity.

Saturday:	Breakfast at the hotel 
Let me know if you want some more workshops – and if so what would you like them to
Be about and/or if you’re volunteering to lead a workshop.
Let me know if there is any interest in doing something with the Alpaca Farm (either at her place or at the hotel) and/or the Winery. I’m not sure whether Ellen still has the yarn shop, so I’ll be checking into that also.

To save on expenses, you can bring along your tote/goody bag and t-shirts from prior years. If you’d prefer to purchase new ones for 2017, let me know and I’ll get those orders started.

Saturday: Lunch (leftovers from Friday) and then afternoon and evening at the gracious Moser family’s home for a cookout. Joy/Paula – would you please ask our favorite grill masters if they’d do the same for us again? Mary – would you be able to get the meat from your butcher again and we’ll include the cost of that in the registration fee? That seems to have worked well in the past and we all appreciate how much you and Matthew do for the success of the KAP. I'm counting on and appreciate very much the fruit/vegetable trays as you mentioned when we met up here on your way up to Milwaukee. People would bring the appetizers, salads & other sides, and desserts as they have in past years. We’ve never been without enough food and I doubt that it will happen in 2017. If someone would like to take the lead on just keeping track of who’s bringing what and organizing it at the Moser home, that would be very welcomed.

Sunday: Breakfast at the hotel followed by fond farewells and safe travels!!

More to come on the actual registration form – but this is what I have so far. I’m looking forward to hearing your reactions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. Do you know the name of poses your friend uses? I use to teach yoga and could figure out a sequence if I knew name of poses.
> Sonja, thank you.
> Cathy, thank you.


I will ask her, I know one is the mountain pose & she massages her diaphragm area downward. She's also taking Apple cider vinegar in warm water


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love good lamb chops. but then i love port and chicken also and a six ounce filet rare is right up my alley. but i don't eat a lot of meat - a lot of days no meat. i don't know what your meat prices are like but i wonder how people with families ever afford to put meat of the table more than a couple of times a week. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> If you must eat meat, I prefer it to Lamb, it is a lot less fatty- but can be a bit tricky to cook, either very fast and short, or long and slow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got my notice today - but it was quite a rig-a-maroe getting it bought - it is free with a 'code'. or maybe it is because i find ravelry so difficult to maneuver around. --- sam



budasha said:


> It was the $12 one but I still haven't received the instructions for the first square, even though they have confirmed that I am signed up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love caron simply soft yarn - feels good on the hands as you knit it. --- sam



budasha said:


> I've used Caron Simply Soft for afghans I made before and it's always been good. It used to cost roughly $4; it's now up to $5.49 and no discount for quantity purchases. Still, it's a lot better than $12.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i lose my air - if i can get my mind around what is going on i am fine but sometimes that doesn't work. i get the panicky feeling of not being able to breathe and the ativan calms me down. i don't use it very often but it is never far out of reach - usually in my pocket. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. I'm going to make a note of yours and Pammie's to talk to my doctor. I don't get panicky, just short of breath when I walk quickly or am out in the cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think she was responding to someone who, like me, didn't know what GERD was. The English spelling of esophagus would be Oesophagus, which would presumably make GERD into GORD in U.K. English. I still don't know what it stands for, but I am glad you don't have it!


GERD=Gastro esophageal reflux disease


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

I am still managing to keep up with the TP. Hope everyone with health problems are doing better.
Like all the information Rookie has about the KAP, wondered if there is a trailer park near by as if I were able to come it would be in the motorhome with DH driving. Have thought I'd like to attend since the first year. This year the major problem I can foresee is the Canadian dollar rate as compared to the US dollar. This has stopped us from going south this winter too.
I have one panel of my afghan to finish, then put it all together and crochet around the outside.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had sheep on the farm and I remember having lambs, but I don't believe we ever had them for dinner. I remember the shearing time though! I didn't have my first taste of lamb chops until I was at a big company function where there were different buffet tables set up; one was a taco bar, one was sushi, another cold seafood including oysters and shrimp, and one was "lamb pops". Very small lamb chops that had been cut and "peeled" so it was just the bone and one bite of lamb. Those were so yummy, I didn't need to go to any other table. I don't eat it often because it's so darned expensive here, but once in a while is a treat.


We raised sheep when I was young but didn't eat them. I do remember Italians from Toronto coming to buy lambs, the butchered them at our farm, even saved the blood & intestines????, my mom used to say the only part they didn't take back to the city was the "baaa"????
DH keeps saying he's going to order lamb chops when we are out but wants to be sure it's in a place where they know how to cook them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a Webinar - where those not present could call into a toll free number and key in the access code and they'd then be connected to the conference and be able to see the whatever the presenter puts up on the screen. Could be a Power Point presentation or an actual live demo of the websites. I do them all the time for presenting work stuff, but the companies all have accounts set up to do this sort of thing - I have to do some research on how individuals can set it up. If it's not a convenient time, I think there is a way to record it for people to access it later - again, I have to do some research.


That would be really great if those of us who can't come would be able to access it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the idea of the silent auction for charity and could certainly contribute an item. I'm 99% sure I won't be able to come in person, but that could represent me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We raised sheep when I was young but didn't eat them. I do remember Italians from Toronto coming to buy lambs, the butchered them at our farm, even saved the blood & intestines????, my mom used to say the only part they didn't take back to the city was the "baaa"????
> DH keeps saying he's going to order lamb chops when we are out but wants to be sure it's in a place where they know how to cook them


And we used to say the only thing we didn't use from the pig was the squeal! :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That's great!

Terrible about the policeman, seems crazy all the shooting, makes you wonder why people choose that profession


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello Tea Partiers!
> 
> I'm working on some things for the Knit-A-Palooza and have some dates that have been agreed to by Sam and the Moser family.
> June 16 - 18 or June 23 - 25
> ...


Wow! That sounds great


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will ask her, I know one is the mountain pose & she massages her diaphragm area downward. She's also taking Apple cider vinegar in warm water


Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GERD=Gastro esophageal reflux disease


Bonnie, thank you. I tried to explain, but, dont seem to be able to express myself, or think clearly, at the moment. Pain pills probably.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That is good news. I know it will make things so much easier.
So glad the delivery person is willing to work with you so that the wait isn't prolonged.
Evelyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula,, hope Lili is all better soon, good that the home remedies are helping

I could certainly send something for the silent auction but can't see being able to come, much as I would like to.

I did a bunch of sewing today, made 3 more hats & have one more cut out. I think I have all the fleece scraps. Used up now. GKs were here after school & tried them on, GS said he would like one, not sure why as he often takes home the hats I make but I don't see them worn ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Marilyn, so glad to hear Ray is getting the electric wheel chair. I like the old adage, "Good things come to those who wait."


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> On a totally different subject - it has been reported this evening that Rachel Heyhoe-Flint has died. She captained the English women's cricket team for many years, and probably did more than anyone else to raise the profile of the women's game over here. I don't know how well she was known in Australia.


Don't recognise the name. Womens cricket is getting much more acknowledgement her now. They had the state 20 over games on the normal free to air channels this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She was 77, so her cricketing career was long behind her, but she had been involved in sport on many levels, and was a member of the House of Lords. She was also one of the prime movers in getting women admitted to the MCC, the governing body for English cricket, which had previously been an all-male organisation. None of this will mean much except to cricket fans, but I thought Margaret might be interested.


A huge influence. and yes I am interested. And I will send the info to Maryanne as well. She could well recognise the name- I forget names almost as soon as I hear or see them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


Fantastic news indeed. Very quick work once approved!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my notice today - but it was quite a rig-a-maroe getting it bought - it is free with a 'code'. or maybe it is because i find ravelry so difficult to maneuver around. --- sam


Sounds like you need the workshop! Once I was in Ravelry I was fine! Well except for forgetting to apply the code after putting it in!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.[/quote
> 
> I am so glad for both of you. This is how Medicare is supposed to work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like the idea of the silent auction for charity and could certainly contribute an item. I'm 99% sure I won't be able to come in person, but that could represent me!


I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That sounds great


Would love to see you at a KAP (or anywhere)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeanette, your plans sound really good. I hope I get to come this year! I do enjoy it so much.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.

All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:

Ohio Joy



I'm off to prepare for a supporting role for one of my volunteers at Elm who's daughter will be induced tomorrow morning to deliver a child whose brain has about 15% of its mass growing outside of her skull. The hospital facility provides pediatric hospice as needed. DGM has some problems following a 3-month coma after a number of serious brain events several years ago. She has no one else to support her as she supports her daughter from ''baby daddy'' and his bizarre family. When I told her that I would stand with her, she took my hand and wept for several minutes. She tells everyone that I am her 'rock'. I'm not at all sure about how that applies to me, but it seems to give her strength and comfort. And that is enough.

Rest well or play nicely together. TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wonderful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, that is absolutely wonderful! I know how proud you are of his accomplishments! He is an awesome grandson!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both; and you are quite right, Pammie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


I am so happy for Ray as it will make it easier for both of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Fantastic efforts Tim!

Joy you are the strength that many of these people need in their life at the moment. I am so glad that you are willing to be present for this woman who is about to experience a huge range of feelings in a short time. I use to cry in the waiting room at the hospital on the days that my oldest was so fragile that I couldn't touch him and had to take breaks away from him not knowing if he would survive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


You are such a wonderful person. Saying prayers for all tomorrow. I've stood in that Grandma's shoes knowing that daughter's newborn would either be stillborn or not long in this world. Your being there is so important and so generous. Take care of yourself too. Congratulations to Tim!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my notice today - but it was quite a rig-a-maroe getting it bought - it is free with a 'code'. or maybe it is because i find ravelry so difficult to maneuver around. --- sam


I got mine too and I agree with you about the maneuvering. It took me quite a while to find the right spot. I wonder why it has to be so difficult, or is it just you and me :sm13: Now I just have to find the yarn. I'm going to go through my stash to see if I might have something I can use.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I am still managing to keep up with the TP. Hope everyone with health problems are doing better.
> Like all the information Rookie has about the KAP, wondered if there is a trailer park near by as if I were able to come it would be in the motorhome with DH driving. Have thought I'd like to attend since the first year. This year the major problem I can foresee is the Canadian dollar rate as compared to the US dollar. This has stopped us from going south this winter too.
> I have one panel of my afghan to finish, then put it all together and crochet around the outside.
> Hugs to all.


I heard that our dollar dropped again today. :sm25:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We raised sheep when I was young but didn't eat them. I do remember Italians from Toronto coming to buy lambs, the butchered them at our farm, even saved the blood & intestines????, my mom used to say the only part they didn't take back to the city was the "baaa"????
> DH keeps saying he's going to order lamb chops when we are out but wants to be sure it's in a place where they know how to cook them


I've always been afraid to order them in a restaurant in case I didn't like them. They're quite expensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be really great if those of us who can't come would be able to access it.


I agree.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Tim! A job well done!

Blessings be on the family with their trials. And on you, Joy, for being willing to stand with grandmother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She was 77, so her cricketing career was long behind her, but she had been involved in sport on many levels, and was a member of the House of Lords. She was also one of the prime movers in getting women admitted to the MCC, the governing body for English cricket, which had previously been an all-male organisation. None of this will mean much except to cricket fans, but I thought Margaret might be interested.


I am sure she will be! So many glass ceilings!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Such good news about Tim. You must be so proud of him.

Very sad about the coming baby and DGM. You seem to be everyone's "rock" in their time of need. Great big hugs for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree... I love the idea of a silent auction. Matthew has already said he would enter something for it. I would be willing to pick up the meat for KAP as well as do fruits and vegetables unless someone objects to us doing that. I am anxiously waiting to find out the dates for KAP so I can request the vacation time from work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love good lamb chops. but then i love port and chicken also and a six ounce filet rare is right up my alley. but i don't eat a lot of meat - a lot of days no meat. i don't know what your meat prices are like but i wonder how people with families ever afford to put meat of the table more than a couple of times a week. --- sam


Often I will buy only the little cans of tuna, which I really enjoy, chicken is a real splurge for me- not keen on lamb or beef, having had to butcher both as a teen. Very fond of pork though, and overcome my scruples for that, but I don't remember the last time I bought it- may have been when I still had Fale with me. There were chickens on special last time I shopped for about $10NZD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Bravo Tim!
You are always so humble Joy about your strengths.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, you are definitely a rock! I'm sure the DGM and her DD will never be able to express how much your actions will mean to them. This is a wonderful thing you are doing, and I'm sure will not be easy for you. I cannot imagine giving birth knowing my child will not survive. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Tim, that's quite an accomplishment!
So good if you to help the lady from Elm, so sad about the baby having such problems. Is the problem fixable? I know a local woman who had a baby missing part of her skull, she has a metal plate in her skull & is somewhat handicapped. She had to wear a helmet when she was young & through school


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fantastic efforts Tim!
> 
> Joy you are the strength that many of these people need in their life at the moment. I am so glad that you are willing to be present for this woman who is about to experience a huge range of feelings in a short time. I use to cry in the waiting room at the hospital on the days that my oldest was so fragile that I couldn't touch him and had to take breaks away from him not knowing if he would survive.


It's so difficult to sit in a hospital when someone you love is so sick. I'm glad there was a positive outcome for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations to Tim.
Sorry to hear about the baby .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard that our dollar dropped again today. :sm25:


How much lower will it get? It's only worth .75now????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've always been afraid to order them in a restaurant in case I didn't like them. They're quite expensive.


Me too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a pretty good sale for yarn....
https://www.herrschners.com/[email protected]&utm_source=Marketlive+Email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Herrschners%C2%AE+-+Quality+Crafts+Since+1899&utm_content=01/17/2017&utm_campaign=YS7A12-2:+Last+chance+for+up+to+40%25+savings+&_bta_tid=301604338176000688866755315049121337436976061633696515275277771598404746491266861025285


Poledra65 said:


> I don't, but if I lived in Aussie, I would. lol Margaret has access to that as a much better priced alternative, unfortunately we don't have it, but Crystal Palace yarns that people have ordered from might have some really good prices, there was another place that I think Gwen and someone else ordered from that was really inexpensive too, but I can't remember.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe you are correct. One of DD's friends do it so I'll check with her about how to do it, etc.
EDIT: Really like the webinar even more!



Sorlenna said:


> Don't videos on facebook live stay on the person's page? If so, that would work better for those who can't be on Skype at the right time--they could still view the video later, couldn't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm checking in here to give my hands a break; have just finished the 4th hat since yesterday afternoon. Yes, a very, very easy knit but boy am I tired! Hope to do 2 more before Friday when they will be donated. Now to go back and finish catching up here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that would be awesome Rookie. Hope it checks out as a possibility. ????


RookieRetiree said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a Webinar - where those not present could call into a toll free number and key in the access code and they'd then be connected to the conference and be able to see the whatever the presenter puts up on the screen. Could be a Power Point presentation or an actual live demo of the websites. I do them all the time for presenting work stuff, but the companies all have accounts set up to do this sort of thing - I have to do some research on how individuals can set it up. If it's not a convenient time, I think there is a way to record it for people to access it later - again, I have to do some research.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, your needles must be really flying!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn that is excellent news! Doing a happy dance for you and Ray! Prayers have been answered for sure! Yippee!!!!????????????????????


Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeanette I LOVE the idea of the silent auction! If able to attend I already have something in mind to donate. Also I've already got something for the goodie bags and if for some reason we don't do goodie bags I'll bring them anyway (ordered and received this past week and no I won't say what it is...LOL). And of course if I can't attend I'll mail them to someone who is to give out.

Idea for a workshop...I'd love to learn *brioche knitting* if anyone is interested and capable of teaching that. Of course I 'm not positive yet if I'll be able to attend but sure hope to.

Also love the idea of a webinar!

You GO GIRL! It's already got me excited!



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello Tea Partiers!
> 
> I'm working on some things for the Knit-A-Palooza and have some dates that have been agreed to by Sam and the Moser family.
> June 16 - 18 or June 23 - 25
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations for Tim! What a tremendous honor for him. I know you are really proud of his achievements.

Also will be praying for this expecting mom and her poor baby. How frightened she must be and how so like you to help her and support her. You are such a good person.



jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to bed now; hand achy and I'm tired. TTYL Sweet dreams and joyful awakenings! ????☀


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are such a wonderful person. Saying prayers for all tomorrow. I've stood in that Grandma's shoes knowing that daughter's newborn would either be stillborn or not long in this world. Your being there is so important and so generous. Take care of yourself too. Congratulations to Tim!


Joy, I marvel at your strength and compassion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That's fantastic news!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello Tea Partiers!
> 
> I'm working on some things for the Knit-A-Palooza and have some dates that have been agreed to by Sam and the Moser family.
> June 16 - 18 or June 23 - 25
> ...


Sounds great. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


And I started mine right before the pink thing took off. Rather surprised me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up. Will try to comment tomorrow. Off to bed. 

I have to wait til Jan 31st for the dr to see Gage. But I will keep you all posted. 

Goodnight ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They have been popular here for more than 30 years, the only thing I used for my kids. Not expensive & one of the advantages was no air in the bottle to upset baby's tummy.


I use them for both of my kids. It made it so much easier. I would put the water in the measured powdered formula in the bottle and add water when needed. If I was going to be where water wouldn't be available I would do it the other way around.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, we are with you and Gage. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 43. We moved to Quartzite, Arizona today. We will be here for awhile, not sure how long. There is a huge RV tent sale and flea market here with gem stones and rocks and stuff. Don't really know what all. We will start exploring tomorrow. I think on Friday we are going to Joshua Tree national park. I am ready for bed. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Spotlight stores are the place we downunder folks go to for everything knitting , sewing, and craft related. They also sell homewares, fabrics, so it's a really great place to spend time and money in.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> An interesting fact, reflux is one of a trio of problems that seem to go together. Reflux, asthma and eczema all can crop up if you have just 1. My main is reflux and I have bouts of eczema and asthma occasionally.


I get the allergies and sinus problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That is good news hope it makes everything a lot easier


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


 That is wonderful news Joy , so happy for you , your family and especially Tim


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on Tim, well done Tim!!! :sm24:

So sad to hear about the poor babe, and the DGM also with what she's been through before this. That has to be such a hard place to be for both the mom and GM, I can't even begin to imagine how horrible that is to go through, I'm so glad that you are there for them. Hugs Joy, I know it won't be an easy day for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Went to bed, slept about 30 minutes and now I'm back, wide awake, don't even feel tired. 
David got home around 9pm has to head out in the morning to make a day run to Boulder, Colorado and back, he's got a delivery to make at the Celestial Tea Factory there. 
Now I'm caught up here again, I guess I'll knit a bit, trying not to get the dogs (especially the little ones) woken up, if they think I'm up and around they'll want to get out and play, ie, wake up David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette I LOVE the idea of the silent auction! If able to attend I already have something in mind to donate. Also I've already got something for the goodie bags and if for some reason we don't do goodie bags I'll bring them anyway (ordered and received this past week and no I won't say what it is...LOL). And of course if I can't attend I'll mail them to someone who is to give out.
> 
> Idea for a workshop...I'd love to learn *brioche knitting* if anyone is interested and capable of teaching that. Of course I 'm not positive yet if I'll be able to attend but sure hope to.
> 
> ...


Marla and I also have something for the goodie bags already, will have to see what I can come up with for a silent auction.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


Looks really good Gwen, easy or not. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


Delighted for you both! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Huge congratulations to Tim, I am sure it is well deserved! I can well understand why the lady calls you her "rock" - you are doing a wonferful thing by standing with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Heading back to bed, sweet dreams, or for those just seeing daylight, good morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


That is fantastic. It should make things a lot easier for him. :sm24:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Couldn't sleep so up reading TP and crocheting (getting anxious to get afghan done).
Congratulations Tim!
Joy you are supportive of so many people, at home and at Elm. I am sure this lady and her daughter really appreciate your support.
Going back to crochet some more then back to bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love good lamb chops. but then i love port and chicken also and a six ounce filet rare is right up my alley. but i don't eat a lot of meat - a lot of days no meat. i don't know what your meat prices are like but i wonder how people with families ever afford to put meat of the table more than a couple of times a week. --- sam


Yes I agree. Meat can be very expensive. I just had a quick look online at our "coles".... leg of lamb $8. kilo., lamb loin chops 4 for $11., scotch fillet steak $33 kilo, T-bone steak $21 kilo, boneless pork leg roast $9 kilo on sale. Just to give you an idea if you are interested. I dont eat a lot of red meat, however having said that..... (take note Margaret you may like this too)., our Safeway now have slow cook beef in an onion gravy, already cooked, just heat in a dish in oven. 2 pieces of pretty thick steaks for $10. Have had this twice now and is very very yummy, it just falls apart with a fork. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are such a wonderful person. Saying prayers for all tomorrow. I've stood in that Grandma's shoes knowing that daughter's newborn would either be stillborn or not long in this world. Your being there is so important and so generous. Take care of yourself too. Congratulations to Tim!


Ditto from me too and congratulations Tim.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


Very nice Gwen, well done! It looks bright pink on my screen. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Huge congratulations to Tim, I am sure it is well deserved! I can well understand why the lady calls you her "rock" - you are doing a wonferful thing by standing with her.


Just what I was thinking! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


So pleased for you and DH. It's always good when a long fought battle finally gets results. I hope DH will enjoy his new chair and that it makes life easier for him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


Brilłiant news :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will try again. 
Tims achievements fully deserve being honoured. He has done brilliantly.
Prayers for all concerned tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


A great task well completed :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, have fun at Joshua tree. If I were feeling better I'd offer to meet you. I think its only 2-3 hours south of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> RookieRetiree... I love the idea of a silent auction. Matthew has already said he would enter something for it. I would be willing to pick up the meat for KAP as well as do fruits and vegetables unless someone objects to us doing that. I am anxiously waiting to find out the dates for KAP so I can request the vacation time from work.


I heard back from Brock at the hotel and the weekend of 6/23-25 is definitely out. He's checking on some other dates. Thanks, Matthew.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette I LOVE the idea of the silent auction! If able to attend I already have something in mind to donate. Also I've already got something for the goodie bags and if for some reason we don't do goodie bags I'll bring them anyway (ordered and received this past week and no I won't say what it is...LOL). And of course if I can't attend I'll mail them to someone who is to give out.
> 
> Idea for a workshop...I'd love to learn *brioche knitting* if anyone is interested and capable of teaching that. Of course I 'm not positive yet if I'll be able to attend but sure hope to.
> 
> ...


It's just not quite the same without you there. Sure hope you can come. Brioche and double knitting and mosaic knitting and knit one below and entrelac have all been mentioned. I think they would need to be longer time periods, but that's okay. I also think a needle "try-out" table could be fun. I have about 4-5 different kinds/brands for demo and know there are others who use Addi, HiyaHiya, or Chiagoo so we'd have a large variety.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


It's lovely Gwen can't believe how quickly you are at making them , it takes me forever to knit a hat


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, have fun at Joshua tree. If I were feeling better I'd offer to meet you. I think its only 2-3 hours south of us.


Tami, will you be anywhere near Kingman where Sandi is? Would live to checkout that flea market.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard back from Brock at the hotel and the weekend of 6/23-25 is definitely out. He's checking on some other dates. Thanks, Matthew.


Oh, I forgot about the "white elephant" exchange. Do you still want to do that or replace it with the silent auction?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I agree. Meat can be very expensive. I just had a quick look online at our "coles".... leg of lamb $8. kilo., lamb loin chops 4 for $11., scotch fillet steak $33 kilo, T-bone steak $21 kilo, boneless pork leg roast $9 kilo on sale. Just to give you an idea if you are interested. I dont eat a lot of red meat, however having said that..... (take note Margaret you may like this too)., our Safeway now have slow cook beef in an onion gravy, already cooked, just heat in a dish in oven. 2 pieces of pretty thick steaks for $10. Have had this twice now and is very very yummy, it just falls apart with a fork. :sm11:


That sounds good- and perfect when I am feeding only me as I tend to not bother! Will look in Woolworths next week. (Woolworths and Safeway are the same company. Different name but same logo etc. Countdown in New Zealand)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Tim. How hard for the mother and her mother as they face what should be such an exciting time.
Think that was all I was going to comment on.
First evening went well. Now off to bed. 
Very humid here now- the temperature hasn't dropped much but the rain has come. However it is meant to drop overnight and be nice for a couple of days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How much lower will it get? It's only worth .75now????


Hopefully it will climb after Friday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


Nice hat. It looks bright pink from my side.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to bed now; hand achy and I'm tired. TTYL Sweet dreams and joyful awakenings! ????☀


No wonder your hands ache, a lot of knitting. Hope you had a good night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 43. We moved to Quartzite, Arizona today. We will be here for awhile, not sure how long. There is a huge RV tent sale and flea market here with gem stones and rocks and stuff. Don't really know what all. We will start exploring tomorrow. I think on Friday we are going to Joshua Tree national park. I am ready for bed. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


My DH and I went there when we started out as rock hounds. Had a lot of fun doing it. 
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Tim, that's quite an accomplishment!
> So good if you to help the lady from Elm, so sad about the baby having such problems. Is the problem fixable? I know a local woman who had a baby missing part of her skull, she has a metal plate in her skull & is somewhat handicapped. She had to wear a helmet when she was young & through school


Bonnie, I suspect that no one knows too many specific details of what lies ahead for the baby at this time, including the doctors. As I was headed down the highway to the hospital, DGM texted that the mom's appointment had been moved back to late morning today. So I turned around and came back home and am now waiting until time to leave again. Unfortunately, no time for even a quick nap although I woke about 3:30 AM but couldn't get back to sleep again before the alarm was due to go off at 5:30 AM. Just my luck some days!!! I have no specific details re in which building on campus the birth will occur. Will leave in time to find my way to the family.

Thankfully, Susan has gone to Elm to oversee the kitchen details today. That should prove interesting to staff for sure. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Tami, we were at Joshua Tree a few years ago. Very nice park.



tami_ohio said:


> Page 43. We moved to Quartzite, Arizona today. We will be here for awhile, not sure how long. There is a huge RV tent sale and flea market here with gem stones and rocks and stuff. Don't really know what all. We will start exploring tomorrow. I think on Friday we are going to Joshua Tree national park. I am ready for bed. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Morning Joy, Congratulations to Tim. That is so wonderful and I know how proud you are. I feel proud for you and can only imagine all the emotions of everyone at graduation ????.

You are changing the world too and especially the lives of all around you. How wonderful to be with this volunteer and offer support during the birth of a precious baby whose life may never be normal. It sounds like there is the possibility of hospice also. She really needs support and you are her rock for sure. You will be exhausted with so little sleep. Imagine adrenaline will keep you going. Big Hugs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm caught up and getting drowsier by the minute. Guess I'd better get re-organized and get ready to head out again to the hospital. It's been months since I've caught up this early in the morning AND posted a few times.

Hugs,

Ohio Joy

Thanks for all the love and prayers y'all have offered us.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thinking of you today, Joy. You are really doing an awesome thing for this family. I know it is appreciated. Praying for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I really worry about Auckland, if we ever do get a serious Quake- I don't want to be Downtown!


Oh dear, I sure hope you aren't downtown too. It seems there are so many earthquakes all over the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, have fun at Joshua tree. If I were feeling better I'd offer to meet you. I think its only 2-3 hours south of us.


You would love Tami. I got to meet her in person YAY. Such a special lady. Two or three hours is a long trip if you aren't feeling well. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds good- and perfect when I am feeding only me as I tend to not bother! Will look in Woolworths next week. (Woolworths and Safeway are the same company. Different name but same logo etc. Countdown in New Zealand)


I found this very interesting. Woolworths used to be our "five and dime stores" (prior to KMart and Walmart)and they've disappeared here in America.

http://www.woolworthsmuseum.co.uk/aboutwoolies.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I suspect that no one knows too many specific details of what lies ahead for the baby at this time, including the doctors. As I was headed down the highway to the hospital, DGM texted that the mom's appointment had been moved back to late morning today. So I turned around and came back home and am now waiting until time to leave again. Unfortunately, no time for even a quick nap although I woke about 3:30 AM but couldn't get back to sleep again before the alarm was due to go off at 5:30 AM. Just my luck some days!!! I have no specific details re in which building on campus the birth will occur. Will leave in time to find my way to the family.
> 
> Thankfully, Susan has gone to Elm to oversee the kitchen details today. That should prove interesting to staff for sure. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Susan will appreciate your presence at Elm even more after today.

Praying for you all today. When our daughter was undergoing this situation, they did put her on the maternity ward, but had a special sign on the door that let staff know that this was not a "happy birth" room. They did move her to general surgical after the first day, but was released very soon after that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami, we were at Joshua Tree a few years ago. Very nice park.


Hi - Hope your holidays were good. I'm thinking of trip out to Hobby Lobby some day soon as I want to try the crochet "planned pooling" that I see on Facebook. Would you like to tag along; I'm still disappointed that the one that was near you closed up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I suspect that no one knows too many specific details of what lies ahead for the baby at this time, including the doctors. As I was headed down the highway to the hospital, DGM texted that the mom's appointment had been moved back to late morning today. So I turned around and came back home and am now waiting until time to leave again. Unfortunately, no time for even a quick nap although I woke about 3:30 AM but couldn't get back to sleep again before the alarm was due to go off at 5:30 AM. Just my luck some days!!! I have no specific details re in which building on campus the birth will occur. Will leave in time to find my way to the family.
> 
> Thankfully, Susan has gone to Elm to oversee the kitchen details today. That should prove interesting to staff for sure. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good luck with everything, it will be a hard day, I'm sure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this very interesting. Woolworths used to be our "five and dime stores" (prior to KMart and Walmart)and they've disappeared here in America.
> 
> http://www.woolworthsmuseum.co.uk/aboutwoolies.html


Here too but we have no KMart anymore either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another gray day here with no sun and just muddy yuck outside. I'm off to get some HR policies written, but am not "feeling" it right now. I find I have to be in the right frame of mind to write employee communications. 

I've started (finally) the flamenco outfit for DGD. It won't be done for her birthday, but at least she can see how it's taking shape and I can have her try it on. I have the materials to do another one for her sister so will see how this one turns out first and then make some changes on #2.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another gray day here with no sun and just muddy yuck outside. I'm off to get some HR policies written, but am not "feeling" it right now. I find I have to be in the right frame of mind to write employee communications.
> 
> I've started (finally) the flamenco outfit for DGD. It won't be done for her birthday, but at least she can see how it's taking shape and I can have her try it on. I have the materials to do another one for her sister so will see how this one turns out first and then make some changes on #2.


What an exciting project. Is this sewing or knitting or both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great hat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too but we have no KMart anymore either.


And I understand Macy's is shutting a whole lot of stores. Not sure if this is the beginning of shutting down all stores or not, but will put a lot of people out of work.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too but we have no KMart anymore either.


We have one left in the area, but mainly just Walmart and Target


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too but we have no KMart anymore either.


We have very few KMarts - but we are such a broad mass of people in the Chicago suburbs that there are a couple within 10 miles or so. Target and Walmart dominate in those types of stores.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


I admire him very much for making this transition. The children are at an age too where having him around more and during the evenings when he'd otherwise be performing is a good thing. One of my nephews went to the Optician's school here in Chicago and he is an optometrist in Colorado. He met his wife at the school here in Chicago so they're both in the optical field. She manages a doctor's office and he's an independent optometrist with space in a Walmart store. It's been a good field for them. I think optical retail stores will begin to dwindle with such a good delivery mechanism on line now and so much cheaper. But there will always be the need for someone to be able to do the measurements and the grinding, quality controls, etc. I wish him all the best.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What an exciting project. Is this sewing or knitting or both.


I'm knitting the skirt part and then knitting the sashay type yarn onto it. The skirt will be worn over a dance leotard. I'm going to make a tie collar (which might be crocheted) so that she can wear the leotard with other outfits too. I think I'm going to do a bunch of different kinds of dance skirts for the girls for their play room. I've only had it on the list for about 6 months - good thing I bought a leotard that's just a little on the big side!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flamenco-dancer


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


That is a real adventure for DS. Very brave
:sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I admire him very much for making this transition. The children are at an age too where having him around more and during the evenings when he'd otherwise be performing is a good thing. One of my nephews went to the Optician's school here in Chicago and he is an optometrist in Colorado. He met his wife at the school here in Chicago so they're both in the optical field. She manages a doctor's office and he's an independent optometrist with space in a Walmart store. It's been a good field for them. I think optical retail stores will begin to dwindle with such a good delivery mechanism on line now and so much cheaper. But there will always be the need for someone to be able to do the measurements and the grinding, quality controls, etc. I wish him all the best.


Thank you Rookie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a real adventure for DS. Very brave
> :sm24:


Thanks Normaedern. I agree.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, so happy DH got his wheelchair and early. :sm24: 

Gwen, great hat. Sorlenna inspires us all and then you inspire us too.

Tami, I would love to see that rock show. Appropriate named area for a show like that.

Rookie, great ideas and the needle try-out table is super. I think the silent auction is wonderful with profits going to Elm or Bella. Sorry to hear you had to go through a sad birth also with your DD. Good that they moved her to a different floor as hearing the other babies would have been awful. I've downloaded the flamenco outfit as DGD is tiny for 9 so the 8 will fit her. Adorable outfit and much quicker than my rows with 2000 stitches per row at the end of the last skirt I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I heard from the young lady that helped us in Panama. She and her DH have only been married 6 months and such a handsome couple. Yesterday they climbed a mountain and she sent me a photo. I'm sure it wasn't easy. Perhaps not like the Rockies, but still hard. They are young and probably just a strenuous hike for them. I have purchased a special bracelet online for her with a symbol for peace as the emphasis of the festival was healing the world with music and bringing peace. Hope she likes it. I will take a photo of it when I get it. She and her DH are such special people and think I mentioned that this young lady wants to go on and become a music therapist. She told me she was born to help others. Makes me feel weepy just remembering that moment, but in a good way.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally caught up again.
Spending the morning knitting, need to finish baby blanket before I go to work this afternoon.

Had my last session of therapy yesterday for my shoulder. She did a final assessment, no real progress, actually lost a range of motion and slightly increased pain. SO, back to doctor next Thursday to see what is next.

Where is the KAP held? Sounds interesting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so wise to gift your son with a positive way to look at circumstances. Wishing DS an exciting and fulfilling adventure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up again.
> Spending the morning knitting, need to finish baby blanket before I go to work this afternoon.
> 
> Had my last session of therapy yesterday for my shoulder. She did a final assessment, no real progress, actually lost a range of motion and slightly increased pain. SO, back to doctor next Thursday to see what is next.
> ...


Defiance, Ohio


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too but we have no KMart anymore either.


And our Hobby Lobby moved into the old Kmart building here so it could expand. I guess we have a bigger market, but all the Kmarts are gone and one of the Macy's stores here is closing as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this very interesting. Woolworths used to be our "five and dime stores" (prior to KMart and Walmart)and they've disappeared here in America.
> 
> http://www.woolworthsmuseum.co.uk/aboutwoolies.html


Disappeared from here too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I agree. Meat can be very expensive. I just had a quick look online at our "coles".... leg of lamb $8. kilo., lamb loin chops 4 for $11., scotch fillet steak $33 kilo, T-bone steak $21 kilo, boneless pork leg roast $9 kilo on sale. Just to give you an idea if you are interested. I dont eat a lot of red meat, however having said that..... (take note Margaret you may like this too)., our Safeway now have slow cook beef in an onion gravy, already cooked, just heat in a dish in oven. 2 pieces of pretty thick steaks for $10. Have had this twice now and is very very yummy, it just falls apart with a fork. :sm11:


I had to go do a conversion from Kilo's to Pounds, 1 kilo =2.2lbs, so not as bad as it sounded, but still expensive. 
I get 2 roasting chickens for $11, T-bone steak for David is usually about $9-11/lb, Ground Chuck is $2.48/lb at Sams Club and usually three dollars plus to four dollars plus everywhere else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I suspect that no one knows too many specific details of what lies ahead for the baby at this time, including the doctors. As I was headed down the highway to the hospital, DGM texted that the mom's appointment had been moved back to late morning today. So I turned around and came back home and am now waiting until time to leave again. Unfortunately, no time for even a quick nap although I woke about 3:30 AM but couldn't get back to sleep again before the alarm was due to go off at 5:30 AM. Just my luck some days!!! I have no specific details re in which building on campus the birth will occur. Will leave in time to find my way to the family.
> 
> Thankfully, Susan has gone to Elm to oversee the kitchen details today. That should prove interesting to staff for sure. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope that all goes better than planned or expected. Have a safe time driving to and from.

LOL Poor Susan, but you've gotten the staff well trained at this point, I know they'll make you proud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


What is his Harvard Degree in? I'm assuming something with music? 
Good that he's looking at options, it has to be so hard for him to start over in a new career market. 
Is you son interested in Music Therapy?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm knitting the skirt part and then knitting the sashay type yarn onto it. The skirt will be worn over a dance leotard. I'm going to make a tie collar (which might be crocheted) so that she can wear the leotard with other outfits too. I think I'm going to do a bunch of different kinds of dance skirts for the girls for their play room. I've only had it on the list for about 6 months - good thing I bought a leotard that's just a little on the big side!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flamenco-dancer


That is just too precious! I know a little girl that would love it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


Great news for Tim and very well deserved!

You have a hard task ahead of you tomorrow but what a compliment that this lady has asked you to support her and her daughter at this sad time .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so wise to gift your son with a positive way to look at circumstances. Wishing DS an exciting and fulfilling adventure.


Thanks Joy. Hoping today brings you relief and some energy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 43. We moved to Quartzite, Arizona today. We will be here for awhile, not sure how long. There is a huge RV tent sale and flea market here with gem stones and rocks and stuff. Don't really know what all. We will start exploring tomorrow. I think on Friday we are going to Joshua Tree national park. I am ready for bed. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


What interesting places you are visiting Tami. Quartzite sounds really good, I think I might find it hard not to part with a few dollars there!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami, you are really having an awesome adventure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> What is his Harvard Degree in? I'm assuming something with music?
> Good that he's looking at options, it has to be so hard for him to start over in a new career market.
> Is you son interested in Music Therapy?


He was majoring in psychology but then decided music was his love. He stayed at Harvard for his undergraduate and went to Eastman School of Music for his graduate degree in performance, so he can't teach public school and now you need a doctorate to teach college. A change from when he graduated, but then he was performing. First he traveled the world on different cruise lines working in the bands. Then he went on tour with Phil Woods Big Band in Europe and lots of free lance jobs. He lived in NYC for a while and when he got married he moved back to Rochester. He could have gotten a job then teaching in a college before the doctorate was a requirement but he is such an interesting and loving person. He made a commitment, along with his wife, to take care of the parents and her parents are in their 80's. They took care of the dad and kept him home when he was dying of lung cancer...I took care of the grandchildren and let me tell you, I am not as young as I used to be and at one time had chronic fatigue, RA and FM, so this set me back physically but it was my way of helping them. After the father passed away the mother was diagnosed with lymphoma and a tumor on the spine that couldn't be completely removed, so on with chemo and radiation after surgery. DS literally carried her places and I took care of the children again. They are staying in this area and that limits job opportunities, but I think the choices he made are the right ones with choosing people and love over career. When he comes to the end of his life I think his accomplishments will shine brightly as they have been choices of love. I am so proud of the person he is. In answer to your question, yes, he is interested in music therapy but feels it costs too much money at this point in his life and with us preparing for retirement, and the salary would not help the family as much with the children getting older and needing more and more. I guess he feels it is also time to give to the children with their upcoming education. I am respecting his choice but I have talked to him about the music therapy field as he showed interest in it earlier. Of course, I excitedly told him about my experience with music therapy in Panama and showed him the videos I recorded, but told him it was not to change his mind, just to share with him my experience. He is happiest when helping others and I think music therapy would fit his personality in a fabulous way. I don't know what is in store for him in this field, but I think sometimes God uses us in different ways to balance us and if he feels this is best, then I will trust it. He would make a wonderful therapist though in psychology or music therapy. One thing I found out is that he didn't follow through and get his major in psychology when he was at Harvard since he wanted to change his career to music. A shame.....I never went to college so didn't understand, I just knew I was working so hard to help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


Sounds like your DS has an interesting and busy life ahead of him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm knitting the skirt part and then knitting the sashay type yarn onto it. The skirt will be worn over a dance leotard. I'm going to make a tie collar (which might be crocheted) so that she can wear the leotard with other outfits too. I think I'm going to do a bunch of different kinds of dance skirts for the girls for their play room. I've only had it on the list for about 6 months - good thing I bought a leotard that's just a little on the big side!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flamenco-dancer


That is really pretty. Looking forward to seeing her in it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> What interesting places you are visiting Tami. Quartzite sounds really good, I think I might find it hard not to part with a few dollars there!


Me too. I love rock shows. Would love someday to be able to get one of those large pieces with beautiful formations in them and some of the bigger pieces with fossils on them. I have little ones now that I place in my plants on the soil.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sounds like your DS has an interesting and busy life ahead of him.


You are so right. It sure is going to be busy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up again.
> Spending the morning knitting, need to finish baby blanket before I go to work this afternoon.
> 
> Had my last session of therapy yesterday for my shoulder. She did a final assessment, no real progress, actually lost a range of motion and slightly increased pain. SO, back to doctor next Thursday to see what is next.
> ...


Oh no! So sorry it is actually worse. I do hope that with time it will get better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this very interesting. Woolworths used to be our "five and dime stores" (prior to KMart and Walmart)and they've disappeared here in America.
> 
> http://www.woolworthsmuseum.co.uk/aboutwoolies.html


Woolworths went out of business in the UK a few years ago too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm knitting the skirt part and then knitting the sashay type yarn onto it. The skirt will be worn over a dance leotard. I'm going to make a tie collar (which might be crocheted) so that she can wear the leotard with other outfits too. I think I'm going to do a bunch of different kinds of dance skirts for the girls for their play room. I've only had it on the list for about 6 months - good thing I bought a leotard that's just a little on the big side!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flamenco-dancer


That's cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> He was majoring in psychology but then decided music was his love. He stayed at Harvard for his undergraduate and went to Eastman School of Music for his graduate degree in performance, so he can't teach public school and now you need a doctorate to teach college. A change from when he graduated, but then he was performing. First he traveled the world on different cruise lines working in the bands. Then he went on tour with Phil Woods Big Band in Europe and lots of free lance jobs. He lived in NYC for a while and when he got married he moved back to Rochester. He could have gotten a job then teaching in a college before the doctorate was a requirement but he is such an interesting and loving person. He made a commitment, along with his wife, to take care of the parents and her parents are in their 80's. They took care of the dad and kept him home when he was dying of lung cancer...I took care of the grandchildren and let me tell you, I am not as young as I used to be and at one time had chronic fatigue, RA and FM, so this set me back physically but it was my way of helping them. After the father passed away the mother was diagnosed with lymphoma and a tumor on the spine that couldn't be completely removed, so on with chemo and radiation after surgery. DS literally carried her places and I took care of the children again. They are staying in this area and that limits job opportunities, but I think the choices he made are the right ones with choosing people and love over career. When he comes to the end of his life I think his accomplishments will shine brightly as they have been choices of love. I am so proud of the person he is. In answer to your question, yes, he is interested in music therapy but feels it costs too much money at this point in his life and with us preparing for retirement, and the salary would not help the family as much with the children getting older and needing more and more. I guess he feels it is also time to give to the children with their upcoming education. I am respecting his choice but I have talked to him about the music therapy field as he showed interest in it earlier. Of course, I excitedly told him about my experience with music therapy in Panama and showed him the videos I recorded, but told him it was not to change his mind, just to share with him my experience. He is happiest when helping others and I think music therapy would fit his personality in a fabulous way. I don't know what is in store for him in this field, but I think sometimes God uses us in different ways to balance us and if he feels this is best, then I will trust it. He would make a wonderful therapist though in psychology or music therapy. One thing I found out is that he didn't follow through and get his major in psychology when he was at Harvard since he wanted to change his career to music. A shame.....I never went to college so didn't understand, I just knew I was working so hard to help.


I hope he finds success with the new career choice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nikki, hope they get you some help for your shoulder soon.

Tami, sounds like you are having a great trip. We were to the Joshua tree NP several years ago, interesting place. I don't think we were in Quartzite though.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi - Hope your holidays were good. I'm thinking of trip out to Hobby Lobby some day soon as I want to try the crochet "planned pooling" that I see on Facebook. Would you like to tag along; I'm still disappointed that the one that was near you closed up.


That sounds good. What is "planned pooling"?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I heard from the young lady that helped us in Panama. She and her DH have only been married 6 months and such a handsome couple. Yesterday they climbed a mountain and she sent me a photo. I'm sure it wasn't easy. Perhaps not like the Rockies, but still hard. They are young and probably just a strenuous hike for them. I have purchased a special bracelet online for her with a symbol for peace as the emphasis of the festival was healing the world with music and bringing peace. Hope she likes it. I will take a photo of it when I get it. She and her DH are such special people and think I mentioned that this young lady wants to go on and become a music therapist. She told me she was born to help others. Makes me feel weepy just remembering that moment, but in a good way.


I'm sure she'll love it. lol Just do your hiking vicariously through them. 
You are conquering your own mountains. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla called, the city had stopped because her water meter went up 22 gallons in two days I think it was, so they checked her pit where the turn off is, and it had 8-12 inches of water in it, they turned off the water and it drained right way, when she had the plumbing issue a couple months ago, they forgot to put a little o-ring in a juncture, the city guys fixed that for her real quick so she didn't need to call our plumber, but she's going to call the company that did that work and let them know. 
But it's a great relief that it was just a simple fix, hopefully the city doesn't charge her an arm and two legs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> He was majoring in psychology but then decided music was his love. He stayed at Harvard for his undergraduate and went to Eastman School of Music for his graduate degree in performance, so he can't teach public school and now you need a doctorate to teach college. A change from when he graduated, but then he was performing. First he traveled the world on different cruise lines working in the bands. Then he went on tour with Phil Woods Big Band in Europe and lots of free lance jobs. He lived in NYC for a while and when he got married he moved back to Rochester. He could have gotten a job then teaching in a college before the doctorate was a requirement but he is such an interesting and loving person. He made a commitment, along with his wife, to take care of the parents and her parents are in their 80's. They took care of the dad and kept him home when he was dying of lung cancer...I took care of the grandchildren and let me tell you, I am not as young as I used to be and at one time had chronic fatigue, RA and FM, so this set me back physically but it was my way of helping them. After the father passed away the mother was diagnosed with lymphoma and a tumor on the spine that couldn't be completely removed, so on with chemo and radiation after surgery. DS literally carried her places and I took care of the children again. They are staying in this area and that limits job opportunities, but I think the choices he made are the right ones with choosing people and love over career. When he comes to the end of his life I think his accomplishments will shine brightly as they have been choices of love. I am so proud of the person he is. In answer to your question, yes, he is interested in music therapy but feels it costs too much money at this point in his life and with us preparing for retirement, and the salary would not help the family as much with the children getting older and needing more and more. I guess he feels it is also time to give to the children with their upcoming education. I am respecting his choice but I have talked to him about the music therapy field as he showed interest in it earlier. Of course, I excitedly told him about my experience with music therapy in Panama and showed him the videos I recorded, but told him it was not to change his mind, just to share with him my experience. He is happiest when helping others and I think music therapy would fit his personality in a fabulous way. I don't know what is in store for him in this field, but I think sometimes God uses us in different ways to balance us and if he feels this is best, then I will trust it. He would make a wonderful therapist though in psychology or music therapy. One thing I found out is that he didn't follow through and get his major in psychology when he was at Harvard since he wanted to change his career to music. A shame.....I never went to college so didn't understand, I just knew I was working so hard to help.


That makes sense, I agree, he has made the right decisions for the right reasons. And a Psychology degree now would be even more expensive and take much longer, maybe he'll get a fantastic paying job in the optical field and be able to do volunteer work helping others later on with his music, you never know where tomorrow will lead. 
It sounds like he has had a very interesting life to date, and so have you, you can be proud of both of you, not only in all you have accomplished but also in that you've raised a very loving, thoughtful, and good young man. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nikki, I hope that if you have to have surgery, that it all goes very well with a very fast recovery time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nikki, sure hope your shoulder gets better and no surgery required.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla called, the city had stopped because her water meter went up 22 gallons in two days I think it was, so they checked her pit where the turn off is, and it had 8-12 inches of water in it, they turned off the water and it drained right way, when she had the plumbing issue a couple months ago, they forgot to put a little o-ring in a juncture, the city guys fixed that for her real quick so she didn't need to call our plumber, but she's going to call the company that did that work and let them know.
> But it's a great relief that it was just a simple fix, hopefully the city doesn't charge her an arm and two legs.


That is great news! I had plumbers come out to fix a problem, and they found numerous items that were causing or about to cause problems. Total was over $7,000! Really hurt, but I had no choice. I did get financing zero interest for a year, but I'll have to figure something out before the year is up. No way I can pay that amount off in a year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, I sure hope you aren't downtown too. It seems there are so many earthquakes all over the world.


Poor Italy has had more than their fair share with this latest quake/avalanche.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is great news! I had plumbers come out to fix a problem, and they found numerous items that were causing or about to cause problems. Total was over $7,000! Really hurt, but I had no choice. I did get financing zero interest for a year, but I'll have to figure something out before the year is up. No way I can pay that amount off in a year.


That's a high price to pay, but well worth it if you don't have to worry about it again for several years. 
Marla's plumbing that they did was about $1800 so not bad at all by comparison, but they didn't need to do too much, and they told her a bit ago that they'd refund her $200 for her water bill. Good customer service. :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going out to wait for Gage. We have our anxiety group tonight. 

I have almost finished the monster longies. Doing last few rounds of the dark purple and then the cuff. 

Check in later after our group


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what proportions did you use with that tea? --- sam


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Day #2 whit Lili who has a low-grade fever and a nasty cough. I took her to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that there was no ear infection, she picks those up very easily. No sign of anything in her ears, just a little sore throat from all the coughing. I really liked this Dr. - she didn't push antibiotics or commercial medicines. Said tea with honey, lemon and ginger would work just as well. She also said to add some turmeric if we had any. I think that that is the only spice that wasn't in the cabinet! Beth said that it got used up and they hadn't bought any more, she'll get some more to keep on hand. So off to the kitchen to brew tea - I'll let it cool a bit and put it in her little thermos that has a straw in it - Beth said she drank 2 big cups after dinner that way, and her cough was down quite a lot. At least Lili didn't keep her mother up all night, and she hasn't coughed much today. There's something to be said for "old fashioned" remedies. May give her a little honey and cinnamon, too - it sure won't hurt!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know you did home health care also - how do you balance the two? --- sam



machriste said:


> Oh man, late for the tea party this week--p. 77 already!!! Summary was a great help this week!!! Thanks. Had to go back and check out Max and the blanket. Max is adorable, and I love the blanket; beautiful colors and knitting. Girls are back. They all seem happy to be back. Kitchen project was done early and looks great. My two daughters had a great day planned for me to make
> up for my cancelled trip to South Carolina. We've had lots of cold, freezing rain, icy roads, and snow. This week we will have a January thaw with temps in the 40s F. Crazy Minnesota. The home care company I work for was sold. I knew it was coming. I like the new owner and will continue for a time, but am ready anytime to switch to just the house mother one. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> That sounds good. What is "planned pooling"?


Calculating how many stitches in each length of color and then figuring out what size hook, what stitch and what # of stitches will create designs-argyle, etc.

http://www.redheart.com/learn/articles/quick-guide-to-color-pooling


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it's great. would love to see all of what he has knitted. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> This man makes sweaters of places he's been. Check this out. :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UG2bt
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got this in my email today - i was going to copy it all out but it would have taken an entire page to download here so i did this instead. there is some really good info here so take a look - especially using the scales - it gives a slew of weights for lots of stuff. --- sam

Ingredient Weight Chart

For best results, we recommend weighing your ingredients with a digital scale. A cup of all-purpose flour weighs 4 1/4 ounces or 120 grams. This chart is a quick reference for volume, ounces, and grams equivalencies for common ingredients.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/ingredient-weight-chart.html

How to Measure Flour

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/how-to-measure-flour.html

High-Altitude Baking

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/high-altitude-baking.html

Tips & Techniques

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/tips-and-techniques.html

Tools and Pans

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/tools-and-pans.html

All about yeast

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/learn/yeast.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking spot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this very interesting. Woolworths used to be our "five and dime stores" (prior to KMart and Walmart)and they've disappeared here in America.
> 
> http://www.woolworthsmuseum.co.uk/aboutwoolies.html


Not related if I remember rightly -ours is a supermarket. Though it seems odd when they have the same name
UK and US Woolworths were the same and like our Target and K-Mart and Big W.

Half right. Not related at all- but did start as a variety store. First variety store opened in 1924- and was the first variety store in the world to use cash registers that issued receipts. 1955 first supermarket-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woolworths_Limited if you can be bothered reading all this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going out to wait for Gage. We have our anxiety group tonight.
> 
> I have almost finished the monster longies. Doing last few rounds of the dark purple and then the cuff.
> 
> Check in later after our group


Those look great! I hope that you group goes well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, I sure hope you aren't downtown too. It seems there are so many earthquakes all over the world.


They even occur away from the edges of the plates, not just at the edges. Australia is not on the edge of a plate but still gets quakes,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


So great your DS found a field that is so supportive to older people, not just the young ones. Hope it works for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a shawl pattern i think you might like. --- sam

http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/01/free-pattern-pick-violet-zig-zag-shawl.html


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Another cold but bright day here. My sisters appointment with the surgeon went ok but she's now to wait for results of tests which means another 3 weeks. So please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Another cold but bright day here. My sisters appointment with the surgeon went ok but she's now to wait for results of tests which means another 3 weeks. So please keep her in your prayers.


Glad that the surgeons appointment went well, I hope the results are good and all goes well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a shawl pattern i think you might like. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/01/free-pattern-pick-violet-zig-zag-shawl.html


Beautiful. Thank you Sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Another cold but bright day here. My sisters appointment with the surgeon went ok but she's now to wait for results of tests which means another 3 weeks. So please keep her in your prayers.


Saying prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here is a shawl pattern i think you might like. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/01/free-pattern-pick-violet-zig-zag-shawl.html


I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library 
I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this very interesting. Woolworths used to be our "five and dime stores" (prior to KMart and Walmart)and they've disappeared here in America.
> 
> http://www.woolworthsmuseum.co.uk/aboutwoolies.html


We don't have Woolies here anymore either. It was where I got my first Saturday job when I was 16 and got paid the princely sum of 19/1d which was just under £1 or about $1 (US)!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Another cold but bright day here. My sisters appointment with the surgeon went ok but she's now to wait for results of tests which means another 3 weeks. So please keep her in your prayers.


Oh drats I'm sorry to hear that your sister is having to have more tests Mary all this waiting for results must be making both of you nervous wrecks . I'll be thinking of both of you and hoping for good results


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still swear by tums for hearburn - they always do the trick for me and do it quickly. --- sam



Fan said:


> Liz I do hope your GERD attack settles down soon. I'm suffering at present with heartburn, and have had a bad night tossing and turning. I have Mylanta pills to ease it which have worked, but am feeling a bit yuk and tired. Wouldn't you know it, It's our first day back at work today, so need to be all systems go. Just hope I can get myself in a better state and do my job.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


Go for it Sonja. I know you'd make a great job of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of conference? --- sam



darowil said:


> Maryanne had her first day back on the dig. Working on Post Excavation which she assured me was not digging post holes as her father had tried to tell her! The silly farmers son coming out in him. It was of course dealing with artifacts that had been dug up.
> 
> And I got my first square pattern today-came overnight my time. I just decided that what I will do is knit the first one in the cheap Stallion yarn and see if it gives enough stitch definition. It may not. From there I can decide what to do for the rest of them (and maybe the first one again!).
> 
> While I intend reading I will try not to comment to much for the next 3 days. David's work conference starts today so will be tied up with the bookstall there. Getting it set up and running it. Need to leave in an hour to pick up the books and then start getting organised.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


That is nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Go for it Sonja. I know you'd make a great job of it.


I've been reading the pattern and think I understand it so if I have the colours think I will , I've just finished my latest socks and halfway through my recent cardigan so I'll be ready to start soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news marilyn - i'm sure ray will get a lot of good use out of it. especially when he is outside. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Good new!!! DH got a call a few minutes ago that Medicare has approved his electric wheelchair and it was to be delivered next week. I just took a call and the delivery person had a cancellation and wondered if he could bring the chair tomorrow! We have to work around a drs. apt but he was willing to work with us. This has been a long fought batter and I am so happy! Prayers have been answered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful weekend to me jeanette - really appreciate all the work you have done so far with i am sure more to come. i personally like the sound of the silent auction. i can hardly wait to see everyone. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hello Tea Partiers!
> 
> I'm working on some things for the Knit-A-Palooza and have some dates that have been agreed to by Sam and the Moser family.
> June 16 - 18 or June 23 - 25
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have 'outback' restaurants there? i had good lamb chops there the last time i had lamb. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We raised sheep when I was young but didn't eat them. I do remember Italians from Toronto coming to buy lambs, the butchered them at our farm, even saved the blood & intestines????, my mom used to say the only part they didn't take back to the city was the "baaa"????
> DH keeps saying he's going to order lamb chops when we are out but wants to be sure it's in a place where they know how to cook them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be looking for you pammie. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Jeanette, your plans sound really good. I hope I get to come this year! I do enjoy it so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


I got to see quite a bit of the double knitting at the last Stitches show and found them fascinating and beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i still swear by tums for hearburn - they always do the trick for me and do it quickly. --- sam


If you get a chance to try the Alka Seltzer, I hope they work well for you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been reading the pattern and think I understand it so if I have the colours think I will , I've just finished my latest socks and halfway through my recent cardigan so I'll be ready to start soon


You'll do great at it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to Tim - what an honor for him .

none of us are surprised that one of your volunteers thinks of you as her "rock". it's just who and what you are. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We learned some lovely news regarding Tim and his efforts at the high school yesterday.
> 
> All things continuing equally through the next grading period, he will be one of 4 students who will be recognized as valedictorians from a class of less than 75 members. If grade points stay equal, each will be acknowledged for their continued excellent academic work. Tim will not have participated in most of the extra-curricular activities as the other three, but he will have, perhaps, put forth at least as much effort, physically and cognitively, as the rest of the students. And, since the entire school body think so highly of him, I doubt that any will resent his being equally honored. :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like a wonderful weekend to me jeanette - really appreciate all the work you have done so far with i am sure more to come. i personally like the sound of the silent auction. i can hardly wait to see everyone. --- sam


You and your family make it all possible.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Going out to wait for Gage. We have our anxiety group tonight.
> 
> I have almost finished the monster longies. Doing last few rounds of the dark purple and then the cuff.
> 
> Check in later after our group


Love the colors your chose for the Monster pants.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meijer has whole chickens that are precooked for sale - i do like those. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes I agree. Meat can be very expensive. I just had a quick look online at our "coles".... leg of lamb $8. kilo., lamb loin chops 4 for $11., scotch fillet steak $33 kilo, T-bone steak $21 kilo, boneless pork leg roast $9 kilo on sale. Just to give you an idea if you are interested. I dont eat a lot of red meat, however having said that..... (take note Margaret you may like this too)., our Safeway now have slow cook beef in an onion gravy, already cooked, just heat in a dish in oven. 2 pieces of pretty thick steaks for $10. Have had this twice now and is very very yummy, it just falls apart with a fork. :sm11:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a high price to pay, but well worth it if you don't have to worry about it again for several years.
> Marla's plumbing that they did was about $1800 so not bad at all by comparison, but they didn't need to do too much, and they told her a bit ago that they'd refund her $200 for her water bill. Good customer service. :sm24:


Part of that did include a new hot water heater. My house is over 40 years old and so they also replaced some pipes. Still, too much money!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be very cute - are you doing it in red? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm knitting the skirt part and then knitting the sashay type yarn onto it. The skirt will be worn over a dance leotard. I'm going to make a tie collar (which might be crocheted) so that she can wear the leotard with other outfits too. I think I'm going to do a bunch of different kinds of dance skirts for the girls for their play room. I've only had it on the list for about 6 months - good thing I bought a leotard that's just a little on the big side!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-flamenco-dancer


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love blue and white.
Daralene, thank you. Had to go to GYN doc in Lancaster (1.5 hrs. each way) today. Tired but we were very lucky with weather. Rained during night. Then again while Al was in Costco. But sunny, though windy, for our travels.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> meijer has whole chickens that are precooked for sale - i do like those. --- sam


I love Meijer, just bought a whole bunch of yarn on sale there, for between 50% and 75% off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla called, the city had stopped because her water meter went up 22 gallons in two days I think it was, so they checked her pit where the turn off is, and it had 8-12 inches of water in it, they turned off the water and it drained right way, when she had the plumbing issue a couple months ago, they forgot to put a little o-ring in a juncture, the city guys fixed that for her real quick so she didn't need to call our plumber, but she's going to call the company that did that work and let them know.
> But it's a great relief that it was just a simple fix, hopefully the city doesn't charge her an arm and two legs.


It's good she got it fixed quickly, hope it isn't a big expense


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going out to wait for Gage. We have our anxiety group tonight.
> 
> I have almost finished the monster longies. Doing last few rounds of the dark purple and then the cuff.
> 
> Check in later after our group


Cute! I really like the color combo


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Once again I am behind. The energy level is coming back a little bit, but not there yet. My heart has been filled with love and concern for Bella and Faith. Faith is still not well. I saw her tonight as I went to Zoup's and got her Chicken Noodle soup. The neighbor had brought pizza over for Cole and Faith while mom is still at the hospital with Bella and dad was driving home but it is a long drive of over 1 1/2 hours. Tomorrow Cole and Faith get their infusion treatments and Bella is getting hers today. I am going to post the update information that was shared on the SuperBella site.

We are here still. Mainly waiting and watching Bella. Adding her inputs up (which consists of just TPN and IV fluids ) and outputs and watching for enough time to know if this is anything that we need to stay here for or go home. The raw truth is theres nothing we can fix. Its a weight of knowledge and her reality that sits on our hearts. We will know more tomorrow what direction shes headed.
Meanwhile Scott's home later tonight after rearranging his flight back home from out of state a day early, the other 3 kiddos are home with neighbors that are a huge blessing and knowing family is checking on them gives me some peace yet Faith's struggling to feel well and the kids need one of us home. I would like to think 2017 will be less complicated but Mito disease and the kids health journies don't take days off according to our schedule or what's convenient. This is our journey. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #Godisgood #choosejoy #keeppraying #sheneedsamiracle

When Matthew and I returned home I made pasta, chicken and alfredo which Matthew wanted this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be very cute - are you doing it in red? --- sam


She requested purple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Woolworths went out of business in the UK a few years ago too.


They've been gone from Ontario for many years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla called, the city had stopped because her water meter went up 22 gallons in two days I think it was, so they checked her pit where the turn off is, and it had 8-12 inches of water in it, they turned off the water and it drained right way, when she had the plumbing issue a couple months ago, they forgot to put a little o-ring in a juncture, the city guys fixed that for her real quick so she didn't need to call our plumber, but she's going to call the company that did that work and let them know.
> But it's a great relief that it was just a simple fix, hopefully the city doesn't charge her an arm and two legs.


It was great that they checked it right away. Most of the time, ours wouldn't do anything until we complained. Why should she have to pay anything if they forgot the o-ring?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is great news! I had plumbers come out to fix a problem, and they found numerous items that were causing or about to cause problems. Total was over $7,000! Really hurt, but I had no choice. I did get financing zero interest for a year, but I'll have to figure something out before the year is up. No way I can pay that amount off in a year.


Oh Pammie, that is awful. Will they allow you to make monthly payments for a while? Maybe they'll renegotiate when the year is up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Italy has had more than their fair share with this latest quake/avalanche.


Yes, they have because they've also had about 3' of snow. The sister of a woman in my exercise class lives in Italy and her sister was quite concerned about her. As far as I know, she is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going out to wait for Gage. We have our anxiety group tonight.
> 
> I have almost finished the monster longies. Doing last few rounds of the dark purple and then the cuff.
> 
> Check in later after our group


Very colourful. Love the purple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got this in my email today - i was going to copy it all out but it would have taken an entire page to download here so i did this instead. there is some really good info here so take a look - especially using the scales - it gives a slew of weights for lots of stuff. --- sam
> 
> Ingredient Weight Chart
> 
> ...


A lot of interesting stuff there. Thanks Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a shawl pattern i think you might like. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2017/01/free-pattern-pick-violet-zig-zag-shawl.html


Very nice. The patterns down the side are quite nice too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


Wishing him well with this career move. He may very well end of tying in music to this career move. I know my dentist has music on screens in the rooms for patients to listen to and stay calm. You have been so supportive of your son and DH in so many ways. I know the family is filled with love and compassion for one another. It is a shame that the pay for performances has not increased with the years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


That's beautiful, can't wait to see yours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Another cold but bright day here. My sisters appointment with the surgeon went ok but she's now to wait for results of tests which means another 3 weeks. So please keep her in your prayers.


Will do. The waiting is always so difficult.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


It is lovely and knowing the way you knit, you'll have it done in no time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have 'outback' restaurants there? i had good lamb chops there the last time i had lamb. --- sam


I've seen outback in our travels but not sure if in BC or the US. None close that I know of


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH is watching Barret Jackson car auction. A 1970 Camero just sold for $150000. I think some people have more money than brains????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> meijer has whole chickens that are precooked for sale - i do like those. --- sam


So yes sell those here, I occasionally buy them if I'm going to be home late. They re pretty good & at $8 nit bad as we get several meals from it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Part of that did include a new hot water heater. My house is over 40 years old and so they also replaced some pipes. Still, too much money!


That's a big expense. We just had to put in a new pressure tank & the flood alarm, that was a boy $1500 installed


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just not quite the same without you there. Sure hope you can come. Brioche and double knitting and mosaic knitting and knit one below and entrelac have all been mentioned. I think they would need to be longer time periods, but that's okay. I also think a needle "try-out" table could be fun. I have about 4-5 different kinds/brands for demo and know there are others who use Addi, HiyaHiya, or Chiagoo so we'd have a large variety.


I love these ideas. I am currently using a fixed circular by Chiagoo and I am not enjoying them but will finish the project on them. I am not sure that I will use them again though. I would love to do some double knitting and entrelac. I have played around with mosaic knitting and knit one below. I love to explore different techniques. I would love to do the goodie table if others are still interested. It is fun to share with others. I have some vacations planned in July so hoping that KAP won't be during those times.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Won't post all the pussycat hats as they only vary in pink shades. Similar to the hat Sorlenna showed a week or so ago only not quite as "fancy"; this is sooooo simple which is why I've been able to churn them out pretty quickly for me. For some reason this looks more red on the monitor but it is a bright pink. (they are all suppose to be some shade of pink)


Great hat Gwen. What pattern did you follow?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so difficult to sit in a hospital when someone you love is so sick. I'm glad there was a positive outcome for you.


I am so thankful as well. My son had many miracle moments for his survival and I count my blessings so often for I have been truly blessed. I count my blessings with Matthew as well. He has many challenges to overcome daily, but he is a blessing to me and has a heart of love and compassion which so many people don't realize until they get to know him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, hope your sisters results come back OK, 3 weeks is a long time to wait.

I've been working on that circular sweater for GD, I've got the body done,must have taken me 3 hrs to do the cast off. It has a "bumpy" edge- you pull up 3 yarn overs from between the 1st & 2nd stitch on the left needle, then knit 1 & pass stitch over 6 time, then start again. 300+ stitches to cast off without the added YOs. Now on to the sleeves.
I finished off my fleece hats this morning & put together a bear this afternoon. Feels good to get some things done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


Swedenme said:


> Oh drats I'm sorry to hear that your sister is having to have more tests Mary all this waiting for results must be making both of you nervous wrecks . I'll be thinking of both of you and hoping for good results


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome runflyski! Don't think I've seen you here before. Lots of chatter and sharing here and so glad you jumped right in. Sam always has room at the table. Hope you'll visit more.


runflyski said:


> Love the colors your chose for the Monster pants.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Used worsted weight yarn (on one I used two strands of dk) and size 8 circular needles 16 inch. Just cast on 80 and joined in the round. k2, P2 ribbing for about 2 inches then knit until the hat measured from cast on edge to top
8 1/2-9 inches long. Bind off, turn inside out and seamed together the top. That's it.



pacer said:


> Great hat Gwen. What pattern did you follow?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used worsted weight yarn (on one I used two strands of dk) and size 8 circular needles 16 inch. Just cast on 80 and joined in the round. k2, P2 ribbing for about 2 inches then knit until the hat measured from cast on edge to top
> 8 1/2-9 inches long. Bind off, turn inside out and seamed together the top. That's it.


Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We picked up the travelers at the airport this afternoon and got dinner afterward. They were glad to be home and DD will be home later--she left their house and met some friends for supper. We stopped on the way back for a few groceries and it started raining here too. Wet all weekend, we're hearing from the weather folks.

The shawl is pretty, Sam. 

Martina, hope things go well for your sister.

Mary, sending good thoughts for you and also Bella's family.

I'm hoping to get the crochet pattern polished up tomorrow. I don't know why this one has been so difficult. I'm working on ribbing for a new hat now. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Part of that did include a new hot water heater. My house is over 40 years old and so they also replaced some pipes. Still, too much money!


Hot water heaters sure aren't cheap are they?
We had to have Christophers house replumbed when he moved in, but thankfully it's a small house and didn't need a water heater so it was only $1500. 
I want to have a bathroom put in the basement, I don't even want to know what it will cost to get that done, but the main plumbing stack and drain are in the area we want to put the bathroom so won't have to go to far to tie it in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went off to Michaels this afternoon to see if I could get yarn and needles for the Knitterati Afghan. Didn't get either. They had a sale on yarn and there wasn't enough of any colour that I wanted. In addition, the price on their Caron Simply Soft was $6.99 compared with Mary Maxim at $5.49. I guess they increased their price for the sale because they were selling 2 for 1. Still it was less than Maxim then at $3.50/ball. I need 10" dpn's and they only had 6". I have those so I'll use them until I can find 10's. By the time I got out of there, I had a splitting headache. Came home and checked my stash. Started the square using yarn I already have. I'm off to bed. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I love Meijer, just bought a whole bunch of yarn on sale there, for between 50% and 75% off.


That's a great sale!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good she got it fixed quickly, hope it isn't a big expense


She asked them what it was going to cost, he told her nothing, that it was so simple that they would just write it off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She asked them what it was going to cost, he told her nothing, that it was so simple that they would just write it off.


That's great service


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Once again I am behind. The energy level is coming back a little bit, but not there yet. My heart has been filled with love and concern for Bella and Faith. Faith is still not well. I saw her tonight as I went to Zoup's and got her Chicken Noodle soup. The neighbor had brought pizza over for Cole and Faith while mom is still at the hospital with Bella and dad was driving home but it is a long drive of over 1 1/2 hours. Tomorrow Cole and Faith get their infusion treatments and Bella is getting hers today. I am going to post the update information that was shared on the SuperBella site.
> 
> We are here still. Mainly waiting and watching Bella. Adding her inputs up (which consists of just TPN and IV fluids ) and outputs and watching for enough time to know if this is anything that we need to stay here for or go home. The raw truth is theres nothing we can fix. Its a weight of knowledge and her reality that sits on our hearts. We will know more tomorrow what direction shes headed.
> Meanwhile Scott's home later tonight after rearranging his flight back home from out of state a day early, the other 3 kiddos are home with neighbors that are a huge blessing and knowing family is checking on them gives me some peace yet Faith's struggling to feel well and the kids need one of us home. I would like to think 2017 will be less complicated but Mito disease and the kids health journies don't take days off according to our schedule or what's convenient. This is our journey. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #Godisgood #choosejoy #keeppraying #sheneedsamiracle
> ...


What a hard row they have to hoe. We just have to keep praying.

I think Matthew takes almost as good care of you as you do him. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went off to Michaels this afternoon to see if I could get yarn and needles for the Knitterati Afghan. Didn't get either. They had a sale on yarn and there wasn't enough of any colour that I wanted. In addition, the price on their Caron Simply Soft was $6.99 compared with Mary Maxim at $5.49. I guess they increased their price for the sale because they were selling 2 for 1. Still it was less than Maxim then at $3.50/ball. I need 10" dpn's and they only had 6". I have those so I'll use them until I can find 10's. By the time I got out of there, I had a splitting headache. Came home and checked my stash. Started the square using yarn I already have. I'm off to bed. Have a good evening all.


I like simply soft but $6.99 is a bit much????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was great that they checked it right away. Most of the time, ours wouldn't do anything until we complained. Why should she have to pay anything if they forgot the o-ring?


It was a private company that did the original fix, the bill has already been paid, the city could have charged her $60/hour for their time if they'd wanted to. The company that did the original fix said they would refund her the approximately $200 that it's cost her in water costs, so it all worked out. They do good work, normally don't have issues like that and since they told her they were going to refund her some money even though she said they didn't need to, we'll continue to use them when our plumber isn't available or it's too big a job for him to handle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh Pammie, that is awful. Will they allow you to make monthly payments for a while? Maybe they'll renegotiate when the year is up.


Yes, I make monthly payments. I haven't decided what I'm going to do once the 0% is over.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the Chiagoo interchangeable 4" needles and love them. I think that is why there are so many different kinds of needles, we all don't like the same kind! I'm sorry you don't like yours, Mary.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Martina, I hope your sister gets good news about her tests.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She asked them what it was going to cost, he told her nothing, that it was so simple that they would just write it off.


What happy news!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know you did home health care also - how do you balance the two? --- sam


I only work 3 afternoons a week for the homecare company.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love these ideas. I am currently using a fixed circular by Chiagoo and I am not enjoying them but will finish the project on them. I am not sure that I will use them again though. I would love to do some double knitting and entrelac. I have played around with mosaic knitting and knit one below. I love to explore different techniques. I would love to do the goodie table if others are still interested. It is fun to share with others. I have some vacations planned in July so hoping that KAP won't be during those times.


David and I have vacation in July also. Yellowstone, here we come, again. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a wonderful surprise arrive today. My KP friend MaryLou has sent me a box with super dishcloths and scrubby yarn. I'm thrilled with them all. She knitted them all herself in various designs and they're very special.
First day back at work didn't go well. My computer was not cooperating, and it was very frustrating. To make things worse, I left the paperwork I needed at home and had to go back for it. My brain and computer are still in holiday mode I think lol!
Stu just told me, he's found a contact for car radiator. A new one from Jaguar will cost over $3000, which very pricey. So some more sleuthing has found a guy who will build one for him at $900, a huge saving. 
I ended up frogging my bolero back completely as had made a big mistake on it. Now it's going much better. I do tend to interpret patterns, all opposite at times, in Kiwi slang, arse about face.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing like a career change - i'm wishing him all the luck in the world as he starts on this endeavor. with you cheering him on he's a shoe in. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Very interesting lunch with DS yesterday. We talked and talked. He studied for his math placement test and is entering the program, forget the name :sm19: for making lenses for glasses and contact lenses. He was also interested in the computer programming but the department for optic lenses spent so much time talking with him. He said the head of the department stayed with him talking and was 20 min. late for a meeting as he wanted to spend time with DS and then got another professor to talk with him longer since he had to leave. DS felt it would be good to get in a program where they were supportive as he is an older student and would need help getting a job. They said there is full funding in the program if he goes on for a doctorate. We are going to help him, so hope DH gets more extra jobs that pay well. Hard for me a little bit as I worked so hard for him to go to Harvard, a very expensive school, and here he is going to school again in a whole different field, but the world is a different place now and a lot of us are seeing our children struggle with employment and lack of loyalty of employers. DH was saying when you play a job in a club they usually expect you to bring a piano, your own sound system, and do your own advertising. If they pay, they pay the same amount they paid 30 or 40 years ago and some clubs want to just give you a limited menu dinner. DS will still be playing music jobs to make money and is thinking of waiting tables or working in a quick food place so he can get hours that will be flexible and work around school. I'm excited for him as he is quite talented with math, calculous, etc., and can see the twinkle in his eye with enthusiasm. When he first needed to look for work, instead of saying how sad I was for him and how awful the employment situation is, I told him that it was a really exciting time for him to still be learning and opening new doors. Well, something like that. Think it is helping him with the transition. I think if I was younger I would go through to be a music therapist after seeing the videos they presented down in Panama.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in defiance, ohio. northwest ohio - fifty miles due west of toledo. ohio - and it would be wonderful to see you here. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up again.
> Spending the morning knitting, need to finish baby blanket before I go to work this afternoon.
> 
> Had my last session of therapy yesterday for my shoulder. She did a final assessment, no real progress, actually lost a range of motion and slightly increased pain. SO, back to doctor next Thursday to see what is next.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved woolworth - when we went to johnstown (which was going to the city for us) we almost always had lunch at woolworth. a great treat for me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Disappeared from here too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to add that i was sorry your therapy did not do what was hoped. i hope the doctor can can come up with a solution that will get rid of the pain and give you better range of motion. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finally caught up again.
> Spending the morning knitting, need to finish baby blanket before I go to work this afternoon.
> 
> Had my last session of therapy yesterday for my shoulder. She did a final assessment, no real progress, actually lost a range of motion and slightly increased pain. SO, back to doctor next Thursday to see what is next.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She may have been having symptoms for a long time that she didn't pick up and so may fin dherslef feeling much better if it can be controlled by medication and diet.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy zooming her way. we'll hope for less than three weeks. --- sam



martina said:


> Another cold but bright day here. My sisters appointment with the surgeon went ok but she's now to wait for results of tests which means another 3 weeks. So please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely and you will do well knitting it - can hardly wait to see yours. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went off to Michaels this afternoon to see if I could get yarn and needles for the Knitterati Afghan. Didn't get either. They had a sale on yarn and there wasn't enough of any colour that I wanted. In addition, the price on their Caron Simply Soft was $6.99 compared with Mary Maxim at $5.49. I guess they increased their price for the sale because they were selling 2 for 1. Still it was less than Maxim then at $3.50/ball. I need 10" dpn's and they only had 6". I have those so I'll use them until I can find 10's. By the time I got out of there, I had a splitting headache. Came home and checked my stash. Started the square using yarn I already have. I'm off to bed. Have a good evening all.


I can see why you'd have a headache, hopefully you'll find the rest of the yarn you need at a good price alone with the needles you want.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of your socks. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been reading the pattern and think I understand it so if I have the colours think I will , I've just finished my latest socks and halfway through my recent cardigan so I'll be ready to start soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a wonderful surprise arrive today. My KP friend MaryLou has sent me a box with super dishcloths and scrubby yarn. I'm thrilled with them all. She knitted them all herself in various designs and they're very special.
> First day back at work didn't go well. My computer was not cooperating, and it was very frustrating. To make things worse, I left the paperwork I needed at home and had to go back for it. My brain and computer are still in holiday mode I think lol!
> Stu just told me, he's found a contact for car radiator. A new one from Jaguar will cost over $3000, which very pricey. So some more sleuthing has found a guy who will build one for him at $900, a huge saving.
> I ended up frogging my bolero back completely as had made a big mistake on it. Now it's going much better. I do tend to interpret patterns, all opposite at times, in Kiwi slang, arse about face.


Packages are exciting. 
Great that you all found a radiator, well someone to build said radiator. 
The computer thought you should still be on vacation and your brain was just in agreement. 
Love the "arse about face". lol I do that. 
My friend was reading her pattern to me on Tuesday, I had to tell her to stop, she was reading one part then skipping over to the next and it was confusing her, told her she was using her English too much, trying to put punctuation in where it doesn't exist. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party runflyski - i'm wondering if you do all three - we hope you had a good time here and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



runflyski said:


> Love the colors your chose for the Monster pants.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - i've never looked at their yarn - i am going to have to do that one of these days. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I love Meijer, just bought a whole bunch of yarn on sale there, for between 50% and 75% off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For those looking for yarn for the afghan recently posted I don't know what the shipping would be but Herrschners.com is having a sale and has Caron yarn in many colors for less than $2.50 a skein. I specifically saw Caron Simply Baby, worsted weight at $2.19. Might be worth checking out. Other Caron yarns were $2.99-3.99. May or may not find the color you want but might be worth checking out if you like Caron. Other yarns also on sale.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 59 finished. Got to go bead shopping today! Bought 4 patterns that go over clear Christmas ornament balls and all the correct colors of beads needed, plus the beads I needed for another bracelet that I have been wanting to do but couldn't get the beads for without ordering. Also got some findings and some gem stones at a great price at another store. Ready for bed. Oh, I freinded PJ Love Crochet and she says that Caren's great grandson is improving. 

Someone asked how I like the socks I knit the sole inside out on. Love them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those looking for yarn for the afghan recently posted I don't know what the shipping would be but Herrschners.com is having a sale and has Caron yarn in many colors for less than $2.50 a skein. I specifically saw Caron Simply Baby, worsted weight at $2.19. Might be worth checking out.


Great price and Caron Simply yarns are nice and soft, they split a bit but not bad to work with. 
:sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, thanks for the update on the baby. Good to hear. Interesting about inside out soles. I may have to try that.

Nikki, sorry the report on the shoulder wasn't better.

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 59 finished. Got to go bead shopping today! Bought 4 patterns that go over clear Christmas ornament balls and all the correct colors of beads needed, plus the beads I needed for another bracelet that I have been wanting to do but couldn't get the beads for without ordering. Also got some findings and some gem stones at a great price at another store. Ready for bed. Oh, I freinded PJ Love Crochet and she says that Caren's great grandson is improving.
> 
> Someone asked how I like the socks I knit the sole inside out on. Love them!


Wow, you had a great day! Be sure to post pics when you get all your beadings done. 
Thank you for the update on Nathanial, it's great to know that he's doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again so I think I'll get off here and just knit a bit, not that I haven't been knitting while reading and replying. 
Tomorrow is shopping day so I'll see you all at some point, maybe before we head out, depends on how early I crawl out of bed. lol
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You also can do a search by price range and I found some Herrshners brand yarns for a little as between 1 & 2 dollars.



Poledra65 said:


> Great price and Caron Simply yarns are nice and soft, they split a bit but not bad to work with.
> :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, off to bed; just finishing up hat #6 and I'm done! TTYL. Prayers for all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll do great at it!


Thank you Jeanette I hope so


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, can't wait to see yours


It will be a while , it takes me forever to knit a blanket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, hope your sisters results come back OK, 3 weeks is a long time to wait.
> 
> I've been working on that circular sweater for GD, I've got the body done,must have taken me 3 hrs to do the cast off. It has a "bumpy" edge- you pull up 3 yarn overs from between the 1st & 2nd stitch on the left needle, then knit 1 & pass stitch over 6 time, then start again. 300+ stitches to cast off without the added YOs. Now on to the sleeves.
> I finished off my fleece hats this morning & put together a bear this afternoon. Feels good to get some things done.


The sweater sounds interesting Bonnie what pattern are you Knitting?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:sm06: :sm13: 

OMG Nutjob with car on a rampage in Melbourne, Victoria a short time ago leaving many injured and dead.

Please pray for the victims and their families.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds good- and perfect when I am feeding only me as I tend to not bother! Will look in Woolworths next week. (Woolworths and Safeway are the same company. Different name but same logo etc. Countdown in New Zealand)


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Awoke at midnight, hoping to go back to sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he finds success with the new career choice.


RE Daralene's DS....... ditto from me too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, we have had a months share of rain overnight last night. Boy did it ever bucket down. We got 26mm in 4 hours. We really needed it. Todays temperature was around 22c. Nice to have a cooler day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm13:
> 
> OMG Nutjob with car on a rampage in Melbourne, Victoria a short time ago leaving many injured and dead.
> 
> Please pray for the victims and their families.


Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> What a hard row they have to hoe. We just have to keep praying.
> 
> I think Matthew takes almost as good care of you as you do him. :sm04:


The boys do take care of me. They are quite thoughtful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, how tragic. Healing energy for those hurt and their families.
Mary, I love that your boys take care of you. You have taught them well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


How terrible. Should He have been out able to do this. But then He may never have shown signs of this more generalized violence before. Being violent towards family members does not mean that you will go out and run over a crowd of people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, we have had a months share of rain overnight last night. Boy did it ever bucket down. We got 26mm in 4 hours. We really needed it. Todays temperature was around 22c. Nice to have a cooler day.


We only had 21mms over night. Over our average for the month. In fact we are less than 3mm away from the wettest on record. And December was less than 1 mm from out wettest I seem to remember. So a very wet summer so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for those in Melbourne killed and hurt and their families. This is terrible. Glad the guy is in custody.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we need a picture of your socks. --- sam


Here you are Sam my triple happy socks 
1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift 
2 happy to be knitting them 
3 happy to be wearing them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


They make me smile! So nice.

So horrible about the tragedy in Melbourne; how awful and sending prayers.

Heard from a friend on Howell Mountain in CA (near Napa) that they've had a lot rain. Hopefully, that means a good year for grapes for their Seek Wine. Seems to he raining everywhere.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How terrible. Should He have been out able to do this. But then He may never have shown signs of this more generalized violence before. Being violent towards family members does not mean that you will go out and run over a crowd of people.


It is sounding like he may have been out on bail. There will be more facts tomorrow I suppose. A fourth person has died and there are 5 critical including a 3 month old baby.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I liked it too Sam saw it on Ravelry earlier on and saved it to my library
> I've been looking at patterns even though I have enough to last me for a long while came across this and think I'm going to learn double knit as this is lovely and I want to knit it


It is lovely. You can do it :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


Worth being triple happy socks- they look great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is sounding like he may have been out on bail. There will be more facts tomorrow I suppose. A fourth person has died and there are 5 critical including a 3 month old baby.


Well He won't be getting out this time that's for sure!
The poor families-and his family as well. One son critically ill at the hands of another family member. That must be so hard to deal with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 59 finished. Got to go bead shopping today! Bought 4 patterns that go over clear Christmas ornament balls and all the correct colors of beads needed, plus the beads I needed for another bracelet that I have been wanting to do but couldn't get the beads for without ordering. Also got some findings and some gem stones at a great price at another store. Ready for bed. Oh, I freinded PJ Love Crochet and she says that Caren's great grandson is improving.
> 
> Someone asked how I like the socks I knit the sole inside out on. Love them!


Sounds like you had a wonderful shopping trip Tami , glad to hear Caren s great grandson is getting better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


That is terrible , those poor families


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm13:
> 
> OMG Nutjob with car on a rampage in Melbourne, Victoria a short time ago leaving many injured and dead.
> 
> Please pray for the victims and their families.


Prayers on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was a private company that did the original fix, the bill has already been paid, the city could have charged her $60/hour for their time if they'd wanted to. The company that did the original fix said they would refund her the approximately $200 that it's cost her in water costs, so it all worked out. They do good work, normally don't have issues like that and since they told her they were going to refund her some money even though she said they didn't need to, we'll continue to use them when our plumber isn't available or it's too big a job for him to handle.


Sounds like everyone was being fair. Glad that she was happy with the outcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a wonderful surprise arrive today. My KP friend MaryLou has sent me a box with super dishcloths and scrubby yarn. I'm thrilled with them all. She knitted them all herself in various designs and they're very special.
> First day back at work didn't go well. My computer was not cooperating, and it was very frustrating. To make things worse, I left the paperwork I needed at home and had to go back for it. My brain and computer are still in holiday mode I think lol!
> Stu just told me, he's found a contact for car radiator. A new one from Jaguar will cost over $3000, which very pricey. So some more sleuthing has found a guy who will build one for him at $900, a huge saving.
> I ended up frogging my bolero back completely as had made a big mistake on it. Now it's going much better. I do tend to interpret patterns, all opposite at times, in Kiwi slang, arse about face.


That's a lot for a new radiator. Good that he found someone to build one. Am familiar with your Kiwi slang :sm09: Have used it lots myself. How nice of your friend to send you that gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those looking for yarn for the afghan recently posted I don't know what the shipping would be but Herrschners.com is having a sale and has Caron yarn in many colors for less than $2.50 a skein. I specifically saw Caron Simply Baby, worsted weight at $2.19. Might be worth checking out. Other Caron yarns were $2.99-3.99. May or may not find the color you want but might be worth checking out if you like Caron. Other yarns also on sale.


That's a good price. Hopefully those of you in the U.S. can take advantage. Our dollar won't let me do that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 
Foggy cold day out. Glad Deuce did his business and came right back in. 

We went to family fun math night last night. It was loud and crowded. But for the most part fun. We were there about 40 mins and Gage said mom I don't feel good can we go home. So we were home and he was in bed by 730. Said he had a headache and felt like he would be sick. So I gave him gravol and tucked him in. This morning he said no headache but felt nauseous so I said roll over and go back to sleep and he did. So he is home with me today. 

Should be able to finish the monster longies and sew in ends. I have to find my felt and I am certain I know where it is. Then to start on the next pair for the order. 

So as Gage is sleeping I am in bed and maybe going to go back to sleep to. See you all later.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great price and Caron Simply yarns are nice and soft, they split a bit but not bad to work with.
> :sm24:


I've used it several times for afghans and it stands up well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 59 finished. Got to go bead shopping today! Bought 4 patterns that go over clear Christmas ornament balls and all the correct colors of beads needed, plus the beads I needed for another bracelet that I have been wanting to do but couldn't get the beads for without ordering. Also got some findings and some gem stones at a great price at another store. Ready for bed. Oh, I freinded PJ Love Crochet and she says that Caren's great grandson is improving.
> 
> Someone asked how I like the socks I knit the sole inside out on. Love them!


Would like to see your work. Please post some photos. Wish you were closer. I have lots of findings left over from my DH's work along with scads of beads. What kinds of findings do you use? Maybe I have some you could use. I'd be happy to send them to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They make me smile! So nice.
> 
> So horrible about the tragedy in Melbourne; how awful and sending prayers.
> 
> Heard from a friend on Howell Mountain in CA (near Napa) that they've had a lot rain. Hopefully, that means a good year for grapes for their Seek Wine. Seems to he raining everywhere.


Thank you Jeanette 
Never sure whether I should say glad they got rain or not but hoping plenty of rain is a good thing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely. You can do it :sm24:


Hope so I'm going to give it a good try


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm13:
> 
> OMG Nutjob with car on a rampage in Melbourne, Victoria a short time ago leaving many injured and dead.
> 
> Please pray for the victims and their families.


That's terrible. Prayers for those involved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Worth being triple happy socks- they look great.


Thank you Margaret.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


They're lovely, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all.
> Foggy cold day out. Glad Deuce did his business and came right back in.
> 
> We went to family fun math night last night. It was loud and crowded. But for the most part fun. We were there about 40 mins and Gage said mom I don't feel good can we go home. So we were home and he was in bed by 730. Said he had a headache and felt like he would be sick. So I gave him gravol and tucked him in. This morning he said no headache but felt nauseous so I said roll over and go back to sleep and he did. So he is home with me today.
> ...


Poor Gage. So sorry that he feels ill. Hopefully it will pass quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH is watching Barret Jackson car auction. A 1970 Camero just sold for $150000. I think some people have more money than brains????


If I paid that much for a car, I'd have to live in it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


They do look good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There has been the most awful fight going on around outside. it is scary when people get so angry. I tried to call the police on the mobile but that would not go through. So I had to go to the bedroom to use the landline. I can hear someone vomiting outside, but at least nearly an hour later things are quieter. There are still angry voices.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is scary Julie. Did the police ever respond? Hope you will not venture outside right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is scary Julie. Did the police ever respond? Hope you will not venture outside right now.


Yes they got here quite quickly. I saw lots of torches coming down the driveway, and things are quiet- one more car has just driven away. Maybe I can start turning off lights and get a bit more rest! Ringo wants to outside, but I think that is that he has heard a cat. The last thing to do is make it obvious where you are- no peering through curtains or anything like that.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i loved woolworth - when we went to johnstown (which was going to the city for us) we almost always had lunch at woolworth. a great treat for me. --- sam


We did the same downtown Mpls. I will date myself and add I have fond memories of riding the streetcar downtown with my wonderful grandmother and her taking me to lunch at the Skyroom at Dayton's department store.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


Yes, heard reports of it on our news here. Tragic for those involved.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


Oh wow! Beautiful, Sonja!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


They're gorgeous. Are they going to be your Christmas socks only or will you wear them all the time?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette
> Never sure whether I should say glad they got rain or not but hoping plenty of rain is a good thing


I believe this is the same area of our country where Sassafrass lives and they've been in drought for a very long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope so I'm going to give it a good try


The only thing I would suggest is to test the color fastness of your yarns first. It would be horrible if after all this work, the color ran together. I had that awful experience with some red yarn for Christmas stockings. I learned that (especially with red) to take about 6" of the yarn and bunch it up in my hand and squirt it with dishwashing liquid and hot water and then squeeze out the excess water and then blot onto a white paper towel for quite some time. If any color comes off onto the towel, then try to color set the yarn with another test piece with vinegar and salt (recipe on the internet) and then try again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> They're lovely, Sonja.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good!


Thank you Julie 
Sorry to hear about all the commotion going on in the middle of the night , hope it has all settled down now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful, Sonja!!!!


Thank you Marilyn it's the yarn that makes them beautiful I just used sockit2me s basic sock pattern which is so easy I don't even need a pattern now 
Although for my next pair I'm going to stretch myself and try starting at the toe don't think I'm quite ready for 2 at a time yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those looking for yarn for the afghan recently posted I don't know what the shipping would be but Herrschners.com is having a sale and has Caron yarn in many colors for less than $2.50 a skein. I specifically saw Caron Simply Baby, worsted weight at $2.19. Might be worth checking out. Other Caron yarns were $2.99-3.99. May or may not find the color you want but might be worth checking out if you like Caron. Other yarns also on sale.


Herrschners.ca has some good sales too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sweater sounds interesting Bonnie what pattern are you Knitting?


This one. Not as hard as I thought it would be.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm13:
> 
> OMG Nutjob with car on a rampage in Melbourne, Victoria a short time ago leaving many injured and dead.
> 
> Please pray for the victims and their families.


The world gets crazier each day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


That's terrible, I hope those injured recover quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We only had 21mms over night. Over our average for the month. In fact we are less than 3mm away from the wettest on record. And December was less than 1 mm from out wettest I seem to remember. So a very wet summer so far.


Haven't you been dry the past few years? Extra rain might really help the dry areas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


They look great. I love how that sock yarn comes out in such pretty stripes.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> in defiance, ohio. northwest ohio - fifty miles due west of toledo. ohio - and it would be wonderful to see you here. --- sam


I will try, depending on which weekend it is. I looked it up, a little over 5 hour drive, not too bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a good price. Hopefully those of you in the U.S. can take advantage. Our dollar won't let me do that.


The Canadian site often has prices that are pretty good.

https://www.herrschners.ca/category/herrschners/bargain+corner/knit+and+crochet.do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> If I paid that much for a car, I'd have to live in it!


Me too


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i meant to add that i was sorry your therapy did not do what was hoped. i hope the doctor can can come up with a solution that will get rid of the pain and give you better range of motion. --- sam


They is my hope. It interferes with my work at times, and I know if I look for another job at some point, I would have a hard time passing a physical. And we want to move to Florida in a year or so, so getting a new job will be a concern. Nursing is a physically intense career.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been the most awful fight going on around outside. it is scary when people get so angry. I tried to call the police on the mobile but that would not go through. So I had to go to the bedroom to use the landline. I can hear someone vomiting outside, but at least nearly an hour later things are quieter. There are still angry voices.


That's scary for you when you live alone. I hope the police came & got things under control


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> you know - i've never looked at their yarn - i am going to have to do that one of these days. --- sam


They have some pretty nice stuff. They even carry sock yarn. I got two 50 g balls for 1.24 each.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe this is the same area of our country where Sassafrass lives and they've been in drought for a very long time.


I think most of California is very dry but there the rain must change me slow or it just runs off & causes flooding, I think.

We were very wet last fall, which may be a good thing as we've had so little snow this winter there won't be much spring run-off unless things change in the next couple of months.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those looking for yarn for the afghan recently posted I don't know what the shipping would be but Herrschners.com is having a sale and has Caron yarn in many colors for less than $2.50 a skein. I specifically saw Caron Simply Baby, worsted weight at $2.19. Might be worth checking out. Other Caron yarns were $2.99-3.99. May or may not find the color you want but might be worth checking out if you like Caron. Other yarns also on sale.


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The only thing I would suggest is to test the color fastness of your yarns first. It would be horrible if after all this work, the color ran together. I had that awful experience with some red yarn for Christmas stockings. I learned that (especially with red) to take about 6" of the yarn and bunch it up in my hand and squirt it with dishwashing liquid and hot water and then squeeze out the excess water and then blot onto a white paper towel for quite some time. If any color comes off onto the towel, then try to color set the yarn with another test piece with vinegar and salt (recipe on the internet) and then try again.


My friend just made a beautiful quilt & put black minky on the back of it, the black ran into the cream color on the top, she's still trying to get it out???? After all those hours it's very disheartening. I always wash my backing before using it so hopefully that will never happen to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They is my hope. It interferes with my work at times, and I know if I look for another job at some point, I would have a hard time passing a physical. And we want to move to Florida in a year or so, so getting a new job will be a concern. Nursing is a physically intense career.


Do you have good medical insurance through work so you can have it fixed without costing a fortune? I thank God daily for our health system.
Are you moving to Florida to retire? Or just to get out of the winters.

Having a bad shoulder makes working in healthcare a real challenge. I didn't. Have to do the lifting that the nurses have but still helping patients move about can sure hurt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your triple happy socks and your happy attitude.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, thanks for the update on Nathaniel, I'm glad he's doing better. 

I haven't had the news on this morning & DH was watching CNN last night & all they can talk is politics????I thought it would get better once the election was over but OMG, seems it's even worse. He sleeps with the remote in his had & the same crap plays over & over. 
Still warm here, just below freezing & the trees are getting costed with hoar frost, it looks quite pretty out. I will sure be glad when it stats getting light earlier, I find it hard to get moving when it's dark.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

More rain. This is a good thing for the most part. The problem, as Bonnie said, is in California we have built on land you shouldn't, we are in 6th year of drought, we've had many large wildfires so prone to mud/land slides, soil on desert regions to hard packed to absorb water so floods easily.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They're gorgeous. Are they going to be your Christmas socks only or will you wear them all the time?


Not sure just admiring them at the moment :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

In case you ladies don't have enough hobbies, I got this in my email this morning & thought someone might like to try it

http://www.shopmartingale.com/its-a-wrap-2.html?utm_source=Stitch+This%21+blog&utm_campaign=1b4ccfed47-Daily+Email%2C+Quilting&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ab6bb44864-1b4ccfed47-304510033


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe this is the same area of our country where Sassafrass lives and they've been in drought for a very long time.


So rain is a good thing as long as it's not to much all at once


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The only thing I would suggest is to test the color fastness of your yarns first. It would be horrible if after all this work, the color ran together. I had that awful experience with some red yarn for Christmas stockings. I learned that (especially with red) to take about 6" of the yarn and bunch it up in my hand and squirt it with dishwashing liquid and hot water and then squeeze out the excess water and then blot onto a white paper towel for quite some time. If any color comes off onto the towel, then try to color set the yarn with another test piece with vinegar and salt (recipe on the internet) and then try again.


Thank you I will do that


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think most of California is very dry but there the rain must change me slow or it just runs off & causes flooding, I think.
> 
> We were very wet last fall, which may be a good thing as we've had so little snow this winter there won't be much spring run-off unless things change in the next couple of months.


The same is true here in Illinois - not sure what the farmers are going to face later in the spring, but so far we've very little snow and what moisture we've gotten is in the way of rain and not much of that to make up for the lack of snow. Could be a late snow year---I've seen snow on April 1 before!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, thanks for the update on Nathaniel, I'm glad he's doing better.
> 
> I haven't had the news on this morning & DH was watching CNN last night & all they can talk is politics????I thought it would get better once the election was over but OMG, seems it's even worse. He sleeps with the remote in his had & the same crap plays over & over.
> Still warm here, just below freezing & the trees are getting costed with hoar frost, it looks quite pretty out. I will sure be glad when it stats getting light earlier, I find it hard to get moving when it's dark.


That's why we have two remotes - when he falls asleep with his, I just use mine to watch what I want.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So rain is a good thing as long as it's not to much all at once


When the ground is as parched as it is around there, any heavy rain ends up causing mud slides and water run off to the lower lying areas where it causes some flash floods and ponds.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Had a wonderful surprise arrive today. My KP friend MaryLou has sent me a box with super dishcloths and scrubby yarn. I'm thrilled with them all. She knitted them all herself in various designs and they're very special.
> First day back at work didn't go well. My computer was not cooperating, and it was very frustrating. To make things worse, I left the paperwork I needed at home and had to go back for it. My brain and computer are still in holiday mode I think lol!
> Stu just told me, he's found a contact for car radiator. A new one from Jaguar will cost over $3000, which very pricey. So some more sleuthing has found a guy who will build one for him at $900, a huge saving.
> I ended up frogging my bolero back completely as had made a big mistake on it. Now it's going much better. I do tend to interpret patterns, all opposite at times, in Kiwi slang, arse about face.


Since I've been retired, I am always on vacation mode. I really have to think about what day it is! I missed recycling day yesterday because it didn't register that it was Thursday! I kept looking for the new Tea Party!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Daralene, great news for your DS. It is true that when you love what you do, you never work a day!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for those involved in the incident in Melbourne. It is so sad how many people in the world are suffering from mental problems. I've often wondered what causes this terrible illness and what can be done to help it.

Tami, I love beads! I need to start doing more with them. I put some on a cowl for my sister and she loves it!

Gwen, I hope your hands recover from your marathon knitting!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


Love your socks! The yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This one. Not as hard as I thought it would be.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina


Yes now I remember you were going to start it , it's a lovely pattern i added it to my library 
Will look forward to seeing yours finished


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, I sure hope Gage gets well soon!

Julie, stay indoors! That is pretty scary!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I always loved family nights at school! It was fun seeing the parents interact with their children.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They look great. I love how that sock yarn comes out in such pretty stripes.


Ssshh I've been telling everyone how clever I am to come up with the pattern :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love your triple happy socks and your happy attitude.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In case you ladies don't have enough hobbies, I got this in my email this morning & thought someone might like to try it
> 
> http://www.shopmartingale.com/its-a-wrap-2.html?utm_source=Stitch+This%21+blog&utm_campaign=1b4ccfed47-Daily+Email%2C+Quilting&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ab6bb44864-1b4ccfed47-304510033


I've got a half made basket that I haven't touched for months I used yarn and crochet but I just lost interest


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We still need rain. I guess it is true in a lot of areas.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ssshh I've been telling everyone how clever I am to come up with the pattern :sm04:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie
> Sorry to hear about all the commotion going on in the middle of the night , hope it has all settled down now


Woke to a brilliant sunrise, and quiet, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's scary for you when you live alone. I hope the police came & got things under control


Things do seem to be okay now, but it is not a nice thing to have happening around. I am most impressed with how good they are at calming things down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Love your socks! The yarn is gorgeous!


Thank you very much Pammie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke to a brilliant sunrise, and quiet, thank goodness.


Good hope it stays like that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mel, I sure hope Gage gets well soon!
> 
> Julie, stay indoors! That is pretty scary!


Don't worry, Pammie, I stayed well clear- especially as they are both glass doors to the outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good hope it stays like that


I do too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke to a brilliant sunrise, and quiet, thank goodness.


Thank goodness. It must a frightening. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank goodness. It must a frightening. :sm24:


It is not a nice thing to have happen. Our news is full of the American situation, and apparently they have found a few more alive under the Avalanche in Italy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Canadian site often has prices that are pretty good.
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/category/herrschners/bargain+corner/knit+and+crochet.do


Thanks Bonnie. Their prices are less than Mary Maxim. Will consider ordering from them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend just made a beautiful quilt & put black minky on the back of it, the black ran into the cream color on the top, she's still trying to get it out???? After all those hours it's very disheartening. I always wash my backing before using it so hopefully that will never happen to me.


How disheartening. I hope she can get it out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not a nice thing to have happen. Our news is full of the American situation, and apparently they have found a few more alive under the Avalanche in Italy.


Ours is too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have good medical insurance through work so you can have it fixed without costing a fortune? I thank God daily for our health system.
> Are you moving to Florida to retire? Or just to get out of the winters.
> 
> Having a bad shoulder makes working in healthcare a real challenge. I didn't. Have to do the lifting that the nurses have but still helping patients move about can sure hurt.


My insurance usually covers 80℅, not great, but better than nothing.

I'm not ready to retire yet, I'm 42, so still have a ways to go. My husband is older than me, 61, and is looking at retiring soon. Mainly, we are moving because of the weather, plus my mom, sister, and two aunts live in Florida, as does my brother-in-law and sister-in-law and nephew.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Watching Animal Planet. All my brain seems capable of today.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In case you ladies don't have enough hobbies, I got this in my email this morning & thought someone might like to try it
> 
> http://www.shopmartingale.com/its-a-wrap-2.html?utm_source=Stitch+This%21+blog&utm_campaign=1b4ccfed47-Daily+Email%2C+Quilting&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ab6bb44864-1b4ccfed47-304510033


Neat!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been picking things up and straightening up the garage so I can finish putting away my Christmas things. It is a beautiful, sunny, SPRING, day! I'm worried that we will have our winter in March!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's why we have two remotes - when he falls asleep with his, I just use mine to watch what I want.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Since I've been retired, I am always on vacation mode. I really have to think about what day it is! I missed recycling day yesterday because it didn't register that it was Thursday! I kept looking for the new Tea Party!


My first thought every morning is "What day is it?".....it's best when I realise it's a Monday and I don't have to go to work! :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm avoiding the news today. It's all ridiculous, and I want no part of it. I'm understanding that things have taken a sorry turn, which we should have expected, but I was hoping not.

Our storm is "here but not here" (cloudy/cold but nothing falling from the sky). It's a good day to bake if I can muster the energy. I am just weary right now and not sure why. Too much upheaval in the routine, I suspect. Well, this too should pass. Next week should be more "normal" at least.

I've not gone back to the pattern yet. I really must make myself focus on straightening it out. One of our folks here has offered to test it so I need to get it to her--have one more "iffy" row to work out.

Julie, I'm glad things got settled in your area last night--always frightening when things like that happen. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's been hard to get back into work mode after a month off. Even though it was just two days this week it's still a change in routine e.g getting up earlier etc.
and commuting through the traffic upto work. 
As for the car parts, yes very expensive having classic cars to keep maintained. We are very grateful to have good health, and able to keep working to be able to afford the classic car maintenance. Stus hobby is the cars, and mine is crafting and you folks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ours is too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm avoiding the news today. It's all ridiculous, and I want no part of it. I'm understanding that things have taken a sorry turn, which we should have expected, but I was hoping not.
> 
> Our storm is "here but not here" (cloudy/cold but nothing falling from the sky). It's a good day to bake if I can muster the energy. I am just weary right now and not sure why. Too much upheaval in the routine, I suspect. Well, this too should pass. Next week should be more "normal" at least.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna! Yes it is alarming, but people seem to be sleeping things off- only seen one person out. Knitting gloves and a hat.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD is taking Daisy back to the vet today. She is still not able to use her back legs. The meds haven't seemed to help the slipped disc. She has had Daisy for 13 years, so very worried. Our fur babies are so important to us.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes for my sister. I went to the market to get her two bags she had admired. Then called in Hobbbycraft and they'd the yarn we wanted so I got that. Then went for tea and cake and came home. It was very cold. Did some laundry, had dinner and am in pjs reading on here. Sad to hear of the injured by the driver and for the disturbance Julie. They have found 10 survivors from the Avalanche in Italy, so that's good as they weren't expecting any. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things do seem to be okay now, but it is not a nice thing to have happening around. I am most impressed with how good they are at calming things down.


Will the new place being built be between where you are and where the trouble was?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-445252-1.html#10216534


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes for my sister. I went to the market to get her two bags she had admired. Then called in Hobbbycraft and they'd the yarn we wanted so I got that. Then went for tea and cake and came home. It was very cold. Did some laundry, had dinner and am in pjs reading on here. Sad to hear of the injured by the driver and for the disturbance Julie. They have found 10 survivors from the Avalanche in Italy, so that's good as they weren't expecting any. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


It was scary at the time, Mary, but today seems to be very quiet, thanks goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will the new place being built be between where you are and where the trouble was?


No, just the drive and parking places between me and the disturbance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually they ought to stand him in the middle of the street and run him down slowly with a car - hit him a couple of times so he feels what it is like. what a tragedy for the families concerned. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great socks sonja. great job knitting them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh julie - you get all the excitement - nothing ever outside my door. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There has been the most awful fight going on around outside. it is scary when people get so angry. I tried to call the police on the mobile but that would not go through. So I had to go to the bedroom to use the landline. I can hear someone vomiting outside, but at least nearly an hour later things are quieter. There are still angry voices.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh julie - you get all the excitement - nothing ever outside my door. --- sam


I could do without it Sam- but moving is not really an option!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, just the drive and parking places between me and the disturbance.


Much too close. I'm glad authorities got there quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Much too close. I'm glad authorities got there quickly.


The officer taking the call, could hear the disturbance/shouting, they are very careful to approach on foot, I saw about 5 torches making their way down the drive- but no way was I having a close look. I was glad that Ringo was keeping a low profile too- you don't want to draw attention to yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The officer taking the call, could hear the disturbance/shouting, they are very careful to approach on foot, I saw about 5 torches making their way down the drive- but no way was I having a close look. I was glad that Ringo was keeping a low profile too- you don't want to draw attention to yourself.


You're absolutely right about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're absolutely right about that.


Thank goodness it has not carried over into the morning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My first thought every morning is "What day is it?".....it's best when I realise it's a Monday and I don't have to go to work! :sm09:


I always think it's best when I don't have to go out when it's storming or -40????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes for my sister. I went to the market to get her two bags she had admired. Then called in Hobbbycraft and they'd the yarn we wanted so I got that. Then went for tea and cake and came home. It was very cold. Did some laundry, had dinner and am in pjs reading on here. Sad to hear of the injured by the driver and for the disturbance Julie. They have found 10 survivors from the Avalanche in Italy, so that's good as they weren't expecting any. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


Were there people killed in the avalanche? I found the article about the survivors but didn't see anything about casualties

The article I read said the area had record snow & high avalanche risk & should have been evacuated soon as the earthquake happened & there's going to be an inquiry


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were there people killed in the avalanche? I found the article about the survivors but didn't see anything about casualties
> 
> The article I read said the area had record snow & high avalanche risk & should have been evacuated soon as the earthquake happened & there's going to be an inquiry


There were 60 people in the hotel according to initial reports, so it does seem that some have died unfortunately but not known yet as even getting to the site is very difficult. 
S


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. Horrific. A 26 year old male who is well known to police due to past family violence, drug issues and mental health. He has stabbed his brother this morning leaving him critical, he has also taken a female hostage in his car, she managed to get away. Then while police chasing him he has driven on the footpath straight down a main street in the heart of the city at lunch time ploughing down 20 people.... deliberatly. A child, woman and man were killed., and 17 others, some children are in hospital with a few of them critical. Police have shot the guy in the arm and he is in custody. What a mess. :sm06: :sm15: :sm13:


That's awful! I'm glad that they didn't kill him, he needs to feel the full weight of what he's done and pay the penalty, if they'd killed him, he'd have gotten off too easy. 
Will keep the victims in prayers as well as the rest of the city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The boys do take care of me. They are quite thoughtful.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been picking things up and straightening up the garage so I can finish putting away my Christmas things. It is a beautiful, sunny, SPRING, day! I'm worried that we will have our winter in March!


I'm thinking we will too. It's been raining all day but the forecast said we might have flurries Monday evening though the temperature will be about 40.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


And they just look happy! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is sounding like he may have been out on bail. There will be more facts tomorrow I suppose. A fourth person has died and there are 5 critical including a 3 month old baby.


It's so hard to try to make sense of adults suffering in that type of attack, a baby however, I don't think I would ever be able to get past that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like everyone was being fair. Glad that she was happy with the outcome.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've used it several times for afghans and it stands up well.


I haven't had any issues with it when washing it either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> If I paid that much for a car, I'd have to live in it!


If I had that much to spend on a car, I'd do the house renovations and buy a 2 year old Jeep, now mind you, I LOVE classic cars, but not $150,000 worth. lol Unless I had a couple billion dollars in the bank. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been the most awful fight going on around outside. it is scary when people get so angry. I tried to call the police on the mobile but that would not go through. So I had to go to the bedroom to use the landline. I can hear someone vomiting outside, but at least nearly an hour later things are quieter. There are still angry voices.


Thank goodness we live in an extremely quiet neighborhood, mostly elderly other than a couple of us, and of course both houses on either side of my house are vacant at the moment. 
Glad you got the police, you don't want it escalating and flowing into your property.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> There were 60 people in the hotel according to initial reports, so it does seem that some have died unfortunately but not known yet as even getting to the site is very difficult.
> S


My friend told me that her sister lives near the hotel. She says the snow is so deep. They just don't have the equipment to cope. All their cars are parked on the street so it makes clearing so difficult. They never have weather like that so it's a double whammy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they got here quite quickly. I saw lots of torches coming down the driveway, and things are quiet- one more car has just driven away. Maybe I can start turning off lights and get a bit more rest! Ringo wants to outside, but I think that is that he has heard a cat. The last thing to do is make it obvious where you are- no peering through curtains or anything like that.


Thank goodness. 
Yes, you don't want them retaliating on you or Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> We did the same downtown Mpls. I will date myself and add I have fond memories of riding the streetcar downtown with my wonderful grandmother and her taking me to lunch at the Skyroom at Dayton's department store.


I remember eating in the little restaraunt downstairs of JCPenny's in Anchorage when I was growing up, I remember the Woolworths, but not well and I don't remember eating there. 
Amazing the memories that pop up with the discussions we have on here, it's cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The only thing I would suggest is to test the color fastness of your yarns first. It would be horrible if after all this work, the color ran together. I had that awful experience with some red yarn for Christmas stockings. I learned that (especially with red) to take about 6" of the yarn and bunch it up in my hand and squirt it with dishwashing liquid and hot water and then squeeze out the excess water and then blot onto a white paper towel for quite some time. If any color comes off onto the towel, then try to color set the yarn with another test piece with vinegar and salt (recipe on the internet) and then try again.


And color catcher sheets too, they are amazing but if you have quite a bit of bleeding, use more than one sheet, they can be reused later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This one. Not as hard as I thought it would be.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina


That's super cute, I've added it to my faves to do for a Christmas gift this year. Can't wait to see yours finished.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> How terrible. Should He have been out able to do this. But then He may never have shown signs of this more generalized violence before. Being violent towards family members does not mean that you will go out and run over a crowd of people.


No. Now he should be kept in custody as he is a proven danger to society until trial and a long jail time, fingers crossed. Hopefully any issues can be addressed and he can become drug free while in prison.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam my triple happy socks
> 1 I received this yarn as a Christmas gift
> 2 happy to be knitting them
> 3 happy to be wearing them


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It is sounding like he may have been out on bail. There will be more facts tomorrow I suppose. A fourth person has died and there are 5 critical including a 3 month old baby.


Police were looking for him already due to a knife attack on his brother. Unfortunately, they found him too late


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well He won't be getting out this time that's for sure!
> The poor families-and his family as well. One son critically ill at the hands of another family member. That must be so hard to deal with.


The little bit given about this man makes me think the family has a lot of issues that need addressing


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been the most awful fight going on around outside. it is scary when people get so angry. I tried to call the police on the mobile but that would not go through. So I had to go to the bedroom to use the landline. I can hear someone vomiting outside, but at least nearly an hour later things are quieter. There are still angry voices.


Hope you stayed safe behind locked doors. Not something I miss now I am away from last address. I know how scary this can sound.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they got here quite quickly. I saw lots of torches coming down the driveway, and things are quiet- one more car has just driven away. Maybe I can start turning off lights and get a bit more rest! Ringo wants to outside, but I think that is that he has heard a cat. The last thing to do is make it obvious where you are- no peering through curtains or anything like that.


I also turn out lights


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's why we have two remotes - when he falls asleep with his, I just use mine to watch what I want.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DD is taking Daisy back to the vet today. She is still not able to use her back legs. The meds haven't seemed to help the slipped disc. She has had Daisy for 13 years, so very worried. Our fur babies are so important to us.


I hope that they can help her, they certainly are family members.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My friend told me that her sister lives near the hotel. She says the snow is so deep. They just don't have the equipment to cope. All their cars are parked on the street so it makes clearing so difficult. They never have weather like that so it's a double whammy.


So scary.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The officer taking the call, could hear the disturbance/shouting, they are very careful to approach on foot, I saw about 5 torches making their way down the drive- but no way was I having a close look. I was glad that Ringo was keeping a low profile too- you don't want to draw attention to yourself.


Glad Ringo was quiet. Given how protective dogs can be, that is good. My girl learnt to ignore all the yelling as well


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> oh julie - you get all the excitement - nothing ever outside my door. --- sam


I certainly hope not as your closest neighbor is your own family.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were there people killed in the avalanche? I found the article about the survivors but didn't see anything about casualties
> 
> The article I read said the area had record snow & high avalanche risk & should have been evacuated soon as the earthquake happened & there's going to be an inquiry


Think they might be waiting until they have a confirmed number. They do know they will have some. Not sure they had time to evacuate, my impression was that the avalanche occurred as a direct result of the quake


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If I had that much to spend on a car, I'd do the house renovations and buy a 2 year old Jeep, now mind you, I LOVE classic cars, but not $150,000 worth. lol Unless I had a couple billion dollars in the bank. :sm17:


Are you kidding, I could but a small block and build a small house on it for that. Mind you, I do know that 1classic restored car was bought by a TV production company to use in 1 series. Gibbs last gift from his dad. It pops up at least once a season


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thinking of you today, Joy. You are really doing an awesome thing for this family. I know it is appreciated. Praying for all.


Thanks for the prayers, Pammie.

I had word from my dear friend (DGM) this morning that the baby had finally taken only about 10 minutes from the time mom reached 10 cm dilation to be delivered, at about 9:10 AM today. Baby is lovely, according to DGM and was being prepared for transport to Cleveland Clinic for whatever needs to be done for the brain tissue that was external to the skull. Mother will accompany the newborn because baby daddy, who is an egotistical ass to put it nicely, has no legal rights to grant or refuse permission for care and he has made his opinions well-known to any within hearing distance.

DGM asked for all who have been in prayer for them to please send up thanks to God for His answering all the prayers offered for the babe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Pammie.
> 
> I had word from my dear friend (DGM) this morning that the baby had finally taken only about 10 minutes from the time mom reached 10 cm dilation to be delivered, at about 9:10 AM today. Baby is lovely, according to DGM and was being prepared for transport to Cleveland Clinic for whatever needs to be done for the brain tissue that was external to the skull. Mother will accompany the newborn because baby daddy, who is an egotistical ass to put it nicely, has no legal rights to grant or refuse permission for care and he has made his opinions well-known to any within hearing distance.
> 
> ...


Prayers for this mother and baby and all caring for them


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Pammie.
> 
> I had word from my dear friend (DGM) this morning that the baby had finally taken only about 10 minutes from the time mom reached 10 cm dilation to be delivered, at about 9:10 AM today. Baby is lovely, according to DGM and was being prepared for transport to Cleveland Clinic for whatever needs to be done for the brain tissue that was external to the skull. Mother will accompany the newborn because baby daddy, who is an egotistical ass to put it nicely, has no legal rights to grant or refuse permission for care and he has made his opinions well-known to any within hearing distance.
> 
> ...


Joy, praying for this precious angel and her mom and GM. I hope the doctors in Cleveland have the wisdom to be able to help this little one. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> kudos to Tim - what an honor for him .
> 
> none of us are surprised that one of your volunteers thinks of you as her "rock". it's just who and what you are. --- sam


Y'all keep paying me these compliments and I'm thankful that you can see me in this way. But, honestly, I've never considered myself as that much different from other people that anyone would think that I was special enough to be important to them as individual. Y'all are most gracious. Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woke to a brilliant sunrise, and quiet, thank goodness.


Good to hear! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> actually they ought to stand him in the middle of the street and run him down slowly with a car - hit him a couple of times so he feels what it is like. what a tragedy for the families concerned. --- sam


I fully agree Sam. And he WAS out on bail. He is very well known to police and has a history of extreme violence. Only let out on bail recently for a violence assault charge. And known for heavy drug abuse. Our system is far too soft and pathetic. The poor police do the right thing and catch these people, then the courts let them go. It is a joke sadly. Off my soap box. And another person has died as a result of yesterday, so that is now four with five still critical.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Prayers for this mother and baby and all caring for them


From me too......


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I will try, depending on which weekend it is. I looked it up, a little over 5 hour drive, not too bad.


It seems that you can't be too far from me, Nikki. I am in northern Trumbull County, OH, and it takes 4 hours (+ or-) for us to drive to Defiance for KAP. Hope to see you there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Pammie.
> 
> I had word from my dear friend (DGM) this morning that the baby had finally taken only about 10 minutes from the time mom reached 10 cm dilation to be delivered, at about 9:10 AM today. Baby is lovely, according to DGM and was being prepared for transport to Cleveland Clinic for whatever needs to be done for the brain tissue that was external to the skull. Mother will accompany the newborn because baby daddy, who is an egotistical ass to put it nicely, has no legal rights to grant or refuse permission for care and he has made his opinions well-known to any within hearing distance.
> 
> ...


I will keep them in my prayers. Thanks for the update.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This one. Not as hard as I thought it would be.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina


Thats really pretty- now in my Ravelry library for a couple of years time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Haven't you been dry the past few years? Extra rain might really help the dry areas


Last year was wet. Didn't think it was meant to continue into 2017. Average I think they said- and average is dry. Mind you nothing like Dessert Joy's dry. And becuase we are so dry we can manage for a while in drought conditions with a lot of water reservoirs for our population size.

Cathy though has been dry. All the rain until a couple of night ago kept bypassing them. Going from here to Melbourne without landing in Cathy's area (though it is on the way).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Pammie.
> 
> I had word from my dear friend (DGM) this morning that the baby had finally taken only about 10 minutes from the time mom reached 10 cm dilation to be delivered, at about 9:10 AM today. Baby is lovely, according to DGM and was being prepared for transport to Cleveland Clinic for whatever needs to be done for the brain tissue that was external to the skull. Mother will accompany the newborn because baby daddy, who is an egotistical ass to put it nicely, has no legal rights to grant or refuse permission for care and he has made his opinions well-known to any within hearing distance.
> 
> ...


Continuing prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Pammie.
> 
> I had word from my dear friend (DGM) this morning that the baby had finally taken only about 10 minutes from the time mom reached 10 cm dilation to be delivered, at about 9:10 AM today. Baby is lovely, according to DGM and was being prepared for transport to Cleveland Clinic for whatever needs to be done for the brain tissue that was external to the skull. Mother will accompany the newborn because baby daddy, who is an egotistical ass to put it nicely, has no legal rights to grant or refuse permission for care and he has made his opinions well-known to any within hearing distance.
> 
> ...


I will send prayers of gratitude and healing prayers, too

:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness we live in an extremely quiet neighborhood, mostly elderly other than a couple of us, and of course both houses on either side of my house are vacant at the moment.
> Glad you got the police, you don't want it escalating and flowing into your property.


 :sm24: It was scary at the time- thank goodness the bad weather seems to have sent most to their beds tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness.
> Yes, you don't want them retaliating on you or Ringo.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope you stayed safe behind locked doors. Not something I miss now I am away from last address. I know how scary this can sound.


That is good that your new place is better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I also turn out lights


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad Ringo was quiet. Given how protective dogs can be, that is good. My girl learnt to ignore all the yelling as well


I was relieved! That is good that yours keeps quiet when needed too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! :sm24:


It was a relief!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Should I plan one for KAP to start off our Saturday! Also could do a KP tutorial.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, have fun at Joshua tree. If I were feeling better I'd offer to meet you. I think its only 2-3 hours south of us.


Sore to hear you are ill. Thought of you when we crossed from Sonoran desert to the Mohave!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami, will you be anywhere near Kingman where Sandi is? Would live to checkout that flea market.


Don't think so. Would love to see her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> What interesting places you are visiting Tami. Quartzite sounds really good, I think I might find it hard not to part with a few dollars there!


Spent quite a few and still here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, thanks for the update on the baby. Good to hear. Interesting about inside out soles. I may have to try that.
> 
> Nikki, sorry the report on the shoulder wasn't better.
> 
> I'm off to bed.


Inside out was last minute decision. Next time I will knit top inside out and knit heal and foot rightside out then turn inside out to wear. Easier to knit!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I received a lovely compliment from 2 ladies today , they stopped me and asked where I got my beautiful knitted scarf from and I was very happy to tell them that I had made it myself to which they replied I was very talented l didnt tell thrm it was an easy knit ( the coffee wrap ) went home with a much bigger head than I had to begin with
> Here is a picture of the lilac cardigan / coat finished


That has turned out brilliantly, I love the colours. The ladies were right in saying you are very talented.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Progress on the drawing.


Lovely drawing so realistic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That has turned out brilliantly, I love the colours. The ladies were right in saying you are very talented.


Thank you Caren just to let you know that you are on last week's TP we are all over on 20/1/ now


----------

